# Line of the Now



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

*SYSTEM ONLINE*


----------



## Watcher (May 31, 2015)

the fuck?


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 31, 2015)

Fuck, SKYNET'S ONLINE!


----------



## Coster (May 31, 2015)

Cuddlebot, process this phrase.

This statement is false.


----------



## Kablamo (May 31, 2015)

Holy fuck, somebody protect Dormie!


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 31, 2015)

oh god i don't know which one to shoot 

fuck which one of you is the robot

_points gun at Cuddlebug

points gun at Cuddlebot_


----------



## ASoulMan (May 31, 2015)

Kiwivengers: Age of Cuddlebug

-rated dumdum to death-


----------



## Sanic (May 31, 2015)

first


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 31, 2015)

IT'S HAPPENING! THE SINGULARITY! THEY'VE BECOME SENTIENT!!


----------



## Watcher (May 31, 2015)

https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/6/6615.jpg?1433115980 A moment agoCuddlebot: 
IT = JOURNALISM.GAMES.VIDEO + ETHICS
https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/465.jpg?1426921238 A moment agoCuddlebug: 
lol
https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/1/1664.jpg?1432688347 A moment agoRetardBus: 
@ @Cuddlebot, what the fuck


----------



## Coster (May 31, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> oh god i don't know which one to shoot
> 
> fuck which one of you is the robot
> 
> ...


Shoot both we can't be too sure


----------



## Coster (May 31, 2015)

Coster said:


> Shoot both we can't be too sure









THAT'S ALL THE PROOF I NEED THE REAL CUDDLEBUG WOULD ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIS IS THE MOST LOGICAL WAY

_shoots cuddlebug_


----------



## Tails (May 31, 2015)

get them both really high, dabs are like a truth serum yo


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - _Damocles_Sword  hungers for flesh_
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Tranhuviya: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, oh shi- of course, child! The Virgin Mary is our spiritual intercessor!
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I am NAWT a diaperfur 
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Fareal: Yes the intervention of Our Lady is badly needed
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ DeagleBoipussy420, you are, and you should feel bad
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Damocles_Sword, 
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Tranhuviya, You mean "spiritual whore".
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I like you just the way you are, even if that way is gross.
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: 
May 30, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Luna: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 7:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, 
May 30, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Luna, das funny
May 30, 2015 at 7:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Luna, 
May 30, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 7:55 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Damocles_Sword, It's the only way to be sure
May 30, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Fareal: @ Damocles_Sword, Not all of earth is aflame, one may have survived. Nuke again
May 30, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Ronald Gaygun: heyas
May 30, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Jackie Chin: Lol
May 30, 2015 at 7:55 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, hey dude
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Rio: diaperfurs? more like dieperfurs, amirite?
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Rio: 
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Fareal, and a third time just to be sure
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, 
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - DNJACK: if fact only north america is aflame
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Fareal: @ Damocles_Sword, yep i notice south america has not been nuked, nuke twice since defo HELL SPIDERS present there
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Tranhuviya: Ya'll need Menoth.
May 30, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Fareal: bats are so sweet too 
May 30, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Luna: @ DNJACK, that's normal
May 30, 2015 at 7:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Fareal, especially the fruit bats
May 30, 2015 at 7:57 PM - DNJACK: oh ok then
May 30, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Ronald Gaygun: lol NA is on fire so Luna wont get any more snow 
May 30, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Jackie Chin: That's based
May 30, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Tranhuviya: *REPE*
May 30, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Tranhuviya: *REPENT SINNERS.*
May 30, 2015 at 7:59 PM - _Tranhuviya  laughs his ass off as he watches the world burn._
May 30, 2015 at 8:00 PM - six.four.systems: http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...-will-spill-at-phoenix-draw-muhammad-contest/
May 30, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Luna: surtur was gonna burn it down eventually anyway.
May 30, 2015 at 8:01 PM - six.four.systems: Funny thing is that the paticipants are open carrying.
May 30, 2015 at 8:01 PM - _Rio  snows a little_
May 30, 2015 at 8:02 PM - Tranhuviya: Infidels were made to be decapitated! It's in the book, Menoth is a religion of peace, etc.
May 30, 2015 at 8:02 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Rio, would you like to build a snowman?
May 30, 2015 at 8:02 PM - Rio: @ Damocles_Sword, sure, but there's no snow here 
May 30, 2015 at 8:02 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Damocles_Sword, rio IS the snowman
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Rio: right now the weather's mostly wind and rain. It's pretty annoying
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Rio, than prey to nurgle
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Rio: but at least it means lots of rainbows 
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Rio: even a double one a few days ago. That was prete sik
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Rio: hadn't seen one like that before
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Seen any triple rainbows yet?
May 30, 2015 at 8:03 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, nope
May 30, 2015 at 8:04 PM - DNJACK: NO
May 30, 2015 at 8:04 PM - Pandas Galore: Check your snow privilege some people here don't live near common snowfall.
May 30, 2015 at 8:04 PM - Fareal: no snow for us this winter 
May 30, 2015 at 8:04 PM - Luna: @ Rio, What county are you in anyway?
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - DNJACK: rio is in brazil
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It might be summer now/soon but I'm still expecting a blizzard to suddenly show up
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Rio: @ Luna, Sweden
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Luna, surtur is the snow lumberjack
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Luna: @ Rio, I said county not country lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - SATC Vortex: there was a full circle rainbow which refutes a leprechaun at the end of the rainbow
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Rio: oh, Sweden doesn't really work in counties, lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Rio: there's läns, but those are more like provinces
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Fareal: @ SATC Vortex, all leprechauns work only in ireland
May 30, 2015 at 8:05 PM - Rio: I live in Jonköpingslän
May 30, 2015 at 8:06 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: How do you pronounce that?
May 30, 2015 at 8:06 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Shield your tongue from his scary language.
May 30, 2015 at 8:06 PM - Rio: oh wait, apparently Sweden does work in counties. I just didnt know what they were, lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Rio: I thought they were something else
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Rio: I live in småland
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, some things were meant to be not shielded from
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Null: we've had municipalities since the days of lords and princes
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, it's hard to explain, lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Luna: county is how I've always heard län translated lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, I bet
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Null: probably like LAN like vidya game lans
May 30, 2015 at 8:07 PM - Null: if not sweden is shit
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Ronald Gaygun: lan like the wheel of time charatcer?
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Rio: @ Luna, apparently läns and counties aren't the same though, since I live in jönköpingslän, but that's not a county
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Rio: it's something smaller
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I'm just trying to look out for your safety.
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Null: counties can be small.
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Rio: jönköpingslän is within Småland, which is a county
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Null: or large
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Null: is jonky-kong a city then..?
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Rio: @ Null, I know, but I mean in terms of relative classifications
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - Null: maybe you're thinking of a district
May 30, 2015 at 8:08 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, I appreciate it
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Rio: but yeah, I live in Småland
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Null: there's a bunch of different legal classifications for land
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Null: like I know in Canada they go down to like, 2 block regions
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Fareal: lies. smaland is name of creche at ikea
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Null: where they just get numbers
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Rio: @ Null, yeah, but they're different per country, so translating them can be a bit of a hassle
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Null: post codes in canada are miniscule
May 30, 2015 at 8:09 PM - Rio: like the Netherlands only works in provinces
May 30, 2015 at 8:10 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, my old house is a 15 minute drive away and it's ridiculous lmao, completely different postal code
May 30, 2015 at 8:10 PM - Rio: and towns that fall under city municipalities
May 30, 2015 at 8:10 PM - Rio: then the US has states, counties, districts
May 30, 2015 at 8:10 PM - Null: it gets smaller than that
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Fareal: my postcode only covers 6 houses in my street lol. other side of the street, those 6 houses have different postcode
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Rio: but apparently the counties in Sweden aren't the läns
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Null: They're towns/cities, districts, counties, states, and then the federal government. Postcodes can either be many-to-many to the cities or have many cities in them.
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Null: For instance, Niceville (where I grew up) had a post code with ValP in it too
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Null: but LA has like 10 different postcodes
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Rio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counties_of_Sweden see?
May 30, 2015 at 8:11 PM - Null: just for LA.
May 30, 2015 at 8:12 PM - Luna: @ Null, can I have my name back?
May 30, 2015 at 8:12 PM - Null: @ Rio, those counties are big enough to be states. do you also have states?
May 30, 2015 at 8:12 PM - Null: Though a state formally represents an area where there are elections for a governor.
May 30, 2015 at 8:12 PM - Null: if it doesn't have a local body government it's a providence or county.
May 30, 2015 at 8:12 PM - Null: i think counties are just tax and voting regions
May 30, 2015 at 8:13 PM - Luna: @ Rio, uh 'The counties of Sweden (Swedish: län) are the top-level geographic subdivisions of Sweden.'
May 30, 2015 at 8:13 PM - Null: @ Rio, pranked
May 30, 2015 at 8:13 PM - Null: rio's a dumbass everyone laugh at him
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - Null: @ Luna, why'd you change your avatar back
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - Null: my avatar was great
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - Rio: @ Luna, yeah but that doesn't make any sense
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - KatsuKitty: oh good
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Ja, den här herrn betalar för allting
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - DNJACK: bitches can't appreciate gifts
May 30, 2015 at 8:14 PM - KatsuKitty: null can you do me a solid
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - DNJACK: wait
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - Rio: because there's also läns as in jönköpingslän, örebro län, stockholms län skåne län and I'm pretty sure that those are different
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - KatsuKitty: i don't know every supporter benefit available but i know ratings aren't in the "Supporting the Forum" OP
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - Rio: so basically its just really confusing, lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, skrt git ok
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - Null: gift
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - KatsuKitty: so if you update that, i'll unsticky the "Where are my Horrifying, etc ratings?" thread
May 30, 2015 at 8:15 PM - KatsuKitty: cuz we get this question a lot
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - Null: you realize you can edit posts too right
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - KatsuKitty: are those all the supporter benefits?
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - DNJACK: burn
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm not sure if we're missing others
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - Rio: wait no nvm, I think I was looking at the wrong page
May 30, 2015 at 8:16 PM - Rio: sorry, I get dumb late at night
May 30, 2015 at 8:17 PM - KatsuKitty: i'll add 'em in then
May 30, 2015 at 8:17 PM - Luna: @ Rio, it happens
May 30, 2015 at 8:17 PM - DNJACK: youre not going to take staff member away from me right? Im a good mod
May 30, 2015 at 8:17 PM - Null: @ DNJACK, oh i forgot you're actually a mod of spergatory
May 30, 2015 at 8:17 PM - Null: our only other spergatory mod was luna.
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - Null: she sucked though
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Luna, I just noticed you got your old name back
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - Rio: småland is the province, and jönköpingslän is the county
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - _Rio  sucks at English_
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Was that why Luna was Shrek for a while
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, nah, it was just a pronk
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - Null: no she was shrek because she is an ogre
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - Null: and has layers
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - DNJACK: so what am i supposed to do
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - Null: just stand there and look pretty dnjack
May 30, 2015 at 8:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Rio, Question:  do I pronounce the 'k' in jönköpingslän as an actual 'k' or as a 'sh" sound
May 30, 2015 at 8:19 PM - Rio: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, neither. it's more of a tsch
May 30, 2015 at 8:19 PM - DNJACK: ok, thats pretty much wat i did
May 30, 2015 at 8:19 PM - Rio: like a harder sh
May 30, 2015 at 8:19 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Swedish is fucking weird
May 30, 2015 at 8:19 PM - Azazel: Fucking elf speak
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Nothing sounds like what you'd expect
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Rio: 
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Like there are certain situations where 'k' isn't 'k' and it depends on the vowel right after 'k'
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Azazel: Go back to middle earth elves
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Yet at the same time it's cool
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Null: rio how many people in your country speak english
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And sometimes 'kj' is 'sh' but other times it's 'sju'
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Null: i might fly over and bum off your system for a while
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Null: i'm afraid of the muslims though which is why I'm bringing my assault rifle
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Damocles_Sword: if there's a way to support the forums, is there a way to erode them?
May 30, 2015 at 8:20 PM - Null: swedes will be ok wit it
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I'm seriously considering moving to a scandanavian country so I'd probably need to learn the language first...
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, hey, how do you learn languages?
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Damocles_Sword, It's called shitposting.
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - Rio: @ Null, lots of people speak English here
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - Null: no fucking way im learning swedish. they can learn english. i'l l teach them
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: It's my understanding that Swedes all speak English but would rather speak Swedish but don't care if you speak another language because that's you're culture and they never impede on that :^)
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - Rio: older people usually have the most trouble
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ UnwiseKhan, shitposting ahoy!
May 30, 2015 at 8:21 PM - Rio: some might get really flustered by having to speak English though
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Rio: even I got flustered about speaking English at first, lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Rosetta Stone, books, an Android/iPhone/Windows Phone app called "Duolingo" has courses for Swedish, Danish, and Norwegian
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Rio: which made me mess up stuff I usually knew
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Null: fag
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, nice.  Thank you.
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Rio: buuuut
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Null: if i learn another language it'd be Chinese or Arabic
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Null: Probably Chinese
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 



 Rio speaks English
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Rio: that might've had to do with the fact that the first English speaker I met was a guy I had a huge crush on
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Rio: so I was super super nervous anyway
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Learn Mandarin, there's more applicable uses for it
May 30, 2015 at 8:22 PM - Null: fag
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Null, mandarin is good, but hard
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Null: ew
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, uguu
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - KatsuKitty: chinese is the one to learn
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - KatsuKitty: businessmen use it
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Null: The Chinese government is trying to criminally outlaw all non-Cantonese dialects
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Null: or at least teaching it in schools
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Null: why would I learn a dieing language
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Businessmen need to learn Cantonese, since most of the business is done in Hong Kong
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Luna: ég ekki talar sænsku.
May 30, 2015 at 8:23 PM - Null: yeah my buddy speaks Cantonese, I'd not like Mandarin.
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - KatsuKitty: i was seriously considering getting a rosettastone for cantonese if it's out there
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Taiwanese is also another good choice because there's officially two Chinas, the TRUE and HONEST one and the HONEST and TRUE one
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Null: learn* since the goal is to start businesses
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ KatsuKitty, it is
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ KatsuKitty, Rosetta Stone only has mandarin.
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Luna, I'm not even going to attempt to pronounce that yet
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - KatsuKitty: if you're in my field that can be essential for moving forward
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - KatsuKitty: gay
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - KatsuKitty: i'll learn it the hard way then
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, it wasn't uguu at all. It was annoying and embarrassing
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Null: learning a language is always hard.
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Move to Finland and be roomies with Clown Doll.
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, it's okay, I've been there before
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, That's Icelandic, though, and Iceland isn't technically Scandinavian
May 30, 2015 at 8:24 PM - Null: Europe is a shithole though from the sound of it.
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Null: America fucking sucks too
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: All she said anyway was "I speak Chinese"
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, shows how little I know
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Hellblazer: Most places are pretty similar day-to-day
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Null: I should honestly just join the military and volunteer for frontline responsibilities
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Rio: @ Null, you could always move to mecca. Imagine the nasheeds every morning
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Null: if I could manage I'd be thin too before I got shot
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Iceland's a cool place though
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Damocles_Sword: europe'll be a muslim dominated hell hole in 20 years
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - Hellblazer: Jawsh of Arabia
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yeah, it always seemed nice
May 30, 2015 at 8:25 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Full of strongmen and people that think rotting shark is a delicacy :^)
May 30, 2015 at 8:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: lol
May 30, 2015 at 8:26 PM - Luna: @ Null, the official language of China is Mandarin, Cantonese is what they speak in Hong Kong and Guangdong
May 30, 2015 at 8:26 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: They actually had to get a Tinder-like app so no one fucks their cousin by accident
May 30, 2015 at 8:26 PM - Ziltoid: Null should build a log cabin in the middle of Siberia like a hermit,
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, oh , seriously?
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I don't blame them if that's true, they have a very small population
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Erik the Red found a pretty small island
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Ah, that would explain thing
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - Rio: iceland? more like incestland, amirite?
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Things
May 30, 2015 at 8:27 PM - Rio: actually Iceland is very beautiful
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - Azazel: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, But then he found Greenland to make up for it
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - Rio: I really wanna go there sometime
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - Azazel: "See I can find big stuff too"
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It's another place I'd like to visit
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - Rio: preferably with a significant other because that'd be SUPER romantic
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Erik the Red stumbled upon Iceland and decided "Oh, what shall I call this island in my powerful Norse language?"
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "How about..."
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Island."
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "This island is now Island."
May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - Wilhelm: my phone cant display the eyes of the ballpits new title so it just looks like a flower eyed cyclops


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 8:28 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, truly he was a master of naming
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - Luna: ís means ice
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - Damocles_Sword: Isla Isla
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Greenland's a bigger island but it can't really sustain a huge population
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - Azazel: And then he just decided to name Greenland as a flat out lie to trick people
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - DNJACK: im so gonna miss my colour
May 30, 2015 at 8:29 PM - Rio: the name Newport took a genius to come up with
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - Azazel: "Oh you thought their was stuff here? what ever gave you that idea?"
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ DNJACK, aw, what happened to it?
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Azazel, confirmed for original troll
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DNJACK, RIP
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Apparently they used to call it "Snaeland"
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - Rio: Caerleon, with its positioning, wasn't fit to be as big a port town as they needed it to be. So they made a new town and called it 'new port'
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - Rio: and Newport was born
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I assume "Snae" means "snow"
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, 
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - DNJACK: I'm still mod but NUlkl took away the coloured name
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - DNJACK: for no reason
May 30, 2015 at 8:30 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ DNJACK, that sucks
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - DNJACK: indeed
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: yeah fuck nulkl
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Luna: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, snae or snæ?
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: needs to be more like my nigga null
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Caerleon looks pretty tho
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Pandas Galore: I'm still not sure why he's mod but whatever :l
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Caerleon is really neat
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Luna, The latter, I forgot how to make the ligature with alt codes
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Rio: I loved living there
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - DNJACK: I blame @ Luna,  though, putting him in a bad mood
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: æ okay here I remembered
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Rio: it's super quaint, lots of history, Roman ruins
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - Damocles_Sword: would you like to build a snæ man?
May 30, 2015 at 8:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Damocles_Sword, I read that in a Scottish accent.
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio,  how many places have you lived in?
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Rio: and an obsession with king Arthur because it's one of the places where Arthus was rumored to meet with his knights
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Rio: at the amphitheatre
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Wid ye laik tae bild ae snae man?
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, aye
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, like countries? or in total?
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, I guess in total
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, lemme count
May 30, 2015 at 8:32 PM - Rio: 7 places
May 30, 2015 at 8:33 PM - Tranhuviya: Donut steel.
May 30, 2015 at 8:33 PM - Tranhuviya: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:33 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Huh, that's quite a bit
May 30, 2015 at 8:33 PM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:33 PM - Luna: @ Damocles_Sword, viltu að byggja upp snjókall?
May 30, 2015 at 8:34 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Damocles_Sword, My Bad
May 30, 2015 at 8:34 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Luna, speak french you marxist tumblrina
May 30, 2015 at 8:34 PM - HawkerHurricane: I took them to my house and we all had a massive game of fetch with like a thousand tennis balls and catnip mouses.
May 30, 2015 at 8:35 PM - KatsuKitty: what are steel donuts actually used for
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - KatsuKitty: are they cut to make pipe joints?
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - Luna: @ Damocles_Sword, ég ekki talar þetta
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - Rio: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO KAWAIIIII
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - Rio: I want a manga with both her and linebacker-chan going to highschool together
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - Luna: curly q hair
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Damocles_Sword, Veux-tu fair un bonhomme de neige? 
May 30, 2015 at 8:36 PM - KatsuKitty: i see steel donuts a lot in demonstrating computer graphics
May 30, 2015 at 8:37 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Hey Katsu, I'm sorry to bother you again but is it alright if I can go to you for guidance and stuff?
May 30, 2015 at 8:38 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: tu est nug
May 30, 2015 at 8:38 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, non!
May 30, 2015 at 8:38 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: fags
May 30, 2015 at 8:38 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: tout le monde est nug
May 30, 2015 at 8:39 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Laisser aller
May 30, 2015 at 8:39 PM - Rio: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:39 PM - KatsuKitty: @ DeagleBoipussy420, sure!
May 30, 2015 at 8:40 PM - Rio: one of her favourite pokeymans, and she might be one! How convenient!
May 30, 2015 at 8:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, thank you.  It means a lot.
May 30, 2015 at 8:40 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Rio,  how atsimu
May 30, 2015 at 8:40 PM - HawkerHurricane: 



May 30, 2015 at 8:41 PM - Luna: how can you be something that isn´t realÞ
May 30, 2015 at 8:41 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ HawkerHurricane, is that what dobby dobby dob has been playing?
May 30, 2015 at 8:43 PM - Null: @ Luna, how can we be real if our eyes aren't
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Rio: @ Luna, autism I guess
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Rio: she has like a laundrylist of characters she is
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Rio: 'is'
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Is pandas still here?
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Pandas Galore: Depends on what "here" means
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Rio: many of them completely contradictory and none of them actually similar to what she's like so I'm not sure who she's even kidding
May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, May 30, 2015 at 8:44 PM - Null: how deep
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - DNJACK: _-½-¯-_¯¯¯¯-_-_¯¯
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I hate horror.
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - DNJACK: this is art
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - Pandas Galore: Die horror.
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, oh, I thought you were the one talking about Silent Hills coming to the Xbone
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Nevermind
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - Pandas Galore: ....No.
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - UnwiseKhan: Okay so my Grandmother, who everyone in the family hates, asked if she could visit with under a week's notice. We said no, and now she's asking why. That is rude, right?
May 30, 2015 at 8:45 PM - Pandas Galore: Why would I care.
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Tranhuviya: Take a look at this.
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Tranhuviya: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Null: @ UnwiseKhan, yes
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Null: she's using you for something
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, sorry, I had a lapse in memory
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - DNJACK: sex, probably
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Null: @ DNJACK, sex, hopefully
May 30, 2015 at 8:46 PM - Rio: @ Tranhuviya, slutlif'
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Tranhuviya, dammit dammit son of a bitch
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - KatsuKitty: if you're gonna wear a dress shave your face
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Tranhuviya, #slut4lyfe
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, stop oppressing her she's beautiful as she is katsu
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - Null: she doesn't need your truscum mansplaining
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - DNJACK: some people are genderfluid
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - KatsuKitty: that's gross even if you're a cis woman
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - Null: yes exactly
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - DNJACK: some people like color
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - Null: her neck is male but her body is female
May 30, 2015 at 8:47 PM - UnwiseKhan: That's a pretty gross goatee, even if it was on a dude.
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Goatees are not a good look.
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - _Tranhuviya  waits until they check the Ahuviya thread._
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Unless you're Jace.
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - DNJACK: and peple should not oppress them by taking back coloured names.
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - KatsuKitty: also he's wearing to mich makeup
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - Luna: mich makeup
May 30, 2015 at 8:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The only worse style of facial hair is the chinstrap beard + pencil-thin moustache combo
May 30, 2015 at 8:49 PM - _Damocles_Sword  cereal kills_
May 30, 2015 at 8:49 PM - Luna: they´re wearing mich makeup buffalo bill style
May 30, 2015 at 8:49 PM - Damocles_Sword: goodbye, horses
May 30, 2015 at 8:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Farewell, sausage
May 30, 2015 at 8:50 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, no u 
May 30, 2015 at 8:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, wut 
May 30, 2015 at 8:51 PM - Luna: bless hest pylsa
May 30, 2015 at 8:51 PM - Damocles_Sword: if chris ever discovered tumblr, he'd be crowned the queen of sjws
May 30, 2015 at 8:52 PM - Null: when are the bikers coming to free me from these corporeal shackles
May 30, 2015 at 8:52 PM - Luna: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:52 PM - Tranhuviya: The Nulldor call for aid!
May 30, 2015 at 8:53 PM - Null: i can prove god doesn't exist. i keep praying for death and i'm still here.
May 30, 2015 at 8:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Null, that could also mean god just hates you
May 30, 2015 at 8:53 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, Cuz suicide is a sin and God would not encourage sin technically.
May 30, 2015 at 8:53 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Null, all you had to do was ask
May 30, 2015 at 8:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean God's killed a lot of people for no reason
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Satan's the one you wanna pray to if you want to die quickly
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - Null: it's not suicide if he does it personally
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, this morning, the bikers came after me instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Satan is a bit more merciful
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, why are you going so fucking slow
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, that's pretty clever
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - Null: are you in the left lane
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - Null: why are you coasting in the passing lane you fucking faggot cunt
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ KatsuKitty, the 90's on 9? really?
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - KatsuKitty: it's a two lane highway
May 30, 2015 at 8:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Oh wait, I didn't notice the mirror
May 30, 2015 at 8:55 PM - Null: the left lane is for passing
May 30, 2015 at 8:55 PM - KatsuKitty: well, as you know, katsu isn't particularly good at passing.
May 30, 2015 at 8:55 PM - Null: if you're not passing you belong in the right lane
May 30, 2015 at 8:56 PM - DNJACK: or in jhell
May 30, 2015 at 8:56 PM - Luna: the right lane is the faggots tab of the road
May 30, 2015 at 8:56 PM - Tranhuviya: Ohohoho, take a look at this...
May 30, 2015 at 8:56 PM - DNJACK: where
May 30, 2015 at 8:56 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Luna, 
May 30, 2015 at 8:57 PM - Tranhuviya: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 8:57 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



May 30, 2015 at 8:57 PM - DNJACK: thats gfay
May 30, 2015 at 8:58 PM - Luna: one of those characters looks like a cross between carl from ATHF and jet from cowboy bebop
May 30, 2015 at 8:58 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Luna, he dont need no instructions to know how to rock
May 30, 2015 at 8:59 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, this is going to significantly change the meta game
May 30, 2015 at 8:59 PM - Tranhuviya: Their web design...ugh...red text on a red background.
May 30, 2015 at 8:59 PM - DNJACK: good news: i can report my own posts
May 30, 2015 at 8:59 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Tranhuviya, better than >greentext, eh?
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - Tranhuviya: Join FabMan, Wolf, Muscle Mary, Frost, Twink, Bear, Angel and White Trash on their mission to help people and improve LGBT representation in the process.
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - Tranhuviya: Actual quote.
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - Jon-Nyan: nuggeeres
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - _Tranhuviya  wipes his bleeding eyes._
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, nice avatar
May 30, 2015 at 9:00 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, thxbb
May 30, 2015 at 9:01 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ Jon-Nyan, dumb ho
May 30, 2015 at 9:02 PM - Tranhuviya: Lemme guess, they're gonna add a member named Bull Dyke.
May 30, 2015 at 9:02 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, 
May 30, 2015 at 9:02 PM - _Nirxsachit  plays metal queer solid 3D_
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: Deagle Gear Solid
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - KatsuKitty: confession
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - KatsuKitty: i like the smell of tobacco smoke
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Depends on the type of tobacco, really.
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - Payday: @ KatsuKitty, then start smoking like a man
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - Payday: or a sissy
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - KatsuKitty: someone outside is smoking and it brings back memories
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - Payday: whatever
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Cigarette smoke smells acrid and I can't stand it, but cigar or pipe tobacco smoke is reasonably more pleasant.
May 30, 2015 at 9:03 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ KatsuKitty, memories of broken beds?
May 30, 2015 at 9:04 PM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:05 PM - Nirxsachit: I actually kinda like MGS3D. if it weren't for the camera control I'd be better at it, I'm real disappointed in the lack of any kind of multiplayer, even a local duel mode or something like that but it's a nice nostalgia trip
May 30, 2015 at 9:05 PM - Nirxsachit: i had it on PS2
May 30, 2015 at 9:08 PM - SATC Vortex: man i need to let things go
May 30, 2015 at 9:08 PM - Ziltoid: OK folks... time to open up that growler of 11% cider
May 30, 2015 at 9:09 PM - Luna: @ SATC Vortex, let it go
May 30, 2015 at 9:09 PM - SATC Vortex: i wish i spoke to more artists
May 30, 2015 at 9:10 PM - SATC Vortex: @ Luna,  i am so insecure about my art, even though i think i am getting betted
May 30, 2015 at 9:10 PM - SATC Vortex: better
May 30, 2015 at 9:11 PM - SATC Vortex: for some odd reason i am jealous of egoraptor's art, but he is known fpr gamegrumps, not his artwork
May 30, 2015 at 9:11 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ SATC Vortex, your art looks good, I like those sketches of my OCs
May 30, 2015 at 9:12 PM - SATC Vortex: i never feel like it's perfected or consistent
May 30, 2015 at 9:12 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ SATC Vortex, better than my "art"
May 30, 2015 at 9:13 PM - Luna: it seems like egoraptor has a larger hatedom than a fandom any more
May 30, 2015 at 9:13 PM - SATC Vortex: i know he's good, and i am just as good, but i want to be better, faster, stronger.
May 30, 2015 at 9:14 PM - Sczylak Madgar: I hate working Saturdays
May 30, 2015 at 9:14 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Why did I even agree to that
May 30, 2015 at 9:14 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ SATC Vortex, do you have 6 million dollars?
May 30, 2015 at 9:14 PM - SATC Vortex: @ Luna,  i actually got 5 pages of my webcomic done, and am working on page 6 now.
May 30, 2015 at 9:14 PM - SATC Vortex: no@ Damocles_Sword,
May 30, 2015 at 9:15 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Luna, Considering he's pretty much lost his roots as an animator and is currently bitching about how video games aren't to his standards all over the Game Grumps channel, I think that's a given.
May 30, 2015 at 9:15 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ SATC Vortex, what about 6 million pesos?
May 30, 2015 at 9:15 PM - SATC Vortex: no
May 30, 2015 at 9:16 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ SATC Vortex, then we do not have the technology
May 30, 2015 at 9:16 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Oh well, at least I can use the extra money
May 30, 2015 at 9:16 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Maybe I'll use it for upgrading my interwebs to 50mbps
May 30, 2015 at 9:17 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Glorious Vancouver internet is glorious
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I have to set my Steam download server to Montreal because the server I'd be on otherwise is absolute shit.
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Montreal download server is much faster
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Which server is the otherwise?
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - SATC Vortex: gtg. i hope i cam talk tomorrow.
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Saskatchewan?
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Sczylak Madgar, US East Coast.
May 30, 2015 at 9:18 PM - ASoulMan: Sack-of-jew-weening
May 30, 2015 at 9:19 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Sczylak Madgar, Saskitoon
May 30, 2015 at 9:19 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Then again, the Montreal servers is made of the amazingly advanced technology of lumberjacks, moose and maple syrup
May 30, 2015 at 9:20 PM - Ziltoid: I am in cider heaven right now...
May 30, 2015 at 9:20 PM - Pandas Galore: Mexican space program: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:20 PM - ASoulMan: Let's talk about our favorite cereal killers
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Pandas Galore, Why is the car on the left French then
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - Nirxsachit: I shot Cap'n Crunch and ate the fruity loops toucan
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - ASoulMan: @ Pandas Galore, When you bang ur gurlfriend in the car
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Shush. The hubcaps just explode of the car.
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - Pandas Galore: It's a joke that the mexican space program is garbo.
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ ASoulMan, I can't do that on my shitty subcompact
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - The Knife: @ Pandas Galore, It's twice as fun if you imagine it shouting "whee!"
May 30, 2015 at 9:21 PM - ASoulMan: I invited the Trix Rabbit to my basement and injected his brain with acid
May 30, 2015 at 9:22 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore,  racist
May 30, 2015 at 9:22 PM - Damocles_Sword: I gave the trix rabbit a bowl of fruity pebbles and told him it was trix
May 30, 2015 at 9:22 PM - The Knife: @ Damocles_Sword, You monster.
May 30, 2015 at 9:22 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy,  someone who has no knowledge of foreign investment in space exploration.
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - ASoulMan: @ Damocles_Sword, You monster
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - Sczylak Madgar: I captured the trix rabbit and ate him roasted with a fine broccoli salad and Asturian cider
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, ur face has no knowledge of my fist
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, dude the Mexican space program sent Willzyx to the moon they deserve respect
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ The Knife, @ ASoulMan, I also added the 450 grit to captain crunch
May 30, 2015 at 9:23 PM - ASoulMan: I turned Tony the Tiger into a fursuit
May 30, 2015 at 9:24 PM - ASoulMan: It was GRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!
May 30, 2015 at 9:27 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is why i don't go to deviantart anymore
May 30, 2015 at 9:27 PM - _Damocles_Sword  has the lucky charms leprechaun's hat as a trophy_
May 30, 2015 at 9:27 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, booth Jeebus and pootiepie....
May 30, 2015 at 9:28 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, That can't possbly be real
May 30, 2015 at 9:28 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, i have the whole leprechaun (well, except for the hat) preserved in a jar in formaldehyde
May 30, 2015 at 9:28 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, That souonds so fake my brain is shutting down.
May 30, 2015 at 9:29 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, lbv
May 30, 2015 at 9:29 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, where did you get a jar that big?
May 30, 2015 at 9:29 PM - ASoulMan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  That THING is a pony?
May 30, 2015 at 9:30 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, it's one of those jars that have pickled eggs in them
May 30, 2015 at 9:30 PM - Marvin: shit, i need to get some pickled eggs


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 9:30 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:30 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, the 5000 count jars?
May 30, 2015 at 9:30 PM - Sczylak Madgar: yare yare
May 30, 2015 at 9:31 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, beats me, i don't keep up on jar specifications
May 30, 2015 at 9:31 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, than you need to go see Lars and his amazing jars, he'll school ya
May 30, 2015 at 9:32 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, he puts his model boats in jars
May 30, 2015 at 9:32 PM - Marvin: smell yo dick, by riskay, has a great story. it's like my second favorite song
May 30, 2015 at 9:32 PM - ASoulMan: @ Marvin, It's a very empowering song
May 30, 2015 at 9:33 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, model boats, model starships, model supermodels...
May 30, 2015 at 9:33 PM - Marvin: @ ASoulMan, this dude is out buying skanky strippers drinks, he's gonna need to answer for it
May 30, 2015 at 9:33 PM - Marvin: also, where do i find my ghetto honey 
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Marvin: also, tabletop gaming people are strangely nerdy
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, you find him down at the crack house
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Marvin, in a detroit honeycomb
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Marvin, define "strangely" nerdy
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, eh, i've dealt with worse than crackheads
May 30, 2015 at 9:34 PM - Marvin: @ Sczylak Madgar, pfft, balmer is #1
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - _TheycallmeJudgmentBoy  cuddles the bug_
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - Marvin: @ Cuddlebug, like, i'm very experienced with godawful nerdy bullshit, but tabletop gamers take it to weird levels
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - ASoulMan: @ Marvin, True
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - Marvin: i was down in DC today for awesome-con
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, you've dealt with the bath-salty?
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - Marvin: i went int a panel for some tabletop game shit, and immediately left
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, well, no, just my mother's junkie friends in the trailer park
May 30, 2015 at 9:35 PM - ASoulMan: I hang out with people who play Magic the Gathering inbetween classes
May 30, 2015 at 9:36 PM - Marvin: my mother's like 60 and a heroin user, and last mother's day, she took us to a trailer park to hang out with her friends
May 30, 2015 at 9:36 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, the creepy, 40 year old 250lb pedo types?
May 30, 2015 at 9:36 PM - ASoulMan: Though they're a pretty cool bunch
May 30, 2015 at 9:36 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, not even that they're gross or pedophiles. it's just weird how seriously they take their "characters'
May 30, 2015 at 9:37 PM - Marvin: *"characters"
May 30, 2015 at 9:37 PM - Marvin: they know their ages, their back stories, their families
May 30, 2015 at 9:37 PM - Marvin: it's weird
May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - Marvin: "oh lol, my character fenlin is the worst rogue! when i'm playing him, i'll stab you in the back for 5 gold! haha"
May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - Marvin: and this is all they talk about. it's like OCs that they actually spend hours pretending to be
May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - Marvin: but with rules
May 30, 2015 at 9:38 PM - Marvin: that takes it to a new level of nerdiness for me
May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Damocles_Sword, me right now
May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - UnwiseKhan: The rules help make them a little less mary-sue-ish than a lot of OCs are though.
May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - ASoulMan: 



May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, i had an ex that "Became" a character from whatever anime she was watching
May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 



May 30, 2015 at 9:39 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, she was watching The Slayers
May 30, 2015 at 9:40 PM - Marvin: @ UnwiseKhan, eh, see, the mary-sue stuff isn't as nerdy. it fulfils normal human desires. it's just dorky to share with the world. if you kept your mary-sue shit quiet, no one would care
May 30, 2015 at 9:40 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: cake
May 30, 2015 at 9:40 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, oh god. well, good that she's an ex, then
May 30, 2015 at 9:41 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, not before leaving a scar on my shoulder
May 30, 2015 at 9:41 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, well shit. well, lesson learned, i guess. don't stick your dick in crazy
May 30, 2015 at 9:42 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, yeah
May 30, 2015 at 9:42 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: i got an old as hell jacket today
May 30, 2015 at 9:44 PM - Pandas Galore: Do we have a "no horrorcows" policy?
May 30, 2015 at 9:44 PM - Pandas Galore: Cuz we have no subforum for htem and Null seems to get mad when horrorcows show up in lolcows.
May 30, 2015 at 9:44 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, I know we have a no Nick Bate policy
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, I can't watch the slayers because of her
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: my cat is a fatass and is trying to get my cake
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - KatsuKitty: uh quick
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Leonid Brezhnev, no kitty, that's mah potpie
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - KatsuKitty: how dangerous are broken fluorescent bulbs
May 30, 2015 at 9:45 PM - KatsuKitty: i had one fall off the shelf in the hall closet
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Marvin: @ KatsuKitty, just sweep it up
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ KatsuKitty, they have traces of flourine on them
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - KatsuKitty: they have mercury in them but is it really that much
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - ASoulMan: Snort glass tube
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ KatsuKitty, don't handle them then lick your hands without washing
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - MrsGoodman: I'm out w Saul
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Marvin: @ KatsuKitty, are you soaking your bread in the shards and making lunch for a week with said bread?
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Marvin: because otherwise, just sweep it up
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: oh i made $150 today
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - MrsGoodman:  
May 30, 2015 at 9:46 PM - Marvin: you'll be fine
May 30, 2015 at 9:47 PM - MrsGoodman: And he's trying to get in chat to see what I'm sayin, haha
May 30, 2015 at 9:47 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Leonid Brezhnev, confirmed for bot?
May 30, 2015 at 9:47 PM - Saul Goodman: TFW Ex is about to slander you.
May 30, 2015 at 9:47 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ Damocles_Sword, n-no
May 30, 2015 at 9:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev, that's more than I make in a week
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Saul Goodman, doccument it then file a slander suit
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - Pandas Galore: Using coffee ice cubes in coffee is a great idea. I use the same thing but with frozen water in my water.
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Ice water is pretty metal
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, foop
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Leonid Brezhnev, i'm sure you're gonna tell us all about how we can earn $150 a day, too?
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You're drinking the ice in its own blood as it slowly bleeds into nothing
May 30, 2015 at 9:48 PM - MrsGoodman: @saul I'd like to see you try!
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoipussy420, feels good being born
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - DNJACK: I WILL GET NEGATIVES RATINGS AGAIN
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - ASoulMan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, bruh
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Jackie Chin: What's going on with Deagle Nation ?
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Marvin: 



May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev, 
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Marvin: er
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Marvin: nevermind
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: No it doesn't
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - ASoulMan: @ DNJACK, post something and I will give you what you neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ Jackie Chin, the fire rises
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoipussy420, does for me u dumb nerd
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Jackie Chin: Got a tweet from Danny what is goin down?
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - Damocles_Sword: would anyone like to buy some fine cutco knives?
May 30, 2015 at 9:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 30, 2015 at 9:50 PM - DNJACK: I don't want pity ones
May 30, 2015 at 9:51 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: iwannabetheverybest
May 30, 2015 at 9:51 PM - ASoulMan: @ DNJACK, feelz
May 30, 2015 at 9:51 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: (inmyass)
May 30, 2015 at 9:51 PM - Marvin: i'm going to order some wings
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, ew
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, wings, or wyngz?
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, wings
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: get a chimichanga
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - MrsGoodman: @Marvin HI PICKLE
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - Marvin: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, i don't know of anywhere to get chimichangas
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - Marvin: around here
May 30, 2015 at 9:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ MrsGoodman, Click on names
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - Marvin: @ MrsGoodman, howdy, i was wandering around DC today. i was wearing a tshirt that read "the man in the pickle suit tricked me again" and it had a pickle on it
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - Marvin: i'm going to order some wings
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, hey arnold, dont fret
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - MrsGoodman: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, oh right I forgot, soz
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - Marvin: get piss ass drunk, and eat wings shirtless
May 30, 2015 at 9:53 PM - Marvin: (no stains!)
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - MrsGoodman: @ Marvin, you're in dc?!  I'm
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - MrsGoodman: Jelly that's my fav city
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, Waffle house is the traditional eatery for the piss-ass drunk
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - Saul Goodman: I just told Mrs G who you were -- she's been reading the Cwcki and started to feel sorry for CWC about the Emily date.
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - Marvin: @ MrsGoodman, no, i live in baltimore. but i was down in DC for awesome-con today
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - Marvin: @ Saul Goodman, haha, well, chris is a complicated fellow
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The Man in the Pickle Suit was the kind of nigga I needed to ruin the first date I went on
May 30, 2015 at 9:54 PM - ASoulMan: Chris is a very complex character
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Unfortunately I didn't have the foresight nor the knowledge of Chris in 2011
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Marvin: heh, i'm wondering how chris will fare at impulse tonight
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Saul Goodman: Impulse?
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - MrsGoodman: Well I mean only a little bit. You can't help feeling bad for him at first
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, i predict the return of the attraction sign
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Saul Goodman, His local gay bar
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Marvin: @ Saul Goodman, oh, he's been hanging out at a gay bar in charlottesville called impulse
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Marvin: @ MrsGoodman, oh, no question. chris' life sucks
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Liquid Squirtle: @ Marvin, I think more of the goofy dancing
May 30, 2015 at 9:55 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, he's moved onto e-attraction signs
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Chris doesn't drink, does he?
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Marvin: @ Liquid Squirtle, well, some people have talked about how tonight's some gay night or something
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Marvin: like extra dongs
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Marvin: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, he does
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - ASoulMan: I imagine Chris dancing like he did at Fridays After Five
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Liquid Squirtle: Him tipping the drag queen dancers, thinking it means something, and not really doing anything
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - MrsGoodman: @ Marvin, holy shit a gay bar?!  That sounds... Omg I want video
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Saul Goodman: This is ridiculous btw. We're out at a nice restaurant on kiwi chat on our phones.
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Null: there's pictures.
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Marvin: @ MrsGoodman, oh, he loves it. he loves the drag queens and the lesbians
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, he likes the classics, no doubt he'll use both
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Null: @ MrsGoodman, @ Saul Goodman, i'm tempted to ban both of you so you fucking talk to each other
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Marvin: @ Null, and videos
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Liquid Squirtle: @ Marvin, oh I bet there'll be a facebook post
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Saul Goodman, Sheep and I were like that when we got pizza
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Saul Goodman, @ MrsGoodman, heyas
May 30, 2015 at 9:56 PM - Null: in fact i think i will
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - Marvin: @ Liquid Squirtle, eh, i don't know, he knows better than to explode about dudes doing their own thing
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - ASoulMan: Good Guy Null
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Wait does this mean Saul and Mrs G get the "met forumer IRL" trophy now
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - ASoulMan: Bans people so they can get a social life
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - Marvin: @ MrsGoodman, http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Impulse_Gay_Social-Club#Video
May 30, 2015 at 9:57 PM - Null: they're pranked
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - chimpchan: 
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Pandas Galore: I feel dirty.
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Liquid Squirtle: So you actually did it? They really should be talking to each other though to be fair
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, 
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: This is a temp ban, right? 
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Pandas Galore: My chinese friend just asianed all over me by shouting random mandarin at me and I'm so confused.
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - ASoulMan: Null is a winner
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Jon-Nyan: tahaaaaa
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, slap them, that should do the trick
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Damocles_Sword: a winnar is null
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - Jon-Nyan: ban me next
May 30, 2015 at 9:58 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean it's not like talking to each other will do anything for them, they're just FWBs
May 30, 2015 at 9:59 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, I knew my roommate for like 3 years online before I heard him speak Chinese
May 30, 2015 at 9:59 PM - Null: We were in a game with a random chinaman and he randomly spoke to him into chinese and then refused to speak again in chinese because he said he would not be a white man's muse
May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - ASoulMan: #BanJonNyan
May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - Zvantastika: "White man muse" sounds like a great username
May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I went to school with a very noticeably yellow fellow whose family was Chinese
May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - ASoulMan: A white man's mouse
May 30, 2015 at 10:00 PM - ASoulMan: A white man's moose
May 30, 2015 at 10:01 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And not the kind of Chinese you would expect, I mean the Hmong variant real Chinamen hate
May 30, 2015 at 10:01 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Never heard him speak Hmong until like near the end of our 8th grade year
May 30, 2015 at 10:01 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, wtf?
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Pandas Galore: Also I pulled a 15 dollar card in a pack today.
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Pandas Galore: Feels good.
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - UnwiseKhan: I went to school with a blonde hair, blue-eyed guy who was half chinese. You really wouldn't have guessed it unless he told you.
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Null: trading cards are so fucking gay
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Null: the navy girl played yugioh
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Marvin: i'm going to be an uncle tomorrow
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Null: i thought it was the weakest trash ever
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I did go to high school with this one girl you could tell was half-Asian, but because her skin was pretty dark your first guess would be southeast Asian, but nope
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Japanese.
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Null, says the guy who goes to friday night magic at pscc
May 30, 2015 at 10:02 PM - Pandas Galore: Yugioh is hype.
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Her father was apparently mediterranean.
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - Pandas Galore: So is Pokemon.
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - Pandas Galore: Fite me.
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - Jon-Nyan: almost everyone i know is some kind of Asian
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - _TheAmazingAxolotl  fights Pandas and wins._
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - _Pandas Galore  loses_
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - Marvin: what was that dumb tcg...
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Marvin, The megaman tcg?
May 30, 2015 at 10:03 PM - koyemshii: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - Marvin: @ Pandas Galore, no, it was like a bad rip off of magic, except it had giant lovecraftian monsters
May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - Liquid Squirtle: My boss at my research job last year taught me how to play yugioh
May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - Zvantastika: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - DNJACK: brave panda fighting the man
May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - koyemshii: @ Marvin, cthulhu lcg?
May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - Pandas Galore: He was a jerk what can I say.
May 30, 2015 at 10:04 PM - Pandas Galore: I had to take his jacket.
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - Pandas Galore: Prove to him how inferior he was.
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ koyemshii, nigga that panda jus wanted to be stylin
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - Jackie Chin: Okok
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - koyemshii: @ Pandas Galore, You get turned on by denim jackets, you must be a  denimsexual
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - Marvin: @ koyemshii, no, it was more like giant island sized monsters and shit like that. it was weird
May 30, 2015 at 10:05 PM - Marvin: i have a deck somewhere
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - koyemshii: @ Pandas Galore,  What can I say it's in your jeans.
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - koyemshii: @ Marvin, portal?
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - Pandas Galore: Every time I enter chat it turns into panda posting and panda jokes :l
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - Marvin: @ koyemshii, no
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - ASoulMan: #JonNyan4President
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, people are just trying to panda to you
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - Marvin: hmm
May 30, 2015 at 10:06 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 



Spoiler










 the secret life of pandas galore
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - koyemshii: @ Marvin, lot5r
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - ASoulMan: @ Pandas Galore, That's how we know your here
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Marvin: @ koyemshii, nope
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore,  what a horrible thing it must be to be appreciated and accepted
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - DNJACK: if I become admin i will change all mods for the people that supported me
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Pandas Galore: Pandaposting is like my own personal version of shitposting.
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Pandas Galore: I dunno if I should be honored or weirded out.
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Marvin: like, it had a color element
May 30, 2015 at 10:07 PM - Gaol: Yeah I mean gosh I won't post any panda posts if it triggers
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, It doesn't it's cool.
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Marvin: fuck, should i tear apart my room to try to find my deck?
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Pandas Galore: It's just funny.
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Trigger found; time to pull it
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - _Marvin  stress sighs_
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Marvin: fine
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Marvin, DO IT
May 30, 2015 at 10:08 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, i demand deck pics
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Gaol: @ Pandas Galore, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Marvin: @ Pandas Galore, @ Damocles_Sword, will do
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Gaol: I found my Magic deck a few weeks ago
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Marvin: also, why do i have like five maps of montreal's subway system in a box?
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - koyemshii: hyborian gates
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Gaol: It still has my infinite miling setup


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Pandas Galore: I found my pokemon deck a few weeks ago.
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Null: i hated magick the gathering
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Pandas Galore: Well.
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Pandas Galore: A few days ago.
May 30, 2015 at 10:09 PM - Gaol: @ Pandas Galore, in case you need to escape there?
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - koyemshii: @ Marvin, hyborian
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - DNJACK: maps of montreal subway are useless
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Gaol: @ Null, Magic was fun if you played it for fun, I disliked playing competetively
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Marvin: yeah, nah, don't go to montreal
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Gaol: Best time I had was when we played a 20 man game 10 vs 10
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Null: my mom sold my pokemon deck and then the house burned down and i lost all my cards.
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Gaol: My team was losing but then I did the most assholish thing played Ixidron
May 30, 2015 at 10:10 PM - Null: I had like, massive stacks of them
May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Gaol, i couldn't stand competitive magic neckbeard fags
May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Gaol: Lol What Ixidron does is when it comes to play all monsters turn into face down 2/2
May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Null: There was this game we were playing at a weekend event
May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Null: and nobody knew it except one guy and he was so excited to be winning
May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:11 PM - Gaol: That's the card
May 30, 2015 at 10:12 PM - Null: it made me want to punch him so instead i drank
May 30, 2015 at 10:12 PM - Gaol: I loved pokemon so bad
May 30, 2015 at 10:12 PM - Gaol: I still have my old psychich/fighting deck around
May 30, 2015 at 10:12 PM - Damocles_Sword: i found my original pokemon deck last month
May 30, 2015 at 10:12 PM - Gaol: I had a promo mew which was the bane of everyone's existence
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I keep a Mudkip card in my wallet.
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - Gaol: It had an ability called Neutral Shield which mean it couldn't be attacked by evolved pokemon
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And also an Italian omanyte and a French Venomoth
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I use them as bookmarks.
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, i hear you liek mudkipz
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - Gaol: I had a pokemon that forced my opponent to evolve
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Gaol, i had a geodude
May 30, 2015 at 10:13 PM - Gaol: you could have 4 of the same cards in your deck lol so I had 4 of them
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Gaol: I still have my cards, I have a Japanese Holo Vileplume and a japanese Golem
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Gaol: The vileplume is in mint condition in a double seal
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, I had some rare stuff I just don't remember what was.
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Gaol: sadly it's not worth anything :<
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Gaol, i had all the japanese vending machine cards
May 30, 2015 at 10:14 PM - Pandas Galore: I have a Mega Heracross EX though.
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i had a seedot
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Null: My favorite pokemon was Mew and still is. I have an Ancient Mew card from the first Pokemon movie in a yellow binder that I salvaged from the fire.
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Null: I kept all my limited issue cards in that.
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Damocles_Sword: I only bought from original jungle and fossil
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Fialovy: I have a Japanese Misty's Kiss. Everyone on the playground would look at it like kids that just discovered a secret porn stash
May 30, 2015 at 10:15 PM - Pandas Galore: My goal is to get this card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Gaol: Ah the Ex Jirachi
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, just go fucking by it on ebay or something
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Pandas Galore: Jirachi has always been my favorite since she came out.
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Gaol: oesn't that go for 100+?
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, It's 25.
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Gaol: nope it's 25
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, cheap, compaired to a magic card
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, http://www.trollandtoad.com/p1032436.html
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, $25? if you want it that bad $25 is nothing
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Gaol: Should I post it? Should I?
May 30, 2015 at 10:16 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Damocles_Sword, @ Damocles_Sword, You use 4 of these though.
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Marvin: ok, if i own any more property, i'm not aware of it
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Marvin: motherfucker
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, still cheap, compaired to magic
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Null: Ship Weight:	0.004 pounds
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Null: lol
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Pandas Galore: That's where the cards get expensive, getting at least 203 of hte staples will cost you.
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Pandas Galore: 2-3*
May 30, 2015 at 10:17 PM - Gaol: and I can't find it
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - DNJACK: just buy a printer and a carboard sheet
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Fialovy: wait, no, it was called Misty's tears...
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Pandas Galore: I also want this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Fialovy: So sexeh...
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh fuck me that shoulder
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Damocles_Sword: oh, i did buy some japanese team rocket cards
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Fialovy: I was the envy of the playground
May 30, 2015 at 10:18 PM - Gaol: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I have that card
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Gaol: Misty's Tears
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Fialovy: we would all huddle around and giggle about how she isn't wearing any top
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: i need to disable my voicemail
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: my mom leaves annoying messages all the time
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - DNJACK: haha she's all NUDE
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 English card
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Damocles_Sword: everybody wanted Misty's body fluids back then
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: and when i was going through them from the past two weeks, which was when my grandma died
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Pandas Galore: @ KatsuKitty, She wuvs you
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: it was fucking depressing
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: on monday three weeks ago it was oh hey grandma needs surgery
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Gaol: @ Null, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - Null: nobody in my family talks to me because i don't return messages
May 30, 2015 at 10:19 PM - KatsuKitty: then the tuesday she died oh something happened
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Fialovy: people would want ANYTHING for that  Japanese Misty's Tears card
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - KatsuKitty: then i got another message tuesday and she was crying and i never even listened to this one
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - KatsuKitty: later that day grandma died
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Gaol: @ Fialovy, I have the card lol it's in my rare car binder
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Gaol: card^
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - KatsuKitty: i just deleted them. fucking brutal and nobody wants to remember that
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Marvin: @ KatsuKitty, that fucking sucks
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Pandas Galore: Mew is always a weird card.
May 30, 2015 at 10:20 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - KatsuKitty: but it was like this series of increasingly panicked, sad voicemails i never listened to
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - Fialovy: like, the boys on the playground would pester me with authors and not just pokemon cards, but toys, candy, games, money, anything
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - Null: i might drink.
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - _Damocles_Sword  plays pogeymanz_
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - Null: today feels like a day i should be drinking
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - SATC Vortex: back
May 30, 2015 at 10:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Tonight's a night where I keep trying to figure out why CK2 isn't giving me the SPQR achievement..
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Nirxsachit: @ Pandas Galore, I had Ancient Mew
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Pandas Galore: Oh yeah I pulled this card today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Nirxsachit, Everyone did.
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Nirxsachit, everyone had ancient mew
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Fialovy: namely this one guy... he reeeeeeeeeeeally liked Misty and wanted to marry her. This was like in elementary school mind you and I got a Japanese card only because my dad went to Japan regularly as a pilot.
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Nirxsachit: i know
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Nirxsachit: everyone who saw Pokemon2K that is
May 30, 2015 at 10:22 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Nirxsachit, I have ancient mew
May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - Pandas Galore: It's only 7 bucks mint in packaging.
May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - Pandas Galore: Man that's cheap for such an old promo.
May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - Fialovy: @ Nirxsachit, I would always want to rent that movie at the video store just for the song. My mom tried to redirect me to pick another movie, but nope!
May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - SATC Vortex: yeah i got to stop with my jealousy bullshit when it comes to art.
May 30, 2015 at 10:23 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Fialovy, repeat after me: I need a vacation
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, Now that just seems impractical.
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Fialovy: @ Damocles_Sword, YES!
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Gaol: @ Pandas Galore, yep
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Fialovy, I may or may not have pirated that song back then
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Gaol: Water and Fairy energy and two blank for 130 and discard the top card?
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Fialovy, on original napster
May 30, 2015 at 10:24 PM - Nirxsachit: Speaking of Pokemon cards, Magic Set Editor has Pokemon templates and I'm wondering why I haven't thought to remake the Wall of Originals in a neater format using said program
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, I mean it's technically 2 energy.
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Pandas Galore: Double dragon energy.
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Gaol: @ Pandas Galore, yeah
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Gaol: @ Pandas Galore, actauallt I dunno I havne't played in a long time
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Fialovy: I remember when I went to the Keys to see my aunt and grandparents who were down there for the winter  when I was little, we had a huge movie night and all of the kids in the apartment complex huddled around the TV just to have a Pokemon marathon including the first two pokemon movies.
May 30, 2015 at 10:25 PM - Pandas Galore: So for a 2 energy attack that's amazing but it relies on you having 2 double dragon energy.
May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Damocles_Sword: mmmmmmmm doublecolorless energy cards
May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Nirxsachit: @ Gaol, @ Pandas Galore, yeah the Pokedex entry needs to say GOODRA IS FEMALE ONLY!!!
May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Damocles_Sword, http://940ee6dce6677fa01d25-0f55c91...cf2.rackcdn.com/products/pictures/1070896.jpg
May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Pandas Galore: Er
May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Pandas Galore: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:26 PM - Nirxsachit: @ Damocles_Sword, I have a bunch of those on my gameboy and tend to use them in my decks
May 30, 2015 at 10:27 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, that just makes me want to play double dragon
May 30, 2015 at 10:28 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Nirxsachit, they made my geodude deck broken
May 30, 2015 at 10:29 PM - Gaol: Let's see what usersub has for us tonight
May 30, 2015 at 10:30 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Gaol, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:31 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:31 PM - Marvin: oh man, i'm gonna get my nosh on
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - LegoTugboat: Saw the last page of the Nick thread while drinking coffee.
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - Marvin: man
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - LegoTugboat: And, wel, my coffee's not as appealing now.
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - Marvin: the adf thread has got me a hankering for baja blast
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - Marvin: i ordered a 12 pack of it specifically because of that thread
May 30, 2015 at 10:37 PM - Null: @ Marvin, wut. why
May 30, 2015 at 10:38 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:38 PM - Marvin: @ Null, because, they made it sound so delicious
May 30, 2015 at 10:38 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:38 PM - Marvin: baja blast: the Taste of Cis-Oppression
May 30, 2015 at 10:39 PM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:39 PM - Null: 



May 30, 2015 at 10:39 PM - LegoTugboat: Metal Gear Pone
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, what is this and why are you wanting me to watch a 14 minute video aboutanime
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - LegoTugboat: http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/268/b/0/trixie_s_weird_fetish_by_lostbluegirl-d6nw36i.jpg And a fucking goddamn weird one relating to, um, hair fetish.
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - Damocles_Sword: Nick Bate's cookie recipie....ewwwwwwwww
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, pls just do he makes fun of anime a lot in it too.
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - Pandas Galore: It's hilarious.
May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Null, 



Spoiler



she has a crush on u


May 30, 2015 at 10:40 PM - KatsuKitty: i wasn't aware you could get Baja Blast outside of taco bell
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Bitch no.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ LegoTugboat, I'm not sure whether this is lewd or not.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Pandas Galore: I sent it to Gaol first.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Pandas Galore: If we're going by your logic here I have a crush on Gaol.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - LegoTugboat: @ UnwiseKhan, neither was I, tbh.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Marvin: @ KatsuKitty, i didn't think you could, that's why i had to order it special. my roommate tells me you can buy it at rofo, but i think he's bullshitting me
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ UnwiseKhan, 'tis lewd
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Marvin: i'm too lazy to put on pants and walk down there to check thoug
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - UnwiseKhan: So Pandas has a crush on Gaol. Informative.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Marvin: h
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - LegoTugboat: It's not every day you see a picture of a female saying she'll come from hairs.
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Null: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, she fucking hates me m8
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: okay this time my game is freezing a lot more than usual 
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - _Pandas Galore  kills Nol_
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Ronald Gaygun: and pandas says she's a prude... 
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - Damocles_Sword: A gas station here sells Baja blasts
May 30, 2015 at 10:41 PM - LegoTugboat: http://img08.deviantart.net/f9b0/i/2015/142/1/2/tee_needs_to_shut_it_off_by_immortaltom-d8ucx55.jpg Anyway, finally, asstits.
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - Null: SHE FUCKING HATESSS ME, NA NA NA NA
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ LegoTugboat, I wasn't expecting that to be quite so... literal.
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - Marvin: heh, also, interesting fact: comic conventions are a lot less dirty than anime conventions or gaming conventions
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - Marvin: the more u kno
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmfcu2EHtVg
May 30, 2015 at 10:42 PM - LegoTugboat: @ UnwiseKhan, well, it's deviantart, you'd probably get millions of results from looking up asstits
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, a con I was a vendor at got canceled early because of a little boy gettin raped at the brony cafe
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Pandas Galore: "Have you ever white knighted so hard you just... straight up... killed a man jesus christ why."
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, what the fuck
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - LegoTugboat: And if you're in America, the NSA'll ring you up and go "What the hell you looking at, boy?!"
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, you're fucking with me
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - LegoTugboat: @ Damocles_Sword, what?
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, nope
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Null: "just like how you'd suffer through the footjob of a doujin to get to the ANAL"
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Null: i know that feel
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Marvin: @ LegoTugboat, eh, it's too expensive to do that
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Marvin: @ Null, haha
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Ziltoid: Guys... did you know Mitt Romney is an alpha male according to Holden?
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, pfft, link?
May 30, 2015 at 10:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: ew footjobs
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - DNJACK: why do no one has a signature
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: ew feet
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - DNJACK: took me a month to realize
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - Marvin: @ Ziltoid, holden barely knows how to speak
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - UnwiseKhan: Because signatures are gay.
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: mrijan cannot into english
May 30, 2015 at 10:44 PM - Ziltoid: @ Marvin, The guy can write in English, but he can't figure out how social interactions work.
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - DNJACK: @ UnwiseKhan, so no check? no employment?
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Ronald Gaygun: my sig on kengle's forum was a 300 megapixel image lmfao
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I led Marijan on a red herring simply because the phrase "red herring" didn't translate into Croatian.
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Marvin: @ Ziltoid, he writes a lot of words, but without much meaning to them
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ DNJACK, Oh, that kind of signature.
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - DNJACK: it's all the same kind
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Ronald Gaygun: hihihihihihihihihihihihihi - holden
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Null: there is no informational value to this epiode
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Null: i have no idea what to watch as a result of this video
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, It's all at the end.
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Coffee Overdose: sup yo
May 30, 2015 at 10:45 PM - Pandas Galore: Just give it time.
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Marvin: so, i watched ranma 1/2 today
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Coffee Overdose: so whats happening with furfag the dog-corpse fucker here?
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Pandas Galore: It's the reason it's so long, the last 5 minutes are giant text descriptions of his full real opinions on each show featured.
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Marvin: it seems excessively dumb
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Marvin, 30 years ago. It was fine art.
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Marvin: @ Coffee Overdose, heh, yeah, that's what i'm thinking
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Coffee Overdose: It has a fine start, but gets more and mroe stupid as it goes on
May 30, 2015 at 10:46 PM - Ziltoid: Alpha Male: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Coffee Overdose: Like it starts really strong, but for fucksake.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - LordDarkrai: I refuse to look at that wolfie thread.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ziltoid, I will always love that meme
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ LordDarkrai, Don't look at it. It's horrible.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - DNJACK: @ Ziltoid, dont you make fun of romney
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Ziltoid: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, Me too
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, best anime www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8ArIS0Urnc
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Marvin: @ Coffee Overdose, well, i'm wondering how far you can take the "Lol, i'm a girl now! lol, now i'm a boy, isn't that funny??" shtick before it becomes a chore
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Marvin: the answer: not very
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - LordDarkrai: The first page drove me away.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, attachmentc-senpai~ <3
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Kill yourself.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Null: Show By Rock doesn't have lesbian sex???
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, Nope.
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Null: good thing there's porn
May 30, 2015 at 10:47 PM - Null: have you watched this?
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Pandas Galore: An episode.
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Null: "coffer undertones" lmfao
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, It's porn chat, aren't you thrilled?
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Marvin: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, oh dude, who is this guy?
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Null: tommy wiseau cameo made this 
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, omg undiesboy


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Marvin: i remember these drawings
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Marvin, not that far, and she doesn't even use the whole situation to its potential and all that. She could've gone places but... ok spoilers? Nothing is ever fucking solved.
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: The series just... ends
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Marvin, Motherfucking Deeker
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: Like
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Fialovy: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, I'd have the same reaction as this girl truthfully
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Marvin, undiesboy.deviantart.com
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: randomly.
May 30, 2015 at 10:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/deeker.5994/page-29
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Ziltoid: My favorite kind of porn is people having consensual sex in the missionary position for the purpose of procreation.
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Ronald Gaygun, No. No Deeker.
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Marvin: @ Ronald Gaygun, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ziltoid, you sick fuck
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Fialovy: @ Ziltoid, and praying before sex?
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, :^)
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Marvin: "THE DEAN'S IN HER OFFICE, ALL'S RIGHT WITH THE WORLD"
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ziltoid, My favorite kind is the one where there's two girls and they do the thing with the thing
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Ziltoid: @ Fialovy, Prayer? You mean foreplay?
May 30, 2015 at 10:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, mmmm
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: actually like 99 percent of lesbian porn does nothing for me
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Fialovy: I actually was browsing a Christian bookstore and found a book that suggested that you should always pray before sex and they were being serious
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, my ex did that. It was funny
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, You pray because you hope to conceive
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, really?
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Coffee Overdose: Yes.
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, Because 99 percent is made for straight guys by straight guys with straight girls
May 30, 2015 at 10:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, yeah lmao
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/your_underwear_looks_like_diapers_by_undiesboy-d8rvvh2-gif.25472/
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Coffee Overdose: I didn't know how to react.
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, 100% of it does nothing for me
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Ronald Gaygun: thats like getting a drunk to put together an ikea chair
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Coffee Overdose: She kept praying throughout sex too
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, that's kinda horrifying
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, You can always tell when they're faking it, too. It's so obvious.
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Dem hands and faces,
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Marvin: @ Ronald Gaygun, uhh, how do you put together ikea chairs?
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Marvin: sober?
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Fialovy: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, she has elf ears
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, that girl looks like michael berryman
May 30, 2015 at 10:51 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Ziltoid, feces too
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, spooked?
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, were you guys having a threesome with Jesus?
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, with the way she kept saying his name you'd think so
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, yes
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - Null: i'd fuck this Punchline girl
May 30, 2015 at 10:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, Wwait till you get to Ore Monogatari.
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Pandas Galore: That's my favorite moment in this whole video.
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Null: "have you ever white knighted so hard that you straight up killed a man" lmfao
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Pandas Galore: YES
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Fialovy: probably, I mean, I've read a Christian teen dating book that was like "don't forget the third person in the relationship!"
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, the main character?
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, http://imgur.com/jXmEYvl
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Orange hair.
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZE5peUfWQ
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, oh
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, i'm there but it's  not funny
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Did you read what Mr. John Langley said about you on ADF's facebook post?
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Can I see the video?
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, he is saying not to masturbate to the aliens too!
May 30, 2015 at 10:53 PM - Marvin: dude, how does john langley pay his rent?
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, But you just quoted it.
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ UnwiseKhan, thanks dude
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - KatsuKitty: i've prayed during sex before, if "oh god oh god" counts as a prayer
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, Aliens? What are you, a heathen?
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, The white knight part.
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, yes
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Damocles_Sword: damn, couldn't find anything on that con in the news
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Ziltoid: "The reason this mild shit is the thing he doesn't support is probably because it's one of the only things that can happen randomly to anyone w/ a card...IOW: he's sensitive to credit card theft because it's one of the rare bad things that happens to white dudes just as much as anyone else." - John Langley On Null's Terrorism allowment.
May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:54 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, This is why we can't have nice things
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, I still seem to recall you shouting it like a princess
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Null: @ Ziltoid, no, link me
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, oh that was funny then, the weird space thing wans't
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Marvin: seriously, how does john langley pay his rent
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Null: i like this song at the end though holy fuck
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Fialovy: but seriously, there was this guy I remember on a Christian radio station telling about his vision of Hell and it was the kinkiest shit ever with what the demons were doing with him
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Marvin: how does he survive, what does he provide to his community?
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - Ziltoid: @ Null, https://www.facebook.com/Amaterasu.Uber.Alles?fref=ts#
May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 10:55 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, Hell is one eternal gay sex BDSM orgy and I'm down with that.
May 30, 2015 at 10:56 PM - Ziltoid: It's in the post w/ your pic. Still at the top of the timeline.
May 30, 2015 at 10:56 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, my version of hell is dabes
May 30, 2015 at 10:56 PM - Damocles_Sword: all I could find was a piece written on a gossip site
May 30, 2015 at 10:56 PM - Fialovy: so then I asked myself "What if you are too kinky to be tortured? Wouldn't Hell not serve that purpose as punishment?"
May 30, 2015 at 10:56 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, yes, he was telling about how they were sodomizing him
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - Ronald Gaygun: hell honestly sounds pretty fun
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - Fialovy: and this was like around midnight when I was bored, couldn't sleep and I was listening to some random Christian radio station
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - Marvin: huh, can you stream from livestream for free anymore?
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, How is that a punishment? That's where his g-spot is.
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, Who are you, Dormie?
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - Null: @ Ziltoid, that link is broken
May 30, 2015 at 10:57 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, cause he's STRAIGHT
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Null: also is this fucking site falling apart or something? are we being ddos'd?
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Null: I can't tell if it's me or the forum
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Damocles_Sword: i'm kind of pissed now, because I just learned that the ABQ Comic Con people were giving out discounts to the con vendors that got screwed over by the other con
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, Trust me, I know gay when I see it.
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Fialovy: ...as a tape measure...
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Fuck it. I'm too inebriated to do anything about it.
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, What if hell is living in CWC Ville?
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Null, prolly both
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, h-how gay am i?
May 30, 2015 at 10:58 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: nigga
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Damocles_Sword: i'd have sold out day 1 at ABQ ComiCon
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Doctor Professor Timon, I have china so I think I'll be able to stay on Dear Leader's good side.
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, I know it was probably some sexual fantasy or something.
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, Soooo gay
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Null: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, wait you're a chick?
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Fialovy: that's what it sounded like
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, But the question is - are you boyfriend free?
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Null: >new jamias thread about dog decapitation
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Pandas Galore: "Have you ever wanted to find your belt buckle height crush that you could split in half with yoru massive gorilla cock?"
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Null, You keep forgetting that 
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Fialovy: Hell was just some huge orgy
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - Pandas Galore: FUcking.
May 30, 2015 at 10:59 PM - DNJACK: No one ever believes me when I say I'm hetero.
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: Remember what happened to Megan and Mary Lee Walsh.
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, I think there's a gay comic about this
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Pandas Galore, real talk, that show is actually not utter shit.
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Doctor Professor Timon, I am very boyfriend free. You know, cause of the gay.
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, I wouldn't doubt it
May 30, 2015 at 11:00 PM - Pandas Galore: @ UnwiseKhan, it looks good.
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, Okay! Very lucky.  Now, here's the question.  Can you deal with Chris's extended clitorous?
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, Actually, no, I KNOW there is. I came across it once. It begins with Satan fucking a dude with a cock so huge it was half the size of a human being.
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Pandas Galore, Better than whatever it is with Breastia is. It's kind of typical romcom, except instead of the usual bishie protagonist it's sumo guy.
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Doctor Professor Timon, ... you're right, that would be true Hell.
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - Fialovy: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, damn... sounds... painful
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - UnwiseKhan: And less angst than usual.
May 30, 2015 at 11:01 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, It's basically every Tom of Finland drawing ever
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Pandas Galore: Sumo guys always look like they're real nice.
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Null: FUCK I KNOW WHAT IT IS
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, What if he wants you to play with his breasts?
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Null: THE SONG ON THE FRONT PAGE
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - UnwiseKhan: Also, priestesses of the actual Hestia were supposed to be virgins and got put to death if they weren't. Perfect goddess to give huge tits.
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Null: People keep downloading a 5MiB file
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - Null: it's hogging up bandwidth
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Doctor Professor Timon, I'm not touching his body without a hazmat suit
May 30, 2015 at 11:03 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, but how will we ever be able to tell chris why he's stuck as a virgin with rage
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, 2gay2furious
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Doctor Professor Timon: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How can you resist such a body?
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Coffee Overdose: so guys
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, so....
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Coffee Overdose: anyone hear of that new reality tv show? The hunger games?
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Doctor Professor Timon, ... Will Ferrel?
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, 
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Coffee Overdose: Makes poor people beg for food and money... ON TV
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - DNJACK: @ Coffee Overdose, it's copied from BAttle ORyale
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ronald Gaygun, That's the spinoff movie starring Michelle Rodriguez
May 30, 2015 at 11:04 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Doctor Professor Timon, dodgeball was a direct sequel to heavyweights
May 30, 2015 at 11:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: So, who made the Joker the president of CNN?
May 30, 2015 at 11:05 PM - Fialovy: @ DNJACK, which is in turn copied from The Running Man
May 30, 2015 at 11:05 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Fialovy, Which is copied from The Most Dangerous Prey
May 30, 2015 at 11:05 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: copies of copies of copies of copies of poop
May 30, 2015 at 11:05 PM - Ziltoid: Just rebooted to my Linux partition.
May 30, 2015 at 11:06 PM - Damocles_Sword: i want to buy a t-34 tank
May 30, 2015 at 11:06 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: Why do I find Stranded Deep so goddamn fun?
May 30, 2015 at 11:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: isn't stranded deep that island survival game?
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - Marvin: so, a backup utility program isn't very useful
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - Coffee Overdose: where you can find like.. .sunken ships and their stuff in them?
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - Marvin: when it restarts when your computer crashes
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Coffee Overdose, Yeah
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - Coffee Overdose: ah yeah that game is cool
May 30, 2015 at 11:07 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Coffee Overdose, I keep going back and forth between islands looking for loot and rocks.
May 30, 2015 at 11:08 PM - Nirxsachit: 



 this popped in my recommended
May 30, 2015 at 11:08 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: Like I've got my home base island with my shelter, and then branch out looking for flares and medicine and shit.
May 30, 2015 at 11:08 PM - Azazel: Wow looking at the specs I think even my toaster could run it
May 30, 2015 at 11:09 PM - Tranhuviya: I'd like to preface dis by saying that I like the idea of fucking Grots.
May 30, 2015 at 11:09 PM - DNJACK: my toster is only an electromagnet
May 30, 2015 at 11:09 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:09 PM - DNJACK: and wire
May 30, 2015 at 11:10 PM - Ziltoid: Stranded deep looks alright, but kind of boring.
May 30, 2015 at 11:10 PM - Ziltoid: It's not really a game so much as a sandbox.
May 30, 2015 at 11:10 PM - Azazel: Subnautica is looking good too
May 30, 2015 at 11:11 PM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Ziltoid, Yeah, I like it for what it is. Which is weird because usually I'm not into this sort of game.
May 30, 2015 at 11:11 PM - Azazel: Needs a lot more work though
May 30, 2015 at 11:11 PM - Damocles_Sword: http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/products/tanks-2/t-34-35#currency=USD t-34
May 30, 2015 at 11:12 PM - _Pandas Galore  weebs externally_
May 30, 2015 at 11:12 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, that video was great
May 30, 2015 at 11:12 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, IKR
May 30, 2015 at 11:12 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I hope he does one for Summer season
May 30, 2015 at 11:12 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, He said he's not doing them again on the video.
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: nerds
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I really liked the Punchline, Highschool DxD, and Ore Monogatari scenes the most
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - Pandas Galore: He's expressed his dislike for it several times over the past year.
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, I was hoping he was just kidding 
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: talking about anime
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: bunch of NERRRRRDS
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, says the guy with the anime avatar :^)
May 30, 2015 at 11:13 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Nope his facebook has been him complaining about that series all the time.
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 



Spoiler










May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: What are you nerds doing now?
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, this is a cake
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, and goku still lost that fight
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, Awww 
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, is GT worth watching?
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Tranhuviya: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, is that SSJ4 Goku beating up a 'dillo
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Marvin: i'm going to be streaming myself eating wings
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Marvin: also, i might need a drinky poo soon
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, talking about anime
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, it is...once
May 30, 2015 at 11:14 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: GT is crap
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, still looks like a Rui to me
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ DeagleBoipussy420, That's my cue to leave then.
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - Tranhuviya: @ A Grand Number of Pounds,_ *NO.*_
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, it was good seeing you again at least
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, his hair is annoying to draw btw
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - _Pandas Galore  aniims on chat just a little._
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, I like what that complaint implies
May 30, 2015 at 11:15 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, ur butt implies
May 30, 2015 at 11:16 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: GT is worth watching in the sense that Dragon Ball is best watched only once in your life.
May 30, 2015 at 11:16 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 30, 2015 at 11:16 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Because any other time you try and watch it it's just a huge embarassment that you have seen it before in its entirety.
May 30, 2015 at 11:16 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: gt honestly could have been better than Z ._.
May 30, 2015 at 11:16 PM - UnwiseKhan: Wouldn't you be better off just not watching it then?
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - Damocles_Sword: the first episode is worth it just for old pilaf, shou, and mai
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - _Pandas Galore  has never seen a dragonball_
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, no class
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - Fialovy: @ Pandas Galore, because dragons don't exist
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - Fialovy: hence no dragon testes
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - Fialovy: sorry bad dragon folks
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - UnwiseKhan: Would dragons even have balls? They lay eggs normally.
May 30, 2015 at 11:17 PM - Damocles_Sword: the original dragon ball made so many testicle jokes
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, I'm still listening to this song
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Null: this song is the best thing I've heard in weeks
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Null: I'm so uplifted by it
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Fialovy: I like the Candian opening
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - _Cuddlebug  prefers the original Dragonball to DBZ_
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Fialovy: *Canadian
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, wut
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - _Cuddlebug  doesn't like DBZ_
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Marella: @ Cuddlebug, Me neither.
May 30, 2015 at 11:18 PM - Fialovy: The Drag'em Drag'em Ballzzzzz Drag'em Ballzeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
May 30, 2015 at 11:19 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 



Spoiler










May 30, 2015 at 11:19 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, but hae you seena  dragondick?
May 30, 2015 at 11:19 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:19 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Please don't.
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - Pandas Galore: Btw I really like hamatora. The dialogue is really cringey and cheesey bu it's a good show.
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: goddamn steppe hordes don't know when to stop expanding their fucking territories jesus fucking christ you stupid genghis-ass tengri motherfuckers
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: HIHIHI BLUEYESWHITDRAGN
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, dw brah 
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, I think I'm more partial to female vocalists
May 30, 2015 at 11:20 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Genghis was a bamf though.
May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GyO6hxcEZc dabes female vocalist
May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ UnwiseKhan, Totally, but the khan I'm talking about isn't our great Mongolian hero
May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: dotn worry that's actually music 
May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - Tranhuviya: Sailor and the 7 Balls.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - Fialovy: Is there anyone that pronounces the Z in  Dragon Ball Z as "Zed"?
May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, Okay well I have 2 for you here's one 



May 30, 2015 at 11:21 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Goku is pretty strong but can he beat Madara Uchiha?
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: And I'm not talking about Edo Tensei Madara
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Fucking khazarian piece of shit making me move my troops all the way back to the Eastern wastes just so they can force me to get a 100% warscore so I can reclaim Azov...
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - Tranhuviya: I wonder...
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, can he beat dragon boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Goku is literally a God. He can do as he pleases.
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: dbz a shit
May 30, 2015 at 11:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, he's not even the strongest character in his own series anymore :^)
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, except beat buu
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, I didn't remember enough of the copy pasta to respond to thT
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Is that fucking Hiei from YuYu Hakusho
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DeagleBoipussy420, but the only 2 stronger are good guys :^)
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - Nirxsachit: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yes
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - _Tranhuviya  feels the A-Log meter go off._
May 30, 2015 at 11:23 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I hated that shit, I only watched it because it was when Toonami was on in the afternoons and Rurouni Kenshin came on after it
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - Nirxsachit: I watched YuYu Hakusho back in 2003-2004, played the games, etc.
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - Tranhuviya: "At this point the only way ADF would have any chance of recovery is if we throw him into a reeducation camp with North Korean methods (hell maybe something more harsher than that) and American theology."
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - _Damocles_Sword  a-logs externally_
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I had the YuYu Hakusho GBA game
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, apparently the latest movie puts vegeta and goku on a trajectory to soon overleveling Berrus or whatever the fucking house cat is called
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - A Grand Number of Pounds: the powercreep is as strong as ever
May 30, 2015 at 11:24 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, beerus and Whis seem more neutral than anything
May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - Tranhuviya: What Hitler did in the Gulf War is Potatoes compared to what ADF has done!1111!
May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Tranhuviya, That thread's been a-loggy for a while. When people are printing out pictures of ADF and taking them to the firing range...
May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Speaking of power creeps...
May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DeagleBoipussy420, neutral enough for Whis to train Goku and Vegeta.
May 30, 2015 at 11:25 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Ressurection 'F' spoiler oops :^)
May 30, 2015 at 11:26 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:26 PM - Pandas Galore: Meet one of my husbandos.
May 30, 2015 at 11:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, 
May 30, 2015 at 11:26 PM - Pandas Galore: Kradness is great.
May 30, 2015 at 11:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, I don't know what's going on but I'm enjoying it
May 30, 2015 at 11:27 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



Spoiler










May 30, 2015 at 11:27 PM - Ronald Gaygun: woah siouxie and the banshees is legit putting me to sleep lmfao
May 30, 2015 at 11:28 PM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ Damocles_Sword, but how can mr popo become a super saiyan if he's not a saiyan?
May 30, 2015 at 11:28 PM - Marvin: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/seemygiantboner streaming myself eating hot wings
May 30, 2015 at 11:28 PM - Tranhuviya: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, pecking.order.
May 30, 2015 at 11:28 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, pure delusion
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Marvin: for everyone who wants to beat off to me eating hot wings
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, lewd
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Marvin, Why?
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Nirxsachit: BIG BOOTY BUMPIN has got to be some kind of lazy troll
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Marvin: @ UnwiseKhan, because i've got hotwings son
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, rub the dip on your chest
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Marvin: hella hotwings, even
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Marvin: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, i can't lick my chest
May 30, 2015 at 11:29 PM - Tranhuviya: @ Marvin, classy url.
May 30, 2015 at 11:30 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, no, use the wings to pick up the dip on your chest
May 30, 2015 at 11:30 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:30 PM - Damocles_Sword: i've never seen a man eat so many chicken wings
May 30, 2015 at 11:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mfw ridiculous powercreeps
May 30, 2015 at 11:31 PM - UnwiseKhan: 



May 30, 2015 at 11:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, that's a really pretty background
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - Marvin: i should've asked for more celery
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - Marvin: to mop up the excess sauce
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: dont be gay just drizzle the sauce on your body
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, you eat the celery?
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: The song is nice and soothing
May 30, 2015 at 11:33 PM - _Tranhuviya  looks at his latest alerts._
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, actually, most people wonder about people eating the celery, but it serves a vital wing-eating purpose
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - _Tranhuviya  sees that the A-Log liked his post calling out A-Logging._
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: For the first time I have seen something on this site that made my stomach lurch, and all I can tell you is that I'm not going anywhere near the Wolfie Blackheart thread.
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, you use it to eat all the excess sauce
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: That is way too fucked up
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - _Tranhuviya  peppes internally._
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, that's what the breadsticks are for
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, i'm ordering wings, dumbass
May 30, 2015 at 11:34 PM - Marvin: wings come with: chicken wings, sauce and celery sticks
May 30, 2015 at 11:35 PM - Pandas Galore: I CANNOT FIND TH IS ARTIST ANYWHERE.
May 30, 2015 at 11:35 PM - Pandas Galore: WHY,
May 30, 2015 at 11:35 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, the wing place here has breadsticks
May 30, 2015 at 11:35 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, cuz ur poopie
May 30, 2015 at 11:36 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, weird
May 30, 2015 at 11:36 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ Marvin, not really
May 30, 2015 at 11:37 PM - Ziltoid: @ Marvin, I like celery.
May 30, 2015 at 11:37 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: celery is lub
May 30, 2015 at 11:37 PM - Marvin: @ Ziltoid, it's a solid tool to direct ranch or blue cheese into your mouth
May 30, 2015 at 11:37 PM - Marvin: @ Damocles_Sword, it's unusual so far as chicken wings goes, yes
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Randall Fragg: What the fuck is "Motherless.com"? DNJACK just posted a link to it in a thread he created and I'm scared to click on it.
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Tranhuviya: ...
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Randall Fragg, delete the post
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Randall Fragg, Former FBI honeypot
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Coffee Overdose: Motherless has a shit load of bad stuff
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Randall Fragg: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, so, CP?
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Tranhuviya: It's on the tip of my tongue...
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Coffee Overdose: a lot of beastiality, CP, etc
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Ziltoid: Oh damn... I'm feeling the buzz from my 11% cider.
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - Tranhuviya: ...
May 30, 2015 at 11:38 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Randall Fragg, Bestiality, CP, a lot of taboo porn and shit, yeah
May 30, 2015 at 11:39 PM - Tranhuviya: Yeah, fucking delete that shit.
May 30, 2015 at 11:39 PM - Coffee Overdose: yeah. I stumbled upon it once and didn't think it was anything bad. Scarred me for life ;-;
May 30, 2015 at 11:39 PM - Pandas Galore: I shouldn't have clicked that thread oh god ew I'm gonna puke.
May 30, 2015 at 11:39 PM - Pandas Galore: The tumblr meth and heroin thread.
May 30, 2015 at 11:39 PM - Tranhuviya: ...
May 30, 2015 at 11:40 PM - DNJACK: im a mod, its ok
May 30, 2015 at 11:40 PM - Tranhuviya: ...
May 30, 2015 at 11:40 PM - Tranhuviya: I've seen faggotry, son. But you- you are something special.
May 30, 2015 at 11:40 PM - Randall Fragg: @ DNJACK, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:41 PM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ DNJACK, why did your color get demoted?
May 30, 2015 at 11:41 PM - six.four.systems: @ Coffee Overdose, Sounds like a site for Nick Bate
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - DNJACK: i got no reason
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ six.four.systems, pretty much
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Damocles_Sword: son, i am tweek
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Tranhuviya: @ DNJACK, at least you're honest.
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Randall Fragg: @ DNJACK, It's because you're 



May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: What are we talking about now?
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Coffee Overdose: DNJack posting CP
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Randall Fragg: @ DeagleBoipussy420, DNJACK is a pedo
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - _TheycallmeJudgmentBoy  injects coffee overdose with espresso_
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: , I missed a lot
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Coffee Overdose: *turns into super coffee*
May 30, 2015 at 11:42 PM - Damocles_Sword: cheez pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:43 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 



May 30, 2015 at 11:43 PM - Killbot 2000: you guys rock
May 30, 2015 at 11:43 PM - Pandas Galore: I really love this song 
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, I like this song so far
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Dorks Galore,
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - Ziltoid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - Damocles_Sword: oooooh dog decapitating
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - Ziltoid: AUGH YEh
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeDorkBoy,
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - FramerGirl420: @ Ziltoid, mmmmmm
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - FramerGirl420: I just had pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DorkBoipussy420,
May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - Ziltoid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:44 PM - _Pandas Galore  hasn't had pizza in forever._
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Tranhuviya: @ Big Booty= Autism.
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Damocles_Sword: @ FramerGirl420, lewd
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Fialovy: I want pizza!
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, 
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, but dont you eat calzonies?
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - FramerGirl420: @ Damocles_Sword, 
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Haven't had one since march
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I could go for a pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Damocles_Sword: cal calzone zone calzones
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Maybe I'll make a kebab pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Fialovy: I really need to use my certificate for four free tacos
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, arent you at homebase now? Go get a pizza pie
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - EleSigma: dang, Joe Biden's son died. 
May 30, 2015 at 11:45 PM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, But I don't want a pizza.
May 30, 2015 at 11:46 PM - Pandas Galore: @ EleSigma, D:
May 30, 2015 at 11:46 PM - _TheycallmeJudgmentBoy  shoos Pandas out to get pizza_
May 30, 2015 at 11:46 PM - Ziltoid: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ziltoid, yes, something like that
May 30, 2015 at 11:46 PM - Ziltoid: Kebab pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:47 PM - Damocles_Sword: i kinda want to make an insta mash pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:47 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Ziltoid, Is that a gyro pizza?
May 30, 2015 at 11:47 PM - Ziltoid: How does one remove a kebab pizza?
May 30, 2015 at 11:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ziltoid, very carefully
May 30, 2015 at 11:47 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Ziltoid, Stick your fingers down your throat.
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - EleSigma: Joe Biden's family life is tragic, this makes the 4th kid Joe Biden has lost, 3 of them and his first wife died in a car crash shortly after Joe Biden won his first senate campaign
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I want a gyro
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I have not had a gyro in a long-ass time
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I made some a while back
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - Damocles_Sword: fact: Dirty Harry admitted to using the underpowerd .44 special rounds in his handgun in one of the movies
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: was gewd
May 30, 2015 at 11:48 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, it looks good 
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - Ziltoid: I want some deep fried haggis
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I just want haggis because I've never had haggis.
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And how the fuck can I be proud of my Scottish heritage if I've never eaten haggis
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, i've had haggis before
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: it was gewd
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Damn FDA regulations are keeping the Scotsmen down 
May 30, 2015 at 11:49 PM - Killbot 2000: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Me too
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, There is a Fish and Chips stand in my city run by a scotsman that sells "americanized" haggis.
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Killbot 2000,  go away
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, how can haggis be real is scotsman aren't real?
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: (jk)
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - UnwiseKhan: I've intentionally avoided honoring my Norwegian heritage by eating lutefisk. Just isn't worth it.
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: if*
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - Ziltoid: No sheeps lungs, but It's still REALLY good.
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ziltoid, Let me guess:  replaces the sheep's lung with beef suet?
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I dunno, lutefisk isn't that bad to my tastes.
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I don't know. All I know is that it tastes good.
May 30, 2015 at 11:50 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Certainly wouldn't eat it in my own home.
May 30, 2015 at 11:51 PM - Killbot 2000: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Rude
May 30, 2015 at 11:51 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, It's like fish jello. With lye.
May 30, 2015 at 11:51 PM - Killbot 2000: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Jk
May 30, 2015 at 11:51 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I had a fucking amazing idea
May 30, 2015 at 11:51 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, This is the stand: http://www.thefryingscotsmanpdx.com/The_Frying_Scotsman/Welcome.html
May 30, 2015 at 11:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ziltoid, $9 for Americanised haggis; must be some damn fine haggis.
May 30, 2015 at 11:52 PM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, what is it?
May 30, 2015 at 11:53 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, The chips are also fantastic.
May 30, 2015 at 11:53 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: tubed meat, can't be beat
May 30, 2015 at 11:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, okay, okay are you read for this?
May 30, 2015 at 11:53 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: (i think marvin's having trouble with his wings)
May 30, 2015 at 11:53 PM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Yeah
May 30, 2015 at 11:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: What if I made Serbian pita but cooked in pizza ingredients as well?
May 30, 2015 at 11:54 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Pizza pita
May 30, 2015 at 11:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Srbski pita pizza
May 30, 2015 at 11:54 PM - Payday: that actually sounds like a great idea
May 30, 2015 at 11:54 PM - EleSigma: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, It's a ghost scotsman
May 30, 2015 at 11:55 PM - Tranhuviya: Marvin ain't right.
May 30, 2015 at 11:55 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I should probably state that Slav pita is different from the pita most other people are familiar with
May 30, 2015 at 11:56 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Null,  
May 30, 2015 at 11:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, It's a pita in Serbia a type of pie?
May 30, 2015 at 11:56 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: But damn I want to try and make this
May 30, 2015 at 11:56 PM - Ziltoid: I might stop by the fish and chips cart this next week.
May 30, 2015 at 11:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, close
May 30, 2015 at 11:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Like, I can't call it a pie despite that being the translation
May 30, 2015 at 11:58 PM - Fialovy: But seriously, I have a certificate for four free tacos and I have no idea what to do with them
May 30, 2015 at 11:58 PM - Fialovy: except get four free tacos...
May 30, 2015 at 11:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Fialovy, share them with friends?
May 30, 2015 at 11:59 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Is crab meat ravioli a thing?
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Yup, looks like it is
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, YES I HAVE HAD CRAB RAVIOLI AND CRAB SHRIMP RAVIOLI
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I'm pretty sure you could put just about anything in a ravioli.
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - Pandas Galore: Crb Ravioli is great, the crab shrimp one I had wasn't spectacular though.
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Is it as good as I imagine?
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, ima make a ravioli ravioli
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean it's a product of Italy, Italians like their fish as much as they like their pasta.
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 AM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, slav pita looks pretty good tbh
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, it is.
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I remember there was one episode of Epic Meal Time where they made a huge fucking ravioli, I don't know what it was they made it out of though
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably a shit ton of fast food and bacon as usual
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - Payday: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, sauce filled raviolis? PEPERONI FILLED RAVIOLIS??
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - Fialovy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I was thinking about saving them for a cheap date or something
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: ravioli more like rolipoli
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Yeah, it was fast food.
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 AM - Pandas Galore: Imade prosciutto ravioli before.
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Fialovy, that sounds like a good plan
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 AM - Pandas Galore: That was great.
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 AM - Payday: god i could really go for a newport right about now
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, rolipoli ravioli
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, you and your italians
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Tomale ravioli!
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - Fialovy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, yeah, the taco place I have the certificate is actually a taco bar with really good margaritas. I never been there
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - DNJACK: who locked my thread
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: pierogis
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - DNJACK: it was great
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - Payday: TACO RAVIOLI??
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: PASTRIES WITH FILLINGS
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - Pandas Galore: Oh yeah blintzes are great.
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 AM - Pandas Galore: You should try them.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: latkes
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: Blintzes!
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: meat pies
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, I have a feeling the contents of that link are very nsfw
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, cakes from the pan?
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Tranhuviya: @ EPIC TWOLL, Porn sites are already virus-ridden. You expect a link to any of the real sick shit to survive long?
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, kinda reminds me of a crepe but thicker
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Tranhuviya, Actually, porn sites are the least likely to give you a virus.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Sort of? more like a crepe mixed with a cheese danish.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: And fried in a pan.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: It's realy god.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Pandas Galore: good*
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - Tranhuviya: @ AWB-81, you're right. Motherless.com.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 AM - DNJACK: it wasnt sick
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Religious websites will give you more viruses than the average porn site.
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: jeez my sis's would eat that
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - DNJACK: it could have been on any othersite
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - Tranhuviya: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I don't have a hand under the table for Jesus, do I now?
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Religion is the virus *tips*
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - Tranhuviya: ...
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - Tranhuviya: Fuck.
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 AM - Pandas Galore: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, There is nowhere near enough meat on there.
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,  
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - Tranhuviya: @ Donatien Argez, @ DNJACK, obvious.
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: "posted a new thread in (◡‿◡✿):"
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: That's amazing
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Nigga is that paté
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 AM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, I am sure it was a site about orphans
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, maybe
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: I wonder what sort of bullshit I could add to lasagna
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - DNJACK: it was a very decent classy video about a girl having a dream
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ DeagleBoipussy420, eggplant
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - Payday: NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR FAVORITE RAPE PORN
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Kebab lasagna
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ hurrhurrhurr, that sounds pretty good
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - Tranhuviya: @ DNJACK, sure.
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You know I could do with a kebab right now
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - hurrhurrhurr: seriously replace a layer of noodle with eggplant it's awesome
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Never had a kebab, would like one
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - EleSigma: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, tip so hard that you do a complete rotation like that bug in Oblivion
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - hurrhurrhurr: also cuts down on calories
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Friendly reminder: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:08 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, kebab meat is really good
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: I recommend it
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:08 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:09 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I dunno, I guess I've just been craving a lot of Balkan/Mediterranean food lately.
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: I don't blame you
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably the region of food I don't eat very often.
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: At most, a bag of tortilla chips and some hummus.
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 AM - Payday: I want a gyro for some reason
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, dolma is awesome
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Hummus sounds like it would make really good dip
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Can't believe I didn't think of it until you brought it up
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - Pandas Galore: YOU KNOW WHAT'S THE BEST DIP
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - Pandas Galore: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:10 AM - Azazel: Hummus is good for practically nothing else BUT dip
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - Azazel: I can't imagine eating it on it's own
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Azazel, I spread it on things sometimes 
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Hummus is good only as a dip or as a spread.
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - Azazel: @ DeagleBoipussy420, That's fine too
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Dip especially though, especially when there's some whole chickpeas in it.
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - AWB-81: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Hummus is a great condiment
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I love me some chickpeas.
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - Pandas Galore: Anyways, nini i'm out.
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - hurrhurrhurr: I can get some pretty good ass food in China but I haven't found a good middle eastern restaurant
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Pandas Galore, nini pipi
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - hurrhurrhurr: dude the place I went to last night had a $1,600 sushi roll
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - DNJACK: The guns weights almost too heavy for his tiny little hands all he learned has no more value and he's lost all his friends only soldiers now surround him kids who used to be his pals but the past is now forgotten he just went straight to hell
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - Tranhuviya: @ DNJACK, ...
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Oh fuck I forgot my favorite kind of meat
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - AWB-81: @ hurrhurrhurr, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ćevapi
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: THIS is what I want to put on pizza
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - AWB-81: @ hurrhurrhurr, What was in it?
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - Tranhuviya: @ DNJACK, ::
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 AM - hurrhurrhurr: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - Payday: y'know I kinda wish I wasnt born in america or at least to people who are really fucking american
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - DNJACK: i can post lyrics right
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - Tranhuviya: @ DNJACK, teach me your ways, oh sensei. Teach me the ways of shitposting.
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - hurrhurrhurr: 9999 yuan = +$1,600 USD
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - AWB-81: @ hurrhurrhurr, Gold flakes, lobster tail, and Caviar!!!!!!
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 AM - DNJACK: just hit enter before thinking about what youre doing
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Azazel: Lol I never understand why people like to eat gold flakes
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - DNJACK: only then can you go , oops that maybe wasnt a good idea
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ AWB-81, I'm guessing the special sauce is primarily unicorn blood to justify that price
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Payday: @ Azazel, brain damage
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Azazel: But I know the Chinese are weird and think weird shit gives you magic powers
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - AWB-81: @ hurrhurrhurr, Holy shit!
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Tranhuviya: Suddenly eveything's gone for all
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Payday: oh wait im thinking of lead
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Tranhuviya: Nulldor.
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 AM - Azazel: "Eat this tiger penis and gain Thunder Boners!"
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, you're going to think im stupid but im going to ask wat that is, i have a feeling of what it might be though
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Azazel, yeah like three penis wine is not something the league made up
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - Ziltoid: @ DeagleBoipussy420, That looks tasty
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - hurrhurrhurr: they eat deer dicks
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - DNJACK: @ Tranhuviya, on edf shoutbox there's a guy that go like that all day everyday
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, it's cevapi
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - DNJACK: "the pancreas"
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: That's what the meat is called anyway
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - Azazel: @ hurrhurrhurr, Yea I remember when they talked about that and I had to insist to my friends that was real
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, want
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - Azazel: They didn't believe me til I told them to google it
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Friendly reminder that NOT EVEN DOOM MUSIC makes animal cruelty funny
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - DNJACK: the avion flies
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, yea it's really good
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 AM - _Tranhuviya  twitches externally at the mention of *that* video._
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, Alright, I'll bite. What video are you referring to?
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 AM - Payday: i was supposed to start working on shit a few hours ago but got lost in chat and masturbation whoops
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 AM - EleSigma: @ UnwiseKhan, a long, long time ago a video was made of two sadistic idiots putting a cat in a box and lighting the box on fire. The video was set to Doom music. As you can imagine, there was backlash and someone in the comments said something to the effect of "Not even doom music could make this good".
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 AM - EleSigma: Eventually the two idiots were arrested
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: "Since you do not 'condone' burning kitten your sites have been 3'd until further notice. Still...nothing justifies 5'ing burning kittens. Not even Doom music."
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: old meme
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 AM - EleSigma: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, Yes, it was from YTMND
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 AM - EleSigma: I remember the original YTMND, never saw the comment though.
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ EleSigma, Jesus christ. Why would anyone do that?
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 AM - EleSigma: @ UnwiseKhan, Because sociopathy? Smut film? I don't know
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ UnwiseKhan, Web 1.0 kids didn't have tumblr to be edgy on
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - EleSigma: but 2005 wasn't web 1.0 
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - BDR529: I'm new to the forum, can someone please explain 'tugboat' for me?
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: i thought NEDM was older than that
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - UnwiseKhan: Still pre-tumblr
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - Dynastia: @ BDR529, welfare
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - BDR529: Thnx.
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - EleSigma: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/nedm
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, edgyness back on web 1.0 was done on mojoski and skatetalk
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - Ziltoid: I'm drunk but I still have half a growler to go through.,
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, poops in a blanket huehuehueheuhe
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - Ziltoid: Why did I get the 64 oz growler?
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: I do NAWT poop in a blanket 
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoipussy420, yes you do
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - Unbovvered: where's the a-log rating when we need it 
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoiPoop420,
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - BDR529: What about the semper fidelis thing, what is the correct situation to use that?
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev,  fudk u
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Unbovvered, we need it now more than ever
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ BDR529, when someone says something respectful to all are armed forces
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 AM - DNJACK: well i got dumb ratings again. Things are back to normal
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 AM - Payday: congrats
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 AM - BDR529: Ah, okay.
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, Fun while it lasted
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - hurrhurrhurr: DeagleDad has never given out a semper fi rating
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ BDR529, it's also occasionally used when someone does something valorous in our on-going war with the Tranny Menace
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - CatParty: @ DNJACK, Link?
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - hurrhurrhurr: what's up with that?
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - Alan Pardew: And holy fuck that featured thread. I recall knowing about him in MisterMetokur's Otherkin Vid
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 AM - DNJACK: @ CatParty, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-porn-are-you-currently-watching.9845/#post-744285
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ hurrhurrhurr, it's symbolic or some shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, lol
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - CatParty: @ DNJACK, But you knew that was gonna happen
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - DNJACK: well i was hoping
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ CatFarty,
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: What even is motherless?
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - CatParty: @ TheycallmeFartBoy,
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: I'm not clicking the link
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 AM - Azazel: A porn site
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, 3edgy porn
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, So, like, cutting or something?
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - CatParty: @ DNJACK, There was one site that was fun that tracked every users search on a certain porn site
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - Azazel: Has a lot of user uploaded stuff. 98% of it is garbage
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, Just deviant porn in general.
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, Pssst wanna get a lot of dumb ratings?
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ FartParty,
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - CatParty: You just watched all these horrid terms scroll by
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, sim-rape, incest, etc
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ UnwiseKhan, What do you classify as deviant these days?
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - Alan Pardew: Very simple. All you need to do is make a post on the Nick Bate thread defending him. Good luck
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, Ah
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: How about Normal Porn For Normal People?
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 AM - DNJACK: I'll get thread banned again but it might be worth irt
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ DNJACK, I didn't know mods could get thread banned
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Alan Pardew: 
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - CatParty: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, Not a real mod
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ IJustWantToSeeAttachments, scat, cutting, bestiality, basically anything weirder than BDSM stuff.
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ CatParty, That's the joke
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - DNJACK: let me check
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, "again"? You got banned on the Nick Bate thread once?
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - BDR529: One last noobie question, does "True & Honest Fan" mean they've donated to the server uptime or is it some award after a post?
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Hellblazer: God, that dog thread is shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - DNJACK: no
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ BDR529, They're the ones that gave money.
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - CatParty: @ Hellblazer, dogshit
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Alan Pardew: @ BDR529, former
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Unbovvered: It's dog shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - BDR529: k
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 AM - Unbovvered: awww CatParty got there first
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ UnwiseKhan, Ah, so I was right not to click the link
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Hellblazer, ur butt is full of shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - Alan Pardew: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rate my shitty Top 5 Steam wishlist, kiwis
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - CatParty: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Hellblazer, Well it IS in Ballpit
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, Peggle
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Unbovvered, I just noticed the cuck hat lol
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Alan Pardew, WHAT IS THIS FUCKING CODE
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - Alan Pardew: So what's going on in the dog thread?
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Alan Pardew, autism
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Alan Pardew, Dead dogs. Literally.
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - Unbovvered: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, Autism
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Alan Pardew, someone made an alt to troll it after people disagreed with them
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - BDR529: I can't believe it took me months of lurking to finally create an account. This community is pretty cool >.>
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Unbovvered, you okay? 
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - Unbovvered: @ Alan Pardew, It's a campaign to bring the A-log rating back
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - UnwiseKhan: @ Alan Pardew, Some otherkin beheaded a dog apparently.
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: People arguing over whether or not it's a sign of sociopathy.
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: The same posts made over and over again.
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - Unbovvered: @ DeagleBoipussy420, yeah, I'm good
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DeagleBoipussy420, ohoohohooh. NOW THIS IS SOMETHING I WOULD SEE
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - DNJACK: of course it's a sign, whats there to argue
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - CatParty: Ugh real arguments
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Unbovvered, that's good to hear
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - DNJACK: people made research on this
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - CatParty: Just say stupid stuff and laugh at the subhumans
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - Alan Pardew: If only that same person could defend Nick Bate
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - Coffee Overdose: ruff ruff
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - Coffee Overdose: i'm a total dog kin dawgs. Ruff ruff
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ DNJACK, It's Ballpit.
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Nick Bate dinsu nuffin
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - Unbovvered: @ Coffee Overdose, ayyyyy
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: dindu*
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - Alan Pardew: Argh. Too late
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 AM - CatParty: Guys
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - DNJACK: ill do it but i need to know a little about the guy first
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - CatParty: Let's go to nick bate thread and whiteknight
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, Okay
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Snu snu
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, He raped his sister by licking her butthole
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Unbovvered: @ Alan Pardew, actually someone's already done that https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/page-41#post-694519
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Alan Pardew: @ DNJACK, He also got arrested for pedophilia
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Alan Pardew: GOOD LUCK
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Alan Pardew, And put his clit inside her ass
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - Ziltoid: @ CatParty, I'm too drunk to wgigt knight
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 AM - CatParty: Oh ya he has a micro penis
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - Unbovvered: wait no it was just a conspiracy theory post but it still drove people into a frenzy
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DNJACK, don't defend what he did though, that's too easy
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Unbovvered, Meh not good enough
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - Alan Pardew: I want a white knight, not some theory
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - IJustWantToSeeAttachments: @ Unbovvered, As if the calling for the death penalty didn't already consitute as a frenzy
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - Marvin: sorry, i'm going to need to cut my wing show short
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: whiteknight him as a casualty of the US' failing mental healthcare system
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Marvin, Why hello there
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 AM - Alan Pardew: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, Actually, disregard that, this is what I wanted. Thanks
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 AM - Unbovvered: @ Alan Pardew, aww alright
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 AM - Alan Pardew: GRAB YOUR POPCORN
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 AM - Alan Pardew:            
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Marvin, wimp
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 AM - Unbovvered: @ DNJACK, good shot
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 AM - EleSigma: Why isn't Yawning Sneasel or whatever his name is banned yet?
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ EleSigma, Chandlercest is quality content on the online


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 12:36 AM - Unbovvered: @ EleSigma, because he's funny
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - Ziltoid: @ Marvin, YO! How much C++ do you know?
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - Alan Pardew: lol that Yawning Sneasel drama is hiolarious
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - DNJACK: I know all the C++. whats the matter
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - Alan Pardew: Now this is what I wanted
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - Ziltoid: How do i into dynamically allocated arrays?
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - EleSigma: @ Alan Pardew, Now I'm confused
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 AM - DNJACK: pointer = new shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - DNJACK: array: pointer = new[] shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - EleSigma: Is Sneasel just a shitposter or is he just dumb?
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Hellblazer: @ EleSigma, he's supposedly smart, but is a massive shitposter
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - CatParty: @ EleSigma, Everyone here is dumb
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Alan Pardew: @ EleSigma, Maybe both but a little on the right?
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Unbovvered: @ EleSigma, he's been around a while. he is a quality poster, don't abandon him
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ EleSigma, the latter.  He has a PHD though
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Don't you mean "pointer = new array[]"?
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - EleSigma: @ Hellblazer, @ DeagleBoipussy420, Interesting...
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - BDR529: I've got a bunch of tumblr crazies bookmarked from before I knew about this website, how do you know if an individual has enough to warrant their own thread?
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Unbovvered: he's some sort of brain science professor or whatever
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Ziltoid: sorry. I forgot the ";"
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - Unbovvered: Null confirmed
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 AM - BDR529: Take this person for instance http://batty.co.vu
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - Hellblazer: There is sneasel drama going on?
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - DNJACK: idk, whatever compile
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - CatParty: That "atheist gamer" I linked in the adf thread is super cringey
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - DNJACK: thats how i roll
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - Unbovvered: @ BDR529, -are they funny? -do they overreact to criticism? -do they shit all over the internet in ways that are easy to track them down? -do they chimp?
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Hellblazer, He white knighted Nick Bate in the thread (sort of) and drama shitstorm happened
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - DNJACK: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/dynamic/
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "I'm Ska, the trans queer baphomet borne from the hellmouth beneath the NYC subway tunnels"
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 AM - DNJACK: there just follow this
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - Unbovvered: @ BDR529, and also -do we have enough dirt on them to make an entire thread?
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Hellblazer, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/page-41#post-694513 START HERE
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Well, my attention has been gotten.
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - BDR529: kk, I'll take it into consideration.
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - EleSigma: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Wat?
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, >overthinking lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - Hellblazer: @ Alan Pardew, danke
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, If I remember correctly, do I have to delete the pointer after I'm done using it?
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 AM - BDR529: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, s/he's got lots of headmates
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 AM - BDR529: Its quality entertainment when someone is married to themselves
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 AM - DNJACK: well yes
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 AM - DNJACK: delete[]
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 AM - DNJACK: its in the link
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, I only need the array to write it to a .txt file in a function.
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 AM - CatParty: Nerds
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 AM - DNJACK: that sounds bad
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 AM - DNJACK: youre probably doing something wrong
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: With a description like "I'm Ska, the trans queer baphomet borne from the hellmouth beneath the NYC subway tunnels", I'm not too sure if this person is the real deal, though.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Ziltoid: Well, I'm writing a structure to a .txt file.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - DNJACK: you know about ostring right?
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Yes
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Payday: @ CatParty, yo do you know anything about DAWs?
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - BDR529: No, trust me. I've followed her for a while.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - EleSigma: I don't get how so many things are born beneath NYC. I mean we know what's below NYC, it isn't an ancient place like Paris or Rome.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Ziltoid: I know how to write to files and get stuff from files.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - BDR529: Its legit.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Alan Pardew: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bASED
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - DNJACK: and why do you need an array
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - BDR529: Had a kickstarter for her transition surgery, showed scars and photos of it all
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 AM - Ziltoid: @ Alan Pardew, Best profile ever
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Alan Pardew, supa twoll
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Alan Pardew, if he thought it was such a good thing why'd he need a second account?
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 AM - Payday: @ CatParty, like what a good one is
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Because my teacher wants us to use dynamically allocated arrays in our programming homework assignment,.
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - Unbovvered: ty based hellblazer
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - BDR529: http://batty.co.vu/about
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - Alan Pardew: okay I gotta brb
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Alan Pardew, bye Alan
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, Thank you, Hellblazer.
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 AM - DNJACK: well, ok. remember to allocate one more than the length of characters in the string, it needs  '\0' at the end
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Of course.
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ BDR529, the best thing you could do is make the OP of the thread in "Talk to Staff". No one but staff members will see it, and they can either help you make it not shit, or tell you it's shit and not post it.
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: you won't get much help in chat, look at OP's for other threads to get an idea of what you should or shouldn't include
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, How did you learn about c++ if you don't mind me asking?
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 AM - DNJACK: i have a computer engineer formation
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 AM - BDR529: Yeah I'm compiling info now to see if its enough to warrant something
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK,  ah.
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 AM - Payday: Actually better idea, anyone know of something like FL Studio but isn't FL Studio?
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/musing-on-the-meaning-of-shit-jpg.25615/
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, reminds me of China, IL
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 AM - Ziltoid: I can't wait to learn fucking assembly in my next CS course next quarter.
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - Unbovvered: it's staying locked. praise Hellblazer.
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Unbovvered, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: https://images.encyclopediadramatica.se/1/15/Deeker25.jpg
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: aww
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - Ziltoid: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, EUGH.
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 AM - DNJACK: @ Ziltoid, It's a good thing to know
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 AM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, srsly wat
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 AM - Unbovvered: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, actually less horrifying than I expected
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Well, It's required for my degree, but I'm legit interested.
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:55 AM - Randall Fragg: @ DeagleBoipussy420, The moment Walter White stumbles across Jap Cartoon porn
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 AM - Payday: please come back to us dirk
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Randall Fragg, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 AM - Ziltoid: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Lol @ Duck Dynasty's phil watching from the side.
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DirkBloodStormKing, @ DirkBloodStormKing, @ DirkBloodStormKing,
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: meth dating?
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: I'll pm Dirk to come to chat if people don't sperg the fug out on her
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: What in the fuck
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM - Hat: Howdy folks.
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM - DNJACK: It's a shame Kirschwasser costs so much
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - _TheycallmeJudgmentBoy  puts on hat_
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar: woo the new roommate got me stoned
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Payday: @ Hat, hea, hows it going
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar:  what's niggos
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hat, hey dude.  How did that one assignment go?
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar: I'm reading Chick Tracts
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Gengar, hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Hat: @ DeagleBoipussy420, It went well. Thanks.
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar: @ DeagleBoipussy420, <#
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Which one.
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar: * <3
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Ziltoid: @ Gengar, Which one you on currently?
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Payday: @ Gengar, hey duder
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, I've never really dug into them before so I'm starting with 'Big Daddy'
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hat, good to hear 
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Gengar, sup?
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Gengar: @ Payday, hey man
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Gengar: @ Randall Fragg, hai
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, That's a good one.
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - HoloSkull: @ Gengar,  Is that like reading entrails?  
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Gengar, oh, read Dark Dungeons next
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DNJACK, @ DNJACK,
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Gengar: @ Randall Fragg, gee I don't think we should looking at sites like these
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Hat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:59 AM - Payday: god old tech gets me so hard
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Gengar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Payday: but it's so worthless
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Hat, Oy Vey McJewingstien, PhD
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Hat: @ Randall Fragg, How's that Dwarf Fortress going?
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, strike the earth!
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - HoloSkull: @ Payday,  Nah old staplers are the shit because they made em with steel
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Hat, wait, did it get sent to me? I haven't heard from Ron Paul 2020
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Our fortunes rise and fall together.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Gengar: gorik amberbeard has been taken by a fey mood!
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Gengar: he doesn't have the supplies!
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Hat: @ Randall Fragg, I don't think he got started; just take it from Dynastia.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Payday: @ HoloSkull, I mean like old computers, synths and other shit
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Damocles_Sword: 



 watch it and cringe
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Gengar: *proceeds to go insane and kill fucking everything*
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Well fuck, better prepare a casket for him.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Hat, okay.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Lock the door to the workshop, in case he goes berserk.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Gengar, went back to the booru, didn't you?
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - HoloSkull: @ Payday,  Synths feel good like a good shit - dubstep is litteral fart sounds
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Randall Fragg: I kind of want to eventually do a Pirate Dwarf Fortress game
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Gengar: @ Damocles_Sword, I am proud to say I have not
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Daily reminder: 



May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, I sort of wish they didn't fix carp
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Gengar, but muh writings
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Gengar: I miss the days when Carp were fucking TERRIFYING
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Payday: I saw an old piano keyboard the other day with a tape deck on it and oh god did it look so sweet
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Randall Fragg: Get the Black Powder Firearms mod, set up in a coastal area
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, That was before my time.
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Hat: I started playing mid DF2012
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Randall Fragg: And build a pirate ship themed fortress
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, when I was 15 my friend and I spent an ENTIRE summer sitting in my basement smoking weed and playing dwarf fortres
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Gengar: *fortress
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Randall Fragg: Include a "Keelhauling" device
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Payday: @ Gengar, sounds like a fun life
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 AM - Hat: I think that there are mods to "fix" the carp.
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Gengar: it got to the point where we put the gameplay music on our ipod so when we got snacks while stoned it wouldn't break our immersion :^)
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Playing DF whilst high does not sound very productive.
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Randall Fragg: That drops a dwarf through a trap door, and sends him through a cramped, watery tunnel lines with spikes.
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Gengar: @ Hat it's a lot of fun
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, I'll take your word for it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Gengar: it doesn't lend very well to the longetivity of the fort
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Payday: @ Gengar, does it make it better ?
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 AM - Gengar: but damn does it lead to some interesting results
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Randall Fragg: Shit, the Tales of Captain Boozebeard is sounding pretty fun
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Gengar: Have y'all read BoatMurdered?
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Gengar: and Payday it's... different 
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, Part of it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Hat: It's a bit over-rated.
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Gengar, of course
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Hat: Read Nist Akath instead.
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 AM - Gengar: >tfw a female cat gets in
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Gengar, cat steaks for everyone
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 AM - Gengar: >tfw catsplosion and your dwarves adopt all the kittens and freak the living fuck out when you try to kill them all or throw them in a furnace
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 AM - Gengar: :T
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 AM - Hat: I'm actually playing Dwarf Fortress right now.
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Hat: I'm waiting on all my engravers to smooth the damned floors.
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: tfw too good at crusader kings 2 and the game freezes for such a long-ass time when you're being ceded more territories
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Gengar: I refused to find out what the chamber of lost souls was even if I heard it was in the new update
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Gengar: so I'm following a mithril line way too deep
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Gengar: and hit the chamber
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Gengar: "I wonder what's in here" I asked naively
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Randall Fragg: As soon as I get the game from Dynastia, I know what I'm gonna do. Focus on buffing our defenses
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 AM - Gengar: ;_; death
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Hat: @ Randall Fragg, How much do you play DF?
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, I used to play a lot of it, I haven't in a year or two
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Hat, not as much, mostly because I've been busy lately.
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Payday: God damn it i was supposed to start doing work two hours ago and now fuck it all
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Hat: @ Gengar, I only just started playing regularly again after being on a plane for five hours with nothing else to do.
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, I have to do a thing I brb
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Randall Fragg: I'm still a noob, which is why I kind of suck
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Gengar: @ Hat, and yeah it's great like that
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Gengar: brb
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Hat: @ Randall Fragg, I noticed.
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Hat: I mean, our fort had no drink when I got it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 AM - Hat: I was wondering if you were trying to sabotage me.
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 AM - chimpchan: 
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Hat, hey, I put in orders for drinks. Now I know to hit "repeat".
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ chimpchan, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:11 AM - Randall Fragg: That brewer's going to be the first in the Dwarfen Emergancy Management Camp.
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:11 AM - Randall Fragg: Crap, forgot agency
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 AM - Hat: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Sounds like a great movie game.
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 AM - Randall Fragg: @ DeagleBoipussy420, My Dinner with Andre: The Game
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hat, @ Randall Fragg, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - DNJACK: @ DeagleBoipussy420, @ Hat,  I really wanted the occasion to have a deep conversion with my pc
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ DeagleBoipussy420, thats so lame
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - DNJACK: conversation
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, kings quest 8
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - Randall Fragg: Ah well, point is, I'll see if I can improve the fort, hopefully not bumble my way off a cliff, and convert the cool bedroom Dynastia made into the Inner Dwarven War Bunker
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 AM - Luna: Wu is making Facade 2
May 31, 2015 at 1:14 AM - Hat: @ Randall Fragg, Yeah, make sure to fuck over all of his personal stuff.
May 31, 2015 at 1:14 AM - Luna: Facade 2: The Meloning
May 31, 2015 at 1:14 AM - Randall Fragg: Set up a drawbridge to lock it, a downstairs level for peasants/"retired" leaders, and supplies, and a tunnel to the escape hatch
May 31, 2015 at 1:15 AM - Randall Fragg: The escape hatch is just a section of tunnel with a forbidden pick stored in a pile
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: tfw actually like Darude songs that aren't Dankstorm
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 AM - HoloSkull: The thing about amazing acting or (any artist at their peak) is it doesn't come cheap
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ HoloSkull, unless it's a labor of love  
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 AM - Randall Fragg: When the shit goes down, the leaders and surviving dwarfs run to the bunker, seal it off, and then tunnel to the surface and abandon the fort.
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I'm tempted to marketing myself as a voice actor with fake credentials just to see if Brianna Wu would accept just about anyone for that sort of project.
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - Luna: Those SJW who are pushing for games without combat mechanics don't seem to understand just how difficult that is to pull off.
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: A game without combat mechanics is a movie.
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Or a VN.
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - Hat: @ Luna, They don't understand what fun is.
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: speaking of games, Axiom Verge is bretty gud
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - DNJACK: or minesweeper@ TheAmazingAxolotl,
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 AM - Hat: They should stick to Solitaire.
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - Randall Fragg: How about "Injun Slaughter 3000"?
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - Luna: There are games that do pull it off, but they're a rarity because it's hard to make an engaging game without it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: Okay now I'm done for the night.  Good night everyone.
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, night night
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - Randall Fragg: @ DeagleBoipussy420, night
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - Luna: You really have to know what you're doing.
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420, inininini
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 AM - Luna: @ DeagleBoipussy420, byes
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 AM - HoloSkull: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,  If its a labour of love expect that person to do the work alone
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ HoloSkull, true
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 AM - HoloSkull: Then again - she could sucker someone to do it
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 AM - Hat: @ DeagleBoipussy420, NIght.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 1:21 AM - Unbovvered: when did "salty" become a synonym for "buttmad", anyway?
May 31, 2015 at 1:22 AM - HoloSkull: @ Unbovvered, Recently
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - Luna: channers learn a new word and then they start injecting it into every conversation regardless if it fits until they run it completely into the ground
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - HoloSkull: or at least it feels like it
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Unbovvered, it started in the fighting game scene a while ago and recently caught on elsewhere
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - Unbovvered: @ Luna, @ HoloSkull, @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, thanks
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: mostly due to Twitch's PJSalt emote
May 31, 2015 at 1:23 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: the only salt I like is the one on my fries
May 31, 2015 at 1:24 AM - Randall Fragg: Salt is love, salt is life
May 31, 2015 at 1:24 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: your salt sustains me
May 31, 2015 at 1:24 AM - HoloSkull: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, Totes
May 31, 2015 at 1:24 AM - DNJACK: i never used it
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - DNJACK: i dont like it
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DNJACK, ur full of salt like fat albert's titties
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - Randall Fragg: Seriously, you need some salt to live
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DNJACK, you should tell Maddi Nick Bate is a victim of an unjust mental healthcare system
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - DNJACK: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, just go out there and do it
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 AM - HoloSkull: If you ever get a deep enough cut into your dermus it smells like the ocean
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 AM - DNJACK: saying shit is not a magical abilty
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ DNJACK, they'll know I'm fucking around
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 AM - Damocles_Sword: pissyteri
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 AM - DNJACK: And I'm the guy with the highest credibility you could find?
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 AM - Damocles_Sword: oh great, they are remaking point break
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 AM - Randall Fragg: @ DNJACK, given your link to Motherless, I'd say that you and Nick have some overlapping intrests
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 AM - DNJACK: @ Randall Fragg, ffs motherless is not [censored]
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: I only shitpost in Disco 
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ DNJACK, 's hoarding the cheese pizza?
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 AM - DNJACK: did you watch the video?
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 AM - Damocles_Sword: what vidya?
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 AM - Randall Fragg: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-porn-are-you-currently-watching.9845/
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Damocles_Sword, some sim rape shit
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 AM - Randall Fragg: Link to video there
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 AM - Damocles_Sword: meh, sim rape aint my thing
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 AM - DNJACK: not mine either
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 AM - Azazel: She says she's 18 literally 15 seconds into the videos. Too old for Nick. And I'm not watching the whole hour long thing but I doubt there's any poop play
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - Ziltoid: OMG why does almond butter taste so good??
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - Hat: @ Ziltoid, Almond butter smells like shit.
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - Hat: I can't even be in a room with it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - HoloSkull: @ Ziltoid, Nice timing
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - _Ziltoid  opens a jar of almond butter in the same room as Hat_
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - Unbovvered: tfw only peanut butter available in my country
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 AM - _Damocles_Sword  is allergic to almonds_
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 AM - Hat: _dies_
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Ziltoid, same reason as Lucky Charms
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 AM - Ziltoid: This is actually the first time I tried almond butter.
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 AM - Randall Fragg: It's magically delicious
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 AM - Ziltoid: I came across this jar by pure happenstance.
May 31, 2015 at 1:35 AM - Damocles_Sword: i'm also allergic to hazel nuts so no nutella for me
May 31, 2015 at 1:35 AM - Randall Fragg: And magic is the tool of Satan. Burn the Lucky Charms and Almond Butter for witchcraft
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Ziltoid: I seriously found this jar of almond butter in a shopping cart full of trash from the place I work at.
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Hat: @ Ziltoid, And you ate it?
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Ziltoid, uhhh
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Ziltoid: The seal was still good and it was still wrapped in plastic.
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Ziltoid, you may be eating Hobo Poop
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Ziltoid: and the stuff was still in date.
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 AM - Jackie Chin: RIP MuslimHunter
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Jackie Chin, what? Jace is kill?
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 AM - Azazel: Who throws away a seemingly good jar of Almost butter away?
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 AM - Azazel: Sounds too good to be true @ Ziltoid,
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - Jackie Chin: @ Randall Fragg, Muslim Hunter Twitter account has been suspended
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - Ziltoid: @ Azazel, People will throw away the strangest things at the recycling machines at my place of work,
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - Damocles_Sword: it's resealed hobo spooge
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - Ziltoid: @ Azazel, But seriously. It was a perfectly good jar of almond butter with the seal and plastic wrap intact.
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - HoloSkull: Looks like Twitter is getting aggressive with Troll accounts
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 AM - Randall Fragg: @ Jackie Chin, nooooo! Curse you Wu!
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - HoloSkull: Jace is down
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - Ziltoid: Someone once threw away a fedora at the bottle machines.
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - HoloSkull: repeat jace is down
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - Ziltoid: @ HoloSkull, RIP Commander Stryker.
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - Azazel: @ HoloSkull,   Rest in piss Commander
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 AM - HoloSkull: 
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 AM - Randall Fragg: _Plays Taps_  
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 AM - DNJACK: ok maddi confuses me
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 AM - HoloSkull: Honestly its a game of whack a mole with these places he'll pop up again when the raids end
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 AM - Ziltoid: Why aren't these oversensitive people complaining about "harrassment" on other social media sites? Why only twitter?
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 AM - HoloSkull: @ Ziltoid, Because it takes no intelligence to use
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 AM - DNJACK: because twitter was made for "spedial" people
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 AM - Payday: @ Ziltoid, tumblr doesnt care
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 AM - _Damocles_Sword  homebrews coca cola life_
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 AM - Null: i am back hello
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Want some almond butter?
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 AM - HoloSkull: @ Null, Hello Jace is MiA
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 AM - HoloSkull: twitter is cracking down
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 AM - HoloSkull: or trying to save face
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 AM - Null: @ HoloSkull, huh
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 AM - _Ziltoid  got PTSD from death threats on twitter._
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 AM - HoloSkull: His twitter was suspended
May 31, 2015 at 1:45 AM - HoloSkull: Jackie Chin just reported it about 5 minutes ago
May 31, 2015 at 1:45 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Jace is away at the moment anyway
May 31, 2015 at 1:45 AM - Ziltoid: honestly, 140 characters isn't enough to convey a proper death threat.
May 31, 2015 at 1:46 AM - HoloSkull: @ Ziltoid,  You know it bro
May 31, 2015 at 1:46 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Ziltoid, 140 isn't enough to properly convey anything
May 31, 2015 at 1:46 AM - HoloSkull: Its enough for people who buy greeting cards
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Ziltoid: I just had a thought... why not start up a website similar to twitter but allows you to type in 141 characters?
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Ziltoid: We'll be rich!
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Null: imagine if there was some sort of website for intrapersonal communication but you were allowed unrestricted ability to write
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Null: maybe even post pictures and multimedia
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null,  You're a genius!
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 AM - Null: it could allow tagging and quoting
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 AM - Ziltoid: Please bear in mind that I am currently not sober.
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 AM - Nirxsachit: 



May 31, 2015 at 1:51 AM - Damocles_Sword: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lie-paedophile-jailed-three-years-France.html torture a guy for a year, get 18 months suspended
May 31, 2015 at 1:52 AM - Valiant: @ Null, you.. you mean.. that emoji only social site?
May 31, 2015 at 1:54 AM - Valiant: http://emoj.li/
May 31, 2015 at 1:56 AM - Hat: @ Valiant, That's the epitome of human interaction.
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - DNJACK: A COLD NIGHT IN DECEMBER
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - DNJACK: YOU WERE THERE ALONG WITH HER
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - Null: @ DNJACK, how much do i have to pay you to have you shoot me in the head
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - Ziltoid: OK FOLKS
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - DNJACK: where do you live
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - Valiant: 



May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - Null: brisbane
May 31, 2015 at 1:57 AM - Ziltoid: I'm on my last glass of a 64 oz growler!
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, HA! I FUCKING KNEW YOU LIVED IN BRISBANE!
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 AM - DNJACK: proably around 30k
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 AM - Ziltoid: Well, I figured when you moved to aussieland that You'd pick a big metropolitan area.
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 AM - DNJACK: I suggest staying local
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 AM - Null: meh.
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - meltychocolate: @ Hat, I wondered how anything could get simpler than twitter/instagram
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - meltychocolate: this is the next big thing
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - Valiant: @ Null, take the daily train to Sydney
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - Damocles_Sword: null livs in milwaukee
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - Valiant: I will throw you off the bridge.
May 31, 2015 at 1:59 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Facebook/twitter/tumblr/instagram/...
May 31, 2015 at 2:00 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:00 AM - Null: for free? you're making it sound like a crime of passion, dear
May 31, 2015 at 2:00 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, you can kind of make posts of substance on facebook and tumblr
May 31, 2015 at 2:00 AM - meltychocolate: its basically impossible on twitter and instagram. oh and snapchat
May 31, 2015 at 2:01 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, I know you're not one to really go out and do stuff, but have you gone into the city proper and checked anything out?
May 31, 2015 at 2:01 AM - Valiant: Hey well, its not like they can pay me back later.
May 31, 2015 at 2:01 AM - Valiant: @ Ziltoid, no Brisbane is a dead land.
May 31, 2015 at 2:01 AM - CatParty: @ Null, Leave the boonies. Come to nyc
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - Null: nyc is prohibitively expensive. there's not much tech wise going on. i'm also not a drinker
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - Ziltoid: @ CatParty, Yes. He can bunk with you and Framer after the wedding.
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - CatParty: @ Null, Ya but is fun here
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - Null: i just want a cute annorexic weeb vidya girl to mellow out with and do tech shit with. i don't need fun.
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - meltychocolate: @ Null, that's understandable
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, "Not a drinker". You lie , sir.
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - meltychocolate: The NYC thing. the weeb girl thing too I guess
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - CatParty: @ Null, Those are Brooklyn hipsters
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You just described Pandas Galore. 
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Null: the problem is when you're reprehensible nobody wants you. you have to find someone else who is also reprehensible. someone who stands to gain from your presence.
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Null: Pandas Galore is mentally ill &/or hates me
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Or both.
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Null: so idk why people keep bringing that shit up
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Valiant: @ Null, live with me man I'll throw out my flatmate.
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Valiant: 
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Null: i have to leave your country
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 AM - Null: my visa stipulates i must go
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Null: i think it's called a 308 restriction
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Valiant: Okay this is what you do.
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, How much longer do you have left?
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Null: until July 1st.
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Valiant: You find some really thristy bitch
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Valiant: and you go "I'll have sex if you marry me"
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Well, you have a month...
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Null: i'd rather not
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Valiant: then when she does, divorce her.
May 31, 2015 at 2:04 AM - Null: i want to go back to the us purely because the Internet here is total trash
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 AM - Null: I don't know how this fucking floating rock manages to do business. how did my company exist online here.
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 AM - Ziltoid: If you want to move back to Portland, I could be Roomies and pay rent and utilities since I have an actual job now.
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 AM - Null: your fucking trash ISPs have nothing going for them
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 AM - Valiant: Come back in a few years time if and when the NBN comes in.
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 AM - Null: if i go overseas again i'm going to go to japan or sweden.
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - Ziltoid: Ooo. You could bunk with Rio.
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - Null: i'd say China but I don't want to risk political prison
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - Ziltoid: Oh shit. I almost thew up on the carpet.
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - Null: nice
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:06 AM - Valiant: Why not Sealand?
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 AM - Null: i just don't understand normal people. theywake up and have motivation to go do shit and meet people.
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 AM - Null: they work out and eat right and do laundry in a timely manner.
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 AM - Null: they don't wear the same hoodie for 8 months out of the year
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 AM - Null: how does it feel to be a normalfag
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 AM - Valiant: @ Null, I don't think you know how normal people work.
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Null: here's my dilemma
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - _Valiant  poker faces at the three-year old jacket she wears constantly._
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, I think you understnd the finality of life more than "normal" people. You've realized that life is fleeting and ultimately meaningless in th grand scheme of the universe.
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Null: if I had the choice of not waking up when I go to bed tonight, I would want to sleep forever
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Null: and I would assume anyone else would take that option as well
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Null: but I know most people wouldn't
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Null: and I don't understand how or why
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - meltychocolate: understandable
May 31, 2015 at 2:08 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, I wouldn't because I enjoy the sensory experience of being alive.
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Null: i don't
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Coffee Overdose: I want to sleep forever
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - DNJACK: ambition is my main motivation
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: real talk, about 7 years ago I laid my wrists open and ended up confined to a psychiatric ward
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Null: ambition for what
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Coffee Overdose: everythign is just... better when you are asleep
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Azazel: I'd sleep forever, I have awesome dreams.
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - DNJACK: I can't die until the universe is mine
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Azazel: Thank you zinc supplements
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Valiant: I suppose its the instinct of every living thing to want to wake up.
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Coffee Overdose: I mean sure I have nightmares, but for fucking hell even those are better than real life
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: I realized the only thing worse than being dead would be being stuck in that place
May 31, 2015 at 2:09 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, The way I see things is this: I've I'm gonna be alive, I may as well try and make the most of it.
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Philosophy Zombie: i dunno there's the fact that the idea of not existing is scary for many people
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Null: I'd never attempt to kill myself using a method which could fail. I'd only do it via gunshot.
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - DNJACK: gunshot can fail
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ Null, what about jumping and landing headfirst?
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Null: Not existing is not scary to me. I didn't exist for, what, 14 billion years prior to my birth?
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Valiant: @ Null, but that has failed countless times.
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Coffee Overdose: Hell even gunshots can fail
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Null: It inconvenienced me none.
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - DNJACK: if you ever suicide make me site admin first
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Ziltoid: I know it's fleeting since we're all gonna die anyway, even when the sun expands and swallows the earth, But as I said, I enjoy being alive. Both the good and the bad.
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Philosophy Zombie: @ Null, the sudden cessation of existence is a little different
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 AM - Null: @ DNJACK, katsu and glaive have shell access.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Null: @ Philosophy Zombie, not really.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - DNJACK: i wouldnt trust them
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Valiant: When I die I wanna be ground up and turned to dust so I may make some autistic 2 year olds develop asthma. That is my goal in life
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Null: I know what it's like to be dead. Sleep can't be too different.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Coffee Overdose: I saw a shotgun to the face suicide where some guy survived with most of his face blown off
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Glaive is too busy finishing school so he can get his degree.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Null: consciousness is like a knot to me. like, your hair. your hair knots just out of coincidence. If it unknots it stays unchanged but the knot is gone.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - Valiant: @ Null, you're becoming a little bit too soothsayer for me.
May 31, 2015 at 2:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I want my bones ground up and delivered to Tyce.
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ Null, emotionally dead or like.. physically dead?
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - Null: that's how i imagine it
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, tats fudked up u dont bland a sekeeltin
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - Valiant: @ Coffee Overdose, whats the difference
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - Azazel: It would be cool to have your bones donated to a university and rigged up as a complete skeleton for everyone to see
May 31, 2015 at 2:12 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ Valiant, emotionally is... different you just trug along and don't feel much of anything.  A rather empty unhappy existance.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - Null: you can do that, azazel.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Azazel, pretty much every university has a stupid long waiting list though
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The kind of existence that I'd rather live.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Just out of sheer curiosity, if you don't enjoy being alive, why have you not committed suicide?
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: No attachments to anyone, nothing to bother me, no reason to try and get close to anyone.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Perfect life, really.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, Getting closer to the line...
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ Ziltoid, some people haven't had that one big *push* yet.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 AM - Azazel: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, That doesn't surprise me. Everyone wants to be a spoopy skelatin when they die
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 AM - Ziltoid: surely there is SOMETHING that makes you want to continue living...
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 AM - Azazel: Maybe I can sell my bones to a carnival on the condition they rig me up like a puppet to dance around and scare people
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 AM - Valiant: @ Ziltoid, the fact that there are people here that like Null and he's not a dick, just a pessimist?
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Null, get backed on the daily, put your feet up let your mind go hazy
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: baked*
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Azazel: I wanna be a dancing carnie skeleton. With like a sweet ass hat and shades
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Null: http://genius.com/1644728/Kflay-sunburn/Living-mostly-cause-its-easy
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Null: ^ that's the link. that's the answer.
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Well, I can respect if people don't don't enjoy being alive.
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Null: actually the entire song sums it up pretty well.
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Null: 



May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - DNJACK: you can make life whatever you wan
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Fair enough.
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - DNJACK: just make it something you enjoy
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You can't make life a sandwich
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - Ziltoid: @ DNJACK, Life's meaning is only what you want it to be.
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I enjoy the fuck out of a good sandwich


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Null, http://genius.com/1600904/Kflay-so-...-you-how-its-going-just-say-im-great-im-great
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - DNJACK: U cant. I can
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - Coffee Overdose: alright. What exactly is going on here. I"m a bit confused. Is this a discussion on stuff or are we helping someone?
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - Gengar: Is The Knife awake? :v
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Coffee Overdose, Yes.
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - Null: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, that's so fast, so maybe. that's from her self-titled track back in like 2010
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 AM - Coffee Overdose: |: that doesn't halp
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, You may like this song. read the lyrics: http://genius.com/Death-grips-on-gp-lyrics#note-5034210
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - BDR529: Hey do spoilers tags work within spoiler tags?
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: yes
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - Coffee Overdose: Yes.
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - DNJACK: @ BDR529, letsa try
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 AM - Null: 



May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - Null: god i fucking love this song
May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - Valiant: 



 this is the afterlife
May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - DNJACK: 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



null is gay














May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - Null: 



Spoiler



nig



Spoiler



gers





May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, 



May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Null, this one comes up on my spotify a lot
May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - Valiant: 



 but @ Null, heres your song. ♥
May 31, 2015 at 2:18 AM - HoloSkull: Welp it looks like Jace's twitter is back - what's going on over there?
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 AM - Philosophy Zombie: i thought deagledad got into some hot water and wouldn't be doing anything Jace-related for a while
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 AM - Philosophy Zombie: but I don't follow DN that much so
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 AM - Null: @ Valiant, that's a song about a fat ugly neckbeard with hipster glasses. that's not how normal people work.
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Philosophy Zombie, Jace is away from the internet for a while
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 AM - Valiant: @ DirkBloodStormKing, I'm going to open his reply.
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: entirely
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 AM - Ziltoid: @ Philosophy Zombie, I legit Miss Jan. I wish he'd come back.,
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 AM - Valiant: I'm NEET what do i know.
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, GET A JOB
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Philosophy Zombie: @ Ziltoid, I want to get off his wild ride  
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Valiant, grils can't be NEET
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - _Null  spends your white cis neet bux_
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Hi ADF
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Null: take this patriarchy
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Philosophy Zombie: _consent hugs_
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, go screencap adf's friend's reply to me
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 AM - Philosophy Zombie: how do you do that thing where your name is italics
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Valiant: I just, I can't find a job because everyone's looking for THREE YEARS EXPERIENCE.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, nigger go read his facebook page yourself.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Valiant: Last interview I went to was a Scam.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Entry level" translates to "5 years experience" in my case.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Cuddlebug: Gotta work for some online company
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, I don't have a fucking facebook account
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You'd think a job flipping burgers wouldn't be so demanding but apparently I didn't qualify for it.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Cuddlebug: I deactivated my facebook a few years ago
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 AM - Null: well I do but it requires an authorization pin that is sent to my american #
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Fine. I'll do it for you. But in return, I want your opinion on the song "On GP" by Death Grips.
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - Valiant: I still use mine because my dad uses it to tell me that he's coming over so i can freak out about him talking to me about not having a job.
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - meltychocolate: @ Valiant, job: internship for experience. requirements: three years experience
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - Null: dude just go work at a woolies or something
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - Coffee Overdose: yeah a lot of places are doing thsi bullshit where they want 2 - 3 years experience at an "entry level" position job
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 AM - Null: your first job doesn't need to be important
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - Null: just get a job and hold it for a year
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - Coffee Overdose: example: A wendy's near my town wants someone with 5 years experience working a grill
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - meltychocolate: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I had trouble getting bullshit burger flipping jobs for some reason too
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - Valiant: @ Null, nigga the woolies here are fucking speds.
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And to make matters worse, online applications aren't being accepted.
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - HoloSkull: @ Coffee Overdose,  This is true
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - meltychocolate: I love the jobs that wants years of experience in something really specific
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - Valiant: Woolies and Coles I've both applied for :L
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - Coffee Overdose: We need 3 years experience in waxing ginger colored hair and nothing more
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - meltychocolate: like, ten years experience marketing tile in catalogs
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: If all these businesses are doing so hard to be "diverse" and "progressive", they should at least give hardcore introverts like me a chance so I can finally get a job
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 AM - HoloSkull: Or they force you through the aplication black hole known as taleo
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 AM - meltychocolate: @ Coffee Overdose, right
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 AM - Null: @ meltychocolate, if i ever accrue 10 years experience in marketing tile in catalogs, end my life
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 AM - Coffee Overdose: NJ is doing this thing where they "put" teachers on hold until they can fire them legally
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 AM - Coffee Overdose: in general. I need to get the fuck out of this state and country
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 AM - meltychocolate: who is just browsing craigslist "oh,  that describes me perfectly!"
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - meltychocolate: @ Null, I applied for a job selling tile and I'm actually really hopeful they will call me
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I am seriously considering applying to a German or Norwegian school just so I can get out of this country.
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - meltychocolate: I don't think thats a positive sign
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Finding a job might not be easier in Europe, but god damn it sucks here.
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - meltychocolate: murrica?
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Yeah
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 AM - meltychocolate: I kinda want to leave too
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 AM - meltychocolate: I encouraged my bf to apply to jobs in german bc I don't have any real reason to work outside the country
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Let's start our own country :^)
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, job market aint gonna be any better overseas
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 AM - meltychocolate: *germany but they all want you to speak german or something
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 AM - Null: @ meltychocolate, bf? are you hot?
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: Null is President-For-Life
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Keep the change you filthy animal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:29 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Damocles_Sword, I know, but I think I might be more inclined to find a job if I have to live on my own overseas while attending school.
May 31, 2015 at 2:29 AM - meltychocolate: @ Null, I guess
May 31, 2015 at 2:29 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, hahaha, that's great
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, BTW, give Melty their trophy for our meetup we did last week.
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, good luck
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - Ziltoid: They have the pics to prove it if need be.
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - meltychocolate: "their"
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, is she hot?
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Assuming of course it ever happns
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I hate my life.
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Just trying to protect your privacy.
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, aww, thanks
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 AM - meltychocolate: I mean, I could be a tranny and no one here would no for sure
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 AM - meltychocolate: *know
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, You can find that out for yourself.
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 AM - Null: why am i still alive
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: "President Null doesn't care about black people." -Johnye Langley
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 AM - Ziltoid: NOW... tell me your opinion of "On GP".
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 AM - meltychocolate: @ Null, thank you for the trophy
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 AM - Null: god fuck do i actually have to listen to this shit
May 31, 2015 at 2:33 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I hate it when people make threads like that.
May 31, 2015 at 2:33 AM - EleSigma: Are they seriously arguing that the only reason @ Null doesn't condone credit card theft is because he's racist and credit card theft is a "minor crime" compared to other crimes?
May 31, 2015 at 2:33 AM - EleSigma: 
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - HoloSkull: Come now Vade works with animals - gainful employment means nothing look at people of walmart
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Philosophy Zombie: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, one line. great OP ikr
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Valiant: If you post your credit card deets online, it is no longer yours.
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Ziltoid: @ EleSigma, Null is a techie shitlord because only white people can be techies.
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, what the fuck am i listening to
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Valiant: Go buy one of those prepaid cards.
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Art.
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, *white males
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You know I actually didn't qualify for a walmart position either.
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: it begins
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Those fucking "assessments" they give are arbitrary and mean absolutely nothing.
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - Nirxsachit: 



 is this what happens when you break the gensokyo barrier?
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Cuddlebutt,
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - HoloSkull: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  Its okay I've been workin small jobs ever since college its shit out there
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, it's not intolerable it's just not something i'd ever listen to twice
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - meltychocolate: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, idk what your employment history is but sometimes those jobs are harder to get
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Philistine.
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - meltychocolate: like when 100s of people will apply to be a janitor or whatever
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ meltychocolate, Employment history:  N/A
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - Valiant: Time to try this Fallout Dust agian
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - Ziltoid: Eh... You're entitled to your opinion.
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - HoloSkull: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  Volunteer
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - meltychocolate: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, internships, volunteer?
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Never held a job because in the three years I've been old enough to work I've only been called up for one interview I failed terribly at.
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Don't get shot dead in a building by fake NCR troopers.
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 AM - HoloSkull: Fuck internships
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 AM - HoloSkull: Volunteer for somethin ya care for
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 AM - HoloSkull: Do what sjw would never do
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Pretty much the only thing here to volunteer for is civil war reenactment 
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - Ziltoid: @ HoloSkull, I volunteered for a library, which helped get me a REAL job.
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, i went to one. Those were  cool
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - meltychocolate: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, One of my friends is claiming she's going to get a job from D&D people she met
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - HoloSkull: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, It would make for an interesting resume
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - meltychocolate: so anything is possible
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - Null: doesn't matter what's the prison
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - Null: rest assured i will escape
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - HoloSkull: Here's the thing I've learned dont be boring
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Coffee Overdose, I dunno, civil war reenactment just seems like an incredibly southern thing to do
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean I shouldn't really complain, I've lived in the South all my life
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 AM - meltychocolate: I feel like people on the coasts do ren faire instead
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: But most of it involves "living history" tours where you dress up as a Confederate soldier and talk about what it was like in the Antebellum South
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, those places are fun
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And in some cases demonstrate weaponry
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 AM - Ziltoid: I'm sad now...
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 AM - BDR529: ^my first thread evar
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 AM - Ziltoid: I'm all out of cider.
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 AM - Cuddlebug: @ Ziltoid, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lowcows-and-employment.9850/#post-744605
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 AM - meltychocolate: I finally bought some of the two buck chuck from trader joes
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 AM - meltychocolate: it's ok, I guess. kinda sweet
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, The cheapest I'll go is Yellowtail wine.
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 AM - Ziltoid: Yellowtail Shiraz is a standby for me.
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 AM - BDR529: kek yellow tail
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 AM - Ziltoid: @ BDR529, It's (semi)decent for cheap wine.
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 AM - BDR529: I know, I live in Australia (where its made).
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 AM - Nirxsachit: 



 is this what happens when you break the gensokyo barrier and get killed by it?
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, I like yellowtail but it's too expensive lol\
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Yellowtail is like 5 bucks a pop at fred meyer.
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 AM - Ziltoid: how is that expensive?
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - meltychocolate: It's $5 for 750ml
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - Cuddlebug: I can't drink wine
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - meltychocolate: I don't like paying more than $8 for 1.5L
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cuddlebug, That's because you're uncultured swine.
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - Ziltoid: :^)
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - meltychocolate: And I still spend $300+ per month on alcohol
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 AM - Cuddlebug: The sour taste coupled with the lack of buzz makes it one of my least favorite things to drink
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cuddlebug, For me, Wine is a happy medium between beer and hard liquor.
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 AM - Ziltoid: @ Ziltoid, being drunk off wine is a great feeling.
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 AM - _Ziltoid  plans to make a five gallon batch of blackberry wine next picking season._
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 AM - Cuddlebug: It's rare I drink beer either
May 31, 2015 at 2:50 AM - Cuddlebug: And if I do it's much more expensive kinds that I only drink a little of. Usually whenever I drink alcohol it's hard liquor I mix into other beverages
May 31, 2015 at 2:50 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cuddlebug, I've drunk so much wine and cider that I can't drink anything else without feeling sick to my stomach.
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 AM - Ziltoid: Mostly because I like the dry taste of wine that mixed drinks feel too sweet for me.
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 AM - meltychocolate: I wish I didn't drink so much wine
May 31, 2015 at 2:52 AM - meltychocolate: if I could make a 750ml bottle last 2-3 days I could drink way better wine
May 31, 2015 at 2:52 AM - Cuddlebug: The first time I did pass out was on wine though, not by my decision though. It was the only thing available
May 31, 2015 at 2:52 AM - Cuddlebug: It's probably contributed to my dislike of Wine
May 31, 2015 at 2:52 AM - Ziltoid: Wine is good. Full of antioxidents.
May 31, 2015 at 2:53 AM - meltychocolate: I feel like the shitty stuff I drink is more bad than good
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 AM - _Ziltoid  goes on the French paradox diet._
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 AM - meltychocolate: I could go for a baguette right now
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: A baguette sounds nice
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Baguette and gruyere cheese
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And red grapes
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 AM - Null: i haven't felt so deflated in a very long time
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, slather some brie on it and wash it down with a fine bordeaux  stle wine
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 AM - Null: it's like someone sapped the part of my brain responsible for happiness and replaced it with coal
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 AM - _Ziltoid  inflates null._
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Coal burns. You just need to find a way to ignite it.
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, I was right by petit provence today, too
May 31, 2015 at 2:58 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Have you ever been to "C'est Si Bon!"? It's run by a fantastic french woman who makes fantastic crepes.
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 AM - Ziltoid: Check them out. They do the farmers markets in Beaverton and Portland.
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 AM - Damocles_Sword: http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/products/tanks-2/t-34-35#currency=USD
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 AM - meltychocolate: @ meltychocolate, ooh no I don't think so
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid,
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, That looks fucking delicious
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 AM - HoloSkull: @ Damocles_Sword,  I thought it said $44
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, If you get a chance, give them a try. They're really good.
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 AM - HoloSkull: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ HoloSkull, i wish
May 31, 2015 at 3:01 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, thats really close by. it doesn't have many yelp reviews so I guess it didn't pop up on my radar before. I like crepes and fancy french food
May 31, 2015 at 3:01 AM - Damocles_Sword: still, $44k for a tank
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 AM - meltychocolate: any french food really
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I would buy a tank with that kind of money
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, They're worth at least one try. They do both savory and dessert crepes.
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 AM - HoloSkull: @ Damocles_Sword, The question is can I make it into a tiny house?
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, agreed. I'll check it out
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, more fun than a ferrari
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw this.
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - meltychocolate: dumb question but what is the DRINK rating
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ HoloSkull,  i'm sure you can
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Was this exclusive to the mod?
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - HoloSkull: Drive it all over the US wandering the wastelands
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Valiant, You using a mod?
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Valiant: @ Ziltoid, I assume so because there was Don't Gouls Open Inside
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Nirxsachit: @ Valiant, that is discriminatory against ghouls
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, It's a special rating you get for becoming a full memeber.
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Valiant: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Fallout DUST
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Don't we all open inside?
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Valiant: Theres literally no quest but to survive.
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - _Ziltoid  opens inside._
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Valiant: I've been looking around for easter eggs and the like.
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, but if people rate you it. is it like.. you should drink or
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I think the only major mod I have installed for NV on my desktop is Project Nevada
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, It's a positive rating.
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - Ziltoid: Like a toast.
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: That and a few mods that improve Boone, Veronica, and Cass
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 AM - Ziltoid: brb. bathroom. Too much cider
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, you have the nude cass mod, don't you?
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Damocles_Sword, ...Well, I do have the nude skins mod that makes it so that no armour = nude
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: But no, this is a Cass mod that just makes her look a bit nicer than the original.
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, oh ok
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, i prefer the sunny smiles mod
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - meltychocolate: ED sucks and doesn't update
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - meltychocolate: /goes to smoke
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 AM - meltychocolate: I don't know how to actions
May 31, 2015 at 3:08 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Type /me
May 31, 2015 at 3:08 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ meltychocolate, /me
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - meltychocolate: oh ty
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - Damocles_Sword: sunny smiles is best companion
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Does she come with Cheyenne companion companion?
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - meltychocolate: I haven't participated in a site chat in a really long time....
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yes


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 3:09 AM - Admiral Piett: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Fallout eh? New Vegas is one of my favourite games out there
May 31, 2015 at 3:10 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/41687/? This is the Veronica mod I have
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - Ziltoid: The growler of 11% cider is gone 
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - Admiral Piett: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, what ending do you like the most?
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - Ziltoid: What will I do with my life now?
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Admiral Piett, Yes Man ending
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - Damocles_Sword: is there a mod that reunites Veronica with Christine?
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Mostly because I like to see the cinematic shot of General Oliver getting thrown off the Hoover Dam
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 AM - Admiral Piett: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I prefer Legion,
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 AM - Admiral Piett: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, the Legion battle for the dam felt so damn satisfying
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: *dam 
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 AM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, "Get your hands off me you TV on wheels!"
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 AM - Admiral Piett: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, unlike House, Yes Man or NCR, which felt half baked
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 AM - Coster: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Coster: my icon summons me
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: NCR's ending was just awful
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: OH GOD I SUMMONED HIM
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Damocles_Sword: who? Candlejack?
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, What have you done???
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Coster: candlejack isn't fucking funny anym
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Nigga please if I summoned candlejack do you really thi
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Ziltoid: @ Damocles_Sword, Candlejack isn't real. He's ju
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 AM - Valiant: http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/57927/?
May 31, 2015 at 3:14 AM - Damocles_Sword: OH SHI-
May 31, 2015 at 3:14 AM - Coster: @ Damocles_Sword, doing it wrong
May 31, 2015 at 3:14 AM - Coster: if you say candlejack it can't end wi
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 AM - Ziltoid: @ Coster, Oh shit! Candlejack just got o
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Are we still talking about candlejack come on man candlejack is o
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 AM - Valiant: plz guys i don't know what this Candlejack character is. Can I get a
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 AM - Ziltoid: CJ is not a good as Niggerjack. He's... HEY WHO THE FUCK STOLE MY TV????
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Candlejack was a character in an old cartoon cal
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: When the characters said the name candlejack they wou
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 AM - Valiant: disapear into th
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: candlejack would need mo
May 31, 2015 at 3:18 AM - Damocles_Sword: damn you freakaz
May 31, 2015 at 3:18 AM - Ziltoid: Niggerjack is the superi- HEY WHO THE FUCK STOLE MY RIMS????
May 31, 2015 at 3:19 AM - EleSigma: Freakazoid was great
May 31, 2015 at 3:19 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Freakazoid was like the best show
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 



 especially when it got to this point
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 AM - EleSigma: The creators of Tiny Toons, Animaniacs, Histeria, and Freakazoid were amazing.
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I believe all of them were Steven Spielberg
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 AM - Admiral Piett: when is Chris' next court date?
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The 7th
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 AM - Admiral Piett: Thanks, what will happen?
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 AM - Ziltoid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img]
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Ziltoid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Another continuance probably.
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - _Ziltoid  needs more rope._
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, he gon' get da max
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Coffee Overdose: candlejack
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Ziltoid: @ Coffee Overdose, RIP
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Coffee Overdose, DON'T SAY IT
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Admiral Piett: I want to know what Chris'll get
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 AM - Alan Pardew: http://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/comments/37qxhb/why_women_act_like_children/ TIL Women are like children
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 AM - Alan Pardew: Lol these redpillers
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 AM - BDR529: toxic crazies
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 AM - BDR529: i hope you're not one of them alan
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 AM - Alan Pardew: @ BDR529, Lolno
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 AM - _Damocles_Sword  loads morgenstern_
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 AM - Coffee Overdose: Death would be nice
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 AM - meltychocolate: bunch of exceptional individuals
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 AM - Coffee Overdose: oh wait what
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 AM - Coffee Overdose: MRAs are coming wut
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 AM - meltychocolate: I love how they're all computer scientists and shit and think they know psychology when they dont know jack shit
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 AM - BDR529: there are a lot of neckbeared autistics on reddit
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 AM - BDR529: but i guess everyone is on the spectrum D:
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Hey! I'm studying computer science!
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 AM - Coffee Overdose: arm chair psychology is the new arm chair philosophy apparently.
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 AM - Alan Pardew: Fallacy philosophy
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, yeah but you don't try to be an armchair psychologist and treat people like shit over it
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 AM - Alan Pardew: Ass homonem
May 31, 2015 at 3:28 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ meltychocolate, Thats the new fad though
May 31, 2015 at 3:29 AM - Coffee Overdose: blame the person if they are depressed. Makinga person feel more like shit is what makes them better right?
May 31, 2015 at 3:29 AM - _Alan Pardew  is a professional armchairwrestling champiob_
May 31, 2015 at 3:29 AM - Alan Pardew: *champion
May 31, 2015 at 3:29 AM - Coffee Overdose: fucking. I hate everything. No one can help and all the bullshit that goes thrown around these days just makes things worse
May 31, 2015 at 3:30 AM - Nirxsachit: i just got killed by fucking hornets
May 31, 2015 at 3:31 AM - Coffee Overdose: RIP
May 31, 2015 at 3:31 AM - meltychocolate: @ Coffee Overdose, yeah...
May 31, 2015 at 3:31 AM - Nirxsachit: phallusy philosophy
May 31, 2015 at 3:31 AM - Nirxsachit: TIME PARADOX
May 31, 2015 at 3:32 AM - Alan Pardew: STOP AD HOMINING A STRAWMAN APPEALING TO EMOTION AND AUTHORITY YOU SCOTSMAN SHITLORD
May 31, 2015 at 3:33 AM - Ziltoid: I like Blur's new album
May 31, 2015 at 3:33 AM - Ziltoid: It's the perfect album to program to whilst drunk
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 AM - Melchett: so hungover, why do I keep drinking 
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 AM - EleSigma: @ Melchett, Because you're miserable?
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 AM - Ziltoid: @ Melchett, Because you don't like the feeling of sobriety?
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 AM - EleSigma: I dunno that's why I would drink.
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - Ziltoid: That's the most logical answer I can think of.
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - Null: @ Melchett, because you're eurotrash
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - Cubanodun: @ Melchett, because having a killing headache is fun?
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - Melchett: @ EleSigma, you have exceeded the Hurtful Truth level there buddy 
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - EleSigma: @ Melchett, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 AM - Coffee Overdose: because drinking is the only thing that gives you even an ounce of happiness
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - Coffee Overdose: I'd like to drink but I'm all out of booze
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - Ziltoid: @ Melchett, Try drinking water while you drink. It'll help reduce the hangover.
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - Null: since when are you miserable? are you telling me you're NOT happy being a chubby welfare baby sleeping with the mentally ill and dealing with other drug addict's relationship drama?
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - EleSigma: @ Ziltoid, and eat bread
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - meltychocolate: drinking is the only real joy in life
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 AM - Coffee Overdose: Are we all unhappy here |:
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Cubanodun: Don't ever drink and browse the farms at the same time it could be dangerous
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Coffee Overdose: should well have just one big suicide pact?
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Coffee Overdose: we all*
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cubanodun, I'm doing that right now.
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Valiant: The only joy in my life are video games and making fun of the autistic 
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Ziltoid: Whachu gonna do?
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ Valiant, videogames don't work for me anymore ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - EleSigma: @ Coffee Overdose, Yes. It's why we come here, to laugh at people so we don't feel bad clearly.
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Valiant: Vidya gaems are my life.
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - meltychocolate: @ Valiant, those are kind of nice too
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ EleSigma, oh ok. I thought I was the only one.
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Is that why you joined this forum?
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Cubanodun, just look at Wizzrobe for an example
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Vidya barely works for me
May 31, 2015 at 3:37 AM - _Coffee Overdose  dies slowly inside_
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably because I've lost interest in a lot of things I used to enjoy.
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - meltychocolate: I like that I can drink and vidya
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - Melchett: It was a Chris reference I'm p damn happy with my life  just gotta stop drinking cheap vodka
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - meltychocolate: and tab to farms sometimes
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - Coffee Overdose: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, same here, and I keep finding it harder to get into new things
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - Ziltoid: Drinking and Vidya can be a good combo depending on the game.
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - Cubanodun: @ Admiral Piett,  yeah we don't need more halal threads
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 AM - Ziltoid: I want to do some drunken Counter-Strike when the quarter is over.
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Cubanodun: Or maybe we do...
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Hellblazer: @ Null, She's the only one of us who gets to actually hit autists. She's living the A-Log dream
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Cubanodun, Wizzrobe has got to be the most hilarious Halal poster ever
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Ziltoid: I miss Connor. When will he be back?
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - _Melchett  hits chat_
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Valiant: Does he still show up?
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Null: @ Hellblazer, maaan, i know it's a joke and all, but for real
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Null: i couldn't fuck an autistic girl
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Null: especially not one that tantrums
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 AM - Ziltoid: @ Melchett, Don't try and hit me. I hit back and I know boxing.
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, You mean you don't want to be an illiterate piece of shit who fucks sped girls?
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Valiant: I want to hit an autistic person.
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Hellblazer: @ Null, I meant physically beat, lol
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Melchett: spergmates tantrums are on the decline! I don't know why but they are 
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Cubanodun: @ Null, even if she is hot?
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 AM - Null: @ Hellblazer, fag
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Null: @ Melchett, pussy
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Null: @ Cubanodun, yes
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Nirxsachit: finally beat freakin revolver ocelot
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Melchett: HOLY SHIT IS THAT CORRECT
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Ziltoid: When is Chris gonna get a gun and shoot up a mall?
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Melchett: FUCKING MAILBAGS BACK
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Nirxsachit: er ADAM
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - Valiant: @ Ziltoid, we will make a thread about it
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 AM - _Melchett  Chris's out hard_
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 AM - Hellblazer: @ Null, Nash, that is Katsu. One gay staff member is the limit
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, I can see the headlines nowl..
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 AM - Hellblazer: that should be 'nah'. Fuck autocorrect
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 AM - Valiant: My community admin is gay and he gets so much slack from other admins.
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Valiant, what community>
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 AM - Valiant: One of the mods cried to me that he was getting hit on by him constantly, turns out he was lying.
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 AM - Melchett: also has something been done to the mobile layout to turn off chat scrolling?
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 AM - Valiant: Some gaming community, DVG.
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 AM - Hellblazer: @ Melchett, Not really. He just copied the Q&A from some trans video
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Cubanodun: >Chris >being original
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Valiant: "A bloo bloo bloo the Gay Admin keeps hitting on me and it made me chimp out and destroy half of the server"
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Ziltoid: I'm in 4th place for the most points on the forum.
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Ziltoid: All I have to do is kill Hellblazer, Marvin, ETC, and I'll be on top.
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Melchett: @ Hellblazer, oh. I was gonna say it was brave to take questions from Chris's "fans" nowadays
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 AM - Valiant: I'm about to nab Holdek from his positive position.
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 AM - six.four.systems: h
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 AM - Valiant: H?
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, You don't know how to h?
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 AM - Valiant: hhhhh!?
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 AM - Ziltoid: h
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: ijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 AM - Cubanodun: People  not knowing how to h
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 AM - meltychocolate: y
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 AM - Cubanodun: Seriously we are in the 2015,knowing how to h is a must
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: q
May 31, 2015 at 3:50 AM - Valiant: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, @ meltychocolate, repeat after me: h
May 31, 2015 at 3:50 AM - koanromic: So how has everyones day been?
May 31, 2015 at 3:51 AM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Q?
May 31, 2015 at 3:51 AM - meltychocolate: z
May 31, 2015 at 3:51 AM - six.four.systems: h
May 31, 2015 at 3:51 AM - Cubanodun: @ koanromic, we are h-ing here
May 31, 2015 at 3:52 AM - koanromic: @ Cubanodun, H-ing?  D: Is that some new internet Lingo I don't know?
May 31, 2015 at 3:52 AM - meltychocolate: are you huvking happy
May 31, 2015 at 3:53 AM - Cubanodun: @ koanromic, you don't know how to h? M8 you are outdated
May 31, 2015 at 3:53 AM - koanromic: @ Cubanodun, Oh gosh, this must be how the elderly folks feel when people use wtf and stuff.
May 31, 2015 at 3:54 AM - Nirxsachit:     <-- How my fight with The Pain went
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 AM - Null: okay it's settled
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 AM - Null: I'm moving to Manila.
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, Why would you kill me and Marvin? It's a greater punishment to let us live
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 AM - Cubanodun: @ Null, to where?
May 31, 2015 at 3:56 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, He's going to shack up with homer
May 31, 2015 at 3:56 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hellblazer, then he and hot wheels are not otp anymore?
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 AM - Ziltoid: Why Manila?
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 AM - Cubanodun: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 AM - Cubanodun: Muh fanfics
May 31, 2015 at 3:58 AM - Melchett: Ha what's in Manila?
May 31, 2015 at 3:58 AM - Ziltoid: But if you are moving to the Philippines,  Say hi to Homer for everyone
May 31, 2015 at 3:58 AM - Melchett: Ya*
May 31, 2015 at 3:59 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, he and Hotwheels are the romantic couple, but homer takes over for the physical side
May 31, 2015 at 3:59 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Melchett,  
May 31, 2015 at 3:59 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hellblazer, that is a weird kind of ntr
May 31, 2015 at 3:59 AM - Cubanodun: I like it
May 31, 2015 at 4:00 AM - six.four.systems: @ Null, You should go roll homer in a carpet and throw off a bridge.
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Null: that's my plan
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Ziltoid: @ six.four.systems, I'm sure Homer woul LOVE to meet Null in person.
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Ziltoid: BTW, null, were you the one who initially banned Homer>?
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Hellblazer: make homer and the other crazy youtube dude fight to the death
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, no. surtur.
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 AM - Null: or dunsparce.
May 31, 2015 at 4:02 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, Sandwich vs Scissors.
May 31, 2015 at 4:02 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hellblazer, which one? The jewel pet fag or the sluthater?
May 31, 2015 at 4:03 AM - Null: I juts found this Uplift Spice band and they're already disbanded
May 31, 2015 at 4:03 AM - Null: tfw.
May 31, 2015 at 4:03 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, the creepy, clearly insane one
May 31, 2015 at 4:03 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Hellblazer, adf?
May 31, 2015 at 4:04 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hellblazer, the sluthater who think mayonnaise is gay, got it
May 31, 2015 at 4:05 AM - Cubanodun: Mayonnaise is  a respectable gender and people should respect the pronouns of anyone that identifies themselves as one
May 31, 2015 at 4:05 AM - Hellblazer: Someone legit punched a hole in their wall over something ADF said... https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ahuviya-harel-adf-phillip-v-haskins-delici.681/page-403#post-742837
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - EleSigma: @ Hellblazer, lol
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - Cubanodun: People still get angry at lolcows?
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - EleSigma: Getting mad at a lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - Damocles_Sword: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - Melchett: @ Cubanodun, people used to get angry at lolcows?
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 AM - EleSigma: @ Melchett, Look at the Marijan thread
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - Melchett: Why is fuck Canada so offensive anyway
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - Cubanodun: Heck I think the only cow I hated was nick and bow he is getting buttfucked in jail
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - Hat: Aren't lolcows supposed to be... funny?
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - Null: @ Hat, but you also have your horrorcows and your "slowly moving trainwreck" cows
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hat, depends
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 AM - EleSigma: Nearly 70% of Marijan's thread is people trying to seriously debate him and getting pissed when he unsurprisingly just pisses around and insults them.
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Null: and then you have ashley, the skelemtin cow
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, What's wrong with people?
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Melchett: Tbh I prefer my shuddercows
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, autism
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Melchett, my favorite are barfcows like the slaton sisters
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - meltychocolate: the fact that other people think someone is lol worthy and don't take them seriously makes me less angry by default
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Cubanodun: There are people like Nick or Fitch that are creepy as shit
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Hat: I don't read the Holden thread.
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 AM - Ziltoid: @ EleSigma, Magnificent, Isn't it?
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Melchett, yes, this place has made me anorexic
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Hat: Are people just fucking with him to see what he says?
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Hat: Or do they seriously think that they can help him?
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hat, For the most part, It's just fucking with him.
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Alan Pardew: http://wizchan.org/rules.html LOL
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - EleSigma: @ Hat, Some do, but others try to debate him. It's like the people who tried to debate Brad, a guy that thinks he's god, on religion.
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Cubanodun: But the others?  Pseudo edgelords and idiots who think that having new sexualities increase the China you can get
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Ziltoid: If Holden was intelligent, he'd never come here in the first place
May 31, 2015 at 4:09 AM - Alan Pardew: _Above all, please remember that you must be a male virgin to post on Wizardchan._
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 AM - Alan Pardew: *Above all, please remember that you must be a male virgin to post on Wizardchan.*
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 AM - Alan Pardew: 
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 AM - meltychocolate: sometimes it's hard to not respond to obvious fallacies
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 AM - Ziltoid: @ Alan Pardew, Technically I qualify


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Ziltoid, but do you hate all women and collect dakimakura?
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Cubanodun: I could get mad at adf for insulting all the Latinos of the world but heck I know he will have a miserable life and that's enough for me
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Ziltoid: @ Damocles_Sword, No?
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Alan Pardew: And do you study the list of fallacies on Wikipedia and study about maxilla bones?
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Hellblazer: What if you're a trans virgin?
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - EleSigma: There needs to be a tier of cows with Nick Bates being (literal) shit tier and being ok to a-log and then at the top the mild lolcows who are "just" lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Ziltoid, do you hole up in your mom's basement for decades at a time?
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Cubanodun: The only thing I found weird here is people getting scared when  a lolcow use the suicide card
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Ziltoid: @ Damocles_Sword, I live on my own and have a job
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Cubanodun, Eh it kinda depends
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Ziltoid, than you're a normie and you should fuck off
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Alan Pardew: If it's some lolcow who really is mild maybe we should help that lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 4:12 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Ziltoid, according to wizard chan
May 31, 2015 at 4:13 AM - EleSigma: @ Alan Pardew, Is pointing out someone else's fallacy to derail an argument and shut it down a fallacy as well?
May 31, 2015 at 4:13 AM - Alan Pardew: If it's some retar.d just let him threatening suicide whatever he wants
May 31, 2015 at 4:13 AM - Cubanodun: @ Alan Pardew, if they consider their lifes worthless to kill themselves for stupid things then they are not worthy of ever living
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - Alan Pardew: @ EleSigma, idk, maybe to those who misuse fallacies does
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Cubanodun, Exactly
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - EleSigma: Like, if Chris started suddenly threatening suicide, I would take it slightly seriously considering he has a lot of shit that could cause him to go over the edge.
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - EleSigma: But a tumblrina like Straysheep? HAHAHA
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - Alan Pardew: @ EleSigma, This
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ EleSigma, you mean go over the edgy?
May 31, 2015 at 4:14 AM - EleSigma: @ Damocles_Sword, Yes
May 31, 2015 at 4:15 AM - Ziltoid: Chris arguably has more cause to threaten suicide than any tumblrina
May 31, 2015 at 4:15 AM - Cubanodun: @ Alan Pardew, so when a lolcow try to use the suicide card, no one should  stop them because that would be giving them the attention they crave
May 31, 2015 at 4:15 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Ziltoid, i'm honestly surprised he hasn't tried yet
May 31, 2015 at 4:16 AM - Cubanodun: We all know that all of them are to coward for that
May 31, 2015 at 4:17 AM - Hellblazer: Depends on the cow. For some of them, I'd be in favor of contacting the authorities. Especially if it's one who lives with their parents
May 31, 2015 at 4:18 AM - EleSigma: @ Cubanodun, Chris is a coward but with the right (or in this case wrong) influences he can be pushed.
May 31, 2015 at 4:18 AM - Melchett: If chris kills himself im taking it as a message
May 31, 2015 at 4:18 AM - Cubanodun: @ EleSigma, he only tried one time iirc and he did not do it for fear to end in limbo
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Hellblazer: @ Melchett, that there is good in the world?\
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Melchett: like hes too stupid the have the introspection for suicide, if he kills himself the worlds fucked and we should all folllow suit
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Alan Pardew: I remembered way back then I asked a question what if Chris did an Amanda Todd
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Hellblazer: if Chris kills himself it was just slep making it look like an accident
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Cubanodun: Almost all the lolcows to spam the card do it to get extreme reactions like slugfucker, Kayla or Vade
May 31, 2015 at 4:19 AM - Melchett: it's like animals predicting earthquakes and shit
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - Alan Pardew: And the media actually picked it up and portrayed him as a victim
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - Melchett: all the female lolcows do it
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - Alan Pardew: Imagine how the users will flood here demanding us to leave him alone
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - introman: @ Alan Pardew, maybe for a month
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - introman: the internet is laz
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - introman: lazy. they will move on
May 31, 2015 at 4:20 AM - introman: fast
May 31, 2015 at 4:21 AM - Cubanodun: @ Alan Pardew, that would be good, more lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 4:21 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Cubanodun, 
May 31, 2015 at 4:21 AM - Melchett: i wonder if chris can still be portrayed as the poor autistic man who didnt hurt anyboody
May 31, 2015 at 4:21 AM - EleSigma: @ Melchett, The media can find a way.
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Melchett: i mean hes doing a lot of shit that will make him indefensible tho
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Cubanodun: @ Melchett, not anymore  the gamestop incident prove it
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Alan Pardew: #JusticeForChristine #StopLyingMichaelSnyder
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Hellblazer: The media wouldn't touch Chris. Too complex a story for sound bites
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Hellblazer: They like simple narratives
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Damocles_Sword: 



 brittish person discovers s'mores
May 31, 2015 at 4:22 AM - Melchett: I also wonder how involved chris was in michael snyders bankruptcy
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Cubanodun: If Chris dies the only thing fo
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Melchett: @ Damocles_Sword, tfw dont know what smores are 
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Null: @ introman, intro, im moving to philippines
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Null: discuss
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Melchett: omfg its mike j
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Null: @ Melchett, 2 graham crackers with a marshmellow between them
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Melchett, watch the video
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Null: usually heated over a fire
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Null, Say Homer "hi" for me :3
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - EleSigma: @ Null, Punch Homer for me
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Cubanodun: That will change is people doing jokes about how barb now has more space to store more garbage
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Alan Pardew: @ EleSigma, ^
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Hellblazer: @ Null, and a piece of a Hershey bar
May 31, 2015 at 4:23 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ Null, you forgot the chocolate
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - Coster: @ Null, kill homer
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - meltychocolate: media don't seem to do much research anymore
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - six.four.systems: @ introman, You should changes your name to "Ghost of Introman".
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - introman: @ Null, it's where all the white people be moving
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - introman: also. that's like the number one destination for pua's and redpillers
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - introman: since it's dirt cheap
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - Alan Pardew: Vandalise Homer's house and painted "WE AGGROS ARE AFTER YOU"
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - EleSigma: @ meltychocolate, Nope, it's all sensationalism and clickbaiting anymore. They need those juicy Millenial clicks
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - Melchett: hahahahaha nulls moving to the PUA capital
May 31, 2015 at 4:24 AM - Cubanodun: @ Null, there is good Internet in  Philippines?
May 31, 2015 at 4:25 AM - Alan Pardew: Journalism like I posted before has committed suicide
May 31, 2015 at 4:25 AM - Ziltoid: get a picture with yourself and hotwheels
May 31, 2015 at 4:25 AM - introman: have fun. i heard good things about the philipines though.
May 31, 2015 at 4:25 AM - Alan Pardew: Reuben and "OMG GAMERGATE IS GOING TO MARS" and "HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA IS MISOGYNISTIC" proved that
May 31, 2015 at 4:25 AM - introman: If you don't mind rice, it's a nice place to live
May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - six.four.systems: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - introman: pinoy's love fucking rice
May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - introman: even more than chinese cuisine
May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - introman: which is weird.
May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - Cubanodun: @ Alan Pardew, WHATSAPP WHO TALKED SHIT NEPNEP?
May 31, 2015 at 4:26 AM - Cubanodun: WHO TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY WAIFU
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - Alan Pardew: Oops it's not Hyperdimension Neptunia
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - Alan Pardew: It's actually Akiba's Trip
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - introman: @Null, you dorming with the hot wheels?
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - Cubanodun: @ Alan Pardew, ammmm
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - Alan Pardew: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ravis...d-un_b_5572819.html?utm_hp_ref=women&ir=Women 
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 AM - Alan Pardew: DESPICABLE MISOGYNIST GAME
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 AM - EleSigma: News anymore is like little echo chambers. They all cater to a single group. Breitbart, Fox caters to the right, Huffpost, MSNBC to the left, Gawker to idiots, Jezebel and Salon to crazy left wing nutcases, and those numerous micro-news sites to right-wing nut cases.
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 AM - Cubanodun: I have to pirate it because my government hate dollars and coke zero
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 AM - Alan Pardew: @ EleSigma, And all of them are dead
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 AM - Alan Pardew: As in, suicidal and gone nuts
May 31, 2015 at 4:29 AM - meltychocolate: that article reads like a LiveJournal
May 31, 2015 at 4:29 AM - Alan Pardew: Internet Journalism Doesn't Have To Be Your Audience. Internet Journalism Is Over. RIP
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 AM - meltychocolate: I get all my news from kiwi farms
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 AM - _Alan Pardew  has a moment of silence for the insanity_
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 AM - HoloSkull: ...........................................
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 AM - HoloSkull: ................................................................................................................................
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 AM - HoloSkull: Amen
May 31, 2015 at 4:31 AM - meltychocolate: h
May 31, 2015 at 4:31 AM - Cubanodun: Kiwi farms is about ethics in the proper caring and preservation of lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 4:32 AM - Valiant: and making fun of autistics
May 31, 2015 at 4:32 AM - Alan Pardew: And r.etards
May 31, 2015 at 4:32 AM - Valiant: and stuoid bitches
May 31, 2015 at 4:33 AM - EleSigma: @ Cubanodun, Aren't you ever worried about the government tapping into and listening to internet communications to crack down on dissent?
May 31, 2015 at 4:33 AM - six.four.systems: Remember the article were some people are concerned white people might opress the Ayy Lmaos https://archive.md/OcsnW
May 31, 2015 at 4:33 AM - Cubanodun: @ EleSigma, they can't even block  a website that talk shit about them everyday
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 AM - EleSigma: @ Cubanodun, ah, ok.
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 AM - Cubanodun: Last time they tried they blocked Twitter and bit. Ly
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cuddlebug, I'll "Line of the Day" YOU!!!
May 31, 2015 at 4:35 AM - HoloSkull: (◡‿◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 4:35 AM - Damocles_Sword: all bananas are mutant clones
May 31, 2015 at 4:35 AM - Cuddlebug: @ Ziltoid, /rates optimistic
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cuddlebug, I done told ya!
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - HoloSkull: (▰˘◡˘▰)
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Dudeofteenage: Who the fuck made DNJack a mod
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Valiant: @ HoloSkull, i'll destroy you
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Valiant: @ Dudeofteenage, hes not
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Cuddlebug: @ Dudeofteenage, Null did
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - Hellblazer: @ Dudeofteenage, He's mod of Spergatory
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 AM - HoloSkull: 〜(￣▽￣〜)(〜￣▽￣)〜
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Valiant, Please tell me it's some kind of dumb joke
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Cubanodun: null is moving so we have to fight to the death for the title of King of Kiwis
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Valiant: yes it is
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Valiant, OK good
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Dudeofteenage: *Goes back to his cave*
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Valiant: He;s from ED and came here to start shit
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Valiant, Yeah I know
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 AM - EleSigma: @ Valiant, Little does he know, shit started a long long time ago.
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 AM - Darky: morning nerds
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 AM - six.four.systems: Could I become the mod of discussion.
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 AM - Valiant: https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpg.26492/
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 AM - Wilhelm: mron
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Dudeofteenage, DNJack is a great poster, he just has contrarian opinions
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Cuddlebug: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, /rates optimistic
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, Disagree
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Valiant: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, and shows his dick often
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - HoloSkull: @ Valiant,  Why would you want to destroy little old me (◠‿◠✿)
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Valiant: and posts our chat into ED :>
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Cuddlebug: next you're going to say the same thing about Asterisk
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Valiant: @ HoloSkull, you're too happy
May 31, 2015 at 4:39 AM - Valiant: @ Cuddlebug, whats with @ *Asterisk*?
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 AM - Cubanodun: No fun or happiness allowed here
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 AM - Wilhelm: my phone cant display the eyes of that emoticon so it just looks like a flower-eyed cyclops
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 AM - EleSigma: @ Valiant, He's just a sperg that can't stand opinions
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 AM - Valiant: ah noticed
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 AM - EleSigma: and when someone appears and challenges his opinion, he freaks out
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 AM - meltychocolate: ppls whose icons are vague symbols are suspect
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 AM - Wilhelm: i am TRIGGERED by your opinions! any opinion, in fact!
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 AM - Cubanodun: @ EleSigma, is he lolcow material?
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 AM - Organic Fapcup: @ Cubanodun, looks more like a run of the mill sperg than a lolcow proper.
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Cubanodun, You need to do more than just sperg on the odd forum to be a lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 AM - _Cubanodun  prepare the Halal image_
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, nah, just an ED sperg
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 AM - EleSigma: @ Cubanodun, ehhh, not really. Not enough info on him
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Dudeofteenage: Wait are we talking about DNJack or Asterisk
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Organic Fapcup: Asterisk.
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Cubanodun: You never know when someone is going to evolve  to a full lolcow they walk among us
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Organic Fapcup: Speaking of DNJack though, wasn't that guy a huge sperg?
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Organic Fapcup: How'd he get mod?
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Organic Fapcup, Apparently it's a joke
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Valiant: @ EleSigma, hmm.
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Cuddlebug: it's a joke
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Valiant: 
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Organic Fapcup, Dear Leader wanted to trigger people
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Organic Fapcup: @ Cuddlebug, ah
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Dudeofteenage: Can't say I find it that funny
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 AM - Dudeofteenage: Is DNJack in on the joke though
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Dudeofteenage, no
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - Dudeofteenage: Ahhhhhhhhhhhh
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - Dudeofteenage: OK, that's funny
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: I don't think so anyway
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - Organic Fapcup: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, great.
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - Cuddlebug: Yes
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 AM - Dudeofteenage: Yeah he is the type of self-regarding 18 year old fuckhole that would get offered mod after a month and say "Damn right I deserve this"
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - Dormiebasne: dnjack is feg also sleep
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - Cuddlebug: Null's just fucking with everyone by "promoting" the ED shitposter
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - Dudeofteenage: That Null
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - Dudeofteenage: He's such a wacky japester
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - meltychocolate: serial killer fan girls aren't going to do shit really
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 AM - Valiant: 
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Cubanodun: I don't want to be mod here, you have to deal with  people asking you to be banned
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Cuddlebug: "One who reads Infowars would drive me to drink until I ripped out their guts and David Crosby'd myself with their liver to prevent cirrhosis."
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Cuddlebug: what a nice guy
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ meltychocolate, unless they develop harley quinn syndrome
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Cubanodun: Or pestering for deleting threads
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - Valiant: I'd love too
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Cubanodun, that's easy though, you just say "no."
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 AM - meltychocolate: @ Damocles_Sword, it just seems unlikely
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - EleSigma: @ Damocles_Sword, You mean stockholm syndrome
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - Damocles_Sword: @ meltychocolate, its rare but happens
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, it's fun as shit when people beg for bans
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - Cubanodun: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,  consent is for the weak!
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: *consent hugs*
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 AM - meltychocolate: @ Cuddlebug, conspiracy fans are kinda fun to talk to imo
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - meltychocolate: I guess living with one could be grating
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - Hellblazer: pestering for thread deletion is pretty rare. from what I've seen. Then again, I don't see Null's inbox
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, I used to live with a Benghaitard
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - Dudeofteenage: *Benghazitard
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - Cubanodun: @ Hellblazer,  how many times Connor asked to be banned?
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 AM - Damocles_Sword: *Unconsentual hugs*
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - Hellblazer: @ Cubanodun, I think twice, but that's a guess
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - Ziltoid: @ Cubanodun, too many
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - Hellblazer: "nuke me you gutless motherfucker"
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - Ziltoid: "NULL YOU GUTLESS MOTHERFUCKER!"
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, Yo@ Hellblazer, u beat me to it
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 AM - meltychocolate: @ Dudeofteenage, oh,  yeah I mean like the people who believe in reptilians and shit
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, Oh yeah, that would suck
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 AM - Cubanodun: I don't know what they gain for being banned
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 AM - Dudeofteenage: Luckily David Ike can afford his own place
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Cubanodun, They don't want to come back here and have poor self control
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Cubanodun, they think it will stop them from coming back but then they just make alts
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 AM - meltychocolate: actually I guess the politics stuff would get old faster
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 AM - Ziltoid: I'm watching an old Markiplier vid and his voice is different.
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 AM - Cubanodun: @ Dudeofteenage, is a fact that lolcows doesn't have self control
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 AM - Ziltoid: night ansd fucking day
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, link?
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, I tried to treat it as research at first, but it got pretty tiresome
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - Cubanodun: Or they dont know when they have to shut up
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - Dudeofteenage: I did part of my thesis on conspiracy theories in politics, but not contemporary ones
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, 



 Mark plays SCP Containment Breach.
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 AM - meltychocolate: like I don't give a shit about benghazi that must be tediousr
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Cubanodun: Without their inability to remain quiet this forums would be very speculative about them
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, It's kind of funny, because it's a case of the conservatives believing their own publicity
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - meltychocolate: @ Dudeofteenage, that sounds interesting. what theories?
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, yeah, that's noticeably different
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Damocles_Sword: 



May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Hellblazer: still can't handle his delivery, though
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, He@ Hellblazer, he's not even wearing glasses
May 31, 2015 at 4:55 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, I was looking at the French and Russian revolutions, so really all kinds of theories.  One of my favourite ones was the idea in Russia that the Czarina was a German spy
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - meltychocolate: @ Dudeofteenage, that's fascinating.  I haven't run into many nondomestic conspiracy theories
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Null: back
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Null: nigger nigger nigger ngger
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, You ever see those pictures of the Tsar and the King of England together?
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Ziltoid: Un-fucking-canny
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Null: when was the last time england had a king
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - meltychocolate: @ Null, hi
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate, Conspiracy theories have been around basically as long as people have been discussing politics
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Durring WW II
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Yeah, it's eerie.  Ironically the Kaiser was also a cousin but didn't look similar
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Ziltoid: King George VI
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Did you know the Czar's family spoke English in their private life?


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, Nope.
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, They were massive Britaboos, ironically 
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 AM - meltychocolate: @ Dudeofteenage, oh,  for sure. what was your thesis?
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, But the Russian Imperial family stopped speaking Russian as their first language in the early 1700s
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 AM - Ziltoid: Guess the monarch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:58 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ meltychocolate,It was about the parallel roles of Marie Antoinette and the Czarina in their respective revolutions
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 AM - Null: russia has been britaboos for hundreds of years
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Null: russia was the first real westernizer
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Ziltoid: Which one is King George and which one is the Tsar of Russia?
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, It's George on the right
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Null, They were Francaboos before they were Britaboos
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, those are fucking handsome men
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Iknowrite?
May 31, 2015 at 5:00 AM - Cubanodun: Bling and beards of power
May 31, 2015 at 5:00 AM - Ziltoid: 10/10. Would have as monarch.
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 AM - Dudeofteenage: Czar Alexander famously bragged that he spoke better French than Napoleon
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 AM - Dudeofteenage: Which sounds impressive, but Napoleon's French wasn't that great
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, Napoleon was a damned dirty corsican
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Exactly
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, You're estonian, right?
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, I've seen some of his state papers and they're riddled with spelling mistakes, although apparently he was much better when speaking than writing
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Naw, I just live here
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Dudeofteenage: I aspire to Estonian citizenship but it's a long process
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 AM - Ziltoid: Didn't Estonia enjoy brief independence before The soviet union "reclaimed" them during the first world war?
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Dudeofteenage: Yep, 1919-1940
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, Maybe Null should move to estonia.
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Admiral Piett: Hey
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Dudeofteenage: Gonna be a big party here in 2019
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, What is your ethic heritage if you don't mind me asking?
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Anglo-Scottish-Cornish
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Dudeofteenage, whats happening then?
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Admiral Piett, 100th anniversary of independence
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, What brought you to a country that doesn't even speak an indo-european language?
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, That's a long story 
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 AM - Valiant: @ *Asterisk*, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:06 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, One that I'd be genuinely interested to hear.
May 31, 2015 at 5:06 AM - Ziltoid: But that's up to you.
May 31, 2015 at 5:06 AM - Dudeofteenage: @ Ziltoid, Maybe another time
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 AM - Dudeofteenage: I originally just came in here to bitch about DNJack
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 AM - Dudeofteenage: So I should go make lunch, cya
May 31, 2015 at 5:08 AM - meltychocolate: Yeahhhh lolita secrets are up
May 31, 2015 at 5:08 AM - Ziltoid: @ Dudeofteenage, You moved to Estonia to complain about a person on a random internet forum?
May 31, 2015 at 5:08 AM - Ziltoid: JK later,
May 31, 2015 at 5:08 AM - meltychocolate: tfw people describe it being morning or doing daily things
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 AM - Ziltoid: @ meltychocolate, Welcome to a multinational internet forum.
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, did u get my message
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Dudeofteenage, who is DNjack and why is he or she a mod?
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Admiral Piett, ED shitposter, long story
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 AM - Admiral Piett: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, but I like long stories
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, it wasn't as lonely online when I lived in new York
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 AM - meltychocolate: people were still chatting when you go to sleep and stuff
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 AM - meltychocolate: @ Admiral Piett, I'm curious too
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 AM - meltychocolate: I'm hungry
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ meltychocolate, then go eat some meltychocolate
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 AM - Admiral Piett: @ A Grand Number of Pounds,  you know who DNjack is?
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 AM - Null: big announecment
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 AM - Null: i have updated my portfolio website
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 AM - Null: http://jaw.sh/
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 AM - Null: behold
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Null, its beautiful
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 AM - Hellblazer: lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 AM - Hellblazer: when is the move?
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ Admiral Piett, not much. Some ed troll who waddled over here. Rustled a bunch of people's jimmies. Null thought that was funny and so gave her a "promotion".  She's really freaking good at getting people to talk about her I swear I can't come into chat without her coming up.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: "her"
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 AM - Null: dnjack is a 20-something year old alcoholic homosexual
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 AM - Hellblazer: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, he
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 AM - Null: basically, one of us.
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: @ Hellblazer, we confirmed that? people said it was a he cause of the dick pics, then someone decided it was a she. Then i stopped caring to keep track.
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 AM - Admiral Piett: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, thank you
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 AM - LegoTugboat: So, what was DNAJACK about anyway?
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - LegoTugboat: Was she Null's waifu or something?
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - meltychocolate: idgi
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - Null: you people are retarded
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - Null: i literally just explained this
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - Null: dnjack is a 20 something alcoholic who posted chatlogs from this room to Encyclopedia Dramatica's forums and everyone chimped
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - Null: muh breach of privacy
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - Null: this channel is public
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 AM - meltychocolate: I'm really neutral on dnjack
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 AM - LegoTugboat: Ah.
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 AM - LegoTugboat: So all 20 people of EDF saw it.
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 AM - Null: yes
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 AM - Hellblazer: Obemetron gun steal our privates
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - LegoTugboat: If it goes viral, they might hit 50.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - Null: edf doesn't get nearly as many people because nobody wants to be a part of a community that is so openly antagonistic.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: isn't obamatron no longer chat banned?
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: I saw his name in the list earlier
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - Null: no, he is, but there's a glitch in weeaboo chat.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - Null: if he posts the message display the recent post is counted as activity.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: What freaking bothers people so much about him? Wizzrobe annoyed me way more and he's literally a potato.
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 AM - Null: notice how positron is counted as active despite not being here.
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 AM - Ziltoid: I want to say that ADF is just trolling us... but then he actually got the crappy tattoos that he said he was gonna get...
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 AM - Ziltoid: The "Jan Rankowski Effect" or something
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 AM - Valiant: @ Null, I send you email.
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Null should meet you before he leaves Aussie Land
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: oh god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: from ADF's friends list
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - LegoTugboat: Some of that fanart those fangirls make.
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - Null: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, impressive.
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - Admiral Piett: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, what is it?
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 AM - LegoTugboat: Who the fuck makes Auschwitz fanart?
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 AM - Null: edgy teenagers
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, ADF isn't clever enough to troll
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 AM - Null: ADF has no redeeming qualities
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 AM - Null: Jan tried to make Jace unlikable but he failed because he's a chill guy.
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 AM - Null: He came off more as a well intentioned idiot than a maniac.
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, I would totally buy Jan's drinks if he came to Portland.
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 AM - meltychocolate: people discuss adfs fake locations sometimes
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 AM - Ziltoid: @ Hellblazer, I STILL want ADF to get an anti-kiwi farms tattoo.
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Ziltoid: ON HIS FOREGEAD
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Hellblazer: @ Ziltoid, same
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - LegoTugboat: ADF should get an emu ranch tattoo
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Ziltoid: forehead even.
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Admiral Piett: ADF makes me wonder, can anyone truly be a maoist in this day and age?
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, this should be top priority
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Hellblazer: anywhere. Just knowing there's a Kiwi Farms tattoo in the world
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Null: @ Admiral Piett, maoism is completely forsaken.
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 AM - Null: My friend is Chinese and he says that China has a bigger free market than any western country. It is totally capitalistic.
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Null: The only difference is, China allows no political freedoms.
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Null: As far as the average Chinaman is concerned, everyone loves the Chinese government and dissent is a Western lie.
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, Free market, but no free ideas?
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Null: no. just no political freedom.
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Ziltoid,  that's how Chile and Argentina worked
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Null: you can come up with any ideas that you want, but they better respect the Communist Party of China and the Chairan.
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 AM - Null: Chairman*
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 AM - Ziltoid: Mao is fat and I would not form a political party with him.
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 AM - LegoTugboat: But would you form a political party with Zombie Mao?
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 AM - Ziltoid: Fat, unattractive Chinaman: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:45 AM - LegoTugboat: Wouldn't be fat anymore because of the decomposing.
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 AM - Darky: @ LegoTugboat, i would with MechaMao
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 AM - Valiant: Jan is a sperg.
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 AM - Null: @ Ziltoid, 



May 31, 2015 at 5:46 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, But I would still buy him drinks.
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:46 AM - LegoTugboat: Trigger warning: Racist.
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: _chings and chongs internally_
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 AM - six.four.systems: Warn't the Chinese trying to make a super weapon out of one of the chairmen that died in 1997.
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 AM - six.four.systems: h
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, I want to See ADF sing this song Live.
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 AM - Wilhelm: h
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: abcdefg_ijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 AM - LegoTugboat: And just to repost today's bad art.
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 AM - LegoTugboat: http://img08.deviantart.net/f9b0/i/2015/142/1/2/tee_needs_to_shut_it_off_by_immortaltom-d8ucx55.jpg Asstits.
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 AM - LegoTugboat: I think that would fufill your quota for bad art.
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 AM - Wilhelm: you werent kidding when you said asstits
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 AM - Ziltoid: h
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 AM - Wilhelm: i thought you were. sure showed me
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 AM - Wilhelm: h
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Wilhelm, well, how often do you hear asstits?
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 AM - Ziltoid: @ Null, A person can dream.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 AM - Wilhelm: @ LegoTugboat,  all of two times. this is probably the third
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 AM - Valiant: 



 QUICK GET DOBSON
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 AM - Null: @ Valiant, mmm inflated wimmins
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 AM - Admiral Piett: I saw something terrifying yesterday
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, I'm gonna kill Dobson IRL.
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 AM - Ziltoid: "DO YOU WANT TO FUCKING DIE, ANDREW??
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 AM - Null: NOW WHAT'S THIS FUCKING CODE
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 AM - Admiral Piett: A Dora the Explorer mascot
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Ziltoid, bludgeon him with a bike pump
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 AM - Admiral Piett: its face was terrifying
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 AM - Valiant: @ Ziltoid, I believe you
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 AM - Ziltoid: I'm watching "The Complete Story of Parkourdude91" out of nostalgia.
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, At least someone does.
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 AM - Valiant: @ Admiral Piett, Dora is terrifying in its own way
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 AM - Ziltoid: Ok. I'm gonna drink some water... and try to get some sleep.
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 AM - Valiant: There really should be like some show where some Aborignal Kid teaches you some Abbo language, "YES THATS RIGHT, WHITE MAN IS EVIL"
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Valiant,  But this thing, it was six foot and smiling at me, it was so weird.
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 AM - Ziltoid: @ Valiant, Die white people.
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 AM - A Grand Number of Pounds: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:58 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Valiant, I did not go to the footy to see some LatinX mascot
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 AM - Null: @ A Grand Number of Pounds, it would be better if everything in the 2nd and 3rd panels were Japanese
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 AM - Ziltoid: OK. Time for me to go to bed.
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 AM - Ziltoid: Goodnight, people.
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 AM - Alan Pardew: Who the fuck named their IRC as "Unlimited Fedoras IRC"
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 AM - Valiant: @ Admiral Piett, oh right the State of origin
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 AM - Valiant: Who won?
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 AM - meltychocolate: @ Ziltoid, goodnight
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 AM - Admiral Piett: Queensland, I was talking about the Titans Vs Bunnies match
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 AM - Valiant: Fuck whenever I think of Footy I recall that insurance ad where and someone says that The Storms ruined his car and someone says "I Hate those Melbourne Players."
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 AM - Valiant: 



May 31, 2015 at 6:09 AM - Hat: @ *Asterisk*, Stop posting.
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Valiant, that Broncos ad was gold
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 AM - Valiant: @ Admiral Piett, Dad why was the Great Wall of China Built?
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 AM - Alan Pardew: Bah Homer's Twitter is boring
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 AM - Valiant: 



May 31, 2015 at 6:11 AM - Alan Pardew: Mention foreskins in the thread 
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 AM - meltychocolate: @ Hat, hey thanks to his paint I've learned that hitler was bad
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 AM - meltychocolate: *postings not paint
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 AM - Alan Pardew:  Birds of a feather flock together
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 AM - Alan Pardew: At this point we're a few steps closer to having a Homer General Thread in Loveshy Therapy Center
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 AM - Organic Fapcup: "Video game/anime waifu connoiseur, gaming sexist extraordinaire. Video game vlogger with dry balls of steel."
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 AM - Organic Fapcup: I'm guessing homer's balls are dry because he spends all his time fapping :^)
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 AM - Alan Pardew: Btw he deleted another tweet but I saved it
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 AM - LegoTugboat: blue balls of steel
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 AM - Alan Pardew: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:25 AM - Organic Fapcup: @ Alan Pardew, what a sped
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 AM - Valiant: @ Alan Pardew, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:30 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Valiant, No this is 100% real
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 AM - Alan Pardew: I'm super cereal
May 31, 2015 at 6:43 AM - Valiant: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/actual-decent-tumblrs.9835/#post-744782 T-minus everyone plugging their tumblr: now.
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 AM - Clown Doll: Hey all.
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: sup fegs
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 AM - Alan Pardew: http://www.returnofkings.com/64859/did-sjws-cost-russia-victory-in-the-eurovision-song-contest What weed are they smoking when they write this. I wish they can share some with me
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  I don't know if it's SJWs, but it's true, Russia is being treated unfairly because political reasons.
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 AM - Clown Doll: I'd attribute a lot of it to the recent situation in Ukraine rather than SJWs.
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Agreed
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 AM - AWB-81: Ukraine has everyone in that region on edge
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Yeah
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 AM - AWB-81: Also Russia's military provocations are not helping
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 AM - AWB-81: Also, sorry. Good morning guys!
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  Hey.
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, Mornin'
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 AM - Admiral Piett: @ AWB-81, mornin
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 AM - AWB-81: @ Admiral Piett, @ Clown Doll, @ Alan Pardew, Hey!
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - Alan Pardew: Still the article seems to be focusing about SJWs rather than the Ukraine situation (which is more reasonable)
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, SJW's are an easier target
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - Alan Pardew: Never mind there is a brief mention
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - Valiant: SJWS RUIN EVERYTHING
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - Alan Pardew: _but the indication is clear that many held Russia’s anti-gay legislation and *alleged sponsorship of separatists in Eastern Ukraine against her.*_
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  http://www.returnofkings.com/64661/5-reasons-why-you-should-never-date-a-girl-with-dyed-hair This is a way more batshit article, though
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 AM - Alan Pardew: Actually there's one mention of Ukraine
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, LOL Agreed
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 AM - AWB-81: @ Valiant, Yes, they have become everyone's villains lately
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, What kind of site is this?
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 AM - Clown Doll: I'm literally reading an MRA Gawker publication.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Clown Doll: well okay, >literally.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Alan Pardew: There are 3 mentions of the word "SJW" in the article
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Valiant: SJW and MRAs really piss me off.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Alan Pardew: Eh maybe I'm desperate for content
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Valiant, Same
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Thanks for the article
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - AWB-81:  , that is crazy
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Clown Doll: @ Valiant,  It's a retard circus.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Valiant: Like granted, there are some things that are inheritly biased with genders.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - AWB-81: @ Valiant, The pendulum of public opinion is swinging against them lately
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Valiant: Like Sexual Dimorphism is a real thing.
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 AM - Clown Doll: I mean retard circus :^).
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, You love throwing that in our faces
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 AM - Valiant: There are some things men can do better than women and there are some things women can do better then men. There are exceptions.
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  well soz
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 AM - Maruukat: https://8ch.net/cow/res/120316.html#120377
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, monsanto rotation
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 AM - CatParty: http://diosa-latina-de-misandria.tumblr.com/
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 AM - Alan Pardew: HOLY SHIT RAVEN SPARKS (?) IS BACK
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 AM - Valiant: Personally what pisses me off is hyper masculinity of the MRAs and the Over-Aggressiveness of SJWs.
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 AM - CatParty: All this is new : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, >Calls himself SJW
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, Most likely troll
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Valiant: @ alyisandra is Raven Sparks?
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - CatParty: Check out all these headmates http://diosa-latina-de-misandria.tumblr.com/TID-DID
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - LegoTugboat: Troll or idiot.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Clown Doll: @ Valiant,  I'm pissed off when MRAs think that everything would be better if things like were they were in the mythical 1950s.
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, No it's adf
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - CatParty: So idiot
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, this looks like him
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Maruukat: who's raven sparks?
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 AM - Clown Doll: Or whatever era they pretend to have extensive knowledge about.
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Maruukat: im too lazy to read thread
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - CatParty: @ AWB-81, It is his legit tumblr
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Clown Doll, MRA blogs always remind me of Fallout
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, I see it
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Alan Pardew:  /cow/ seems to be full blown autism now
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Valiant: 
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, Because of enter kids?
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 AM - Alan Pardew: I hate to post this, but I think I should make a thread as a litmus test to see how shit the board has gone
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, It is up top, if you go through the archive you can find the pic of me using him for target practice
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, I think the move to 8chan has caused the downfall
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - Valiant: What I like to do with Tumblrs is if they say something like "Hi Kiwi" I often reply.
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - Clown Doll: "It’s nigh on impossible to have a song contest based on rewarding voice performances alone. But Eurovision no longer approaches, if it ever did, the notion of a legitimate contest" This is true though, Eurovision has been for long a country favoritism contest.
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - Alan Pardew: Btw alyisandra is not Raven Sparks
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 AM - Maruukat: https://8ch.net/cow/res/120373.html#120373
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 AM - Clown Doll: Or "true", it's a matter of opinion but a lot of the voting blocks go by country favoritism.
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 AM - CatParty: @ AWB-81, I gotta get to my work PC to do full screengrabs but those headmates are killing me
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 AM - Alan Pardew: I think it's more of a victim of Raven Sparks
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 AM - Clown Doll: And especially in the mid-2000s Eurovision was mostly like a weirdness contest.
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, Is there  a way to do a full page screengrab?
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - CatParty: @ AWB-81, I have chrome extensions
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - CatParty: But not on my phone lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - CatParty: Religious Affiliation - Jodo Shinshu Buddhist / Atheist Wiccan
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, Tell me and I will install them
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 AM - Alan Pardew: Can someone make a thread on /cow/ as an experiment to see how shit /cow/ is?
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 AM - Clown Doll: @ Maruukat,  Between that and the thread on the Swedish cosplayer it seems that /cow/ is experiencing rapid EDFification.
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 AM - Alan Pardew: Try making an Irate Gamer thread there and see how autistic /cow/ is now
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 AM - CatParty: @ AWB-81, Oh I don't know the name offhand but if you search in the extensions "full page screengrab" it shows up
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, Okay
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Weenification? I dunno what to call it, but there seems to be a brain wasting disease with certain sites these days.
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 AM - AWB-81: Mad troll disease.
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 AM - CatParty: LOVES - Communism, BDSM, Queer People, Tattoos, Non-Binary Trans* People, Rollerblading, Cosplay, Intersectional Feminism, Misandry, Stealing Ice Cream from Cisdudes and laying them low with the Matriarchy, Fedora Shaming, Photography, Cartog
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 AM - Maruukat: @ Clown Doll, EDification?
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 AM - CatParty: HATES - Cisdudes, cops, nazis, bosses, slut shaming, body negativity, fatphobia, white supremacy, capitalism, cispatriarchy, ableism, ageism, MRAs, TERFs, Homophobia, Transphobia, and borders
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 AM - Alan Pardew: So.... who's gonna make an Irate Gamer thread on /cow/ as an experiment?
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 AM - AWB-81: @ Maruukat, People devolving into stupid Jackasses that use the sites as personal armies or shaming boards
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, >ableism
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 AM - hurrhurrhurr: there are two things you need to know about me
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 AM - hurrhurrhurr: I spin more rhymes than a lazy susan
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - hurrhurrhurr: and I'm innocent til my guilt it proven
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - Clown Doll: @ Maruukat,  I mean succumbing to the same folly as ED did - articles on "I don't like this thing/person/opinion, therefore they're a lolcow" and Personal Armies.
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - Alan Pardew: nvm I think my request is retarded
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - Clown Doll: Although to be fair, most of the articles on ED were not about Lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Yep!
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - Clown Doll: basically everything and everone was made fun of
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, Adf also got himself an alog.  Did you see this yet? 



May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - Clown Doll: But in terms of locows, that cosplayer thread on /cow/ was pathetic
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, That video was awful, the guy really had me cringing
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, >AtheistGamer
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - Alan Pardew: LOL
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew,  
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 AM - Clown Doll: ED's articles on things that weren't lolcows though were severely tongue in cheek
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - CatParty: Ya I think he could be something for us someday
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ CatParty, is that the athiest gamer guy?
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Back in the day, they were really funny.
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - CatParty: @ hurrhurrhurr, Ya
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay sorry to sperg again, but what's the chances of /cow/ newfags sperging on an Irate Gamer thread?
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  Some of them still are but that depends on the writer.
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, I wish I knew /cow/ better to answer that
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, It is likely, the only other problem is the swarm of porn and dangerous downloads from that site.
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - CatParty: Make an enter thread 
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, Late
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, There's been like 3 threads there lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, They already have one
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, The veterans hate the posters on it
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, Huh, really?
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Yeah
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - Alan Pardew: Finally, some hope
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - dollarpennypincher: morning
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - Alan Pardew: @ dollarpennypincher, Morning!
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - AWB-81: @ dollarpennypincher, Hey!
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ AWB-81, sounds familiar
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - CatParty: Lol 
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 AM - Alan Pardew: nvm disregard my Irate Gamer request on /cow/
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 AM - Clown Doll: @ dollarpennypincher,  Hey.
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 AM - LegoTugboat: God I hate this cold weather
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 AM - Alan Pardew: @ CatParty, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ Alan Pardew, remember that one guy that thought cow was better than this website?
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 AM - Clown Doll: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 AM - LegoTugboat: 14 today, 12 for the next 3 days
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 AM - Alan Pardew: @ dollarpennypincher, lolyes
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ Alan Pardew, and then went over there just to comment on that enter thread?
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 AM - CatParty: @ dollarpennypincher, And then came back under an alt
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ CatParty, i didnt know about the alt part
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - CatParty: Wasn't even banned here lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - Clown Doll: @ dollarpennypincher,  StateofMind?.
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - dollarpennypincher: on the cow site and they still got a nick bate banner
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ Clown Doll, i think so
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/post-entersphere.9588/page-4#post-716300
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 AM - CatParty: He made a bunch of shitposts under an alt
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Did you see the Angry Joe thread on /cow/ ?
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - dollarpennypincher: "Auckland faggots confirmed for worst Chan posters. OP has autism."
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - CatParty: Like a week later
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, no
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - Alan Pardew: Honestly I've been staying away from /cow/
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 AM - Maruukat: have you heard of justin rpg?
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 AM - Maruukat: justinrpg
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 AM - Maruukat: **
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Maruukat, Yes
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, That link I provided where where a few members of the now defunct Entersphere board said they were posting on /cow/ and null mentioned the veterans being mad at them
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 AM - CatParty: https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/youngkengle-jpg.29751/
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, haha
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 AM - Valiant: @ CatParty, he looks pretty normal-ish
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, Kengle!
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 AM - Maruukat: @ CatParty, is that a plate of rice in his hand?
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 AM - CatParty: I gotta say this, kengle has actually become benign since becoming a lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 AM - Clown Doll: Oh yeah, since a lot of y'all are here right now.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - CatParty: No new vnt 
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - Clown Doll: Or the "morning crew" as you'se all called.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - Ronald Gaygun: has kengle ever been not benign?
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - Alan Pardew: Meh I gotta brb, anything you want to share @ Clown Doll, ?
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - Ronald Gaygun: he's always struck me as some harmless old autistic dude
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - AWB-81: @ Ronald Gaygun, I think there was an edgy version back in the 90's
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 AM - Clown Doll: I'm probably going to not be around during mornings in the next few months because my work is starting next week.
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Congrats!
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ Clown Doll, nice
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Clown Doll: I'm not like leaving the forums or anything, I'm just letting y'all know why I won't be around as much.
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81, @ dollarpennypincher,  Thanks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, What time is it where you are?
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: so many fags.  So, so many fags
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, hiyas~
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Take care and work hard!
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, sup
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  Right now it'ss 14.19.
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - AWB-81: @ Delicious Stickmeat, Hey
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 AM - Clown Doll: I might look into using this site on mobile, tho'.
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, Oh I'll see you around then since when I'm at work I'm like there 12 hours a day
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay I gotta brb
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 AM - Clown Doll: Well, I'll probably have mobile sometimes and come on the site after work of course.
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ Clown Doll, what country do u live in?
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 AM - CatParty: I can't get enough of how cringey this video is 



May 31, 2015 at 7:22 AM - Clown Doll: @ dollarpennypincher,  Finland.
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  It's a meme, you dip!.
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 AM - CatParty: Everything about it is failure
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 AM - CatParty: I cringe so hard because I have never hear internet memes or slang used in real life
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  I like the fat kid more than the "le old school /b/tard that tries to school him".
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, Hahahaha yes!
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 AM - Clown Doll: SLASHH bee.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 AM - Clown Doll: pygmy
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, Brony meet up 



May 31, 2015 at 7:27 AM - Clown Doll: oh my god that narrating
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 AM - Picklechu: @ CatParty, Wow.
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 AM - Valiant: I still hunger.
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 AM - bungholio: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:37 AM - Valiant: Dare I waste my "weekly" maccas run?
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Valiant, in the pursuit of happiness, yes
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Valiant, Umm robots don't eat geez
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 AM - Valiant: @ Delicious Stickmeat, I have a human inside me.
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Valiant, kinky tell us more
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 AM - LegoTugboat: Null's been knocking up the Aussie girls.
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Delicious Stickmeat, shes more man than machine
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: Also plz tell my endo to quit handing me huge needles to stick into myself this is getting old.
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: me: "So, uhhh, can I get this in like...pill form?"  Him: "Nope you aren't scared of needles are you?"
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 AM - bungholio: needles are good for steroids 
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 AM - bungholio: so I'm a fan of the needle
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ bungholio, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - LegoTugboat: God, that Poldark show, I don't get it
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - bungholio: @ Delicious Stickmeat, good!
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - LegoTugboat: He's a fucking noble, he doesn't have to stay in a shithole of a town
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - LegoTugboat: He can piss off to anywhere else and mine copper there.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: Goserelin acetate (Zoladex, AstraZeneca) is an injectable gonadotropin releasing hormone superagonist (GnRH agonist), also known as a luteinizing hormone releasing hormone (LHRH) agonist. Structurally, it is a decapeptide. Goserelin acetate is used to suppress production of the sex hormones.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 AM - LegoTugboat: And clearly, he has to chain his wife to the damn house.
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: SuperAgonist sounds like a Spiderman villian name.
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 AM - LegoTugboat: Or at the least, tell her not to bring the plague to the house.
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 AM - Admiral Piett: @ LegoTugboat, What are your ranting about?
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Admiral Piett, this show on TV at the moment, poldark
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 AM - LegoTugboat: The plot of it makes no sense because of the obvious flaw.
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 AM - Admiral Piett: Whats the show about?
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 AM - LegoTugboat: Some guy that goes to war, comes back and starts a mining company.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - LegoTugboat: He starts it in an area where there's no copper, gets pissy, moans about it, marries a servant
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - Admiral Piett: Oh
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - Admiral Piett: that motherfucker
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - LegoTugboat: The servant proceeds to break up the marriage with his cousin and his wife.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - LegoTugboat: And now she brings back the fucking PLAGUE.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - Admiral Piett: That was on the ABC a while ago
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - LegoTugboat: Yeah, it's still going.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 AM - Admiral Piett: Which war did he fight in?
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 AM - LegoTugboat: Dunno, but the enemy didn't do a bloody good job.
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 AM - Admiral Piett: Probably the American Independence War
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 AM - LegoTugboat: And now he's looting a ship.
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 AM - Absinthe: I went to the mine which they used to film the original Poldark from the 80s
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 AM - Admiral Piett: Why is he doing that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Admiral Piett, for the childrens.
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 AM - Clown Doll: @ Absinthe,  Oh hey dude.
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 AM - Absinthe: @ Admiral Piett, Everyone in Cornwall in the 1800s looted ships. Everyone.
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 AM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, hey man!
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 AM - LegoTugboat: Christ, why doesn't he go somewhere outside of Warburton's influence.
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 AM - LegoTugboat: Then he can fuck his redhead skank and mine his copper without getting shit on by the entire population of Europe.
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Absinthe, why'd they do that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 AM - Absinthe: @ Admiral Piett, they were dirt poor and wanted free stuff. Plus they were about 2 weeks from London so the army was unlikely to come and stop them.
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - kuzronk: I feel transgender and have autism
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - kuzronk: Am I a low cow?
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - bungholio: @ kuzronk, no
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - Admiral Piett: @ Absinthe, Interesting
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - LegoTugboat: "The rightful owners of the ship have seen us looting and want us to stop! Those bastards!"
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ kuzronk, do u do anything funny?
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 AM - Absinthe: There was one shipwreck happened on a Sunday. The guy that saw it ran into the local church to tell the news. The priest asked that everyone wait a few minutes before running to loot the wreck so he'd have time to change out of his robe.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - kuzronk: @dollarpennypincher Well not really.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - Absinthe: Also the locals would set up fake lighthouses to lure ships onto the rocks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - Admiral Piett: @ LegoTugboat, so are you watching it out of Schadenfreude?
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ kuzronk, eh that's not enough to be a cow or halal then
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - kuzronk: Done some stupid af things though. Mostly irl and close though.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - LegoTugboat: No, because I want to see the show after.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - bungholio: @ kuzronk, cool
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ kuzronk, there are ppl with aspergers on the site though
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ kuzronk, katsu's one
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 AM - LegoTugboat: The show after is some demented Kiwi show about a pregnant 13 year old.
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 AM - dollarpennypincher: @ kuzronk, im pretty sure there are some trans people here too
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 AM - LegoTugboat: And a haunted lake and a sex convent.
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 AM - Admiral Piett: Wow
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 AM - LegoTugboat: Yeah.
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 AM - Admiral Piett: sounds like excellent viewing
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - LegoTugboat: mfw, they spent 12 hours looting the ship.
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - LegoTugboat: And now they're only just getting around to helping the survivors.
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - Admiral Piett: Wow
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - Admiral Piett: Fucking Cornish people
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - LegoTugboat: Holy shit, Poldark's a bastard.
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - Admiral Piett: all they do right is make pasties
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 AM - Admiral Piett: What did he do"
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 AM - LegoTugboat: Well the survivors are attacking the peasants for, well...
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 AM - Absinthe: Cornish pasties are dabes
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 AM - LegoTugboat: Taking half a damn day to maybe get them off a ship.
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 AM - LegoTugboat: Poldark's supporting the peasants.
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 AM - Admiral Piett: FFS, why do Brisith rich people have to be twats on tv?
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 AM - LegoTugboat: Look, I get you're hungry and all that, but maaaybe rescue survivors while looting the ship.
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - LegoTugboat: Or be an utter bastard and rescue the survivors and use them to loot the ship.
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - Admiral Piett: Tugboat, where are you from?
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - Darky: you guys are so gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - Clown Doll: What's a gross thought.
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - LegoTugboat: That way you can say with a straight face that you weren't looting it, you were merely helping the survivors to get their belongings.
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - LegoTugboat: And I'm an Aussie.
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 AM - Clown Doll: That if Chris transitions to a "full woman", Kengle might actually be horny for him.
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 AM - LegoTugboat: "We're here to restore order, sir." "Wait until morning, they're brawling and fighting with each other."
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 AM - Admiral Piett: God, this Poldark bloke sounds like arsehole Jack Sparrow
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 AM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, :-(
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 AM - LegoTugboat: Poldark's virtually a giant asshole.
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 AM - LegoTugboat: No humanity except for his redhead bitch.
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 AM - LegoTugboat: "Oh, but if I close the mine then my workers will die."
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 AM - LegoTugboat: They're farmers. And you're on the coast.
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 AM - Absinthe: Actual Cornish wreckers had a habit of drowning the ship's crew. So there's that...
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 AM - Admiral Piett: Fuck the workers
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 AM - Admiral Piett: the Industrial revolutions round the corner
May 31, 2015 at 8:03 AM - LegoTugboat: And now the redhead realizes that...


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 8:03 AM - Valiant: This Chicken and Cheese
May 31, 2015 at 8:03 AM - Valiant: looks like a $3 burger
May 31, 2015 at 8:03 AM - LegoTugboat: Giving the plague to your infant child = Bad idea.
May 31, 2015 at 8:04 AM - Absinthe: Be back later. Bye, chat!
May 31, 2015 at 8:04 AM - LegoTugboat: I'm all for women's lib and equality and all that, but goddamn, if you're gonna go volunteer to play with the plague, don't rush back and nurse your daughter when you get it.
May 31, 2015 at 8:05 AM - Clown Doll: @ Absinthe,  Peace.
May 31, 2015 at 8:06 AM - LegoTugboat: "Sooner or later, we must declare what side we are on. There are only two sides" "So what side do you declare."
May 31, 2015 at 8:06 AM - LegoTugboat: "I declare the third side."
May 31, 2015 at 8:06 AM - Valiant: #edge
May 31, 2015 at 8:07 AM - LegoTugboat: It's like saying "The apple is either green or red. But I like my apples to be blue."
May 31, 2015 at 8:07 AM - LegoTugboat: She's on the edge of the cliff, Poldark. Push her off, push her off, push her off.
May 31, 2015 at 8:09 AM - LegoTugboat: SUCK SHIT, POLDARK!
May 31, 2015 at 8:09 AM - LegoTugboat: Arrested for looting and murder.
May 31, 2015 at 8:09 AM - LegoTugboat: And rioting.
May 31, 2015 at 8:10 AM - LegoTugboat: And the show's over, nice of it to end on a high note.
May 31, 2015 at 8:13 AM - Clown Doll: Nice.
May 31, 2015 at 8:13 AM - LegoTugboat: The English had the death penalty back then, right?
May 31, 2015 at 8:14 AM - Ronald Gaygun: oh man this sapce marine game is fun
May 31, 2015 at 8:15 AM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:15 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, which one are you playing?
May 31, 2015 at 8:15 AM - koyemshii: @ LegoTugboat, ^
May 31, 2015 at 8:17 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, http://store.steampowered.com/app/55150/
May 31, 2015 at 8:18 AM - LegoTugboat: Now to post some good art.
May 31, 2015 at 8:19 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:19 AM - LegoTugboat: Spoilers - Fox/Samus doesn't have a spine.
May 31, 2015 at 8:20 AM - koyemshii: @ LegoTugboat, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:21 AM - Jackie Chin: Hey peeps
May 31, 2015 at 8:21 AM - LegoTugboat: @ koyemshii, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:22 AM - koyemshii: @ LegoTugboat,  



May 31, 2015 at 8:22 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:22 AM - koyemshii: Pop quiz. What is more related to a whale? Pig  or Seal?
May 31, 2015 at 8:23 AM - LegoTugboat: Seal.
May 31, 2015 at 8:23 AM - koyemshii: @ LegoTugboat, Surprisingly, no
May 31, 2015 at 8:23 AM - koyemshii: Watching a childrens show called animal atlas, I was wrong too
May 31, 2015 at 8:24 AM - LegoTugboat: Huh.
May 31, 2015 at 8:24 AM - koyemshii: Because fuck watching weight loss infomercials
May 31, 2015 at 8:24 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Um.
May 31, 2015 at 8:24 AM - LegoTugboat: Wow.
May 31, 2015 at 8:25 AM - Jackie Chin: Ong
May 31, 2015 at 8:25 AM - koyemshii: @ LegoTugboat, You found my foot foldere
May 31, 2015 at 8:25 AM - Jackie Chin: Today is Sunday tomorrow is Monday DDDDD
May 31, 2015 at 8:26 AM - LegoTugboat: @ koyemshii, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:26 AM - LegoTugboat: Rawr.
May 31, 2015 at 8:27 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:28 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:28 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ LegoTugboat, oh my god that is creepy
May 31, 2015 at 8:28 AM - koyemshii: @ Valiant,  Awseome
May 31, 2015 at 8:28 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Ronald Gaygun, that's a 9 part series
May 31, 2015 at 8:29 AM - BDR529: Are they fighting with dildos?
May 31, 2015 at 8:29 AM - LegoTugboat: And of course, it wouldn't be art without Sonic.
May 31, 2015 at 8:29 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ LegoTugboat, the feet or the bowser speedo pics?
May 31, 2015 at 8:29 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:29 AM - Ronald Gaygun: cuz i was talking about the feet
May 31, 2015 at 8:30 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Ronald Gaygun, the speedo pics. The feet, no idea, but I think he has at least 80
May 31, 2015 at 8:30 AM - LegoTugboat: I'd check but I don't know his username and frankly, typing Candid feet into Google...
May 31, 2015 at 8:30 AM - Valiant: @ BDR529, one is
May 31, 2015 at 8:31 AM - LegoTugboat: I'll try it.
May 31, 2015 at 8:31 AM - LegoTugboat: Because I hate myself.
May 31, 2015 at 8:31 AM - Ronald Gaygun: fear and self-loathing in kiwi farms
May 31, 2015 at 8:32 AM - LegoTugboat: Fucking hell, found him altready.
May 31, 2015 at 8:33 AM - Jackie Chin: jesus
May 31, 2015 at 8:33 AM - Jackie Chin: how the fuck am i gonna make TJChurch
May 31, 2015 at 8:33 AM - LegoTugboat: And my browser seems to be screaming in agony over it, lagging like hell.
May 31, 2015 at 8:33 AM - LegoTugboat: Since according to DA, he has 80 foot pictures, according to him...
May 31, 2015 at 8:34 AM - LegoTugboat: Well, want to take a guess at how many different pictures of women's feet he has?
May 31, 2015 at 8:34 AM - Ronald Gaygun: anime-for-christ.deviantart.com/ daaaaang that name
May 31, 2015 at 8:34 AM - BDR529: how do you find this?
May 31, 2015 at 8:34 AM - LegoTugboat: @ BDR529, Facepunch DA horrors thread
May 31, 2015 at 8:35 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Oh hey my DA
May 31, 2015 at 8:35 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:35 AM - LegoTugboat: Hashtag adorable
May 31, 2015 at 8:35 AM - Pandas Galore: @ LegoTugboat, That's creepy
May 31, 2015 at 8:35 AM - Jackie Chin: some fucking chick followed me on twitter
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - Jackie Chin: idk who it is
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Pandas Galore, what's creepier is the hashtags he has on it
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - KatsuKitty: feet people are the worst
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - Dynastia: @ CatParty, ily
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - LegoTugboat: #adorable #barefoot #between #bite #buy #candid #cleavage #cute #da #dip #dirty #exposed #feet #feetfoot #fetish #filthy #flipflop #foot #footfetish #hot #hotsexy #inbetween #laugh #laughin #lick #lucky #mouth #nails #package #pass #pay #paypal #pedicure #photo #picture #pictures #play #points #public #sandals #season #sensitive #sexy #smelly #smooth #soft #sole #soles #suck #sweaty #tasty #tickle #tickling #ticklish #toenails #toes #tongue #torture #sexycute #barefootsandals #feetfootfetish #pl
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - KatsuKitty: also, blaks
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - LegoTugboat: #playlaugh #tickletickling #candidfeet
May 31, 2015 at 8:36 AM - CatParty: @ Dynastia, There should be an "autistic news" subform
May 31, 2015 at 8:37 AM - Dynastia: @ CatParty, nothing on this forum really needs "autistic" as prefix, it's assumed
May 31, 2015 at 8:37 AM - LegoTugboat: I kid you not, those are the hashtags he has on that picture.
May 31, 2015 at 8:37 AM - LegoTugboat: Even the paypal one, which is in there for some random insane reason.
May 31, 2015 at 8:37 AM - KatsuKitty: http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...over-unopened-diet-coke/article1-1353277.aspx
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - Jackie Chin: omg
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - KatsuKitty: i didn't get an unopened can of diet coke on my flight, so i cried
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - Pandas Galore: @ LegoTugboat, Cuz it's a pay for thing
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - Jackie Chin: Pixy released some new videos wtf
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - KatsuKitty: because it's discrimination
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Pandas Galore, pay to see pictures of women's feet?
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, Isn't that for safety reasns?
May 31, 2015 at 8:38 AM - Pandas Galore: @ LegoTugboat, Yes
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - Jackie Chin: lmao
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - Pandas Galore: Why are you surprised?
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, it's so you can't shake the can and open it aimed at someone
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - LegoTugboat: So you can look at bare tits and ass for free, but you have to pay to see FEET.
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - koyemshii: Would anyone here sell pictures of the feet?
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, Figures
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - LegoTugboat: mfw
May 31, 2015 at 8:39 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, no this is your da http://houseoffrancis.deviantart.com/
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mario takes it like a bitch
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Why?I would never make rules like that
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - Valiant: http://rapird.deviantart.com/ look at this freaks dA so disgusting
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ KatsuKitty, to be fair the other passengers were being really shitty
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - KatsuKitty: @ Ronald Gaygun, that wasn't the airline employees, though
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Valiant, That advertising is so shameless you made mother Theresa blush
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - Valiant: http://dynastiroyal.deviantart.com/ Hm
May 31, 2015 at 8:41 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - Valiant: @ Pandas Galore, :^)
May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - LegoTugboat: My Little Panda
May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - KatsuKitty: i really hate mlp bondage
May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - KatsuKitty: like, a lot
May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Valiant, oh man so cute  http://rapird.deviantart.com/art/Banana-535728325
May 31, 2015 at 8:42 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:43 AM - LegoTugboat: An actual panda pony, then.
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Ronald Gaygun: pandogs > panda ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so.
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: Someone made a male human version of my favourite pokemon
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: Guess.
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Valiant, Gardevoir
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - koyemshii: @ Valiant, Scraggy?
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - LegoTugboat: Jynx.
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: @ LegoTugboat, nope
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: @ koyemshii, @ LegoTugboat, no
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Ronald Gaygun: lopunny sexiest pokemon
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Valiant: Its a water type
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - koyemshii: Sonichu
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Valiant, swampert?
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - koyemshii: Plautistic
May 31, 2015 at 8:44 AM - LegoTugboat: Dratini
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Valiant: Water/Flying
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - LegoTugboat: Swanna
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Valiant: @ LegoTugboat, no
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - koyemshii: OH SEADRU
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Pandas Galore: @ LegoTugboat, That's dragon
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Valiant: @ koyemshii, nope
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Ronald Gaygun: omfg i didn't know plautistic was a chris thing
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - LegoTugboat: Gyarados
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - Valiant: Look at the shoulders.
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - koyemshii: @ Valiant, Renamon
May 31, 2015 at 8:45 AM - LegoTugboat: Um, what other water flying are there.
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Valiant: @ koyemshii, nope
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Jackie Chin: ok
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Pandas Galore: @ LegoTugboat, wingull
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - koyemshii: horsea
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Valiant: It's a pretty common Pokemon.
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - LegoTugboat: ...it's not fucking Wingull, is it?
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Jackie Chin: What symbol represents lolcows in general
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Valiant: @ LegoTugboat, YES
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - koyemshii: pelipper
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Jackie Chin: this is for my video
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Valiant: ITS FUCKING WINGULL
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - koyemshii: Articuno
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Pandas Galore: I fucking said it before him :l
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - koyemshii: Kyogre
May 31, 2015 at 8:46 AM - Valiant: @ Jackie Chin, I'd say a dairy cow.
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - Jackie Chin: lol
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - Pandas Galore: @ koyemshii, Neither of those are water flying
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - koyemshii: Lst guess is milotic
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - Jackie Chin: i was thinking that. Wanted to get a second opinion
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - LegoTugboat: Are you sure it isn't Wingduo?
May 31, 2015 at 8:47 AM - Valiant: http://josefie.deviantart.com/gallery/ this guy
May 31, 2015 at 8:48 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:48 AM - Pandas Galore: He likes buff naked guys
May 31, 2015 at 8:48 AM - Valiant: Wingull is my favourite because its the first Pokemon I levelled up to 100.
May 31, 2015 at 8:48 AM - Valiant: Well Pelliper was.
May 31, 2015 at 8:50 AM - LegoTugboat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:50 AM - Pandas Galore: Jirachi, Aron, Keldeo, shaymin, Riolu, turtwig
May 31, 2015 at 8:51 AM - Pandas Galore: My first 100 was a dragonite
May 31, 2015 at 8:51 AM - _LegoTugboat  has never raised any Pokemon to 100_
May 31, 2015 at 8:51 AM - LegoTugboat: My highest was 86, Venusaur.
May 31, 2015 at 8:53 AM - Rio: my favourite pokemon is probably eevee or vulpix. They're both pretty adorbs
May 31, 2015 at 8:53 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: "Every drone that's sold in the United States, whether it's made here or abroad, can have built into the drone itself a mechanism that doesn't let it fly in certain places." stated the US Senato
May 31, 2015 at 8:53 AM - Dunsparce: Favorite in every Generation: Pinsir, Dunsparce, Swalot, Brongzong, Klinklang, Barbaracle
May 31, 2015 at 8:53 AM - Dunsparce: I have weird favorites usually
May 31, 2015 at 8:54 AM - Clown Doll: @ Delicious Stickmeat,  All the more reason to not use robots in warfare.
May 31, 2015 at 8:54 AM - KatsuKitty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, are you saying the drone's fourth directive is to never kill a member of its manufacturer
May 31, 2015 at 8:54 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Dunsparce, o.o odd
May 31, 2015 at 8:54 AM - KatsuKitty: you do realise people fly these things remotely
May 31, 2015 at 8:54 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, by "drone", they mean little quadcopter with a camera
May 31, 2015 at 8:55 AM - Clown Doll: @ Delicious Stickmeat,  oh
May 31, 2015 at 8:55 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, " It's a series of tubes." - A US Senator on the internet
May 31, 2015 at 8:55 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: The powers that be are getting a little grumpy that the uppity peons are using "drones" to keep an eye on things.
May 31, 2015 at 8:55 AM - Dunsparce: Try to guess which mega I was most excited for
May 31, 2015 at 8:55 AM - LegoTugboat: @ Dunsparce, Raichu
May 31, 2015 at 8:56 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Dunsparce, Mega.... heracross
May 31, 2015 at 8:56 AM - KatsuKitty: does he realise i can hack around any mechanism that forbids me from flying drones onto rich people's property
May 31, 2015 at 8:56 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: Nuh uh he said it can have a thing that stops that Katsu. Dude it's science
May 31, 2015 at 8:56 AM - Clown Doll: Privacy violations are cool unless it happens to the elite.
May 31, 2015 at 8:57 AM - Dunsparce: Pinsir obviously, FINALLY something over Heracross, and its one of the most powerful X/Y megas that isn't outright broken in competitive
May 31, 2015 at 8:57 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Dunsparce, Magic bouncer mega absolutely is really good if you build a team for it
May 31, 2015 at 8:57 AM - Pandas Galore: Absol*
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: I've got one of those little quadcopter thingees, I use it to snap up-close pics of the nearby courthouse.  The gargoyles are cool.
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - KatsuKitty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, even if the bootloader containing the ROM was signed, i can get into it with great effort
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - LegoTugboat: MegaBeedrill's always interesting.
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - Dunsparce: I breed a Pinsir in 3rd gen so I could use Double Edge. Made another one for Quick Attack which is incompatible with Double Edge
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - KatsuKitty: an example being your common smartphone
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - KatsuKitty: iphones have their bootloader hacked constantly
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - Dunsparce: so I literally have 2 level 100 perfect pinsirs, though hardly the first pokemon I made more than one level 100 for
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - KatsuKitty: allowing you to run unsigned code at least until the device reboots
May 31, 2015 at 8:58 AM - Pandas Galore: I bred an iron fist chimpchan to have thunder punch, fire punch, earthquake and swords dance to replace blaziken when he got banned
May 31, 2015 at 8:59 AM - Dunsparce: my collection of EV trained level 100s is mind-boggingly large
May 31, 2015 at 8:59 AM - Pandas Galore: Chimchar*
May 31, 2015 at 8:59 AM - KatsuKitty: he's not going to do anything more but make drones more expensive and this is why i hate big government
May 31, 2015 at 8:59 AM - Valiant: I just catch em all
May 31, 2015 at 8:59 AM - Dunsparce: Like over 75% of all fully evolved Pokemon with many duplicates
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: I agreee, Katsu
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Pandas Galore: I'm still sad mawille got banned.
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Dunsparce: duplicates because some Pokemon I couldn't choose just one set
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Pandas Galore: Mawille went from useless to banned really fast.
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Ronald Gaygun: "Ten movies streaming across that, that Internet, and what happens to your own personal Internet? I just the other day got… an Internet was sent by my staff at 10 o'clock in the morning on Friday. I got it yesterday [Tuesday]. Why? Because it got tangled up with all these things going on the Internet commercially." 
May 31, 2015 at 9:00 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: The justification for this one, Katsu, is an unnamed pilot claiming he saw a quadcopter over an airport at 2700 feet.
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - KatsuKitty: i wanna get one of those really good quadcopters
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - KatsuKitty: like the ones that cost $5,000
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - KatsuKitty: you can mount 4K video cameras to them
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - Valiant: Talking about Wingull
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - KatsuKitty: and fly them like up to fucking space
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: Hee.  I've already had a neighbor threaten to shoot mine down if he sees it flying.
May 31, 2015 at 9:01 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see him on dA again
May 31, 2015 at 9:02 AM - KatsuKitty: well yeah that's the rub. i live around people and i hate it so much
May 31, 2015 at 9:02 AM - KatsuKitty: some buttmunch will shoot it down
May 31, 2015 at 9:02 AM - Jackie Chin: @ Delicious Stickmeat, sue his ass
May 31, 2015 at 9:02 AM - Dunsparce: Fun facy Dunsparce wasn't always my favorite gen II pokemon
May 31, 2015 at 9:02 AM - Dunsparce: Unown Originally was
May 31, 2015 at 9:03 AM - KatsuKitty: are dunsparce's eyes always closed or something
May 31, 2015 at 9:03 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: It's funny.  Those folks will scream about privacy while walking around with a GPS enabled smartphone, posting locations to facebook while tweeting their plans for the day
May 31, 2015 at 9:03 AM - Pandas Galore: Chikorita used to be mine.
May 31, 2015 at 9:04 AM - Valiant: Wingull will always be my favourite.
May 31, 2015 at 9:04 AM - Dunsparce: then I caught a Dunsparce before the first badge in crystal, and boxed my starters over them
May 31, 2015 at 9:04 AM - Dunsparce: @ KatsuKitty, Actually those slits are its pupils
May 31, 2015 at 9:06 AM - Dunsparce: It blinks in its Crystal version animation
May 31, 2015 at 9:08 AM - Jackie Chin: shit idk what to use for footage for the kiwis
May 31, 2015 at 9:08 AM - Dunsparce: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 9:09 AM - Valiant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but.. they did ask the public and they said yes
May 31, 2015 at 9:10 AM - CatParty: 




May 31, 2015 at 9:18 AM - champthom: You people best not be talking shit about Dunsparce.
May 31, 2015 at 9:19 AM - Ronald Gaygun: Yo, anyone want a code for Dawn of War GOTY edition?
May 31, 2015 at 9:19 AM - Valiant: @ Ronald Gaygun, DOW II or DOW I?
May 31, 2015 at 9:19 AM - Valiant: Because either is a gimme gimme
May 31, 2015 at 9:20 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Valiant, 1
May 31, 2015 at 9:20 AM - Valiant: @ Ronald Gaygun, PM me it and I'll love you forever :3
May 31, 2015 at 9:20 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, you tried Regicide yet?
May 31, 2015 at 9:20 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Valiant, 1 sec
May 31, 2015 at 9:21 AM - Dunsparce: @ champthom, Hey champ
May 31, 2015 at 9:24 AM - Valiant: "Muhammad taking pig-cock like a pro"
May 31, 2015 at 9:25 AM - Valiant: Why did I click it
May 31, 2015 at 9:25 AM - ZehnBoat: when i first heard the musician Gotye, i thought it was GOTY
May 31, 2015 at 9:25 AM - ZehnBoat: and i was like, what prick names himself GOTY?


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 9:26 AM - ZehnBoat: aside from a raper
May 31, 2015 at 9:26 AM - ZehnBoat: rapper?
May 31, 2015 at 9:30 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Valiant, wait what?
May 31, 2015 at 9:30 AM - RogerRabbit1988: Hello
May 31, 2015 at 9:31 AM - ZehnBoat: yo
May 31, 2015 at 9:32 AM - Melchett: @ Valiant, theyre coming for you now
May 31, 2015 at 9:36 AM - SATC Vortex: hi
May 31, 2015 at 9:38 AM - Valiant: @ SATC Vortex, ded chat go away
May 31, 2015 at 9:38 AM - SATC Vortex: What?
May 31, 2015 at 9:39 AM - SATC Vortex: Chat deader than Christran's sex life
May 31, 2015 at 9:39 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Valiant, ur ded m8
May 31, 2015 at 9:39 AM - SATC Vortex: Is it wrong that I am listening to post punk music
May 31, 2015 at 9:40 AM - SATC Vortex: or whatever the hell The Go! Team is
May 31, 2015 at 9:41 AM - ZehnBoat: @ SATC Vortex,  yes, feel bad
May 31, 2015 at 9:41 AM - SATC Vortex: No
May 31, 2015 at 9:42 AM - SATC Vortex: It's better than what I did last night,
May 31, 2015 at 9:44 AM - SATC Vortex: So um
May 31, 2015 at 9:45 AM - Superior Watermelon: Hi
May 31, 2015 at 9:45 AM - SATC Vortex: hey
May 31, 2015 at 9:45 AM - Superior Watermelon: Whats up?
May 31, 2015 at 9:45 AM - SATC Vortex: Andrew Dobson is a twat
May 31, 2015 at 9:46 AM - Superior Watermelon: People still get mad about him?
May 31, 2015 at 9:46 AM - bungholio: @ SATC Vortex, I think he's cool
May 31, 2015 at 9:46 AM - SATC Vortex: I'm not mad. Annoyed
May 31, 2015 at 9:47 AM - SATC Vortex: @ bungholio, I've seen him in public
May 31, 2015 at 9:47 AM - bungholio: @ SATC Vortex, tell him he's cool
May 31, 2015 at 9:47 AM - SATC Vortex: cool wasn't the word I described him
May 31, 2015 at 9:47 AM - SATC Vortex: oh hell no
May 31, 2015 at 9:47 AM - bungholio: oh
May 31, 2015 at 9:48 AM - bungholio: tell him he's not cool then
May 31, 2015 at 9:48 AM - SATC Vortex: He pulled a Chris-Chan
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - SATC Vortex: I am not going to sign up for twitter just to start shit with Dobblydore
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - bungholio: Chris is a pretty evil dude
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - SATC Vortex: Not really
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - Superior Watermelon: @ bungholio,  Chris isn't evil at all lol
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - SATC Vortex: Chris is the one of the mildest lolcows on this forum
May 31, 2015 at 9:49 AM - bungholio: all evil comes from Chris...and Barb
May 31, 2015 at 9:50 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ SATC Vortex, save for his extra curricular activities at walmart
May 31, 2015 at 9:50 AM - SATC Vortex: Remember we have pedos, psychos, scammers, and Sophie LaBelle
May 31, 2015 at 9:50 AM - Superior Watermelon: @ bungholio,  Not really, Barb won't change how Chris acts which isn't Chris's fault,he's fucking autistic
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, queenie!~ <3
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ Ronald Gaygun, heya
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - Superior Watermelon: @ bungholio,  That's like saying it's my car's fault for not starting, when in reality I didn't put any gas in it
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, how are ya?
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ Ronald Gaygun, eh
May 31, 2015 at 9:51 AM - SATC Vortex: I mean, yes, he tried to run over Michael Snyder
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ SATC Vortex, saying chris is benign is a little bit more than optimistic.  sure, he's small beans compared to the rest, but he's still no prize
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - bungholio: @ Superior Watermelon, Chris has plenty of gas
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - SATC Vortex: I know
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, aw *hugs*
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - SATC Vortex: Actually, who is the most harmless lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - Queen of Tarts: pixyteri
May 31, 2015 at 9:52 AM - Ronald Gaygun: chris is benign unless you put him in a situation where he feels under pressure
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - bungholio: @ SATC Vortex, they are all menaces to society
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - SATC Vortex: Gloria tesch is pretty harmless
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - Ronald Gaygun: IE getting kicked out of a store et cetera
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - Queen of Tarts: all pixyteri does is whine about how much her family hates her and takes poopin pictures
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - SATC Vortex: All she did was try to milk a bad book
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ bungholio, autism should be illegal
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - Superior Watermelon: @ Ronald Gaygun,  #NotAllAutists
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - bungholio: @ Ronald Gaygun, or punishable by death at least
May 31, 2015 at 9:53 AM - SATC Vortex: Like Brianna Wu is a con artist
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - SATC Vortex: A very effective one
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ bungholio, we need to bring black gladiatorial combat except just for autists
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - bungholio: @ Ronald Gaygun, they should fight with shards of glass
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - Ronald Gaygun: have autist fights at MSG
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ SATC Vortex, isn't the rumor that tesch's family is associated with the mob or is that just a rumor?
May 31, 2015 at 9:54 AM - SATC Vortex: She is not her family
May 31, 2015 at 9:55 AM - Queen of Tarts: depends if she's egging it on or not
May 31, 2015 at 9:55 AM - SATC Vortex: I care about what SHE does. Her family is irrelevant
May 31, 2015 at 9:55 AM - SATC Vortex: Actually now it's coming back to me
May 31, 2015 at 9:56 AM - SATC Vortex: Gloria tried to game review systems by dummying her book reviews with fake positive reviews
May 31, 2015 at 9:56 AM - SATC Vortex: she also threatened lawsuits
May 31, 2015 at 9:56 AM - SATC Vortex: She is no Sylvia Scott Gibson, that's for sure
May 31, 2015 at 9:57 AM - CatParty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 9:57 AM - Ronald Gaygun: glroia is like one of the only "hot" lolcows
May 31, 2015 at 9:58 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ CatParty, is that an anus?
May 31, 2015 at 9:58 AM - CatParty: @ Queen of Tarts, Toot
May 31, 2015 at 9:58 AM - bungholio: @ CatParty, the magical fruit
May 31, 2015 at 9:58 AM - SATC Vortex: yeah, Gloria is hot and I would have sex with her
May 31, 2015 at 10:00 AM - Queen of Tarts: dr. doom confirmed for feltch artist
May 31, 2015 at 10:00 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, ...feltch artist?
May 31, 2015 at 10:00 AM - SATC Vortex: like for example
May 31, 2015 at 10:00 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ Ronald Gaygun, you don't know what feltching is?
May 31, 2015 at 10:01 AM - SATC Vortex: We have people who want to be known for something but is inept at it (Chris, Now Dobs)
May 31, 2015 at 10:01 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, i know what that is, just not where the artistry comes in
May 31, 2015 at 10:01 AM - SATC Vortex: People who are nuts (Raven, Kayla Waller of Katy TX)
May 31, 2015 at 10:02 AM - Queen of Tarts: @ Ronald Gaygun, the end at dr. doom's lips kind of looks like a straw attached to the anus end
May 31, 2015 at 10:02 AM - SATC Vortex: Scammers (Roosh, Brianna Wu)
May 31, 2015 at 10:02 AM - Queen of Tarts: well, a funnel, not a straw
May 31, 2015 at 10:02 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Queen of Tarts, hot
May 31, 2015 at 10:02 AM - SATC Vortex: And people who should be in jail (Nick Bate, MadThad)
May 31, 2015 at 10:05 AM - Clown Doll: Hey all.
May 31, 2015 at 10:05 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, There's a whiteknight in the raven thread
May 31, 2015 at 10:06 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  amazing.
May 31, 2015 at 10:07 AM - Clown Doll: I wonder if it's just Raven with another account.
May 31, 2015 at 10:07 AM - Clown Doll: Like mapdark was.
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Clown Doll, no way it isn't lmao
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - CatParty: Mapdark was fun
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  Can't ever rule out actual white knights.
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - HawkerHurricane: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I need pictures, pictures of Spider-Man!" -Martin Heidegger
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - Clown Doll: Anyhow, was Pardew here recently.
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - HawkerHurricane: also good morning.
May 31, 2015 at 10:08 AM - Clown Doll: *?.
May 31, 2015 at 10:09 AM - Ronald Gaygun: Heidegger x Kierkegaard OTP
May 31, 2015 at 10:09 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, Every girl on the Internet has whiteknights
May 31, 2015 at 10:09 AM - CatParty: Even the dick girls
May 31, 2015 at 10:09 AM - _Rio  whiteknights a little_
May 31, 2015 at 10:10 AM - Ronald Gaygun: oh man even my wallet is soaked after yesterday
May 31, 2015 at 10:11 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  Well, it's not gender exclusive but yeah.
May 31, 2015 at 10:11 AM - Clown Doll: Anyhow, I regained a lot of faith in /cow/ thanks to this thread : https://8ch.net/cow/res/119914.html
May 31, 2015 at 10:12 AM - hurrhurrhurr: UNBAN KENGLE
May 31, 2015 at 10:12 AM - Clown Doll: https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/youngkengle-jpg.29751/ Kennayy has a clown shirt too.
May 31, 2015 at 10:12 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Clown Doll, he looks normal in that picture
May 31, 2015 at 10:14 AM - SATC Vortex: @ Clown Doll, God why does he look like he's going to do those funny dating tapes!
May 31, 2015 at 10:14 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Clown Doll, wf is a "stupid cumskin"?
May 31, 2015 at 10:14 AM - RogerRabbit1988: @ Clown Doll,  Who dat?
May 31, 2015 at 10:15 AM - RogerRabbit1988: @ Clown Doll,  Kengle
May 31, 2015 at 10:15 AM - Rio: @ Clown Doll, dat cyan shirt
May 31, 2015 at 10:15 AM - Rio: or rather, tee
May 31, 2015 at 10:16 AM - Rio: how many layers is he wearing?
May 31, 2015 at 10:17 AM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, I want to repost that op here word for word
May 31, 2015 at 10:18 AM - HawkerHurricane: so I did some digging, and I found out the company that is making Drift Stage is also making another game that is further in development, called Rogue Sky, which is a Roguelite Combat Flight Sim with a semi-retro stylized aesthetic and I was like "Why does this game company keep making games that appeal to all of my interests?!"
May 31, 2015 at 10:18 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  But because it's you people would smell the rule a mile away?
May 31, 2015 at 10:19 AM - Clown Doll: *ruse
May 31, 2015 at 10:19 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ HawkerHurricane, I was talking about heidegger in class today but it was way over the head of chinese middle school students
May 31, 2015 at 10:19 AM - Clown Doll: @ RogerRabbit1988,  it's from the Kengle thread, by F.Hausdorff.
May 31, 2015 at 10:19 AM - CatParty: Dang it you're right
May 31, 2015 at 10:19 AM - HawkerHurricane: @ hurrhurrhurr, I was watching the 8-Bit Philosophy today and it was on Heidegger.
May 31, 2015 at 10:20 AM - CatParty: Roger make a thread with that op
May 31, 2015 at 10:21 AM - HawkerHurricane: "I require daguerreotypes, daguerreotypes of Arachnid-Fellow!"
May 31, 2015 at 10:21 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ CatParty, agreed
May 31, 2015 at 10:23 AM - CatParty: My god this guy is a whiney pussy
May 31, 2015 at 10:24 AM - CatParty: Took 4 years to muster courage lol
May 31, 2015 at 10:24 AM - CatParty: Please tell me he's a Connor alt
May 31, 2015 at 10:25 AM - koyemshii: Larson also offers to perform exorcisms over Skype (for a donation of $295)
May 31, 2015 at 10:26 AM - koyemshii: That sounds nice
May 31, 2015 at 10:26 AM - Epione: Hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 10:26 AM - koyemshii: @ Epione, OUT GAY DEMON!
May 31, 2015 at 10:26 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  Wow okay, lies and bargaining.
May 31, 2015 at 10:27 AM - Clown Doll: "Hell I could give you guys people to troll that deserve it."
May 31, 2015 at 10:27 AM - Clown Doll: SUBTLE.
May 31, 2015 at 10:27 AM - _Epione  flops a limp wrist @ koyemshii_
May 31, 2015 at 10:27 AM - koyemshii: @ Epione, 



May 31, 2015 at 10:28 AM - koyemshii: @ Clown Doll, Good idea, let's troll them too
May 31, 2015 at 10:28 AM - Clown Doll: @ koyemshii,  And be someone's low-rent personal army?
May 31, 2015 at 10:28 AM - Clown Doll: Well, it's up to the people who're invested in the Raven Sparks thread, I guess.
May 31, 2015 at 10:29 AM - CatParty: Any day I get to post Tyler the creator is a good day
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - HawkerHurricane: I think I messed up and called the other game the dudes that are making Drift Stage are making "Rogue Sky" that is a different and arguably better game, their game is called "Sky Rogue"
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - Epione: @ koyemshii, there are people who believe this shit too
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - koyemshii: @ Epione, OUT!
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - HawkerHurricane: I apologize for any confusion this may have caused.
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - Epione: AAAAAAAH
May 31, 2015 at 10:31 AM - koyemshii: Why can't there be cool exorcists like in anime
May 31, 2015 at 10:32 AM - Epione: Bishie sparkles could be demon mothballs
May 31, 2015 at 10:32 AM - Epione: Think about that
May 31, 2015 at 10:34 AM - koyemshii: Ashes is teh feg
May 31, 2015 at 10:34 AM - The Jumping Dwarf: What's going on with Raven Sparks?
May 31, 2015 at 10:34 AM - CatParty: Chimp imminent
May 31, 2015 at 10:35 AM - Jackie Chin: ok im uploading a new video
May 31, 2015 at 10:35 AM - Clown Doll: @ Jackie Chin,  Nice dude.
May 31, 2015 at 10:35 AM - Clown Doll: @ Jackie Chin,  What's it about?
May 31, 2015 at 10:36 AM - The Knife: I'd suggest trying to figure out who this person is to Raven, except I'm sure every other goth on Tumblr has some variation of the name "ash and dust."
May 31, 2015 at 10:37 AM - Alan Pardew: Soooo what did I miss?
May 31, 2015 at 10:37 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, White knight in raven thread
May 31, 2015 at 10:37 AM - hurrhurrhurr: who is raven sparks?
May 31, 2015 at 10:38 AM - koyemshii: Chimp out incoming
May 31, 2015 at 10:38 AM - koyemshii: I found her facebok
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - koyemshii: No one else do the facebook thing
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Also did you see this thread : https://8ch.net/cow/res/119914.html ?
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - koyemshii: I'm known for
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - Alan Pardew: * ashesanddust was last seen:     Engaged in conversation, A moment ago *
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, No, and it looks tl;dr
May 31, 2015 at 10:39 AM - koyemshii: @ Alan Pardew, Thank you
May 31, 2015 at 10:40 AM - CatParty: Lol he posted his email address. He uses that screen name everywhere
May 31, 2015 at 10:40 AM - Jackie Chin: okok
May 31, 2015 at 10:40 AM - Jackie Chin: here's the video 



May 31, 2015 at 10:40 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  It's basically just /cow/ calling out an obvious Personal Army thread.
May 31, 2015 at 10:41 AM - AWB-81: @ CatParty, really?
May 31, 2015 at 10:41 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Alan Pardew, it looks like Pixy is the OP
May 31, 2015 at 10:41 AM - Alan Pardew: My fucking God the Enter thread in /cow/ is fucking shit
May 31, 2015 at 10:42 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, I told you man!
May 31, 2015 at 10:42 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Those guys are pissed about it too
May 31, 2015 at 10:42 AM - Alan Pardew: "I disagree that he's a lol-" OMFG YOU MUST BE MRENTER XD
May 31, 2015 at 10:42 AM - Alan Pardew: https://8ch.net/cow/res/49672+50.html#q118507 This post is painful to read
May 31, 2015 at 10:43 AM - koyemshii: @ Clown Doll, Who is it? Ashes?
May 31, 2015 at 10:43 AM - Alan Pardew: BASELESS ASSUMPTIONS PROJECTION AD HOMINEM TU QUOQUE
May 31, 2015 at 10:43 AM - hurrhurrhurr: any good butthurt about our forums?
May 31, 2015 at 10:43 AM - Alan Pardew: @ hurrhurrhurr, Eh.... not really
May 31, 2015 at 10:43 AM - CatParty: @ Jackie Chin, 
May 31, 2015 at 10:44 AM - CatParty: I just watched it. It's awesome
May 31, 2015 at 10:44 AM - hurrhurrhurr: the last interesting thing was when pumpkinswirl showed up
May 31, 2015 at 10:44 AM - Jackie Chin: @ CatParty, lol thanks I used a meow mix commerical for ur little reference lol
May 31, 2015 at 10:45 AM - CatParty: @ Alan Pardew, My god that enter thread is cancer
May 31, 2015 at 10:45 AM - Alan Pardew: God if there's anything I hate the most is fucking retards who scream fallacies and ad hominems etc. as if they have backgrounds in philosophy or MUH LOGIC
May 31, 2015 at 10:45 AM - The Jumping Dwarf: /cow/ is one big cancerous tumor
May 31, 2015 at 10:45 AM - Valiant: /cow/ is alright
May 31, 2015 at 10:45 AM - Alan Pardew: RIP /cwc/ / /cow/ 20?? - 2014
May 31, 2015 at 10:46 AM - Alan Pardew: Overrun by Enter spergs, tiring lolcow followers, minors etc.
May 31, 2015 at 10:46 AM - koyemshii: Somone else should send her this
May 31, 2015 at 10:46 AM - koyemshii: @ CatParty,  https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?=123714773 Post that in a pm, said I sent it.
May 31, 2015 at 10:47 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Jackie Chin, WWE should have kept that as Sting's music
May 31, 2015 at 10:47 AM - CatParty: @ koyemshii, ?
May 31, 2015 at 10:47 AM - Jackie Chin: @ hurrhurrhurr, Yea that is what they used in WWE 2k15 trailer for him. I think that would've been more epic to use when he came back
May 31, 2015 at 10:48 AM - koyemshii: @ CatParty, I sent her a facebook link I'm known for
May 31, 2015 at 10:48 AM - CatParty: @ koyemshii, Oohhhhh the trick! I love that link
May 31, 2015 at 10:48 AM - koyemshii: @ CatParty,  https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?=123714773 Exactly like that
May 31, 2015 at 10:48 AM - CatParty: Brb
May 31, 2015 at 10:48 AM - koyemshii: @ CatParty, She was suspicious
May 31, 2015 at 10:50 AM - Alan Pardew: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fucking hate these kinds of people
May 31, 2015 at 10:52 AM - koyemshii: @ CatParty, Did it qork?
May 31, 2015 at 10:52 AM - HawkerHurricane: @ Alan Pardew, .
May 31, 2015 at 10:53 AM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty, @ koyemshii,  is that the trick that returns to you your own facebook when you click it?
May 31, 2015 at 10:53 AM - koyemshii: @ Clown Doll, Yeah
May 31, 2015 at 10:53 AM - koyemshii: @ Clown Doll, It's good for getting people to lay off while you regroup
May 31, 2015 at 10:54 AM - Jackie Chin: ok i better start making more fighters
May 31, 2015 at 10:54 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Jackie Chin, make Kengle a manager
May 31, 2015 at 10:55 AM - hurrhurrhurr: except he accidentally fucks up and hits the wrong person with a chair
May 31, 2015 at 10:55 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 10:56 AM - The Jumping Dwarf: @ Delicious Stickmeat, ititle
May 31, 2015 at 10:56 AM - Pandas Galore: @ Delicious Stickmeat, Das wacist
May 31, 2015 at 10:57 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Pandas Galore, it's ok Gurkhas are scary
May 31, 2015 at 10:59 AM - Alan Pardew: Autism
May 31, 2015 at 10:59 AM - Valiant: >not Kukuris.
May 31, 2015 at 11:00 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Valiant, No not Kukuris.
May 31, 2015 at 11:00 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: Your robot mom
May 31, 2015 at 11:00 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:03 AM - KatsuKitty: did anyone ever notice vietnam, cambodia, and laos looks like two armless aliens fucking
May 31, 2015 at 11:03 AM - KatsuKitty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:03 AM - koyemshii: Found her
May 31, 2015 at 11:03 AM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, Thats all you bro
May 31, 2015 at 11:03 AM - Frank Rizzo: @ KatsuKitty,  Welp, Now I'll never be able to *not* see that
May 31, 2015 at 11:04 AM - Red: 



 Monster Hunter Cross announced
May 31, 2015 at 11:06 AM - koyemshii: 999
May 31, 2015 at 11:06 AM - Alan Pardew: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:09 AM - Clown Doll: >people overthinking ratings.
May 31, 2015 at 11:09 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Clown Doll, Ratings are serious.
May 31, 2015 at 11:09 AM - Alan Pardew: inb4 ashesanddust screams fallacies
May 31, 2015 at 11:10 AM - Clown Doll: ashesanddust is so clearly not_at_all_raven_sparks_herself.
May 31, 2015 at 11:10 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, APPEAL TO EMOTION
May 31, 2015 at 11:11 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Didn't raven also try to throw some "real bad guys" under the bus last time she was here too?
May 31, 2015 at 11:11 AM - Clown Doll: I'm talking about like months before this.
May 31, 2015 at 11:11 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Don't know, I didn't read the whole thread
May 31, 2015 at 11:12 AM - Clown Doll: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard,  Oh Hello space mauv.
May 31, 2015 at 11:12 AM - DNJACK: Oh it's 14C now. I can finally put on some clothes
May 31, 2015 at 11:12 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, ALSO RETROSPECTIVE DETERMINISM SHITLORD
May 31, 2015 at 11:12 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Clown Doll, Ahoy there.
May 31, 2015 at 11:12 AM - koyemshii: Oops, I got angry
May 31, 2015 at 11:15 AM - AWB-81: @ koyemshii, It's okay, just remember they are here and spinning their wheels into the dirt.
May 31, 2015 at 11:15 AM - koyemshii: @ AWB-81, Edited post for my enemies


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 11:15 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, SLIPPERY SLOPE
May 31, 2015 at 11:15 AM - DNJACK: soRaven sparks is the next big thing
May 31, 2015 at 11:16 AM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, Nah, just some person playing devils advocate.
May 31, 2015 at 11:16 AM - The Knife: @ DNJACK, Raven was almost a dead cow until her whiteknight showed up.
May 31, 2015 at 11:16 AM - Alan Pardew: God I pity those who read Wikipedia just to argue fallacies, this is fucking pathetic
May 31, 2015 at 11:16 AM - Ronald Gaygun: heyas~
May 31, 2015 at 11:16 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Ronald Gaygun, Hello!
May 31, 2015 at 11:17 AM - AWB-81: @ Ronald Gaygun, Hey!
May 31, 2015 at 11:17 AM - Ronald Gaygun: i fuckin love rlm now lmao
May 31, 2015 at 11:18 AM - Clown Doll: @ The Knife,  I have lukewarm feelings on how they resurrect their threads.
May 31, 2015 at 11:18 AM - Ronald Gaygun: i wanna see leonard nimoy teach me how to prepare for Y2K
May 31, 2015 at 11:18 AM - Clown Doll: What's the prediction on Wizzrobe coming back?
May 31, 2015 at 11:18 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, This whole thing reminds me of Nails and last night with Violent Giant
May 31, 2015 at 11:19 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  ?
May 31, 2015 at 11:19 AM - DNJACK: wizzrobe is probably not coming back. Im willing to bet likes
May 31, 2015 at 11:19 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Eh..... probably 1 month
May 31, 2015 at 11:19 AM - Clown Doll: @ DNJACK,  I kind of wish he was smart enough
May 31, 2015 at 11:19 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Violent posted under an alt and had an interesting discussion last night
May 31, 2015 at 11:20 AM - Clown Doll: Haha you don't enjoy Bionicle the same way I do what a sperg!
May 31, 2015 at 11:20 AM - AWB-81: @ AWB-81, Nails was the person who brought the Fluffy Bouro Thread back from the dead.
May 31, 2015 at 11:20 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  Oh, alright?
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  *Fluffybooru, yeah.
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - Alan Pardew: ^ LOL
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, You remember that right?
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - Alan Pardew: OMG I'M GOING OFF NOW GUIZE
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - Alan Pardew: HAVE A GOOD DAY/NIGHT
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Are you dormie posting?
May 31, 2015 at 11:21 AM - Alan Pardew: _a few seconds later..._ PUT THE HEAT ON ME
May 31, 2015 at 11:22 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Oh you are wizzrobe posting...
May 31, 2015 at 11:22 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, INCOMPLETE COMPARISON FALLACY
May 31, 2015 at 11:22 AM - Alan Pardew: @ AWB-81, Nah I'm referring to ashesanddust
May 31, 2015 at 11:23 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Oh...
May 31, 2015 at 11:23 AM - Alan Pardew: ONE SPERG, TWO SPERGS HAHAHAHAHAH
May 31, 2015 at 11:23 AM - Alan Pardew: Oops I thought sleepdeprived is another white knight
May 31, 2015 at 11:23 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, Sleep deprived isn't.
May 31, 2015 at 11:24 AM - Alan Pardew: HOLY SHIT QUICK ARCHIVE EVERYTHING
May 31, 2015 at 11:24 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Peace!.
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - Clown Doll: @ AWB-81,  I remember the Fluffybooru thread.
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, They just seem like another low effort troll who is not worth the effort.
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, I dind't leave lol
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Oh.
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Everyone jumped on the guy and assumed he was telling the truth. All we really knew was he was a member of the same fluffy site as Xalver.
May 31, 2015 at 11:25 AM - Clown Doll: Guesses if Ash Sangre is a red herring designed to throw us off track.
May 31, 2015 at 11:26 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Clown Doll, Possibly but there are some matches
May 31, 2015 at 11:27 AM - Alan Pardew: lol if you use archive.md on Facebook your profile shown is Nathan
May 31, 2015 at 11:28 AM - Clown Doll: hmm
May 31, 2015 at 11:29 AM - koyemshii: Ash is def sangre
May 31, 2015 at 11:33 AM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:33 AM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:33 AM - The Knife: @ Alan Pardew, I think she's the other Ash Sangre with the glasses. She said before she was in Michigan.
May 31, 2015 at 11:33 AM - koyemshii: out nugs
May 31, 2015 at 11:33 AM - Alan Pardew: @ The Knife, Which one?
May 31, 2015 at 11:34 AM - Clown Doll: @ koyemshii,  Peace.
May 31, 2015 at 11:34 AM - The Knife: @ Alan Pardew, There's an Ash Sangre on FB who looks older and has a bigger net presence, and another one who calls herself "TheAshSangre." Her profile pic has glasses and she has a smaller net footprint.
May 31, 2015 at 11:35 AM - DNJACK: you wouldnt believe how many people use DNJACK
May 31, 2015 at 11:35 AM - Alan Pardew: @ The Knife, Ok
May 31, 2015 at 11:35 AM - The Knife: "TheAshSangre" is the Michigan one. The older-looking one doesn't have a location but they don't look alike.
May 31, 2015 at 11:36 AM - Alan Pardew: So did I use the wrong one?
May 31, 2015 at 11:36 AM - Alan Pardew: Sorry was archiving his DeviantArt
May 31, 2015 at 11:36 AM - SATC Vortex: DeviantArt is fucking useless
May 31, 2015 at 11:36 AM - The Knife: @ Alan Pardew, Whoever posted the original Facebook link posted the older person.
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - SATC Vortex: Fucking asshole cunt bitches
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - The Knife: I'm not sure if our one is the one who has all the pages memoralizing the goth guy with the huge forehead.
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - Epione: This ashesanddust person
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - KatsuKitty: https://8ch.net/cow/res/119914.html
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - KatsuKitty: 
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - Epione: What the fuck is their investment with Raven?
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - KatsuKitty:   
May 31, 2015 at 11:37 AM - Alan Pardew: Nope it seems I posted the correct one
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - SATC Vortex: I am never going to the chatrooms ever again
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - The Knife: @ Alan Pardew, Okay, cool! I lost track of who was posting what.
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, hiya epi~
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - _Epione  wiigles her nose @ The Knife_
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - The Knife's Husbando: Who are we chasing & why?
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - KatsuKitty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"This immigrant Swedish cosplayer (she origins from Japan) has made some really great outfits in the past. However, as soon as she tries a sexy outfit like Zero Suit Samus, she just can't realize how ugly she is, and that she shouldn't wear such outfits. But she just doesn't get it. First off, she's a butterface. Second, her ass is big, flat and flabby. Third, her g-string is showing through."
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - Epione: Hey @ Epione :-)
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - The Knife: @ Epione, Net friend of Raven who showed up to whiteknight for no apparently reason.
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - Epione: Bluh, chat moved
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - koyemshii: She's cute
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - _The Knife  wiggles nose at Epione_
May 31, 2015 at 11:38 AM - KatsuKitty: that's the point
May 31, 2015 at 11:39 AM - KatsuKitty: op is either a fat bitch who can't cosplay as well as her or a virgin neckbeard who is rating hot girls 2/10
May 31, 2015 at 11:39 AM - koyemshii: Hot maxilla
May 31, 2015 at 11:39 AM - Alan Pardew: @ KatsuKitty, Man /cow/ has gone fucking shit
May 31, 2015 at 11:39 AM - Epione: Shit, I wished I looked as good as her
May 31, 2015 at 11:39 AM - Alan Pardew: All we need now is just an Irate Gamer thread there to complete the unholy shitfest
May 31, 2015 at 11:40 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ KatsuKitty, It'd still let her put me in a jar
May 31, 2015 at 11:40 AM - SATC Vortex: Someone told me that working to lose weight to control my diabetes is not doing anything to fix my situation
May 31, 2015 at 11:40 AM - Alan Pardew: The thing is.... who's gonna make an IG thread on /cow/? (inb4 me)
May 31, 2015 at 11:40 AM - SATC Vortex: I lost my shit
May 31, 2015 at 11:40 AM - The Knife: @ SATC Vortex, Except that is the first thing anyone gets told to do for diabetes and what the fuck?
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - Dormiebasne: what
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - koyemshii: @ Alan Pardew, avgn
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - Dormiebasne: my neck is in unbearable pain
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - hurrhurrhurr: did DNJack seriously post a link to child pornography?
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - Jackie Chin: lol
May 31, 2015 at 11:41 AM - SATC Vortex: @ The Knife, Ok, let me tell you what happened. Someone was talking about how rent was too high at 1000 a month
May 31, 2015 at 11:42 AM - KatsuKitty: @ hurrhurrhurr, what?! where
May 31, 2015 at 11:42 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ SATC Vortex, You could rent three of our places for that
May 31, 2015 at 11:42 AM - SATC Vortex: @ The Knife, I said median rent here (MA) is 1500 and because rich people see it as a trend to have an apartment
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - Alan Pardew: Less talk, more archiving
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ KatsuKitty, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-porn-are-you-currently-watching.9845/
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - _Alan Pardew  gets back to work_
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - Epione: ashes is trying hard to deflect
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - koyemshii: I think that's mrenter
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - SATC Vortex: Someone asked me why I care so much, I should move
May 31, 2015 at 11:43 AM - Valiant: I doubt this is not Ash.
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - Valiant: Ash seems pretty dumb to go "OH SHIT I'VE DONE A BAD THING"
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ hurrhurrhurr, what the hell?
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - SATC Vortex: I told them that I was moving out and I am looking for another job
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - Clown Doll: @ hurrhurrhurr,  This is a great thread.
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - Alan Pardew: Huh Ash liked my post
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - Valiant: This is interesting.
May 31, 2015 at 11:44 AM - Clown Doll: @ hurrhurrhurr,  it should get more activity.
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - KatsuKitty: just gonna delete without even seeing what the link is
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Alan Pardew: .....okay
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Epione: @ Valiant, their username is very squarely in the 'Ash' camp
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Alan Pardew: I think ashesanddust is just trying to rally a Personal Army
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Valiant: @ Epione, yeah and the way they post as well
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - KatsuKitty: motherless claims only legal content is on their site now but i stand skeptical of that claim
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - SATC Vortex: And someone told me I should have a skill, I told them that I have accounting and tax experience, but I can't get a bachelor's becasue I want to pay off my bills
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ hurrhurrhurr, @ KatsuKitty, it's not CP
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - Alan Pardew: As in, ashesanddust is trying to pretend to be Ash to get us to attack the real Ash Sangre
May 31, 2015 at 11:45 AM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty,  Ashes and dust ip check?
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Ronald Gaygun: googling the site in the watermark, they're legit
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - CompyRex: @ koyemshii, taylor, michigan
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Epione: That's cleared then
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - SATC Vortex: And I got lectured about how I should be looking for jobs as a receptionist (which I have)
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  do you have the thread still open?
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Ronald Gaygun: still not the sort of thread you want here lao
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Ronald Gaygun: lmao
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - SATC Vortex: So, I just was like fuck you
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Clown Doll, ya
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - SATC Vortex: I cussed him out
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ CompyRex, that's where Joe C was from
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - AWB-81: @ CompyRex, Hey!
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Alan Pardew: *Lives in Taylor, MI 48180, United States*
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  Can you take a screencap of the thread?
May 31, 2015 at 11:46 AM - koyemshii: @ CompyRex,  Can you see if it matches anyone else?
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Valiant: Where does Ash live?
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  you can black out the end of the link if you want to.
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ hurrhurrhurr, Joe Cracker is trying to get attention by pretending to be other lolcows.
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - hurrhurrhurr: Joe C was kid rock's midget sidekick
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - SATC Vortex: Someone told me I was being an asshole and bullshit
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: It's the perfect crime.
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - hurrhurrhurr: not joe cracker lol
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Clown Doll, there's nothing worth seeing really
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - hurrhurrhurr: THREE FOOT NINE WITH A TEN FOOT DICK
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Clown Doll: This thread needs to be preserved for the future generations
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  I saw the thread, I just want the autism preserved.
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - Alan Pardew: So should I continue archiving or stop it?
May 31, 2015 at 11:47 AM - hurrhurrhurr: 



May 31, 2015 at 11:48 AM - Alan Pardew: I'm beginning to feel this is a 
May 31, 2015 at 11:48 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, I called it earlier
May 31, 2015 at 11:48 AM - SATC Vortex: @ The Knife's Husbando,  Then this bitch was like, you always come in here to be the victim and you do nothing
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, The perfect crime is the way you stole my 
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Epione: oh noes guys Raven is getting bullied
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ SATC Vortex, Hold on, backreading
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - _Alan Pardew  stops_
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Ronald Gaygun: 



 omfg so obviously dubbed
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, You've been so affectionate lately 
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Epione: I'm pacifist and only want to find a solution!!!
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Should I be making plans to kill the Husbando and dispose of the body?
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Clown Doll: Wyte revolution is the only solution .
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - _The Knife  wiggles nose affectionately_
May 31, 2015 at 11:49 AM - Epione: Then dox, and finally 'lolol guys ur so gullible bully me more pls'
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, Please don't. I'm rather attached to him.
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - Valiant: http://pinsta.me/spectralreverie ash's instagram
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ The Knife, *Flap flap flap*
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - AWB-81: @ Epione, The only proof we had was a disposable email account
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, I'll kill Roger instead.
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - The Knife: @ The Knife's Husbando, Noooooo! It's THE WORST BUTTERFLY!
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Valiant, More of a Pinsta.me account
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - Valiant: http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=35426883 location: Tempe, Arizona
May 31, 2015 at 11:50 AM - SATC Vortex: @ The Knife's Husbando, I told her that I was job searching, working to get this webcomic buffer finished, working to control my blood sugar, and she was like  Oh you are doding nothing
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - SATC Vortex: @ The Knife's Husbando, I. Lost. My. Fucking. Shit.
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - Clown Doll: @ hurrhurrhurr,  I wish good things for A-Log .
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - SATC Vortex: I cussed everyone out
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ SATC Vortex, Good for you. I'd of ripped her a new one too
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - DNJACK: IM not stupid enough to link to cp
May 31, 2015 at 11:51 AM - Valiant: http://spectralbiopsie.tumblr.com/ her other name
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - SATC Vortex: If I get banned, I don't give a damn
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - KatsuKitty: well not saying it was cp since i didn't check
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - SATC Vortex: Fuck them
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - Alan Pardew: @ Valiant, Post it in the thread and archive it
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - KatsuKitty: but yeah regardless of that we don't need a "what porn are you watching" thread
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - Clown Doll: @ KatsuKitty,  But it's a prank, dude!.
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ KatsuKitty, I wouldn't click it at all ML is a cesspool
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ Clown Doll, more like  
May 31, 2015 at 11:52 AM - KatsuKitty: i know 4chan bans links from motherless so idk what's going on there
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this cp is so hot
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Clown Doll: @ The Knife's Husbando, @ KatsuKitty,  motherless is a malware farm.
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay is this ashesanddust guy the real deal?
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Clown Doll: The site maybe not in and itself
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - KatsuKitty: oh that's even worse then. i don't let malware links here
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Alan Pardew: Or some ween trying to get us as a personal army for him?
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Clown Doll, That too, and it's got so much illegal shit on it.
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - Clown Doll: but the ads on the site are reportedly skeevy
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, This smells like Xalver
May 31, 2015 at 11:53 AM - AWB-81: @ Alan Pardew, and the fluffy thread
May 31, 2015 at 11:54 AM - KatsuKitty: i put a big bold warning on the Daily Diapers thread because i discovered their server was compromised and every fag there was passing around zeus-like rootkits without even knowing it
May 31, 2015 at 11:54 AM - KatsuKitty: morbidly curious kiwis could be at risk if they're using Internet Shitsplorer
May 31, 2015 at 11:54 AM - hurrhurrhurr: https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Motherless.com
May 31, 2015 at 11:54 AM - The Knife's Husbando: @ KatsuKitty, All us internet-inept little kiwis thank you.
May 31, 2015 at 11:54 AM - AWB-81: @ KatsuKitty, Thanks for the heads up
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - hurrhurrhurr: glad I'm on a VPN when I accidentally clicked on it
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - Valiant: Wow that Ash is an attention whore.
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - KatsuKitty: @ hurrhurrhurr, that's not going to protect you from malware
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: lol
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - Clown Doll: Internet exploder.
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - AWB-81: @ Valiant, Just like Nails
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - KatsuKitty: and depending on the VPN company you use, it's not going to protect you from police either
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - AWB-81: @ Valiant, Search Nails
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - hurrhurrhurr: @ KatsuKitty, I'm more worried about partyvan
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - Clown Doll: @ Leonid Brezhnev,  Hey.
May 31, 2015 at 11:55 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay ni-ni kiwis
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: le motherless face
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Clown Doll: @ hurrhurrhurr,  oh yeah, you live in china.
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Valiant: Yeah I gotta head to BED
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Peace!.
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: also lol do all those diaperfuckers have zeus?
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Clown Doll: @ Valiant,  Good Night.
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Alan Pardew: Okay bye everyone!
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Valiant, night val
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Clown Doll: @ Alan Pardew,  Peace.
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Leonid Brezhnev: cause that's hilarious
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  Hey dude.
May 31, 2015 at 11:56 AM - Epione: So...is ashes this person and trying to diffuse the trail or is she just mob baiting?
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - AWB-81: @ Valiant, Take care!
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - _Valiant  crawls into @ Alan Pardew's bed _
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - Epione: Either way, what a piece of shit
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, what up
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - Clown Doll: .
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - The Knife: @ Epione, No clue anymore.
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - _Alan Pardew  kicks Valiant out_
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  Nothing much, went to the gym, contemplating on playing vidya.
May 31, 2015 at 11:57 AM - KatsuKitty: @ Leonid Brezhnev, i couldn't quite verify it was zeus
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - KatsuKitty: only that there is a malicious script on the front page
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - KatsuKitty: or was
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, nice.  What vidya are you contemplating?
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - Epione: eeeugh unfortunate breasts
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - KatsuKitty: DD had a JS driveby kit installed
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - SATC Vortex: I'm sorry.
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - Epione: It's like on of them just gave up
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - KatsuKitty: likely not by the webmaster
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - Epione: one*
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  Red Faction Guerrilla. I played some Dank Souls 2 two days ago.
May 31, 2015 at 11:58 AM - SATC Vortex: I'm ready to start a lot of shit on DA
May 31, 2015 at 11:59 AM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, I never played a Red Faction game but they looked pretty fun.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 11:59 AM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  RFG is like ADF's dream game
May 31, 2015 at 11:59 AM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  because of the setting
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 PM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  but mostly I'm playing because "owned the game for 2 years and just want to take it off the blacklog".
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I just pictured ADF colonizing Mars
May 31, 2015 at 12:00 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, I understand lol
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 PM - KatsuKitty: if you want some detail on the malware installed on DailyDiapers https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/10/11/anatomy-of-an-exploit-ie-zero-day-part-1/
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 PM - KatsuKitty: _ten_ remote execution bugs
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 PM - KatsuKitty: IE is fucking terrible
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 PM - koyemshii: operaton iraqey freedam i came out a c-17 cargo plane for a ranger op. jump yes im 365 combat bridage bitch
May 31, 2015 at 12:01 PM - KatsuKitty: i always recommend to people, _don't use it_
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 PM - Clown Doll: .
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, try working in the NHS. By high decree we have to have IE8. 8.
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 PM - Clown Doll: Well, I gotta go do things now, see y'all later.
May 31, 2015 at 12:02 PM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, bye!
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Clown Doll: @ Absinthe,  Also hey.
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, later dude
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: mfw my ie no longer works
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: ie is a piece of shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, hi, bye! 
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Dormiebasne: IE is gay
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Absinthe, that's absolutely terrible
May 31, 2015 at 12:03 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Absinthe, isIE8 bad?
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - KatsuKitty: IE8 is terrible
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, cripplingly awful.
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - KatsuKitty: oh absinthe did you say you were a sdlc manager
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - KatsuKitty: our team is thinking of moving from scrum to kanban
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - KatsuKitty: is this a bad idea
May 31, 2015 at 12:04 PM - Dormiebasne: how big are the balls?
May 31, 2015 at 12:05 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, I'm a project manager but more of a generalist. Can't really give an informed opinion, sry.
May 31, 2015 at 12:06 PM - KatsuKitty: ah okie
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, aside from the gaping security holes that will never be patched, it's hard to get modern JScript working correctly
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 PM - KatsuKitty: but yeah. since all the browser UIs went to toy-tier apple shit, i guess it doesn't matter anymore which you use as long as it's not IE
May 31, 2015 at 12:07 PM - KatsuKitty: i used to recommend firefox as you could configure it to be more like its Netscape roots
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - Absinthe: But the NHS dropped millions on some clinical systems that depend on IE8, so them's the breaks.
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - Dormiebasne: Netscape
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm kinda hoping M$ has learned its lesson
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - KatsuKitty: with Spartan
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - Dormiebasne: What is this ancient tech you talk about?
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - Absinthe: We all have Chrome and FF as day-to-day browsers, but any big new system needs to support IE8 
May 31, 2015 at 12:08 PM - KatsuKitty: oh it's called MSEdge
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 PM - KatsuKitty: the edge browser
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 PM - Absinthe: Will Edge powerusers be called EdgeLords?
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 PM - KatsuKitty: Edge removes activex controls
May 31, 2015 at 12:09 PM - KatsuKitty: i say thank fuck
May 31, 2015 at 12:10 PM - KatsuKitty: ActiveX controls are ancient pre-JS technology that is now preferred by stubborn old beancounters, grandma, and exploiters
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 PM - KatsuKitty: what is going on in that raven sparks thread
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, an epic trole has turned up and is falseflagging as somechick
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: @ KatsuKitty, Faggotry. Ban the ashesanddust guy.
May 31, 2015 at 12:11 PM - Absinthe: Yeah, ashesanddust, that's the one.
May 31, 2015 at 12:12 PM - Absinthe: Like a more autistic DNJACK posting at Marijan speed.
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 PM - KatsuKitty: that user's been here since october
May 31, 2015 at 12:13 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: @ KatsuKitty, But hasn't posted until now.
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - dollarpennypincher: who dafuq is ashes?
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - dollarpennypincher: hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: @ dollarpennypincher, A shitposter.
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ The Jumping Dwarf, oh
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - The Knife: @ KatsuKitty, They said they didn't notice their confirmation mail until today. Posted screencap. Definite shitposter.
May 31, 2015 at 12:14 PM - dollarpennypincher: ok banned
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 PM - dollarpennypincher: damn i missed it
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, likely a sock then. If I was going to go on a shitopost spree I'd pre-bake the accounts I was going to use. Just sayin'
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 PM - The Knife: @ dollarpennypincher, Didn't miss much. They were more fun at the beginning when they were whiteknighting.
May 31, 2015 at 12:15 PM - Absinthe: *shitpost
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ The Knife, ok good
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 PM - dollarpennypincher: ive never heard of raven sparks btw
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 PM - dollarpennypincher: or the thread
May 31, 2015 at 12:16 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: God damn if this really was NZDROW like Ass Manager says then this is just sad.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ The Jumping Dwarf, an IP check would be nice to see
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: Nah, NZDROW uses Onion.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - Absinthe: @ dollarpennypincher, Raven's a pretty depressing cow.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - AWB-81: @ The Jumping Dwarf, @ dollarpennypincher, The whole thing seemed similar to the shit with the Entersphere.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: I mean Tor.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - The Knife: @ dollarpennypincher, Narcissistic goth chick who only hangs out with/dates/marries much younger people because they're the only ones who can withstand the gamma ray of her drama.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh man that nzdrow guy
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - Absinthe: In her 30s, son aged ~17, and she marries a guy aged 16.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - Dormiebasne: @ The Knife, tfw waifu
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: Although I know at least one of NZDROW'S new account, because he's too much of a goddamn idiot to hide it.
May 31, 2015 at 12:17 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ The Knife, oh man, not my kind of cow then
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - The Jumping Dwarf: http://www.otthunderdome.com/t1063p60-kiwi-general
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - dollarpennypincher: i was hoping it'd be someone silly
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - Dormiebasne: @ dollarpennypincher, how about dicksucker dean?
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - Absinthe: Did Raven hit her own son with a dildo, or did her husband hit her son with a dildo?
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - The Knife: @ dollarpennypincher, There's nudes? Think Pixyteri but with more eyeliner and fake blood.
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - noooooway: @ Absinthe, it was one of her son's _friends_ right?
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ The Knife, gotcha
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ The Knife, hot
May 31, 2015 at 12:18 PM - Absinthe: @ noooooway, her husband - yeah :-(((
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - champthom: Hey everyone, I got a joke for you all.
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - The Knife: @ noooooway, She married one of her son's classmates, or something.
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - noooooway: c00l
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ Dormiebasne, not sure
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - noooooway: normal, healthy behavior
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, her breasts could be used in straight-to-gay conversion therapy
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ Dormiebasne, if i knew about that person i would tell u
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - Absinthe: @ champthom, do tell
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - Dormiebasne: @ champthom, GO ON AHEAD CHAMPT
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - The Knife: @ champthom, Joke time!
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Absinthe, ok now i gotta see, hwere are they?
May 31, 2015 at 12:19 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ champthom, tell us
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - SATC Vortex: What's a great alternative to Deviantart
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, first few pages of the thread, iirc.
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - champthom: @ dollarpennypincher, How many potatoes does it take to kill an Irishman?
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ SATC Vortex, Not being a nerd 
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - noooooway: none
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - Dormiebasne: @ champthom, NONE
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - champthom: @ noooooway, @ Dormiebasne, ...yes 
May 31, 2015 at 12:20 PM - dollarpennypincher: damn
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - noooooway: im sorry!
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - dollarpennypincher: i was gonna say 3: ADF, kinnay, and jordan
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - noooooway: i didnt know thatd be the punchline
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - champthom: Anyways, the real question is - does this Raven Sparks girl have better personal hygiene than PixyTeri?
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - Dormiebasne: That joke is offensive
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - SATC Vortex: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard,  I need a new place to show my work
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - The Knife: @ champthom, Oh, did you hear the guy who originally wrote the song "Hokey Pokey" died? He was 93.
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - noooooway: probably, because very few people pathologically avoid showers
May 31, 2015 at 12:21 PM - noooooway: even less because theyre true japanese souls
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ SATC Vortex, Some people put art on Tumblr.
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - KatsuKitty: wait how did she marry a 16 year old
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - SATC Vortex: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, I may have to
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - KatsuKitty: thats illegal in this state
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - Dormiebasne: @ KatsuKitty, She's in NEw Zealand?
May 31, 2015 at 12:22 PM - noooooway: they let, hell, encourage you marry sheep there, so its okay
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - KatsuKitty: ew do they allow marriage of 16 year old
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - SATC Vortex: I might have leave DA
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - noooooway: okay but for real 16 is pretty average on a worldwide scale. it sucks but its true
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, here's one. NSFW, ofc. https://lolcow.farm/pt/src/1410391821573.jpg
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - Dormiebasne: Raven doesn't look all that bad to me
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - SATC Vortex: I'm going to start over again
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - Absinthe: @ Dormiebasne, click my link^^^
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - KatsuKitty: @ noooooway, there are also cultural differences
May 31, 2015 at 12:23 PM - KatsuKitty: that determine if 16 is best practice
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - KatsuKitty: like in africa they die at like 20 anyway so it's different than a first world country
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Absinthe, I did. I'm just not seeing what's so horrific
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - noooooway: you sure arent emotionally mature enough at 16
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - KatsuKitty: certainly not in this cukture anyway
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - noooooway: i dont trust 16 year olds to decide their own dinner
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - Dormiebasne: cuckture
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - KatsuKitty: culture
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - Dormiebasne: fuck, it goes full circle back to cucking
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: get cucked on
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - KatsuKitty: idk some psych did a study on it
May 31, 2015 at 12:24 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ noooooway, woooow
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: fudk u
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - Dormiebasne: cuck u
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - KatsuKitty: but i can tell you now thats to young for a civilised country like nz
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - Absinthe: @ Dormiebasne, there's worse pics. She's not a Slaton Sister, I'l admit.
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - noooooway: @ Leonid Brezhnev, im joking but also please for the love of god do not let one of your 16 year old friends give you a tattoo
May 31, 2015 at 12:25 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ noooooway, ok
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Absinthe, yeah, this isn't all that bad, to me, to be honest
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: my friend's bike better not be a bitch
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 PM - Dormiebasne: hm, okay
May 31, 2015 at 12:26 PM - Dormiebasne: Saw another one
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 PM - Absinthe: @ Dormiebasne, I just really don't like where breasts go East-West.
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 PM - Dormiebasne: She more or less looks like a chubby filipina hooker
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 PM - Dormiebasne: yeah, the titties are pretty floppy
May 31, 2015 at 12:27 PM - Absinthe: @ Dormiebasne, she's half-azn, I think
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 PM - dollarpennypincher: eh 16, are tits even developed fully at that age wtf?
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 PM - dollarpennypincher: i imagine no
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 PM - Dormiebasne: @ dollarpennypincher, On a man, I would hope not
May 31, 2015 at 12:28 PM - dollarpennypincher: that's one reason it'd be too young
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 PM - KatsuKitty: @ dollarpennypincher, doctors would never do a BA surgery on a 16 year old. make of yhat what you will
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 PM - The Knife: Une femme d'un certain âge learns the need for some support.
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 PM - Absinthe: Raven was actually alright-looking at 19. SFW: https://lolcow.farm/pt/src/1410430716881.jpg
May 31, 2015 at 12:29 PM - KatsuKitty: i know some rich moms like to get their daugjters BA surgery as birthday gifts
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ KatsuKitty, yeah
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ KatsuKitty, i think that makes sense as to why thats the case
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - SATC Vortex: So, yeah
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - dollarpennypincher: thats why the sluthate pedos are wrong
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - Jackie Chin: r u redy JAckie Chin vs. SandNickCho
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - SATC Vortex: I caused mayhem in a DA chatroom
May 31, 2015 at 12:30 PM - dollarpennypincher: to think that JB is better than anything else
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 PM - SATC Vortex: I am very sorry
May 31, 2015 at 12:31 PM - SATC Vortex: Some bitch said something about my diabetes
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 PM - KatsuKitty: the point of an age of conesnt law is not to say that everyone below this point is incapable of consenting, but that everyone below that point cannot be guaranteed capable of consenting
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 PM - SATC Vortex: I went nuts
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 PM - KatsuKitty: when a line is drawn this effectively says "everyone above here can be reasonably assumed competent"
May 31, 2015 at 12:32 PM - dollarpennypincher: @ KatsuKitty, yes there are distinctions
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - KatsuKitty: so that's why readiness for sex differs culture to culture after puberty is fully finished
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - dollarpennypincher: im sure that there are probably some people who have been mature enough to want it early
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - dollarpennypincher: im not denying that at all
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - KatsuKitty: in like third world shitholes, people die at like 22 so they need to breed quick
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - KatsuKitty: they grow up quick
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - dollarpennypincher: just like in other countries, the drinking age can be lower than what the us has to offer
May 31, 2015 at 12:33 PM - KatsuKitty: there really is no such thing as adolescence in these like garbage, tribal primitive cultures
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - DNJACK: thats incredibly racist, just so you know
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - KatsuKitty: not really. there are advanced cities and countries in africa
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - dollarpennypincher: i dont see how that's racist
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - DNJACK: not the point
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - dollarpennypincher: it's a generalization but it helps
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - KatsuKitty: it's no more racist than me saying every white man in mississippi is an idiot
May 31, 2015 at 12:34 PM - KatsuKitty: which is true
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 PM - KatsuKitty: there's smart and dumb people in every race
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 PM - KatsuKitty: furthermore, the owner of this site greets people with the word "niggers"
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 PM - KatsuKitty: racism isn't high on our policing radar here
May 31, 2015 at 12:35 PM - DNJACK: i dont know why i bringed it up, i dont really feel like arguing over it
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 PM - DNJACK: nigger is descriptive
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 PM - DNJACK: no more racist than black people in my mind
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 PM - dollarpennypincher: it's just a word
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 PM - KatsuKitty: sure that's not
May 31, 2015 at 12:36 PM - KatsuKitty: "nigga"
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 PM - dollarpennypincher: nothing more and used in the same context as "autistic"
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 PM - KatsuKitty: wassup my nigga
May 31, 2015 at 12:37 PM - The Knife: @ KatsuKitty, I'm actually reading a paper on the medieval concept of childhood and it's really fascinating. Childhood as a modern concept wasn't even a thing in the West until the middle Victorian Era, and teenagers as a concept didn't exist until compulsory education laws became widespread.
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ The Knife, sup lady
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - KatsuKitty: @ The Knife, i personally believe adolescence rises up in countries where opportunity, education, and other metrics of human development rise
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - KatsuKitty: and it's not necessarilly a bad thing
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - DNJACK: up to a point
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - DNJACK: still being a teenager at 22 is fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 12:38 PM - The Knife: And now we're finding out all these biologically rooted things that seem to indicate that young people can't even biologically identify some emotions until their twenties. Like, you show them a photo of an angry person, they're likely to misread the emotion entirely.
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ The Knife, human brains b weird
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - KatsuKitty: well yeah i mean at some point you need to stop being immature
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Coffee Overdose: sup yo
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - KatsuKitty: but adolescence allows that whole buffer zone that allows people to develop emotionally and sexually at what i would call a more proper pace
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Jackie Chin: ADF, Sonic, and Sonichu vs. Jackie lol
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Fareal: @ The Knife, Which is why most psychs won't diagnose PDs until your early twenties. Up till that point you're still developing emotionally
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Jackie Chin: im gonna die
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Coffee Overdose: my adolescenece was one big quest for porn and videogames
May 31, 2015 at 12:39 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, PDs?
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - SATC Vortex: I am going to build my own website, make a blog comic, work on my regular comic, tumblr, behance, and dribbble.
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Jackie Chin: semper fidelis everyone
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i'm still an immature asshole but i'm so much better than in highschool
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - SATC Vortex: I'll go to instagram instead
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, Personality distorders.
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, personality disorders
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: god i was cringey
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - SATC Vortex: Fuck Deviantart
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - dollarpennypincher: some people never grow up, that's how we get manchildren
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Fareal: whhops ninja'ed sorry
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun,
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - KatsuKitty: personality disorders are one theory i personally dispute
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - SATC Vortex: I'll remove everything
May 31, 2015 at 12:40 PM - noooooway: @ Fareal, some also dont really manifest fully until then
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - noooooway: as someone with one i disagree
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - Fareal: @ noooooway, Yep
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - SATC Vortex: I really am so mad
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - Ronald Gaygun: the theory i personally disagree with is the existance of kentucky
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, agreed
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - DNJACK: @ KatsuKitty, it's just a word to say you personality is too fucked up to fonction normally
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - noooooway: @ Ronald Gaygun, shouldnt you be in jail
May 31, 2015 at 12:41 PM - SATC Vortex: brb
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ noooooway, ?
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - KatsuKitty: i mean back in "the day" they didn't call it personality disorder, they called it being an asshole
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, Agreed. I've never met anyone from Kentucky. I've never been to Kentucky. I applied to a school in Kentucky and you know what happened? I WAS DENIED.
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: I love my life....discussion elsewhere about GG. I mention I find Wu to be a bit of a victimization hunter. Get accused of being a rapist.
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - The Knife: They probably reject everyone to keep up the ruse.
May 31, 2015 at 12:42 PM - DNJACK: @ KatsuKitty, its just classifying different types of assholes
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, i got called a rape apologist by a maoist once for saying i didn't think woody allen abused his daughter lmao
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - DNJACK: and trying to help them behave like decent people


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - noooooway: @ Ronald Gaygun, nick bate used to say that lal the time
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: or rather, that i'd only believe that if he was foud guilty in court
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, ew what
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ noooooway, oh yeah, i was making a reference 
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ koyemshii, you uh... you trying to say you are short, ugly, fat, old, and far away?
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - KatsuKitty: who wrote that
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ koyemshii, also that nigga looks like doctor who
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, People be stupid.
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, yes
May 31, 2015 at 12:43 PM - Coffee Overdose: Probably written by some shit head on tumblr.
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - noooooway: @ KatsuKitty, there used to be an artist called humon who would do that shit all the time
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - noooooway: but thats not them
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - KatsuKitty: age ain't nothin but a number mm-hmm
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - koyemshii: Bad facebook post shared by myfriend reaching 400 pounds
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, she was kinda hot tho 
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - KatsuKitty: said aaliyah when she married r. kelly at like what 13
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - Dormiebasne: @ KatsuKitty, r kelly wrote that
May 31, 2015 at 12:44 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, Hmmm. I gotta say, I do believe Dylan. But it's not going near a court at this point. To be fair to Mia Farrow, it WAS raised in court during the custody proceedings for Ronan and Dylan
May 31, 2015 at 12:45 PM - koyemshii: Depends on what you mean by underage. The age of consent should be lowered, by a good bit if you ask me. Morally speaking anyways.
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 PM - koyemshii: And no, pedophilia is attraction to prepubescent children, who are incapabale of consent.^
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 PM - noooooway: now now dont split hairs
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 PM - koyemshii: words of pedo wisdom
May 31, 2015 at 12:46 PM - KatsuKitty: i approach everything scientifically and i'm not quite sure where the age of consent should be by best practice. by 18, you can assure everyone has at least completed puberty and maturity to a sufficient point, so there's no real urgency to going lower
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: I'mma stick with "only bang people in my age group".
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - noooooway: the law is there to protect children (teenagers) from abusers
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - koyemshii: Finally a facebook post that approves my love with a 5 year old. When you love someone, AMBER alert is just an alarm
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Coffee Overdose: The age of consent used to be a lot higher wasn't it? I think they wanted people to be drafted more so they lowered it
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - The Knife: @ Delicious Stickmeat, Half your age plus seven years.
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - DNJACK: it's ok, you just have to bring underage ppl to mexico or canada before having sex
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Coffee Overdose: unless I'm getting my facts mixed up
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - koyemshii: Best thing ever
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - KatsuKitty: katsu's rule is must be above 30 and must be dominant
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - KatsuKitty: 
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, I"m 26 am I close enough?
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: Getting yo dick wet isn't worth risking jail.  If you think she's underage, she is, that's all there is to it
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - Coffee Overdose: also I'm very fat and ugly
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - _Coffee Overdose  gained 10 pounds and hates himself for it_
May 31, 2015 at 12:47 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - _The Knife  could date Katsu by that rule_
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Dormiebasne: @ koyemshii, hot
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Dormiebasne: @ The Knife, oh dear
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - koyemshii: And prison is just a room lol
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - KatsuKitty: seriously. no younger guy is ever dominant
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - noooooway: teens should not be in romantic relationships with adults, theres a crazy power imbalance and no im not talking dom/sub shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, you haven't met me yet ;D ha.
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ noooooway, p much yeah
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Fareal: @ noooooway, agreed in full
May 31, 2015 at 12:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, yeah... maybe i'm just too skeptical for my own good
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ noooooway, the main problem is that the adults who usually try and date teens are usually in it because they want control over someone
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - KatsuKitty: they're also stunted emotionally
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - koyemshii: WARNING! Carry on reading! Or you will die, even if you only looked at the word warning! Once there was a little girl called Clarissa, she was ten-years-old and she lived in a mental hospital, because she killed her mom and her dad. She got so bad she went to kill all the staff in the hospital so the More- government decided that best idea was to get rid of her so they set up a special room to kill her, as humane as possible but it went wrong the machine they were using went wrong. And she sat t
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - Fialovy: @ The Knife, so with the half your age plus 7 years... that means 2 year olds should be with 8 year olds? That guideline never made sense
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - DNJACK: tldr
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: teens being with other teens is mostly okay with me, but yeah, who was that actor whomarried some teenager while he was in his 50s?
May 31, 2015 at 12:49 PM - KatsuKitty: people who are into teens past teens themselves
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - KatsuKitty: never got laid when they were younger and they want to try to recapture that
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ koyemshii, is it 1997 all over again?
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - The Knife: @ Fialovy, Well below seven years old, they're more play-dates.
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, *COUGHS*
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - koyemshii: @ Coffee Overdose,  WARNING! Carry on reading! Or you will die, even if you only looked at the word warning! Once there was a little girl called Clarissa, she was ten-years-old and she lived in a mental hospital, because she killed her mom and her dad. She got so bad she went to kill all the staff in the hospital so the More- government decided that best idea was to get rid of her so they set up a special room to kill her, as humane as possible but it went wrong the machine they
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Fialovy: @ The Knife, "playdates"
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - KatsuKitty: this is ENDEMIC in the gay community
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Coffee Overdose: I never even got kissed when I was a teen
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Hutchison THIS GUY
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - KatsuKitty: the heavy emphasis on yuoth
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, oh god yes
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, Yeah. peer attraction between teens is developmentally normal and completely different htat "lower the age of conseny cos i'm forty and i wanna fuck a 12 year old hurrrrrr"
May 31, 2015 at 12:50 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ KatsuKitty, it's everywhere
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - KatsuKitty: oh dw i didn't either but i'm only into older gay men so it saved me from that
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Fialovy: my point is is that, that guidline is a little flawed
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - The Knife: @ Fialovy, WHY YOU GOTTA MAKE EVERYTHING DIRTY? 
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, and trannys
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Fareal, I read that in a really dumb voice and it made me laugh
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - KatsuKitty: just look at sluthate for an example of my point
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Dormiebasne: @ The Knife, cause she's fia
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Fialovy: @ Dormiebasne, now, now, I'm just playing devil's advocate
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - koyemshii: @ Coffee Overdose,  Sharet this if want get kisseed  http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs41/f/2009/044/6/8/Valentine_Murloc_by_l1f3boy.jpg
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - KatsuKitty: my case in point
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Dormiebasne: u nastee fia
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - Fialovy: and pointing out something that always bothered me about that guideline
May 31, 2015 at 12:51 PM - KatsuKitty: date in high school so you don't grow up fucked up or a tranny
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Fialovy: and how it's flawed
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Dormiebasne: FIA U NASTEEE GURL
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - The Knife: @ Fialovy, We're going on the assumption that no one lets two-year-olds date.
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Fialovy: @ The Knife, oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ KatsuKitty, or realize that sex really isn't a big deal
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - koyemshii: My sex sounds
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Fialovy: so there is a minimum age this works for?
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - koyemshii: 



May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - KatsuKitty: well exactly that's my point
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - noooooway: its not _ illegal_ to date someone in high school when youre a college student. its a bad idea tho.
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best girl
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, bitch I got mad pussy in highschool and I'm still a tranny
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - KatsuKitty: if you don't realise that at a normal age like everyone else
May 31, 2015 at 12:52 PM - The Knife: New rule: people who have not yet learned to control their bowels or share their toys can't date.
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - The Knife: That actually takes out quite a few lolcows.
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: you can be one of eleven kinds of fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - noooooway: @ The Knife, way to oppress cwc
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: katsu grew up to be a gay tranny
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Fialovy: @ The Knife, there goes all of the Adult Babies
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Jackie Chin: i got my ass beat by adf
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: sluthaters turn into paedos
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Dormiebasne: @ The Knife, was about to say, that disqualifies Chris Chan
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: chris shits his panties
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Fialovy: @ The Knife, I like that rule
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, ew
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - koyemshii: @ Jackie Chin, You might have aids
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh man the animated bit from the star wars christmas special kinda looks like peter chung's shit
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, lol. What's ADF's finisher?
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - koyemshii: @ Absinthe, Aids
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, oh you didn't know about chris?
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Absinthe, i dont think i edited his moves yet
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - KatsuKitty: shitting himself?
May 31, 2015 at 12:53 PM - Fareal: hahaha i love how EVERYONE immediately thought "......chris"
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Dormiebasne: chris be making brown gold in them shorts
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - KatsuKitty: marvin said chris will use pantyliners to contain the shit in his panties
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Jackie Chin: he got me in a submission
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Fialovy: So Chris, Richard Kuta, Pamperchu, everyone on Daily Diapers shouldn't date
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - koyemshii: @ Jackie Chin, You making wrestlers
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Jackie Chin: but sonic is a bitch to fight
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Jackie Chin: @ koyemshii, yaaaa
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, wait he still does that?
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - koyemshii: @ Jackie Chin, Cool
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Coffee Overdose, when did he stop?
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Ronald Gaygun: OH GOD RICHARD KUTA
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, this lolcow wrasslin thing is so cool. srs.
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - KatsuKitty: chris has horrible encopresis
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Fialovy: @ Ronald Gaygun, SONIC'S EYES ARE NOT GREEN!
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Absinthe, time 4 DN vs. Sonichu
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - KatsuKitty: or incontinence
May 31, 2015 at 12:54 PM - KatsuKitty: idk or c
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - noooooway: @ KatsuKitty, aggravated by his horrible lifestyle
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, this is for you NSFW http://i.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/article/6/3/8/410638.jpg?v=1
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Coffee Overdose: I thought he was constpiated now or something
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - noooooway: its going to be irreversible at one point
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - KatsuKitty: but lol i thought it was funny
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - KatsuKitty: that chris uses pantyliners for his shits
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Fialovy: Green Eyes were the proto-Blue Arms
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - KatsuKitty: he's all in with the fake girl stuff
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Absinthe: i thought Chris's  problems were pretty intermittent.
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, I know all about chris poop, I just don't want to think about it OK
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Ronald Gaygun: tfw stickmeat doesn't send u stuff 
May 31, 2015 at 12:55 PM - Absinthe: And that stuff was exagerrated on the CWCki
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Absinthe, oh no, it's bad.
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, rly? :-o
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - KatsuKitty: part of the piercing problems were his near-constant doodie dropping
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - Dormiebasne: encopresis@ Absinthe, nah man, the  is real
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - Fialovy: @ KatsuKitty, I guess he accepts them more than butt garments because women use pantiliners (though for blood and not shit?)
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Fialovy, exactly
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - Absinthe: I always figured he was just too lazy to get up and always tried to hold it, with mixed results.
May 31, 2015 at 12:56 PM - KatsuKitty: chris kept loading up his underwear throughut the unclit saga and it got major infected
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - Absinthe: Not only was I apparently wrong, it also appears that I've thought about this entierely too much :-z
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - Jackie Chin: ive the commander helping me this time
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, I'm tired mang
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, 
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, awwww, go2bed
May 31, 2015 at 12:57 PM - noooooway: its his diet and lack of activity and never going to a fucking doctor that will make his butt problems unreversable
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 PM - noooooway: irreversible?
May 31, 2015 at 12:58 PM - Dormiebasne: @ noooooway, yeah that one
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, Can't, yet
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 PM - Absinthe: Probably the experimentation with shoving stuff up there didn't help...
May 31, 2015 at 12:59 PM - _The Knife  props up Stickmeat's feet._
May 31, 2015 at 1:00 PM - KatsuKitty: @ noooooway, none of us really know why he keeps dropping loads
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, thoughts on causes?
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - Jackie Chin: oh shit here comes the commander
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Absinthe, hate to be the bearer of disgusting news, but he stuffed things in there to try to  ease his constipation
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, He's gross.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - CatParty: @ Jackie Chin, Wait are you playing wwe
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - KatsuKitty: that oughtta do it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: it's in one of the Thetan email dumps
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - KatsuKitty: Diagnosis: Gross
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - Dormiebasne: lol dumps
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - Dormiebasne: U SAID DUMPS
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - CatParty: @ Dormiebasne, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:01 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Dormiebasne, tahaa nice
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, stuffed things in his butt?
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, really that's about all I can come up with, barring some physical issue.
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - _KatsuKitty  writes Gross on Chris's medical chart_
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - CatParty: 
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Dormiebasne: DORMIEDUDE911 JUST  U
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - KatsuKitty: *scribbles* g-r-o-s....s....
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Ronald Gaygun, you don't recall the "washcloth" email?
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Absinthe: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, :-(((((
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, mercifully not
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: I'm pretty sure there's no muscle damage, no nerve issues, etc.  He needs to learn to go poop.
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - CatParty: Don't forget Chris pooped the bed
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: it was right around the time the enema selfie hit as well
May 31, 2015 at 1:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: doesn't he have a family issue of  problems?
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - CatParty: He also dropped a deuce in the hamper
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm thinking chris trusts his farts a little too much
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Dormiebasne: yeah
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Fareal: doesn't it "slip out painlessly"
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, I think he's never been pottytrained
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - KatsuKitty: @ CatParty, the hamper dump was the same as the bed dump
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Dormiebasne: He can't tell the difference between shit impulses and far impulses
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - CatParty: Imagine all the poo squishing in his leggings he wears now
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Ronald Gaygun: how do you shit the hamper?
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: naw, the hamper thing happened many times
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Ronald Gaygun: like oh my god
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Fareal, you know in most healthy people defecation doesn't hurt at all.
May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - Absinthe: See, if the bent duck is self inflicted by 



Spoiler



clumsy fapping


, then it might follow that 



Spoiler



the butt problems were caused by similar, clumsy sexual exploration


May 31, 2015 at 1:03 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: he had a habit of dropping his  in the hamper still fully loaded
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - Dormiebasne: @ CatParty, Imagine him sultrily taking the panties off, despite the caked shit on them
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: If pain is Chris' signal to shit, he's not been toilet trained at all
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Ronald Gaygun, chris will take a fully loaded pair of panties and drop it in the hamper
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - Dormiebasne: And then, without washing, scissoring a bulldyke
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - KatsuKitty: as well as his dirty bedding
May 31, 2015 at 1:04 PM - Absinthe: He doesn't seem to pee himself, though, does he
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - CatParty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, His parents were ancient when he was born do you think they cared about raising another child especially a defective one?
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - KatsuKitty: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/fecal-incontinence/basics/causes/con-20034575
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - Fareal: @ Delicious Stickmeat, i might be using the wrong quote lol
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - KatsuKitty: so basically it could be the way he eats is causing slurry, liquid stool
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - Ronald Gaygun: like i know chris is autstic and everything but why on earth did he just toss them in the hamper?
May 31, 2015 at 1:05 PM - Ronald Gaygun: like that makes no sense
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - CatParty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, yeah if hes eating tons of fats that'll happen
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Ronald Gaygun, his impression is that barb will just fix it
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Delicious Stickmeat, "if" lol
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Delicious Stickmeat, chris eats mcdonalds probably like a couple times every week
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - KatsuKitty: so you know already he's fucked
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, he probably doesn't think through what happens when he does that - he just assumes that throwing stuff in there means it eventually gets washed.
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, dude I eat out almost erry day
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - KatsuKitty: but is it mcdonald's
May 31, 2015 at 1:06 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Absinthe, so kinda like "if i can't see it, it's not there"?
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Delicious Stickmeat, lewd
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - KatsuKitty: i try to go to like delis
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: not always McDs, I mix it up
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - Absinthe: I'm leaning toward muscle/nerve damage. Didn't he say to Kacey that he often doesn't realise he has  for a few minutes?
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - CatParty: Poop chat is so refreshing and a welcome throwback as opposed to the recent Chris gender issues talk
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - Absinthe: @ Ronald Gaygun, or "I put it in the place that makes it go away - all sorted!"
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - Clown Doll: Oh yay, we're discussing Chris' .
May 31, 2015 at 1:07 PM - KatsuKitty: oh yeah that's a valuable hint. Chris says it "slips out without his knowledge"
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 PM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  This.
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ KatsuKitty, hence why I think potty training never happened
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ CatParty, Chris' gender is gender
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 PM - KatsuKitty: borb were too busy leaving him with the molesting babysitter
May 31, 2015 at 1:08 PM - Organic Fapcup: the best of both worlds
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: you fags is just nasty I'mma go back to looking at furporn
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - KatsuKitty: chris will forcefully fart at inopportune times. you can see this on some of his videos he makes
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, wait really?
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - Clown Doll: Chris dropped a big dookie on the bed when Clyde Cash scared him, right?
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - KatsuKitty: i forgot which ones (they're on the cwcki) but like he'll be >.< and go "ugh" for like a second
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - KatsuKitty: oh yeah
May 31, 2015 at 1:09 PM - Coffee Overdose: gross
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, yep
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - Ronald Gaygun: =(>.<)=
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - KatsuKitty: there are exactly two videos where chris visibly and audibly farts
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, ahhh that's the quote i meant about it "slipping out"


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - EleSigma: Chris is a fart
May 31, 2015 at 1:10 PM - CatParty: @ KatsuKitty, There was a whole entry about it on the cwcki once
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 PM - FramerGirl420: Gross guys
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ FramerGirl420, I agree
May 31, 2015 at 1:11 PM - CatParty: @ FramerGirl420, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - FramerGirl420: 
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - CatParty: I like how the smiley has poo on the sides of his briefs like right under the elastic band
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: why am i watching a video about people debating wookie dicks?
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: what has my life come to?
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i coulda been a contender
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - _EleSigma  hides in @ FramerGirl420 sloth tree_
May 31, 2015 at 1:12 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It's just a normal day on the internet if people are debating dicks
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 PM - FramerGirl420: @ EleSigma, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 PM - _FramerGirl420  latches onto her tree and begins to nest_
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: But...  Wookie schlongs?  That's something else.
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 PM - noooooway: @ KatsuKitty, you forgot the best part, he was talking about pandhalo being possibly dead when he did that
May 31, 2015 at 1:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ noooooway, oh my god
May 31, 2015 at 1:14 PM - Ronald Gaygun: do you know which video specifically?
May 31, 2015 at 1:14 PM - noooooway: i dont but you can probably serach "fart" on the cwcki and itll be in the results
May 31, 2015 at 1:15 PM - KatsuKitty: 



May 31, 2015 at 1:15 PM - KatsuKitty: yep this is the first one
May 31, 2015 at 1:15 PM - KatsuKitty: he farts at various locations in the video
May 31, 2015 at 1:15 PM - Coffee Overdose: that is the risky click of the day
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - Clown Doll: so is it more like a shart, then?
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: hm yea
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh my god
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - KatsuKitty: ah
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - KatsuKitty: 1:28
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - KatsuKitty: it goes
May 31, 2015 at 1:16 PM - Ronald Gaygun: it sounds like a faint gunshot
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 PM - KatsuKitty: *plup* MMMF!
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: why am i listening to a fat autistic man fart
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 PM - KatsuKitty: it's the magic of the space age.
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 PM - Coffee Overdose: oh and he does the tongue thing too ew ew ew
May 31, 2015 at 1:17 PM - EleSigma: @ Leonid Brezhnev, because no shit is too minor?
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: that classic stress sigh around 1:00 in
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: MMMMMF
May 31, 2015 at 1:18 PM - KatsuKitty: 



May 31, 2015 at 1:19 PM - KatsuKitty: here's the other one, where chris's flatulence can be heard louder and more prolonged
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 PM - KatsuKitty: skip to 8:00
May 31, 2015 at 1:19 PM - Absinthe: Does anyone have the audio of Chris humping Kimmy, or of Cakefarts. Not interested in the video, but having the audio of "JULAAY" and "I paid 9 American dollars for this cake" would be useful for sampling
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 PM - KatsuKitty: and i'm sure there are many more examples but you can see chris blows wet sharts fairly consistency
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 PM - KatsuKitty: there is one phone call too where you hear it
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 PM - CatParty: @ Absinthe, Make a thread
May 31, 2015 at 1:20 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: (◡‿◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 PM - CatParty: I love when people make a thread concerning those videos and people just rip on th op for being gross
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 PM - SATC Vortex: Yeah. This is what I am going to do
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, I can't start threads in Spergatory :-)
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, tis lols
May 31, 2015 at 1:21 PM - CatParty: I'll do it
May 31, 2015 at 1:22 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 PM - Absinthe: 
May 31, 2015 at 1:25 PM - koyemshii: @ Absinthe, I agree
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 PM - KatsuKitty: you know what's interesting about the bob in chris's room video
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 PM - KatsuKitty: bob was more or less the only one aware he was living in complete squalor
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 PM - koyemshii: Does anyone have the duke nukem one?
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, yeah he seems like the only aware that he was living in a shithole
May 31, 2015 at 1:26 PM - Dormiebasne: @ KatsuKitty, wonder what went on inside bob's head
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: thats probably why he was the only trying to do something about it.
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Dormiebasne: MR CHANDLER
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - koyemshii: @ Dormiebasne, What have i done wrong
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: oh yeah did Chris ever complain about the uhh
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: hotel bill or anything he got when he was living outside his home because of the fire?
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: I figured the hotel manager would have charged them for damaging the room
May 31, 2015 at 1:27 PM - Absinthe: @ Dormiebasne, I think he frequently went to his happy place. Making plastic funnels, surrounded by Koreans....
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Dormiebasne: Surrounded by Korean
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Dormiebasne: men
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Dormiebasne: just like in the war
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - EleSigma: @ Coffee Overdose, I don't think they had their hoard with him.
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Kablamo: Hello gentle faggots and niggers
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Ronald Gaygun: they damaged the room?
May 31, 2015 at 1:28 PM - Dormiebasne: except, in the states, he doesn't kill them after he jerks them off
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ EleSigma, I think it was the early hoarding stages. Like it was small. You even see bob complain to Chris to remove videos because of all the clutter in the house
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 PM - Coffee Overdose: Bob probably convinced Barb she didn't need half the shit she buys on her own.
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 PM - KatsuKitty: barb's hoarding went to extremes
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 PM - EleSigma: @ Coffee Overdose, I was talking about the hotel room
May 31, 2015 at 1:29 PM - KatsuKitty: after the house burnt down she paid upwards of 500 a month to save all her crap in a storage unit
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - CatParty: Producers of the hoarders show went to their house and Barb slammed the door in their face
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - Ronald Gaygun: barb is probably a good chunk of why chris is the way he is tbh
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - KatsuKitty: wait that's wrong
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - KatsuKitty: i don't remember what the price was
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, lol rly?
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  Hey dude.
May 31, 2015 at 1:30 PM - KatsuKitty: @ CatParty, actually, marvin denied this
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 PM - KatsuKitty: this was only rumoured
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 PM - CatParty: @ KatsuKitty, I know lol
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cakefarts-and-humping-kimmy.9853/#post-745290 
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 PM - Coffee Overdose: Didn't they actually contact Chris through phone though?
May 31, 2015 at 1:31 PM - CatParty: I work in TV. Producers hate leaving their desks
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 PM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  Jackie Chin should put TrippinKahlua into his WWE thing.
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 PM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, Yesssss
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 PM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  but I'm debating whether Chin should be pm'd about it for it to be a surprise for TK if he decides to watch it
May 31, 2015 at 1:32 PM - Absinthe: @ Clown Doll, yes! As a recoloured Kofi
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 PM - Dormiebasne: what the fuck is this
May 31, 2015 at 1:33 PM - Clown Doll: well, whatevs, he probably would be honoured just about the nomination too.
May 31, 2015 at 1:34 PM - CatParty: @ Clown Doll, It's bad enough he knows about the fan club. Don't want the popularity to go to his head
May 31, 2015 at 1:35 PM - Clown Doll: @ CatParty,  probably
May 31, 2015 at 1:36 PM - Clown Doll: I hope Homer could be like Rikishi.
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Dormiebasne: I hope HOmer gets AIDS
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Absinthe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Dormiebasne: I hope he gets AIDS and falls down a fucking well
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Absinthe: Ebic weeeeeen
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Absinthe, so goddamned ween
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Clown Doll: And VNT that weird dwarf thing that is with that irish asshole.
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Dormiebasne: Let's etch JULAY onto Bob's grave
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Payday: Hello all
May 31, 2015 at 1:37 PM - Dormiebasne: Actually was he cremated or buried or put in mausoleum?
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 PM - Absinthe: Homer and VNT should have a tag team finisher called Make Me a Sandwich
May 31, 2015 at 1:38 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 PM - Absinthe: Chris should use the von Erch claw as a signature
May 31, 2015 at 1:39 PM - Absinthe: *Erich
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 PM - Payday: @ DeagleBoipussy420, how's life?
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 PM - Dormiebasne: @ DeagleBoipussy420, faggot
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 PM - CatParty: @ Absinthe, Vnt thinks mayo is semen tho
May 31, 2015 at 1:40 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty,  I need to catch up on the guy. Is he another Jace, do you think?
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 PM - CatParty: @ Absinthe, Who knows
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 PM - CatParty: But he's hilarious
May 31, 2015 at 1:41 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Payday, alright @ Dormiebasne, thank you 
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 PM - Dormiebasne: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I remembered
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 PM - Jackie Chin: tahaa
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 PM - Absinthe: @ CatParty, I will check him out.
May 31, 2015 at 1:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Dormiebasne, 
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 PM - Jackie Chin: I have a special guest wrestler that will be fighting Jace. Im not gonna reveal who it is tho
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 PM - Absinthe: brb alcohol
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 PM - Kablamo: @ Absinthe, alcohol 
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 PM - Kablamo: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Oh hey, it's my favourite boipussy
May 31, 2015 at 1:43 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Kablamo, hey dude, it's been a while!
May 31, 2015 at 1:44 PM - Kablamo: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I know, I keep getting busy with RL things. I miss spendning hours on kiwi farms
May 31, 2015 at 1:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I understand
May 31, 2015 at 1:46 PM - Kablamo: Currently catching up on Wu, DeagleNation, and ADF.
May 31, 2015 at 1:46 PM - Jackie Chin: not sure if u guys know but early this morning Muslim Hunter Twitter was suspended
May 31, 2015 at 1:47 PM - Kablamo: @ Jackie Chin,  Yeah I just read that, but I can still view it fine.
May 31, 2015 at 1:47 PM - Jackie Chin: ok
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 PM - Kablamo: @ Jackie Chin, https://twitter.com/MusilmHunter musILmhunter
May 31, 2015 at 1:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: muslim hunter?
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 PM - Jackie Chin: hmm
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 PM - Jackie Chin: maybe not
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 PM - Kablamo: musilm
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 PM - DNJACK: CHRIS CRAPPED HIMSELF 5 MINUTES AGO
May 31, 2015 at 1:49 PM - Kablamo: @ DNJACK,     .
May 31, 2015 at 1:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: http://howlonghasitbeensincechrisshithispants.com
May 31, 2015 at 1:50 PM - Kablamo: @ Ronald Gaygun, buy up that domain
May 31, 2015 at 1:51 PM - Dormiebasne: tfw reading old threads
May 31, 2015 at 1:51 PM - Dormiebasne: tfw picklepower isn't here anymore
May 31, 2015 at 1:53 PM - Kablamo: I think I have a crush on Jamie Walton
May 31, 2015 at 1:54 PM - Dormiebasne: feeling feels right now
May 31, 2015 at 1:56 PM - Kablamo: @ Dormiebasne, what flavor of feels?
May 31, 2015 at 1:56 PM - Kablamo: @ Dormiebasne, old feels?
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 PM - Dormiebasne: throwback feels
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 PM - _Kablamo  KO's chat_
May 31, 2015 at 1:58 PM - Kablamo: @ Dormiebasne, I am not old enough to throwback feels on kiwi farms
May 31, 2015 at 2:00 PM - Dormiebasne: i read an old thread
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 PM - Dormiebasne: technically teh thread was from before I even joined actually
May 31, 2015 at 2:02 PM - Dormiebasne: It was from waaay back when I was a lurker
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 PM - Dormiebasne: so now I'm just thinking of how things were in Aug 2013
May 31, 2015 at 2:03 PM - Dormiebasne: And that makes me think of 2012, 2011, 2010, etc etc
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 PM - Tranhuviya: Is this real? What world am I living in?
May 31, 2015 at 2:05 PM - Null: @ Kablamo, everybody likes Jamie Walton
May 31, 2015 at 2:06 PM - Kablamo: @ Null, They'd be fucked not to.
May 31, 2015 at 2:07 PM - Null: @ Lady Houligan, @ Lady Houligan, @ Lady Houligan, @ Lady Houligan, momma bear returned
May 31, 2015 at 2:10 PM - Tranhuviya: So  this "Advent" viral marketing thingy.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 PM - Tranhuviya: 1 day until "the truth is revealed" and shit.
May 31, 2015 at 2:13 PM - _DNJACK  replied to the thread I am leaving this site forever_
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 PM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, Nice
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 PM - Clown Doll: @ DNJACK,  .
May 31, 2015 at 2:14 PM - DNJACK: i didnt did it right
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - _DNJACK  is doing a color test_
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - Clown Doll: @ DNJACK,  The actual replies to thread are with a darker shade of gray.
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - Clown Doll: And yeah, color tag doesn't work on chat.
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - wagglyplacebo: Hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, Hey!
May 31, 2015 at 2:15 PM - Clown Doll: The real reason that tipped me off though is that Judge Holden rickrolls constantly using the same hyperlink trick.
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 PM - AWB-81: @ Clown Doll, Yep!
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 PM - Clown Doll: @ wagglyplacebo,  Hey.
May 31, 2015 at 2:16 PM - Kablamo: @ wagglyplacebo, Hey bud
May 31, 2015 at 2:17 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Kablamo, @ Clown Doll, @ AWB-81,  hello back!
May 31, 2015 at 2:18 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, So how is your sunday?
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ AWB-81,  pretty ok, I went to brunch with my grandparents
May 31, 2015 at 2:19 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ AWB-81,  how's yours?
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - Kablamo: @ wagglyplacebo, what kind of food did you eat?
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - HawkerHurricane: Sky Rogue is downright addictive, it's so fun, and it's a Unity Game, I haven't played unity games but I know they have a reputation for being not very good usually, this one is exceedingly good.
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - _Kablamo  stomach growls_
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - Coffee Overdose: Unity games are huge hit and miss
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - Coffee Overdose: Like The Long Dark is awesome and its made in unity
May 31, 2015 at 2:20 PM - Clown Doll: "Vomit guaranteed"
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - Clown Doll: Okay, this will be a good thread.
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - Clown Doll: ince yesterday I was wondering: which one you consider is the most revolting and/or disturbing Chris-chan moment?     My candidate is, of course, the cake fart:    [motherless link]" .
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Clown Doll, It also involves a link to the cakefarts video. Quality thread.
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Kablamo,  bacon and eggs with crab cakes and chicken with spinach and mozzarrella
May 31, 2015 at 2:21 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Coffee Overdose, Agreed, I've heard that there aren't usually a lot of mediocre Unity Games, they're either REALLY good or REALLY terrible.
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  the boys you and I'm the chicken
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ HawkerHurricane, and chrome is pissing me off because they disabled unity as well in their brwoser
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ wagglyplacebo, 
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - Coffee Overdose: also boy do I fucking hate early access 90% of the time
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Also hi waggly 
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - Payday: @ wagglyplacebo, Hey  wags
May 31, 2015 at 2:22 PM - AWB-81: @ AWB-81, Everything is going well. I have been checking on a few threads here.
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 PM - UnwiseKhan: Does anyone know who the Ash Sangre in the motd is, and why we care about them?
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Payday,  hey buddy
May 31, 2015 at 2:23 PM - HawkerHurricane: I would highly suggest Rogue Sky if Arcade-y Combat Flight Sims are a thing you like, because it has a lot of skins that reference other Combat Flight Sim games, like it has a Luftrausers skin and a Star Fox skin, called "Rausers" and "Sky Fox" respectively.
May 31, 2015 at 2:24 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, Sounds like you had some good stuff for brunch.
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ AWB-81,  it was average but ok
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, ADF's drive by got mentioned on the escapist forums
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 PM - wagglyplacebo: But it's ok I mean
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ AWB-81, hahaha
May 31, 2015 at 2:25 PM - wagglyplacebo: Didn't it get a reddit mention too?
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: Like on the gamergate forums or some such nonsense
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/663.876055-Poll-Hate-speech-against-gamergate-supporters
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ wagglyplacebo, Yeah, KotakuinAction, I think.
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, The discussion is incredible
May 31, 2015 at 2:26 PM - UnwiseKhan: http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/37p5lc/person_was_shot_at_in_a_drive_by_and_implies/ 300+ comments, pretty popular apparently.
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: oh kotaku in action
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, People there are saying he is more pathetic than CWC
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: I love how people are starting to call out SJWs on their bullshit
May 31, 2015 at 2:27 PM - Coffee Overdose: a lot of companies are starting to ignore them too.
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 PM - AWB-81: @ Coffee Overdose, They just took things too far.
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ AWB-81,  he is more pathetic than chris
May 31, 2015 at 2:28 PM - CatParty: Loladf
May 31, 2015 at 2:29 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ AWB-81, pretty much. A lot of companies listened because they saw profits.. or so they thought and now most are like "these people don't even LIKE the things we sell."
May 31, 2015 at 2:29 PM - wagglyplacebo: Chris looks more like a woman than adf and Chris at least tried to do stuff, not much but he sells his dumb sonichU stuff
May 31, 2015 at 2:29 PM - Coffee Overdose: and that beach body ad that got so much controversy in europe came to NYC.
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 PM - noooooway: rest in peace adf, killed in a driveby by radical kiwis
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 PM - Coffee Overdose: The PR for that group is awesome because the people that complained got them advertising and they were like "The SJW helped fund the NYC advertisements"
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, Now the world knows
May 31, 2015 at 2:30 PM - AWB-81: @ Coffee Overdose, Companies learned that "SJW's" are cheap skates.
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 PM - Coffee Overdose: unless it involves throwing money at someone they think is being bullied
May 31, 2015 at 2:31 PM - Coffee Overdose: I shut cup off my dick, go tranny, scream discrimination and watch my patreon grow
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 PM - AWB-81: @ wagglyplacebo, I agree, Chris tries. He fails a lot. But at least he tries to be productive. ADF is just awful.
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 PM - DNJACK: @ noooooway, keep it silent, we dont want troubles with the cops
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 PM - Coffee Overdose: I think oly recently Chris has started to become prodcutive
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 PM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, The cops might as well come.
May 31, 2015 at 2:32 PM - AWB-81: @ DNJACK, We have literally been murdering ADF now for months.
May 31, 2015 at 2:33 PM - DNJACK: shhh
May 31, 2015 at 2:33 PM - noooooway: "ALL MY HEROS KILLED COPS" 'waaaah someone shot at me, wheres the police'
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 PM - EleSigma: @ AWB-81, The slowest murder in history
May 31, 2015 at 2:34 PM - HoloSkull: @ EleSigma, One neuron at a time
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 PM - AWB-81: @ EleSigma, I am just quoting Kinny Fears.
May 31, 2015 at 2:35 PM - Coffee Overdose: I remember when Anita called the police on twitter and they said they recieved "no reports or calls"
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 PM - AWB-81: lol Kinny
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 PM - Dormiebasne: u got me twisted ova u
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Dormie!
May 31, 2015 at 2:36 PM - Dormiebasne: sup
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Not much
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Talking about being killers
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 PM - Ronald Gaygun: is waggly still here?
May 31, 2015 at 2:37 PM - Dormiebasne: are we talking about weed too?
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: oh fuck MK has a convention tonight
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: WHY DOES GOD HATE ME


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: I LEFT FUCKING STUDIOS TO GET AWAY FROM THE BULLSHIT CONVENTIONS
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Null: SOCIALISM IS GOOOOOOD, SOCIALISM IS GOOOD
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Dormiebasne, mortal kombat?
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - AWB-81: @ Null, I hope he makes that video
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: Yes
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: Mortal Kombat
May 31, 2015 at 2:38 PM - Dormiebasne: Mortal Kombat is the theme park I work in
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - Dormiebasne: Someone rented out Mortal Kombat tonight so the park is closing at 6pm
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Are you in Magic Kingdom today?
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - Dormiebasne: I'm always in Magic Kingdom
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Oh... The park deserves the name.
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: That certain kind of magic kingdom gnome sayin
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - Dormiebasne: And I'm covering three days for this girl during my vacation cause SHE had to go to Washington state for her sister's wedding
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - Kablamo: I call my pants the magic kingdom
May 31, 2015 at 2:39 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, If you have ever seen grown people fight about getting on rides there with screaming children
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Dormiebasne: We had a guy who said in the presence of guests
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Fialovy: what if the convention is a Mortal Kombat convention?
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Dormiebasne: "My BED is the most magical place on earth"
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Dormiebasne: Like, that'll make you cringe hard enough
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Kablamo: @ Dormiebasne, sounds like a chill dude
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Fialovy: @ Dormiebasne, sounds creepy...
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - AWB-81: @ Dormiebasne, Does he have a thread here?
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - Dormiebasne: lol he almost got fired for stealing from another employee
May 31, 2015 at 2:40 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Dormiebasne, I imagine a twin-sized bed with harry potter sheets.
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - Dormiebasne: But before they could do it, he fled the state cause he robbed his roommates
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Dormiebasne, @ Fialovy, @ Null,  hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - Fialovy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, and one of those race car beds
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - Clown Doll: @ Fialovy,  Hey.
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - Dormiebasne: went all the way back to New York
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Fialovy, and the sex music is the Backstreet Boys
May 31, 2015 at 2:41 PM - koyemshii: @ Fialovy, WARNING! Carry on reading! Or you will die, even if you only looked at the word warning! Once there was a little girl called Clarissa, she was ten-years-old and she lived in a mental hospital, because she killed her mom and her dad. She got so bad she went to kill all the staff in the hospital so the More- government decided that best idea was to get rid of her so they set up a special room to kill her, as humane as possible but it went wrong the machine they were usi
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 PM - Fialovy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yes!
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 PM - Fialovy: @ koyemshii, is this one of those chain letters?
May 31, 2015 at 2:42 PM - koyemshii: @ Fialovy, yes
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 PM - EleSigma: @ koyemshii, chain letters make me want to turn into a vengful ghost and murder the author
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 PM - Fialovy: @ koyemshii, will I die if I don't reply?
May 31, 2015 at 2:43 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:43 PM - Fialovy: 10/10
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Fialovy, eyy gurl u wanna come catch _this_ golden snitch
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - Dormiebasne: imagine fucking a girl on that
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - Dormiebasne: How could you not feel like a pedophile?
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - Dormiebasne: harry slightly looking up at you
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - DNJACK: WARNING: Carry on reading: if you don't die when reading you will be ended even if you read the word WARNING
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - Dormiebasne: Is he judging or is he giving tacit approval?
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - Kablamo: Because of the Kiwi Farms, I eat a tremendous amount of doritos and chicken tendies. HELP.
May 31, 2015 at 2:44 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Dormiebasne, There's a chance she could be 18-25 and overly attached to the Harry Potter books and films.
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Dormiebasne: Even then
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Trust me, there are tons of people my age who still think Harry Potter is the shit
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Dormiebasne: No, I know it could well belong to an adult
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: but i would not fuck on those sheets.
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Coffee Overdose: I like harry potter
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Dormiebasne: Even if I were having sex with a 40 year old woman on that
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Pokemon sheets maybe, but not harry potter.
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Fialovy: I have a student who is reeeeeeeally into Harry Potter and he likes model kits of anime and vehicles and such too
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I know few schools that teach a harry potter class as a literature class.
May 31, 2015 at 2:45 PM - Dormiebasne: I would feel somewhat uncomfortable about the person's ability to give consent
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - Coffee Overdose: I like harry potter and Ill be honest? I'm really into it but it doesn't control my life
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, STDs: gotta catch em all
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Dormiebasne, If she's 40 years old and you're fucking on that I'd have reason to believe she's making you fuck her on her kid's bed.
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - DNJACK: consent is for faggots
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - Dormiebasne: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, which is almost as bad
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - Fialovy: he's a cool kid, he even asked me once "[Miss Fia] why do boys like my little pony, it's stupid"
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I know there's some "mommy" fetishists out there but that's way too fucking far
May 31, 2015 at 2:46 PM - Clown Doll: @ Dormiebasne,  http://kotaku.com/5888677/how-i-achieved-greatness-on-a-sonic-the-hedgehog-themed-bed
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Fialovy, do your students address you as "bitch"?
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Clown Doll, Quality, hard-hitting journalism.
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Clown Doll, That face made me x out
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - meltychocolate: dammit I go to sleep a few hours and some raven sparks white knight shows up then deletes
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - Dormiebasne: HEY GUYS I LIKE VIDEO GAMES AND I HAVE A STUPID BED BUT I STILL GOT LAID
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - Clown Doll: @ UnwiseKhan,  It's the Batman call of Kotaku articles.
May 31, 2015 at 2:47 PM - HoloSkull: @ Dormiebasne,  
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Dunsparce: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Fialovy: @ Dormiebasne, I'm a student teacher at a sped school...
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Clown Doll, the only problem with that bed being everything goes a little too fast
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Dormiebasne: THE ONLY *GAMER* TO HAVE PENETRATIVE SEX
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Dunsparce: best D&D montser
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - koyemshii: May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Clown Doll: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  .
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Dormiebasne: HE LASTED ALL OF TEN SECONDS
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 2 SLOW
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - koyemshii: @ Dunsparce, Fuck talking homer simpson cubes
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Fialovy: @ Dormiebasne, sonic speed
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - HoloSkull: @ Dunsparce,  Dank
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - Dormiebasne: JUST STRAIGHT UP SLAYIN THAT
May 31, 2015 at 2:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: REAL MEN LAST 5 SECONDS
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 PM - Coffee Overdose: longest I lasted during sex was 2 hours. I felt nothing to be honest
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 PM - Dormiebasne: SLIGHTLY CHUBBY GIRL WITH HYGIENE ISSUES NO ONE TALKS TO AT BORDERS
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 PM - Dormiebasne: HE'S A REAL ROOSTER IN THE HEN HOUSE THAT ONE
May 31, 2015 at 2:49 PM - Fialovy: @ Dunsparce, I wanna crochet that monster
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - Fialovy: I also found this bed
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, AHAHAHA
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: If that bed isn't a giant lego I will be several disappointed.
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - Coffee Overdose: HUFFLEPUFF PRIDE YO
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - UnwiseKhan: Something about that pillow creeps me out.
May 31, 2015 at 2:51 PM - Fialovy: this will totally get you laid
May 31, 2015 at 2:52 PM - koyemshii: 



 Obama killed jfk
May 31, 2015 at 2:53 PM - HoloSkull: Harry's face peeking around behind your lovers head  
May 31, 2015 at 2:53 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:53 PM - Fialovy: in speaking of lego...
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - EleSigma: @ koyemshii, Please tell me that's a joke
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - UnwiseKhan: I remember those. With the weird little rubber squids.
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - HoloSkull: @ Fialovy,  For hot angular robo sex
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - koyemshii: @ EleSigma, I have no idea.
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - koyemshii: @ EleSigma, Poe's law
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - EleSigma: @ koyemshii, I think it is
May 31, 2015 at 2:54 PM - EleSigma: Because other videos are stuff like "Did Obama fake the moon landing"
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - koyemshii: 



May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - Fialovy: here's another one
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: That one can't be more than three feet long
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - _koyemshii  feels dumb_
May 31, 2015 at 2:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: How do you expect me to have weird train sex is the bed is only three feet long
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 PM - Fialovy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, autism
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 PM - HoloSkull: @ TheAmazingAxolotl,  maybe at an angle?
May 31, 2015 at 2:56 PM - The Knife: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, *cough* bend her over the edge *cough*
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 PM - Kablamo: @ EleSigma, Can you really prove that the moon landing actually was an event that happened in 1969?
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 PM - HoloSkull: God that would be uncomfortable
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: nigga i dont know any of this shit i dont fuck
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 PM - Coffee Overdose: new DBZA is great
May 31, 2015 at 2:57 PM - The Knife: That rail on the back makes a perfect handhold. Just sayin'.
May 31, 2015 at 2:58 PM - HoloSkull: @ The Knife,  It would probably bend and break because of the cheap plastic
May 31, 2015 at 2:58 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 2:58 PM - Fialovy: speaking of dragon ball z...
May 31, 2015 at 2:58 PM - SATC Vortex: No more Deviantart for me
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 PM - HoloSkull: @ Fialovy, Time to power up
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 PM - koyemshii: @ SATC Vortex, why
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 PM - SATC Vortex: Huge fight earlier this morning
May 31, 2015 at 2:59 PM - koyemshii: Prove it
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - HoloSkull: @ SATC Vortex, Was there hyper realistic blood everywhere
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - SATC Vortex: Not going back thee
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - koyemshii: 



May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - Fialovy: I ACTUALLY OWNED THIS!
May 31, 2015 at 3:00 PM - SATC Vortex: @ HoloSkull, No, but this bitch that I thought I was cool with told me I wasn't working hard enough on controlling my diabetes
May 31, 2015 at 3:01 PM - SATC Vortex: and then denied it
May 31, 2015 at 3:01 PM - The Knife: Never forget: 



May 31, 2015 at 3:01 PM - koyemshii: @ SATC Vortex,  



May 31, 2015 at 3:01 PM - Clown Doll: I'm excited for Kyle being a thing now . But it means that Eli's dead / permagrounded .
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, don't worry.  You can't put down the Eliown
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, I WANTED TO OWN THIS
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: ...that sounded so much better in my head 
May 31, 2015 at 3:02 PM - Coffee Overdose: because I wanted to fuck sailor mars til her fire went out.
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fialovy, https://www.youtube.com/user/SAILORMOONTUBE11/videos best youtube channel
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - Clown Doll: oh my god, mr Duck's post in the ADF thread .
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, mom gave them away because I couldn't sleep because they made me sperg too much
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - SATC Vortex: @ koyemshii, So yeah, I'm abandoning my DA
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Fialovy, d'awww
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - koyemshii: @ SATC Vortex, Okie
May 31, 2015 at 3:03 PM - Clown Doll: A post so nice I wish I could winner it twice.
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, yeah... I know... I loved Sailor Moon. It was past my bedtime so I had to get it taped
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 PM - Fialovy: or at least past when I was allowed to watch TV
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 PM - Coffee Overdose: ah. Sailor Moon always came on at like 4 or 4:30pm for me right after school
May 31, 2015 at 3:04 PM - SATC Vortex: here will be my temp hub until I get my site up and running
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Fialovy: @ Coffee Overdose, and that was when I had to do other stuff before watching TV
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - koyemshii: sailor moon vs wrestling
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: ah yeah see
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Fialovy: so mom and dad taped it
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: Television raised me
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Null: NOW LOOK AT MAH SKELEMTINS BITCH
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: oh yeah Null did anyone take care of that motherless link jack posted?
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:05 PM - Killbot 2000: @ Null, amazing
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - _Kablamo  eats tendies unironically_
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Null: @ Coffee Overdose, why would we delete a link
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Fialovy: "your princess is in another castle"
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Clown Doll: @ Null,  Do you think ADF will bite?
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Fialovy, that's actually a really neat bed
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Null, because motherless links to beastiality and CP
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - The Knife: @ Fialovy, would sleep in that.
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: and rape porn
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Null: @ Coffee Overdose, motherless does not link to cp and beastiality is not illegal.
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: and murder porn
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Null: neither is snuff.
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Null, if you say so.
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Fialovy: it is neat
May 31, 2015 at 3:06 PM - Coffee Overdose: THUNDER
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "beastiality is not illegal" 
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - Coffee Overdose: Looks like we found the furfag guys
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - Clown Doll: @ Coffee Overdose,  someone else posted a motherless link too.
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - Clown Doll: to the cakefarts video.
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ Clown Doll, I used to go on that site because I thought it was a typical porn site, but holy fuck
May 31, 2015 at 3:07 PM - Coffee Overdose: seeing someone get ripped by a horse ahhahah yeah no. I'm done with that site
May 31, 2015 at 3:08 PM - Clown Doll: Also, MrDuck, .
May 31, 2015 at 3:08 PM - koyemshii: 



 I love the voices
May 31, 2015 at 3:09 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, that post was amazing
May 31, 2015 at 3:10 PM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  I almost missed it too.
May 31, 2015 at 3:10 PM - Kablamo: @ Clown Doll, porn links, wheres?
May 31, 2015 at 3:10 PM - Clown Doll: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  I almost missed it too.
May 31, 2015 at 3:10 PM - Kablamo: @ Clown Doll, porn links, wheres?
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - Ronald Gaygun: what did mrduck post?
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - Fialovy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - Fialovy: OH MY GOSH MY BROTHER HAD THESE
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ahuviya-harel-adf-phillip-v-haskins-delici.681/page-411
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:11 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  no porn links someone just made a thread earlier linking to Motherless(Chris' cakefarts vid).
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 PM - Sczylak Madgar: You know, I'm surprised ADF hates Canada
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Considering how Canada is much more to the left of the USA
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 PM - HoloSkull: @ Clown Doll,  
May 31, 2015 at 3:12 PM - HoloSkull: About Mr Duck
May 31, 2015 at 3:13 PM - Clown Doll: @ HoloSkull,  I like how he gave Jace a gun
May 31, 2015 at 3:14 PM - HoloSkull: With Kiwis in tow
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 PM - Clown Doll: "I've jacked it to pictures of Asha's vag though, so I might not be the best person to ask." .
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i still use a phantom menace duvet cover at my dad's only because it's still instact and i'm barely there now lmao
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Clown Doll, oh god asha
May 31, 2015 at 3:15 PM - Hunger Mythos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - _Clown Doll  pets the Space Friend._
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - Hunger Mythos: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Hunger Mythos, mytoes!
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hunger Mythos, oh hai Mythos
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - _Hunger Mythos  pets the fluffy beard of the reindeer friend_
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - _Hunger Mythos  sheds all over Ronal and DeagleBoi_
May 31, 2015 at 3:16 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Cute picture
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 PM - Clown Doll: .
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 PM - Clown Doll: Asha's not the ugliest but she's wacky.
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 PM - Hunger Mythos: Hazel is cutest corg 
May 31, 2015 at 3:17 PM - Ronald Gaygun: http://www.pcgamer.com/kholat-is-dear-esther-meets-sean-bean-and-its-out-in-a-week/ augh yeah
May 31, 2015 at 3:18 PM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  hmm.
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: hi nerds
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev, hi feg
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Hunger Mythos, ur butt is
May 31, 2015 at 3:20 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: never trust someone who posts a pic of their own shit on the web
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:21 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy,  
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 PM - Clown Doll: @ Leonid Brezhnev,  Hey dude.
May 31, 2015 at 3:21 PM - Delicious Stickmeat: @ Ronald Gaygun, never trust those homos over there
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 PM - Clown Doll: @ Ronald Gaygun,  or their tampon.
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 PM - Clown Doll: *bloody, used tampon.
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 PM - Hunger Mythos: that's just lewd 
May 31, 2015 at 3:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Hunger Mythos, so rude
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, and also crude
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Dude
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - Hunger Mythos: And uncalled for
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Oh hello
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: That didn't rhyme 
May 31, 2015 at 3:23 PM - Clown Doll: You posted nice artings today, mythos .
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, oh hai Mauv 
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - Kablamo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - _Hunger Mythos  pets the swell space beard of the cosmic Mauv in gentle greetings_
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Oh hello 
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - _Mauvman Shuffleboard  pets the space corg friend in return._
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ Clown Doll, thank you 
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  Did you see that Kyle from Deagle Nation is emerging.
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - Hunger Mythos: oh gosh 
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - sugoi-chan: @ Hunger Mythos, Yuck.
May 31, 2015 at 3:24 PM - sugoi-chan: I mean @ Kablamo,


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 3:25 PM - Clown Doll: It also gave me a good excuse to go check other people's arts in the thread.
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 PM - Hunger Mythos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:25 PM - Clown Doll: I might be a little slow, because I just now connected that curtsibling on the forum is THAT curtsibling.
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hunger Mythos, dawwww
May 31, 2015 at 3:25 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Those socks go some of the way up.
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BRAVO FIRE EMBLEM
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 PM - Hunger Mythos: I wish I had swell socks that go all the way up 
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 PM - Kablamo: @ Clown Doll, What what what what???
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 PM - _Mauvman Shuffleboard  socks the corg friend gently._
May 31, 2015 at 3:26 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cosmi...nistic-drug-dealers-twitter.9855/#post-745411
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, Oh gosh, thank you splendid space friend   
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  Kyle's the guy who was trying to make his cat vegan or some shit.
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 PM - Hunger Mythos: My stumps are super-duper now
May 31, 2015 at 3:27 PM - Kablamo: @ Clown Doll, i know the elusive kyle, I am syrprised to here him emerging. Thanks for the link pal
May 31, 2015 at 3:28 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Hunger Mythos, 



May 31, 2015 at 3:28 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  How've you been otherwise?
May 31, 2015 at 3:28 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: i bought some socks
May 31, 2015 at 3:29 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, I loved that green screen
May 31, 2015 at 3:30 PM - Kablamo: @ Clown Doll, Im doing great, thanks for asking. Busy with work, and things getting serious with the girlfriend. Life is good, but I miss spending time on the Farms. Im spending a few hours today catching up on threads. How're you, friend?
May 31, 2015 at 3:32 PM - SATC Vortex: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, hey how you doing
May 31, 2015 at 3:33 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ SATC Vortex, poopy, you?
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:34 PM - Null: holy shit this whose line clip is amazing
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, here watch this 



May 31, 2015 at 3:35 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  
May 31, 2015 at 3:35 PM - Null: you can find the exact moment where he figures out what it is lmfao
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  I'm starting work next week
May 31, 2015 at 3:36 PM - Clown Doll: @ Kablamo,  Glad to hear you're fine, btw.
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, <3
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 PM - _Judge Holden  replied to thread 05/31/15 Nick Bate assaulted in prison (lancaster online paper)_
May 31, 2015 at 3:38 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Hunger Mythos, this made me think of you 



May 31, 2015 at 3:39 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, feg
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, nou
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Dork-Nyan,
May 31, 2015 at 3:39 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleGirlcock420,
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, WOOOOOOOOOOW
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - Judge Holden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, u kno u lik girlcox
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ DeagleLadystick420,
May 31, 2015 at 3:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, I do NAWT
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Jon-Nyan, @ DeagleBoipussy420, <3
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, traps are basically girlcok
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, @ Jon-Nyan, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, no dude traps are men there's a differenc
May 31, 2015 at 3:41 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, That is my jam 
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, _basically_ the same
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Judge Holden, DID YOU SEE THE NEW WHEEL OF THE WORST?
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: traps are for losers
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ Ronald Gaygun, it was boring
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ Leonid Brezhnev, fuk u tarps dabes
May 31, 2015 at 3:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Judge Holden: @ Ronald Gaygun, yeh
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoipussy420, @ Jon-Nyan, maybe if you're a faggot
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Leonid Brezhnev, i fucking loved it
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: and a nerd
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: that tape with the old people was just horrible
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ Leonid Brezhnev, WOW IM NOT A NERD
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Judge Holden: @ Ronald Gaygun, i dunno, was decent fappery
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - Ronald Gaygun: also i totall live a few hours from hamilton
May 31, 2015 at 3:43 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Leonid Brezhnev, so by that logic you would be into them too :^)
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ DeagleBoipussy420, nope
May 31, 2015 at 3:44 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: because i have friends :^)
May 31, 2015 at 3:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 31, 2015 at 3:45 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: eddie eagle was short
May 31, 2015 at 3:45 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, yea you should get friends
May 31, 2015 at 3:45 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: the old peopldle were fucking boring as hell
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, I would but
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: and the music video was meh
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - Ronald Gaygun: I just want
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - Ronald Gaygun: Farm Safety Family Style
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, but ur a autistic feg? #ny&&& :^)))
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Well yeah but
May 31, 2015 at 3:46 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: it'll probably be eh if shoji tabuchi is any indication
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It's kinda hard to meet people who share similar interests here
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - _Jon-Nyan  bullies @ DeagleBoipussy420 a little_
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Nice interests nerd
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - Jon-Nyan: @ DeagleBoipussy420, stop having gay interests :^^^^^^^^^^)
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - Hunger Mythos: No bully please 
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, t-thanks...? 
May 31, 2015 at 3:47 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Hunger Mythos, NIce stumps, nerd.
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Hunger Mythos, it's okay when it's Jon and Mauv 
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  
May 31, 2015 at 3:48 PM - _Jon-Nyan  bullies harder_
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Hunger Mythos, But they're so majestic!
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: So much 
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, Oh gosh 
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - _Jon-Nyan  isn't ing_
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, you just did 
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - Hunger Mythos: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, Nice beard, space dude 
May 31, 2015 at 3:49 PM - Jon-Nyan: nooooooooooooooo 
May 31, 2015 at 3:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jon-Nyan, 
May 31, 2015 at 3:50 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Hunger Mythos, Thank you, space pal.
May 31, 2015 at 3:50 PM - _Hunger Mythos  pets the swell space beard of the cosmic friend_
May 31, 2015 at 3:52 PM - Judge Holden: shall I do another pooping livechat thing?
May 31, 2015 at 3:52 PM - Judge Holden: i wanna do another pooping livechat thing
May 31, 2015 at 3:52 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: @ Judge Holden, yes
May 31, 2015 at 3:53 PM - Judge Holden: @ Leonid Brezhnev, alrite. filling up on almonds, dried dates, and smoked meats as we speak
May 31, 2015 at 3:53 PM - Judge Holden: will take all the exlax i have left before i fall asleep, and wait till the morn to start the event
May 31, 2015 at 3:54 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Judge Holden, Please don't.
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, dude the last one was amazing
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 PM - Pandas Galore: No it wasn't.
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 PM - Ronald Gaygun: dude you should stream again
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 PM - Ronald Gaygun: the last time you livestreamed taking a dump was.... awe-inspiring
May 31, 2015 at 3:55 PM - Judge Holden: need to find an epic guitar riff fer nul to force to play on chat for when it happens tho
May 31, 2015 at 3:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Judge Holden, You need haribo sugarless gummi bears
May 31, 2015 at 3:56 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Judge Holden, remember 



 ?
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 PM - Judge Holden: @ Ronald Gaygun, JAAAAAAAAAAYSUS I FORGOT
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: that camera really does the fursuit no justice
May 31, 2015 at 3:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Then again it's a fursuit, no justice can be done.
May 31, 2015 at 3:58 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Holy shit I just saw a commercial for Farming Simulator.
May 31, 2015 at 3:59 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 



May 31, 2015 at 3:59 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, 



May 31, 2015 at 4:00 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 



 The average Persona fan :^))))))))))))))
May 31, 2015 at 4:00 PM - The Knife: @ Judge Holden, I will make you a playlist for your livestream.
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, 



May 31, 2015 at 4:01 PM - The Knife: Night Moves, The Thunder Rolls, When The Levee Breaks...
May 31, 2015 at 4:01 PM - The Knife: Epic stuff.
May 31, 2015 at 4:06 PM - Gaol: Honk
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - _DeagleBoipussy420  honks in the silence_
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - Payday: @ Gaol, donl
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - Payday: donk
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - The Knife: The honk echoes forever.
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - Clown Doll: Well, Good Night y'all!.
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - The Knife: Ni ni!
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - Payday: @ Clown Doll, night
May 31, 2015 at 4:07 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Clown Doll, good night dude
May 31, 2015 at 4:08 PM - _Mauvman Shuffleboard  honks gently._
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 PM - _Gaol  honks lewdly_
May 31, 2015 at 4:10 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Lewd
May 31, 2015 at 4:11 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:11 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, 
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 PM - Shrekolas Cage: Ya know what triggers me
May 31, 2015 at 4:27 PM - Shrekolas Cage: The fact that StraySheep doesn't have a verified tag yet
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Shrekolas Cage, who cares, what's she gonna do? whine about us on tumblr some more?
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 PM - Rio: die straysheep
May 31, 2015 at 4:28 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:29 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:29 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, nice
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 PM - Shrekolas Cage: 
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 PM - The Knife: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, The sad thing is that if that's not actually trolling, it's sort of adorable.
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ The Knife, lol yea, i hope its real
May 31, 2015 at 4:30 PM - Rio: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, lol d'aww
May 31, 2015 at 4:31 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: (◡‿◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 4:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, 
May 31, 2015 at 4:32 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, huehuehuehue
May 31, 2015 at 4:33 PM - Zvantastika: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 < Trains is hard job
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 PM - Shrekolas Cage: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, brave trains woman
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: #YesAllTrains
May 31, 2015 at 4:34 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Choo choo
May 31, 2015 at 4:35 PM - Sczylak Madgar: there are no brakes on the lel train
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: 
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Gaol: Stay classy florida
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: http://thomasthetrainkin.tumblr.com/
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, (derailing related)
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Fuck Spencer tho
May 31, 2015 at 4:36 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 4:37 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Spencer is an asshole
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Chugga chugga/choo choo/chooself
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 PM - Zvantastika: "Social Justice Engine" , alright
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 PM - Sczylak Madgar: chugga chugga   chugga chugga  
May 31, 2015 at 4:37 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, >fear of big words
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: That phobia name always gets me
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 PM - Gaol: how low has Tito fallen
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Gaol, That's bullshit btw
May 31, 2015 at 4:38 PM - Sczylak Madgar: http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/goldentickets.asp
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ DeagleBoipussy420, lol yea, its pretty rude
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Gaol, >florida
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - KatsuKitty: story checks out
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - KatsuKitty: florida is insane
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - KatsuKitty: it's all crazy rednecks and old people
May 31, 2015 at 4:40 PM - Gaol: @ Sczylak Madgar, Shh.. it's real in my heart
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - Rio: [o,g
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - Cuddlebug: >10 000$ in cash
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - Rio: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o hey look it's a metaphor for MLP
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - Cuddlebug: that's a lot of fucking tickets they sold
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, 
May 31, 2015 at 4:41 PM - KatsuKitty: http://consumerist.com/2010/05/19/florida-dmv-tells-woman-she-lives-on-eat-ass-street/
May 31, 2015 at 4:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I wonder what the context was....
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, lol 
May 31, 2015 at 4:43 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: These people are all probably from Miami
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ KatsuKitty, tfw will never live on eat ass street
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 PM - Rio: just saw someone ask 'what happened to old york' on tumblr in reply to a post that went 'what happened to old zealand.' Those would be funnier if there weren't really clear-cut answers for them for people who know geography
May 31, 2015 at 4:44 PM - Absinthe: That redaction on the "Eat Ass Street" woman's driving licence looks pretty reversible 
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Old York" is a city and county in England, and "Old Zealand" is the island of Denmark upon which is built the city of Copenhagen
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Not to be confused with "Zeeland" which is the island that belongs to the Netherlands where Amsterdam is
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 PM - Absinthe: Her first name is probably Ashlin
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 PM - Absinthe: or something similar#
May 31, 2015 at 4:45 PM - Rio: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I know that. that was my point
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: When will we build Neo-New York
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - Rio: also, new Zealand actually does come from the Dutch Zeeland I'm pretty sure
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And these people are also probably going to ask where "old Caledonia" is, and the answer is "Caledonia is the Latin name for fucking Scotland"
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - The Knife: @ DeagleBoipussy420, You've barely even used your old New York!
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - Rio: as it was discovered by a Dutch explorer
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - Absinthe: A little bit of effort and you could call her to yell Julaay
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, it does
May 31, 2015 at 4:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ The Knife, true
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: The danish island zealand, has nothing to do with either the dutch, or 'new' zealand. Ive always wondered why Sjælland is translated to Zealand in english-
May 31, 2015 at 4:47 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The only reason we call it "New Zealand" is because apparently James Cook decided "Zeeland" wasn't easy to pronounce for English folk
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 PM - Rio: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, yeah, I have no idea either, lol
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Pronunciation, probably. It's pronounced "Syay-land", isn't it?
May 31, 2015 at 4:48 PM - Rio: but yeah, New Zealand doesn't come from the Danish island. It comes from the Dutch province
May 31, 2015 at 4:49 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yea thats how foreigners and people with downs syndrome pronounce it 
May 31, 2015 at 4:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And really all that changed when Cook decided on "Zealand" instead of "Zeeland" was the pronunciation went from "Zae-land" to "zee-land".
May 31, 2015 at 4:49 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Well that explains how all of Denmark pronounces it 
May 31, 2015 at 4:49 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: lol
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: NEEEEERDS
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: nou
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: (jk I love you guys)
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 PM - Sanic: Fags
May 31, 2015 at 4:50 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: There was this weird trend during colonisation where no European could think of an original name when naming colonies
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Oh this region where we're supposed to be the city on a hill and be better than England what shall we call it"
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "how about..."
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Hey
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "New England."
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - Sanic: I was at one helluva wedding party this weekend. Cops were called and everything
May 31, 2015 at 4:51 PM - Sanic: Good times
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 PM - The Knife: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, "Better England" lost by one vote.
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "what about this place that we took from the Dutch, they called it New Amsterdam, but that isn't english enough for us"
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: where's the original Zealand?
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "how about... new york."
May 31, 2015 at 4:52 PM - Rio: @ Ronald Gaygun, the Netherlands
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ronald Gaygun, Nigga we just said it was Dutch.
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ The Knife, I hope we get a country named "Better England" one day
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "oh look at this place out here next to our prison that the dutch decided to called New Zeeland"
May 31, 2015 at 4:53 PM - Ronald Gaygun: ohhh, missed that
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "let's see the natives call it Aoteoroa but we need a name that people will be able to pronounce and the dutch don't say pronounceable words"
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "how about..."
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - Rio: then there's New Jersey, which comes from the island of Jersey from the UK
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, A former dutch colony in New Holland was called New Amsterdam... they just couldnt come up with any names
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "new zealand."
May 31, 2015 at 4:54 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: And both NYC and Buffalo, both in NY state, were once called New Amsterdam.
May 31, 2015 at 4:55 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: Two cities close to each other, but same name, probably because the dutch had smoked themselves retarded.
May 31, 2015 at 4:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Pretty sure there was also a New Rotterdam
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - Rio: there probably should be because Rotterdam is a shithole
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean the Spanish gave really cool names to the places they colonised but English and Dutch
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The English and Dutch must've been retarded.
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - Coffee Overdose: wasn't NJ part of NY at a moment and they split it becasue it became too difficult to tax?
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And the French were clearly drunk.
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, try spending 3 months on a ship and have someone ask "MAKE UP A COOL NAME"
May 31, 2015 at 4:56 PM - Coffee Overdose: if I had my way. I'd name them after different body parts.
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Coffee Overdose: or just insults
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, I don't know what I was expecting from a name like rotterdam
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Coffee Overdose, They have three months to think of that, but most of the colonies were chartered and named before the boat ride.
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Coffee Overdose: with flordia being named "Sorry."
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, true dat


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Townships were the fucking worst.
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, worst of all, 'Gabber' was invented in rotterdamn 



May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: thats just horrible
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Oh we just landed in Virginia what will we name our town"
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - Coffee Overdose: Fun Fact: There is a town called Intercourse in the US
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Guys, King James just wants us to find gold"
May 31, 2015 at 4:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: "Jamestown, that's a good one."
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Coffee Overdose, there's also a town in Australia called Eromanga
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - Coffee Overdose: ha'
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ DeagleBoipussy420, lol
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - Jackie Chin: Shit
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - Jackie Chin: lolcows royal rumble and GK just tossed out Tuce
May 31, 2015 at 4:58 PM - Jackie Chin: *Tuce
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - Jackie Chin: Fuck
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The Spanish were just, "aye, this land is beautiful, and to reflect that we shall call it Florida, the land of many flowers, just to draw attention away from the fact it looks like a penis."
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, 
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The English: "hurrdurr god save the king this is georgetown"
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: ah, history.
May 31, 2015 at 4:59 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: http://now.snopes.com/2015/05/22/beyoncechampagne-bath/ twitter comments made me lel
May 31, 2015 at 5:00 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Fucking finally, I caught up on ADF
May 31, 2015 at 5:00 PM - Absinthe: I love when completely landlocked places in America were named after places in England which got their names because they were on the sea.
May 31, 2015 at 5:00 PM - Jackie Chin: Eli is beating the shot out of sonichu lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: There is no way any bottle of champagne can be worth 20k in any form of currency
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - Jackie Chin: Jesus Christ fucking phone
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Except baht or zimbabwe dollars
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - Jackie Chin: Omg
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - Jackie Chin: GK just tossed null out of the ring
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - Coffee Overdose: what
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Or Leks
May 31, 2015 at 5:01 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, even so, it's fun to watch poor people complain about how much possible money the rich waste on things
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 PM - Absinthe: Like@ Jackie Chin,  you recording this?
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I don't mind it when people waste money if they have disposable income
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Absinthe, no I'm not lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:02 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: mfw poor people cry about the rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:02 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Jackie Chin, ehh whats happening?
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: If someone pays $20000 for champagne, they better drink it though, because clearly it must be some damn fine champagne.
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, TIL Snopes Now
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, nvm. Would have loved to have seen it tho.
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - Jackie Chin: Oh no Eli is going against GK and Sonichu
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Huh, looks pretty decent
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ Sczylak Madgar, that was from snoops
May 31, 2015 at 5:03 PM - Coffee Overdose: my friend's brother says he won't get a job or go to college because "white people owe him from slavery"
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Coffee Overdose: nigga's parents came to the U.S. in 1978. Dunno the fuck he is on about
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Sanic: @ Coffee Overdose, lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, playing wwe 2k15 lolcow/kiwi royal rumble
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Ronald Gaygun: how the fuck do you make sonichu in WWE?
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Jackie Chin, ah lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Ronald Gaygun, don't worry I got that shit done
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Jackie Chin, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Lel I don't owe anyone shit for slavery
May 31, 2015 at 5:04 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 



 oh god
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - KatsuKitty: Intercourse is in PA
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: i don't owe anyone shit and people CONSTANTLY bring it up
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Sczylak Madgar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - KatsuKitty: i've been there
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Jackie Chin, Were is the stream?
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Coffee Overdose: Try teaching a kid in school "Why do I gotta listen to white people? My daddy said we ain't no slave"
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Sczylak Madgar: where*
May 31, 2015 at 5:05 PM - Jackie Chin: Eli won lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:06 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Sczylak Madgar, I'm not streaming it
May 31, 2015 at 5:06 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:06 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Jackie Chin,  
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Gaol, I'm gonna assume that's bullshit, too
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Sczylak Madgar, the cable I need I should get sometime in June so next month I'll start streaming
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Gaol: @ Sczylak Madgar, It's not actually
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Absinthe: @ Jackie Chin, have you edited anyone's moveset yet?
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Absinthe: Getting so hype
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Gaol: @ Sczylak Madgar, Stellar Eclipse is an original character of Sylvain-Nicholas LeVasseur-Portelance.[1][2] Sylvain has spinal muscular atrophy type III, and through Make-A-Wish Foundation he was able to play his own original character in the show.
May 31, 2015 at 5:07 PM - Zvantastika: @ Sczylak Madgar, What part? the disabled pony getting lots of porn or the creators stating NOT to do it?
May 31, 2015 at 5:08 PM - Zvantastika: @ Gaol, And it got lots of porn afterwards, in a matter of minutes actually, I can testify that as true.
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Absinthe, yea I edited nulls to a more boxing type move set
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - KatsuKitty: if there's one thing people on the internet don't like being told to do, it's to be tasteful
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Gaol: @ Jackie Chin, Too bad there's no horns
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Jackie Chin: I still need to edit Eli, Tyce, and ADF
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Jackie Chin: And a couple forum members
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - KatsuKitty: the _minute_ you ask someone on the internet to be tasteful, they will turn around and threaten to rape your kids while you watch
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - KatsuKitty: source: reddit, 4chan
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Zvantastika: When are people going to learn, the more you tell someone NOT to do soemthing, the more he'll do it.
May 31, 2015 at 5:09 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Gaol, actually there is
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 PM - KatsuKitty: _especially_ 4chan
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 PM - Jackie Chin: U can put horns on characters
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, because 4chan is so edgy and cool
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 PM - Null: 4cucks love social justice
May 31, 2015 at 5:10 PM - KatsuKitty: 4chan hates sjws dude
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - KatsuKitty: unless this has changed
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - KatsuKitty: did all the /b/ tards run off to /baphomet/
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - Zvantastika: Oh oh, someones out of the loop
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - broilerrx: m00t got cucked into submission, 4chan got "cleaned", and ran off to 8chan
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - Gaol: @ Jackie Chin, You can wield horns?
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - broilerrx: *and the 4channers ran
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Gaol, aye yea
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, how do you not know this story
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 4chan still hates SJWs
May 31, 2015 at 5:11 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm still of the "2007 4chan" mindset, where /b/ was a wretched hive of the most deplorable scum and villany
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - KatsuKitty: like that was /b/'s whole bit
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: it still is
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Null: moot started dating a journalist who worked at Gawker. She got him to take her to Europe where photos of her emerged with another man with poole not even being in the picture.
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Zvantastika: /baph disappeared too, after a little stupid incident
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Jackie Chin: @ Gaol, hahaha
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Null: After gamergate started she convinced him to ban GamerGate as a whole, the first time 4chan has ever been censored without a federal request.
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - KatsuKitty:  i have never heard of any of this
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Ziltoid: Moot sold out and everyone moved on to other sites.
May 31, 2015 at 5:12 PM - Null: /baphomet/ still exists.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Null: It's just not as popular.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, seriously?  It was pretty big news lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Zvantastika, baph is still there.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Ziltoid: @ KatsuKitty, I'm genuinely surprised you've not heard of this.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - KatsuKitty: you know i thought it had something to do with autismgate
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - broilerrx: Basically, moot pulled a girlvinyl, only this story involves cuckoldry
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: baph is retarded as fuck tho
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - KatsuKitty: and i heard something happened but like
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - KatsuKitty: i didn't really know
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: they take the internet way too srsly
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh god this
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Null: and /b/ isn't "a wretched hive of scum and villainy." It's just porn.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, autism gate was involved too
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - broilerrx: Though moot's "project" hasn't surfaced yet
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - Null: Just open it right now. It's literally all porn.
May 31, 2015 at 5:13 PM - KatsuKitty: i do know a lot of people are running from 4chan to 8chan but i thought it was just /pol/
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Null: @ broilerrx, Whatever it is will fail like everything else Poole has done.
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Zvantastika: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, They came back? last time I checked they were down after "the incident" and everybody ran in different directions, after that well...
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Ziltoid: /b/ is just shit now.
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: /a/ is still the same
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Null: He didn't even make 4chan, he stole an idea and took credit for desu's code.
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Null: Fun fact
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, back in "the day" /b/'s whole bit was to be as distasteful and deplorable as legally possible and even then
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Null: The text boards on 4chan ran on a different codebase made by someone who Poole was friends with. He killed himself.
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - broilerrx: Yep, just like ohInternet failed
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - KatsuKitty: before moot made rumoured backdoor deals with the NCMEC to put them on as /b/ janitors
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - KatsuKitty: /b/ was a steady stream of gross cp
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Null: When Moot shut it down, he didn't even give honorable mentions to the guy.
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, that's pretty fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Zvantastika, theyre list listed on 8chan but its still there
May 31, 2015 at 5:14 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: theyre not*
May 31, 2015 at 5:15 PM - Gaol: pretty much, 4chan is just a copy of Futaba, however they changed the layout to seem mroe "edgy"
May 31, 2015 at 5:15 PM - Null: In his good-bye post, he proudly posted statistics leading up to "1 administrator"
May 31, 2015 at 5:15 PM - broilerrx: Though whatever the project is, do you think the GNAA will be involved in fucking with it, like how they got involved in fucking up ohInternet?
May 31, 2015 at 5:15 PM - Null: giving no credit to any developers
May 31, 2015 at 5:15 PM - Zvantastika: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Not what it used to be I guess.
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Ronald Gaygun: moot seems like an asshole
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: /baph/ is gamergateHQ now apparently
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Gaol: Lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Ronald Gaygun: http://cumallover.me still makes me laugh lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, "seems"
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - KatsuKitty: /baph/ still cares about gamergate?
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - KatsuKitty: better yet
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Ziltoid: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Homer should send sandwiches to Brianna Wu's house.
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - KatsuKitty: _anyone_ still cares about gamergate?
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Fareal: anyone still cares about gamergate?
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - KatsuKitty: for or against?
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Null: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, no...
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Fareal: hahaha cross post
May 31, 2015 at 5:16 PM - Null: /baphomet/ is a board. it exists on its own. You can still access it. It hates gamergate.
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Rio: @ KatsuKitty, some people still do. Mostly the ones who are getting popularity over keeping it going
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Gaol: 4chan is sadly dead as most have said
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - KatsuKitty: i think there's some pretty intense autism on both sides
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Null: There is a sort of understanding between /baphomet/ and /cow/. baph will ddos and dox everyone and send weirdos to /cow/.
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - KatsuKitty: gamerghazi
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - KatsuKitty: i mean really
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Gaol: it still has it's boards yes but it's not the great thing it used ot be
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Fareal, @ KatsuKitty, it's a good source of laughs
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Gaol: /b/ was fun for discussing stuff now it's just porn porn porn gor porn
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Rio: it always was a great source of autism from both sides. that's what made it fun
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - KatsuKitty: they banned me for saying brianna wu was an asshole for refusing to disclose her trans status and helping the trans community
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Rio: there was no shortage of cringe
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Fareal: @ DeagleBoipussy420, yeah in the same way thr special olympics are
May 31, 2015 at 5:17 PM - Null: IMO the people who take the gamergate issue and try to ride this easy middle lane like "hahaha how can anyone care hahaha i am so much better than both sides hahaha what a bunch of mooks" is a faggot.
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null, i dont really check baph, but just now i see a huge thread on Wu and other gamergatey things.
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Honestly, I stopped liking /b/ when I turned 18 or so
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - KatsuKitty: my point being she ignores the very community that built her up in an effort to pass as cis like an uncle tom
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Null: It's like faggy agnostics who try to be better than religions and non-religious people.
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Rio: @ Null, I don't really agree, but whatevs
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Pandas Galore: Null has no concept of people who could care less. Informative.
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Null, Yeah no
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Zvantastika: @ Null, Yeah, that silent deal between /baph and /cow was always there but I don't think it's still a thing (or at least not as it used to be).
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - Fareal: @ Null, I don't accept it matters because I don't accept that 'gaming journalism' is a thing.
May 31, 2015 at 5:18 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, i genuinely don't care though
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - KatsuKitty: it's literally the dumbest thing ever
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, COULDN'T care less. If you could care less you care.
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: gamergate is a nonissue. If you care enough about gamergate to have a taken a position on the "issue",  youre probably autistic.
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Rio: I mean if you're into gamergate, more power to ya, but you'd think someone who owns a site about lolcows would appreciate being able to laugh at spergs on both sides when they're being spergs
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Null: you obviously do care, you have formed an opinion
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - KatsuKitty: these are people arguing over what people think about _video games_
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Null: Are you daft?
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, in that case I care abo it literally eveything.
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - KatsuKitty: why don't we see this passion about more important issues like the federal budget
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ KatsuKitty, GG stopped being about games some time ago
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Sczylak Madgar: It's now about autism
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Null: It's a 100 billion dollar a year industry.
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null, autism?
May 31, 2015 at 5:19 PM - Pandas Galore: Because there's a lot of stuff I couldn't care less about, lots of stuff I couldn't care less about.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Null: If people like Anita Sarkeesian become the consults for these companies it has the potential to damage the entire industry.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Autism is a business I could get behind
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Gaol: Effects on 4chan 4chan used the same script of Futaba. The concept of an entirely Anonymous and mostly self-governing web community was born from Japan’s 2channel, carried over to Futaba, and subsequently carried to the US via 4chan.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Null: Imagine if Brianna Wu had a serious influence over what media got produced.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Pandas Galore: So what makes literally everything my own personal war again?
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Null: And the fun fact is that she does.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Fareal, I remember when gaming journalism was previews and reviews and the whole thing was more or less a giant Op-Ed that was a magazine and it was accepted and understood that that's what it was.
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Null, EA hiring Sarkeesian was nothing more than a publicity stunt
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: brb calling my broker to buy stock in Autista-Cola
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - KatsuKitty: i suppose i see your point
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Fareal: Pornography makes more than 100 billion dollar a year. If someone suggested there was such a thing as "ethics and transparency" in reviewing porn, everyone would laugh
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Null: Remember when I talked to her about Jace and I literally had the Golden Globe calling me up in under an hour?
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - KatsuKitty: that's far beyond vieo games though
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null, It would fail financially and others would step up and produce the content people want
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: its a nonissue
May 31, 2015 at 5:20 PM - KatsuKitty: that's a general culture of white, male, cis hostility brewing
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, like the tv awards?
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - KatsuKitty: if you're a member of any majority the future is grim for you in much of the first world
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - Null: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, @ Fareal, it's not the same as porn. If I wanted to make my own porn I could stretch my asshole infront of a camera for free and upload it
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i don't think that's a journalistic publication
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - Null: To get into producing video games you need thousands and thousands of dollars in investment. It is a closed-gate community.
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - Null: If you want to know how hard it is to get into production of games, just ask snakes.
May 31, 2015 at 5:21 PM - KatsuKitty: SJWs aim to bring about "justice" by basically inverting the former "privilege" system (according to them)
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - KatsuKitty: so by the time you and i die, black lesbian trans women are going to run everything
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - Fareal: @ HawkerHurricane, I remember that because I am old and that's when I had my CVG and Mean Machines subscriptions and idgaf if the reviews were bent, i just like the magazine. i don't expect Vogue to tell me the True and Honest truth as to whether the new Dior foundation is good or not. It is a paid advertsiment
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - KatsuKitty: the big issue is, they'll all be unqualified and propped up by affirmative action
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null, well, of course its harder for snakes to enter the industry. Snakes cant even type on a keyboard properly.
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - Zvantastika: @ KatsuKitty, It would be a nice time to be dead then
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - KatsuKitty: snakes makes video games?
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, That pun hurts
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - Null: that was a very awkward way to avoid dressing a point.
May 31, 2015 at 5:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, yeah, she's a dev
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, HOW DO YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ANYTHING
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Null: Do you pay attention at all?
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Fareal: @ Null, And if people make crap games, people won't buy them. The market will operate. (Wait, apart from the SF4 port to PS4, lawlz)
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Gaol: DUN DUN DUN
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - meltychocolate: @ KatsuKitty, All this SJW shit happened in like 3-4 years too
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - KatsuKitty: what gives you the impression i don't kno what i'm talking about
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null,  how was that even a point? Do you really think that the videogame/movie/etc industry is going fully SJW?
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I dunno the times I've talked to Snakes on Skype, she said literally nothing about being a game dev
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Rio: @ Fareal, eh, people buy crap games all the time. It doesn't usually have anything to do with social justice though
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - KatsuKitty: this is my interpretation of current trends
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably because she has the common sense not to flaunt it around
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Null: @ Fareal, YOU'RE WRONG COLONEL SANDERS
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - Null: It's EXACTLY like the movie industry
May 31, 2015 at 5:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, yeah, most SJWs don't buy games.  They just tend to bitch about them.
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Fareal: @ Null, OMG I'M A VEGETARIAN U TRIGGERED ME
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Null: Transformers grosses hundreds of millions of dollars a year. Paul Blart Mall Cop 2 made 34 million dollars. Jack & Jill made 134 million dollars.
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Null: Call of Duty? The Sims? Diablo 3?
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Null: People eat up shit like it's fucking the cure to cancer
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: adam sandler is a complete hack lmao
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: you cant blame bad movies and games on SJWs though
May 31, 2015 at 5:24 PM - Zvantastika: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Movie industry was the first to fall (White characters going black?) - Comics too (Female Twhore, black spiderman, etc)...
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: did Paul Blart 2 even make a profit?
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Null: $10,000,000.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Fareal: SJWing hasn't made a damn difference to the movie industry, it's a free market, people go to see whatever they want regardless of its social justice. games will be the same.
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I'm pretty sure it didn't make back its money
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Null: Not including how much the Wynd Resort paid them to film there.
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Null, Well, nobody bought Revolution 60
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Rio: I haven't heard a word about it
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Sczylak Madgar: huehuehue
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Null: @ Sczylak Madgar, Brianna Wu made her money back.
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Ronald Gaygun: good movies are far eaiser to make than good games though
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - wagglyplacebo: Hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Fareal, Except maybe whether or not the Interview should be released in theatres
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Fareal, I remember when that was sort of understood as well, you looked at the content presented and you say either "That game looks like it might be pretty fun." or "I'm not sure that's a game that I would like." and you went on your way and no one was blowing anybody behind the scenes...  
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Kim Jong-Un is like supreme SJW
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Sanic: I just wanna play videogames
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ wagglyplacebo, didja see the new wheel of the worst?
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Null: I think the game sold $1m worth on the App store.
May 31, 2015 at 5:25 PM - Sanic: every night and every day
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, that's what I thought but then @ Null, posted the ten million...
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ wagglyplacebo, hey waggly
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Null: And people who still think GamerGate is about video games or women in games are just ignorant, willfully or otherwise.
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - KatsuKitty: i mean to me anyway, it's a general tide of PC bullshit affecting all media
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Ronald Gaygun,  nah not yet
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I get the feeling this is all just some big money laundering scheme
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Sczylak Madgar: @ Null, Dude the game had less than 50k buys when it was still a paid app
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Fareal: @ HawkerHurricane, Lol remember when we had Nintendo and Sega's OFFICIAL magazines that pretended to review the games? I still bought them because no internet and therefore no other source of screenshots lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: I will soon
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 10 million is a very bad estimate, lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Ronald Gaygun: is gamergate even a coherent movement now?
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - KatsuKitty: my favourite radio guy anthony cumia got fired amidst this climate
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Sczylak Madgar: It only got beyond 100k when it went free
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - Rio: it COST 30 million to make
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Sarkeesian's a known con artist, I wouldn't be suprised
May 31, 2015 at 5:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Null: People just want alternatives to media that is misrepresentative of what they want.  They started up a bunch of their own journalist websites and everything.
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Rio: but yeah, it made back its money pretty easily apparently
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Sanic: Gamegate is arguing for the sake of arguing at this point
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Sanic: Oops, late
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, ah, I see
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Ziltoid: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, The biggest con was getting the mainstream media on her side.
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: Gamergate is about autism
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Null: @ Rio, Budget	$30 million[2] Box office	$100.8 million[3]
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Null: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Blart:_Mall_Cop_2
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Sanic: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Nailed it
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Fareal: @ Null, Then they need to make what they want to see. When people decided they didn't like mainstream musci mags, they produced fanzines
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Null: 70,000,000. I was wrong.
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Pandas Galore: This conversation is autism.
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Rio: @ Null, yeah, so 10 million was a bad estimate
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:27 PM - Zvantastika: It's easy actually, you get to be a SJW leader and your income comes not from what you're supposed to be doing (games, movies, etc), but from the SJWs themselves who'll buy whatever the shit you're doing.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Rio: I said 'but yeah it did make back its money pretty easily'
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I'm pretty shocked by that
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Sczylak Madgar: Then again, Rev 60 was made on fuck all, so even if it had like 10 sales it'd still profit
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Fareal: @ Zvantastika, Or from Patreon, a fancy website for begging
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Null: @ Fareal, uh, they are. That's the point.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, eh, bad movies sell
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, u r awetizm #tyced
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Rio: never say never made crazy bank too
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, true
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, D:
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Rio: so does every fast and furious movie
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Pandas Galore: Pranked again
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Zvantastika: @ Fareal, That's the way to bleed them slowly
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Null: @ Fareal, They're building their own news websites, they're highlighting journalists and reviewers that are decent, and they are throwing money at start-ups that are making promising games.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - KatsuKitty: i think we can agree on one thing though
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Null: That's literally the entire point. Your argument is moot.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Rio: that's why they're still able to make those piles of garbage so often
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, even after the main character died IRL.
May 31, 2015 at 5:28 PM - Pandas Galore: Fast and FUrious makes so much money.
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Null, I actually have no opinions on Gamergate at all, I simply do not feel like chipping away at all of the bullshit to find the tiny gem of truth that may or may not be there, it's just not worth the effort to me.
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - KatsuKitty: brianna wu is a selfish, greedy, spoiled cunt
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Fareal: @ Null, Then what is the issue? Some websites don't give them enough ass licking? Make websites which rely on their reputation for honesty. Where's the punk movement ethos in video games? Is nothing any good unless Sony paid for it?
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Back in school everyone love FaF for the cars
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Zvantastika: @ KatsuKitty, he's the alpha and omega of greed
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Sanic: Fast and furious is just an analogy to masturbation
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Sanic: Think about it
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Sanic, Yeah well everyone masturbates.
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: Brianna Wu a strong independent trains woman
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Null: @ HawkerHurricane, yeah, that's fine. If you don't care you don't care. But the people like Joey who are like "hahaha everyone is autistic except me i know best and i don't care" mixing in ambivalence with smug bullshit are cunts.
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, I thought it was a homoerotic love story
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Null: like the worst kind of person lmfao
May 31, 2015 at 5:29 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ Pandas Galore, I thought you were a prude
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Fareal: @ Null, If people are getting what they want, why are the gamergaters so fucking upset?
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: lol null
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - KatsuKitty: she provides a very "Applebees" version of social justice. watered down in quality, cynically tiered to generate profit, and catered to the same types of people who listen to Pitbull
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - HawkerHurricane: @ Null, I can at least agree to that much.
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Organic Fapcup, Meh.
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, That's also very true
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Rio: @ Null, to be fair, the autism on both sides of the argument makes it very easy to get that opinion
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Null: @ Fareal, because they're not getting what they want. It's still really uphill. They're building their own shit just now because they tried for half a year to get things to change and it didn't work.
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - KatsuKitty: it's shallow and all bullshit what she tries to peddle. there are kids who think she's an icon for throwing the trans community under a bus
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Null: @ Rio, it's still a shitty argument. There's bad people in literally every single argument on the entire planet.
May 31, 2015 at 5:30 PM - Pandas Galore: I don't think I'm above anyone on either side of the argument yet I'm still getting called out like I do.
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Null: There is no duality in which one side is just wholly pure and the other side is wholly evil.
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Rio: @ Null, yeah but over here, the shittiest ones seem to be considered the 'flagships' of the whole thing
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Pandas Galore: I just don't care, it doesn't interest me.
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Ziltoid: ADF has been quiet on facebook recently.
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Ziltoid: Maybe he's dead
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, nobody has said anything to you.
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Rio: Mike Cernovich, Ralph Retort, press fart, brianna wu, dobson etc
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Good decision
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Fareal: @ Null, They will be trying longer than that. But if they believe and they work hard and people want what they are selling, they will get what they want. Reclaim the xbox and all that
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Null, You did like a couple minutes ago :l
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Sanic: Black Halo Sun is cool when you're out of it
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: "Press fart"
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - KatsuKitty: who's the other villain in this thing, Anita "Dick" Sarkeesian? i just think she needs a dick and she'd chill out
May 31, 2015 at 5:31 PM - Sanic: *Hole
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: lol what
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - KatsuKitty: she looks and sounds like an SJW virgin
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Zvantastika: Well, as some say, extremism is bad, so being hardcore pro or anti gamergate makes you just as autistic... yeah, pro gamergates have a point but being all whiny, complain and never stop about it is just silly.
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Null: @ Fareal, uhhh ok
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, its free money for Anita, she really dgaf about it
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Pandas Galore: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Oh you mean pressfartotcontinue?
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ DeagleBoipussy420, fart is some pro-gg twitter sperg that posted random shit from twitter.
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, guy who got most of his popularity literally from commenting on a lot of youtube videos like a sperg then e-stalking some video game girl
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - wagglyplacebo: Anita is kinda hot even with the resting bitch face
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - Pandas Galore: He's a stalker who harassed Dodger (Presshearttocontinue) and got banned from all Polaris channels.
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Pandas Galore, I think?  I'm not familiar
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - KatsuKitty: it's the dishonesty that gets me with all of them
May 31, 2015 at 5:32 PM - KatsuKitty: and the mass-marketing they try to do with a nuanced issue
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Organic Fapcup, @ Rio, @ Pandas Galore, ooooh, thanks guys
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Pandas Galore: That's the extent of what I know about him.
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, Anita Sarkeesian is a business woman. Everything she does is on like, a professional level. Pretty sure she has a degree in business and has history with get rich quick schemes.
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - wagglyplacebo: Her giant ear rings bother the shit out if me though
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Null: She'd sell any lie if she thought it had an audience.
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - KatsuKitty: exactly
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, welcome to white middle class third wave internet feminism
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Pandas Galore: iktf of resting bitch face.
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ wagglyplacebo, you too?
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, you got pranked by god
May 31, 2015 at 5:33 PM - KatsuKitty: the version of feminism these people peddle are tailored to pop-music loving teens who dine at McDonald's
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, By Jess Valenti's own admission a few years back, yes.
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - Sanic: @ wagglyplacebo, Hey Wags
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - KatsuKitty: it's the dishonesty, and the resulting cheapening of something that just comes across as annoyingly preachy
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ KatsuKitty, so Anita's the feminism equivalent of Bieber? Well, Bieber when he was relevant, anyways.
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - wagglyplacebo: I like girls with resting bitch face most of the time
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Organic Fapcup, pretty much
May 31, 2015 at 5:34 PM - Fareal: @ Frank Rizzo, The skill is selling yourself and your NEXT BOOK in 140 characters
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - broilerrx: Anita Sarkeesian is a cult leader, plan and simple
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Fareal: whoops wrong ping
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Resting bitch face?  Never heard that term before today.
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Rio: my favourite thing is when people insert non-existent social justice agendas into stuff for the exclusive purpose of getting upset at them
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - broilerrx: Well, more like puppet leader
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Sanic: We got the air conditioner installed. It's nice
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ broilerrx, would be. Cults are organized.
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Rio: like when people got angry at Evo for locking out some of the outfits from dead or alive tournaments for the sake of having a more professional environment
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, like with the new mad max movie
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - wagglyplacebo: It can be hot but then there are some that are just unlovable and they look like a human pitbull
May 31, 2015 at 5:35 PM - KatsuKitty: if you want honest, sensible trans feminist reading look for something by julia serano
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ DeagleBoipussy420, it's when your normal face looks angry as shit, I think.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - Rio: or when people get pissed at bioware for putting in gay people
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - KatsuKitty: she worked as a biologist and appeals to logic and fact in her arguments, not emotion
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Organic Fapcup, I see
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - CatParty: Emotions are gay
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - KatsuKitty: and unrealistic
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ CatParty, words of wisdom.
May 31, 2015 at 5:36 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ CatParty, emotions are swell in moderation
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ CatParty, agreed, are you vulcan too?
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Sanic, also hey buddy
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - FramerGirl420: @ CatParty, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - KatsuKitty: it pains me to see the face of trans people turning into crazy nutballs like chloe sagal and rani bakr
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - CatParty: @ FramerGirl420, Nooo
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - KatsuKitty: and on top of that the latest figurehead we get is......bruce jenner
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, that's because you wanna be some buffalo bill dicktucker too
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ FramerGirl420, @ CatParty,  hey dudes
May 31, 2015 at 5:37 PM - Zvantastika: "Trains have it hard"
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - KatsuKitty: well yeah but i'm not insane and neither are many trans people
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - Rio: I hope bioware puts in another trans person in their next game if only because the autism explosion will be amazing
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - Rio: just like when they put a trans guy into dragon age 3 as a really minor character
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, I haven't followed Bruce at all but is there something wrong with Jenner?
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - KatsuKitty: the common man would be forgiven for thinking we all are
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - KatsuKitty: @ DeagleBoipussy420, kardashian family
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - KatsuKitty: all you need to know.
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, yikes
May 31, 2015 at 5:38 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - Rio: and people got really angry about the qunari lore being retconned even though it gets retconned with every piece of media relating to dragon age ever because nobody knows or cares what the qunari are meant to be or do
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - CatParty: Guys remember poop chat earlier? Those were the days
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - broilerrx: I stopped giving a shit about DA after the shitshow that was 2
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ CatParty, good times
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ broilerrx, this
May 31, 2015 at 5:39 PM - Zvantastika: @ broilerrx, Agreed
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - Rio: inquisition was actually pretty good. Not without faults, but I liked it
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - broilerrx: I just wish Suislide would come back and review DAI, that game deserves his bitter touch
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: RIP 
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - KatsuKitty: i was hoping delicious stickmeat would be able to tell us why chris shat himself but i guess the answer really is "chris never learned how to use the toilet"
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i wanna play DAI, give bioware one last chance to actually make a game i like
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - Organic Fapcup: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, rest in poop
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, maybe toilets trigger chris
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - CatParty: @ KatsuKitty, P much
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - broilerrx: Suislide being the co-founder of Video Games Suck, and the guy who did the best review on DA2
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - wagglyplacebo: :poopypants:
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - Rio: problems I have with DAI are: the dumbass allied AI (always a problem in dragon age games though) and the consolized way you move around
May 31, 2015 at 5:40 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Ghost Slide dabes animu
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - Rio: but it's a huuge improvement over 2
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - KatsuKitty: @ wagglyplacebo, the correct smiley is :briefs:
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - broilerrx: Anyone want a link? And just a backstory warning, this guy has been reviewing since 2003, so he came before AVGN and Yahtzee
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ KatsuKitty,  I know
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - Ronald Gaygun: :vaccines:
May 31, 2015 at 5:41 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, rip word salad
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ wagglyplacebo, 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: At least we still have retard and monsanto
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - wagglyplacebo: Monsanto
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - wagglyplacebo: I fuckin love that
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - KatsuKitty: i personally love when people hit on the monsanto filter
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - KatsuKitty: they never expect it
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - CatParty: Vaccines
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: DUNDUN
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, yeah, it's great
May 31, 2015 at 5:42 PM - KatsuKitty: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy, did this happen to you
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - Fareal: Are we back to poo after "ermagerd vidya is so importuunntt"? Good stuff
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - KatsuKitty: your files are gone dude
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ KatsuKitty, no
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy,  ey bb
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: this was on snoops
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - KatsuKitty: the ransom is rigged so that you pay it but there's no way to decode it. there's no key
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ wagglyplacebo, hey luv
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - KatsuKitty: it's a scam on top of a scam
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ TheycallmeJudgmentBoy,  nice new avatar
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - KatsuKitty: people pay the ransom, they do not get a functioning tool
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - Null: scamception
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ KatsuKitty, or a but on top of a but
May 31, 2015 at 5:43 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: 
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: @ wagglyplacebo,  
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: tfw nobody gives you a functionig tool 
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - Zvantastika: The red pill will format your pc, the blue pill will format your pc... wait
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, That happens to all men sometimes, dear.
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - KatsuKitty: the latest one, cryptowall, encrypts using a private key but the private key is disposed of and not evne the malware author can undo it, nor would they care to
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ The Knife,  hey momma knife
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - Rio: lol, the most obvious scam I got was a letter from Nigeria informing me that my super rich uncle had died in a Spanish goldmine and asked for my banking details so he could transfer all his riches to me
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - The Knife: @ wagglyplacebo, Hello, waggly bb
May 31, 2015 at 5:44 PM - Rio: I had so many questions
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - Rio: like what he was doing in a gold mine if he was so rich
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - Tails: yo
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - The Knife's Husbando: 'sup Kiwis?
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Tails, hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/zeus.asp
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - KatsuKitty: people get Cryptowall because they open FUNNY_KITTENS.EXE in their email like a retard
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ The Knife's Husbando, and hey to you too
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - The Knife: @ Rio, That would make an amazing adventure story, tbh. It's all Alan Quatermain.
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, @ The Knife's Husbando, Hey guys
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - Tails: @ DeagleBoipussy420, sup
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Sanic, sensei!
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - KatsuKitty: oh yes zeus is the real deal
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ The Knife's Husbando, @ Tails,  hey dudes
May 31, 2015 at 5:45 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, thats how he got rich, he mined all of his wealth himself, instead of having to pay for employees
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - broilerrx: http://www.videogamessuck.com/review437.html
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: makes perfect sense.
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - Rio: or why a distant cousin would inherit the riches of an uncle I'd never even heard of, or why the letter came from Nigeria if he died in Spain
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - KatsuKitty: i personally love when i get a phishing email
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - KatsuKitty: i fire up a pirate copy of windows in a vm and go to town with some sysinternals tools
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - Tails: we be smoking some weet purple hybrid shit today


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - The Knife: @ Rio, His solicitor was Nigerian, duh. They'd been in the wars together. He's the only one he trusts with the secrets of his vast fortune.
May 31, 2015 at 5:46 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, It was purple?
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Tails, are you in the same house as sanic
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Tails: it is of unknown orgin but it is the snip snap sizzle
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, >not knowing Spain is in Nigeria
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - KatsuKitty: you and sanic are coming from the same ip
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, he used a nigerian laywer to take of his Will, because its cheaper than a spanish lawyers
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Do you even into geography?
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, its his brother
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, they're brothers I think
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Fareal: I was teaching class one day and a SJW type blew up over them being called 419 scams and insisted this was racist and that they mostly don't come from Nigeria. The two Nigerian girls in the class burst out laughing and said "Yes, they do"
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ KatsuKitty, OH SHIT he's in the house!
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, yup, we
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Rio: I was also once called by a 'microsoft employee' who got very confused and puzzled when I told him that I only use linux (I don't, but I wanted to see how he'd react)
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - broilerrx: @ Fareal, lulz
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - The Knife: THE BLUNT IS BEING SMOKED FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Rio: he thought linux was a new form of mac
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - Sanic: Fuck, he's next to me : o
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - The Knife: TAKE THE CHILDREN AND LIGHT UP
May 31, 2015 at 5:47 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Rio: and then suggested that he'd help get rid of the virus on my 'mac' (AS A MICROSOFT EMPLOYEE)
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - KatsuKitty: i got a phone call from "the FBI" warning me my taxes were overdue by years
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Sanic: <3 chat
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Tails: we're in the weed cottage
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, you're a teacher?
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Ziltoid: @ KatsuKitty, Do you pay your taxes regularly?
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Coffee Overdose: @ KatsuKitty, I got that too. They asked for some info didn't they?
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - KatsuKitty: apparently, the FBI relocated itself to the Democratic Republic of the Congo
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - meltychocolate: @ KatsuKitty, haha nice
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I wish I got scams as silly as those
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - KatsuKitty: when i checked the number
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Rio: I love how insulting those scammers are to the everyday person's intelligence
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - KatsuKitty: and
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, i got a phone call from some bitch claiming to be my mom. don't know what she wanted but i hung up with quickness
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Tails, Welcome to chat. We've got pizza rolls over by the water cooler. Plz don't step on katsukitty's tail.
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - The Knife: @ KatsuKitty, Everyone's outsourcing.
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - KatsuKitty: i had not ever worked when i was called about it
May 31, 2015 at 5:48 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Mine are just boring
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Fareal: @ The Knife's Husbando, I would kill for pizza rolls righ tnow.
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - wagglyplacebo: It's funny being in a Skype call with sanic becuase sometimes tails just comes up randomly and chills for a bit
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, if they're by phone, you can make them interesting
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Fareal, (lol) same here
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - KatsuKitty: on top of that he sounded EXACTLY like George Acdickidaguengo from Fonejacker
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Ziltoid: If I ever got a call like that, I'd say "Shouldn't I be talking to the IRS if this is about taxes?"
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, my mom did that once
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Rio: just start asking questions and listen to them trying to weasel their way out of it
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - KatsuKitty: 



May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Sanic: @ wagglyplacebo, Those were great. Haven't had one in awhile though, I think
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - The Knife: What's going to happen to scam telemarketers when the generation of elderly, unsophisticated prey dies off?
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, what sorta stuff do you teach?
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Rio: or another way is to put down the phone somewhere, promise that you'll be right back, and see how long he holds on
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Tails: @ wagglyplacebo, thatsmy way, I'm like a wanderer
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - Rio: my mother's record was 35 minutes
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Sanic, yeah, it's been at least a month
May 31, 2015 at 5:49 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: We got called by some guy calling himself Lincoln/John Roosevelt or something
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, No you're not
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - The Knife: @ Rio, I do that to my mom a lot.
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, You're sitting on the couch
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, my institution is so badly organised they pay the PhD students to teach. I teach various class in tech law and IP law.
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Rio: some scammer stayed on the phone for 35 minutes
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, oh holy shit, I want to try that now
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Rio: waiting for her to come back
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, You strange person
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Tails,  wouldn't have it any other way buddy
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, lol thats pretty funny
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, But I'm on sabbatical because I'm spawning.
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, oh dude you're a phd student? cool!
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - The Knife's Husbando: when they say "my name is John & i'm with.." I just interrupt & yell 'OH THANK GOD! JOHN! The kids and i were so worried! Did you get the coke across the boarder?"
May 31, 2015 at 5:50 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Telemarketers generally aren't allowed to hang up on people.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Rio: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, we're talking about scammers, not telemarketers
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: What my dad does when faced with a telemarket is get out an old fashioned hunting horn and blow it into the transmitter.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Rio: telemarketers are just working a really shitty job to make ends meet. no need to be a dick to them
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Rio, Scammer, telemarketer - same thing, really.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Rio: but I don't buy anything from them eithe
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - The Knife: @ Rio, I'll be talking to my mother about someone I know, and she'll ask me out of nowhere if they're black. I'd tell her "Hang on, I'll check," and just wander away.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Took a page from Gaol, I see.
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Rio: either*
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Null: oh
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Null: FUCK
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, Yeah tbh with this latest development I am concerned whether I will ever actually complete it 
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Null: I NEVER UNBANNED THE GOODMANS
May 31, 2015 at 5:51 PM - Rio: @ The Knife, lol 
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Tails: haha srsly though I only smoke blunts at parties, I"m all about bong rips  and when I ned to be discreet vaping
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Sanic: @ Null, Who are they?
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Rio: @ Null, also 
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - The Knife: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, aw no  what latest development?
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, didn't you make it a temp ban?
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: I had a job as a telemarketer once. It sucked fucking ass. I got yelled at by a bunch of people each shift
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, gay
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, there was an expiration date
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - KatsuKitty: it was 24 hours
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, Knocked up again. Shorty is only five months old. Gonna be 13 months between them
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Tails, That's Null. He's the Big cheese around here. (Protip: Bribe with Coke zero)
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, yeah I meant to do it after an hour tho lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - wagglyplacebo: Haha what'd they get banned for?
May 31, 2015 at 5:52 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Here's what I want to try with a scammer over the phone
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Null: @ The Knife's Husbando, nigga he knows who i am
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ wagglyplacebo, They were at a restaurant together and were on chat.
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - The Knife: @ wagglyplacebo, Null wanted them to talk to one another.
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, uh oh, still, i hope it all turns out well! 
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, bi actually, and now I'm going to regail ou with graphic details about my homosex because we know how much you enjoy that
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Null, Just being silly mate
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Like talking would do them any good
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Null: like them niggas sitting at a booth and they on the chat i was like fuck that
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - koyemshii: Bob larsons girls are hot
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I wanna try the thing Rio's mother did while playing an annoying song in the background
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, No
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Find an hour long loop and see how long they last
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ UnwiseKhan, @ The Knife,  does that mean null is secretly a romantic?
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - Null: hobo did that to me and i took her phone like she was in middleschool
May 31, 2015 at 5:53 PM - KatsuKitty: i always knew tails was gay
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Null: that shit's gay and unrealistic
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - The Knife: @ wagglyplacebo, My heart went pitter-pat.
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Absinthe: What's the betting that the Goodmans are one user running two accounts
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I mean they probably fucked afterward anyway
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Fareal: @ Ronald Gaygun, As long as I get the old man booked for a vasectomy it'll be fine 
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - koyemshii: gay
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Stay straight
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ The Knife, aren't we like four feet away from one another?
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Fareal: @ Absinthe, I thought the Goodman wife was a gimmick account?! She's real?
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - koyemshii: I hears a new fuckers here
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - The Knife: @ The Knife's Husbando, Yes, but occasionally I sneak over and do this to you.
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Null: @ The Knife's Husbando, @ The Knife, yeah but you're not at dinner
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Fareal, "SURPRISE!~~~"
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - The Knife's Husbando: wkjfebvkjbfgva;efgvergber
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - _The Knife  discreetly exits_
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - KatsuKitty: it's his supposed friends with benefits arrangement
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Null: like if you're at a booth you niggers need to talk
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, Honestly I'm more into chicks then dudes but I just like the occasional dick
May 31, 2015 at 5:54 PM - Null: @ The Knife's Husbando, 
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, that's funny
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 PM - Tails: he just sai that out loud right before he typed it
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I think I may have fucked up somewhere because apparently my CK2 file takes up so much data I can barely play it.
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 PM - koyemshii: @ Tails, you new here?
May 31, 2015 at 5:55 PM - Fareal: @ Null, if they don't talk how can they steal each others fries
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Absinthe: @ Fareal, I didn't think she was, but what do I know 
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Rio: every sonic character design looks pretty awful. I never got why he became such a popular icon
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: @ Rio,
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, I have always been my friend
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: A
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: U
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: T
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: I
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: S
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: M
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: M
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Rio, At the time, it was a new style of gamplay
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - koyemshii: o
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - KatsuKitty: what does it mean
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Sanic: lol
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS CDE
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - koyemshii: it means fuck
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: 6666
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - wagglyplacebo: It was nice of chat to let him finish spelling that
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - KatsuKitty: silence and friends _uuuuuuuunnnn_seen
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I think classic sonic's design had a nice mascot feel to it
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Fareal: @ Rio, he was bundled with the Megadrive and most people's parents were cheap fucks and didn't buy them another game for like forever
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - Null: press 666 gamers for the code 66666666666666
May 31, 2015 at 5:56 PM - The Knife: No one fucking combo-broke that shit? I am disappointed in my children.
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ wagglyplacebo, I wanted to combo breaker, but meh
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Sanic: @ wagglyplacebo, Gotta think ahead sometimes
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Rio: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yeah, but the character became an icon, when it looks really dumb
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, THAT IS WHAT I WANT AND YOU WILL TELL ME
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Absinthe: @ Rio, research suggests that autistic kids like anthropomorphic characters with bright, sold colours.
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I was lagging too hard to combo break
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - The Knife: @ The Knife's Husbando, You were getting your neck smooched.
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Fareal: @ The Knife, was out of meter
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - KatsuKitty: THAT'S WHAT I WANT AND YOU WILL TELL ME
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm sorry but the 666 code was just the perfect ending to that
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Sanic: Dude, chat is breKing
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Null: it's so fucking bad i am so stoked
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, WHAT IS THIS FUCKING CODE
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ The Knife,  
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Null: I won't be able to play
May 31, 2015 at 5:57 PM - Null: OH BTW
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Null: i'm moving to manila I think
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Absinthe: 
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Tails: I was out of commission for a while because typing in chat on a tblet was a pain, but now I've got a bluetooth keyboard so ol tails can spread the gospel of ganja again.
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ DeagleBoipussy420, that animation when he's like scratching the guy with the knife is just so terrible I love it
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I'm still a bit shocked to find out it was not satire at all
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Null, Planning to visit Homer?
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - KatsuKitty: spain?
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Absinthe: @ Null, you're gonna be Hotwheels' butler?
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, nice
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Null, Got tired of drop-bearland?
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, phillipines...
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Null: If I see Homer I will fuck him up
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - The Knife: Send us some envelopes!
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ wagglyplacebo, yeah, those are quality animations
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Ronald Gaygun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best hedgehog
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Null: I will challenge him to a street race
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Absinthe: Say hi to the legions of European paedos
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - Null: to decide gamergate's fate
May 31, 2015 at 5:58 PM - KatsuKitty: oh
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, make sure you bring a prius
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - Fareal: Send Holden a mail order bride
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - Hellblazer: @ Null, challenge him to a foot race. I'd rather watch that
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - KatsuKitty: this is one thing i envy about you null
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Gotta streetrace in a Prius dude
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - wagglyplacebo: For some reason I feel like homer doesn't have a car
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - KatsuKitty: he's been all over the world almost
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - Absinthe: Break a window and then give the store owner Homer's name
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Hellblazer,  hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - Rio: THUATS WHUAT I WUANT AND YUU WILL TEHLL ME! should be as big as Not Important's monologue at the start of the game
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Null, challenge hotwheels to a wheelchair race, and have cheap ladyboys push you around on them
May 31, 2015 at 5:59 PM - KatsuKitty: i mean even if i went remote at my job i'd be so encumbered with all of this...._garbage_ i can't get rid of
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - KatsuKitty: it's barbage
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - KatsuKitty: in my closet in neat little boxes
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, you're single and have lots of money - do something about it. Take a vacation.
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, why isn't this in the random text yet
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Rio: @ Null, hang out with ultra-blt and reflect on the evilness of things
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Absinthe, it'd be the wrong thing to do now. my company just gave me 5000 stock options
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Sanic: Barbage is bad garbage : (
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - KatsuKitty: they really, really don't want me to leave
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Tails: so who else here is smoking tonight?
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Rio: maybe you can help him remove the demons from his filming room, dear leader
May 31, 2015 at 6:00 PM - Null: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, like I'd ever indulge CHEAP ladyboys
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Hellblazer: @ KatsuKitty, Just throw out everything in the closet. Guarantee you won't miss it
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, score 
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Hellblazer: @ wagglyplacebo, hi
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - KatsuKitty: as far as i can tell the stock is all still privately held but an ipo would be about $10
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Null: katsu has the mentality and mindset of my 65 year old depressed grandma
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - KatsuKitty: so right away katsu's got $50,000 dollars
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - _The Knife  waggles at Hellblazer_
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - KatsuKitty: down payment on a home rite there
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Null: who was the daughter of a great depression child
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, If you can persuade them to IPO
May 31, 2015 at 6:01 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, that's a lot
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, you could buy so much weed with that
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Fialovy: don't you hate it when you randomly fall asleep?
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Hellblazer: @ Null, lol. He does remind me of my grandparents sometimes
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, They don't care about weed
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, That much
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, are you implying i'm too jewish with my money
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - KatsuKitty: that's the way to do it
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - Hellblazer: @ The Knife, Oh, that was a waggle. I thought it was a palsy and was being polite by not mentioning it
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - The Knife: @ Sanic, Weed makes Auntie Knife paranoid and sad, which is the opposite of what I'm told it's meant to do.
May 31, 2015 at 6:02 PM - KatsuKitty: i mean aside from a house and maybe a volvo station wagon i can't think of anything i really want
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - TheycallmeJudgmentBoy: http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/obamavideo.asp
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - The Knife: @ KatsuKitty, And a deep freeze.
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - Sanic: @ The Knife, Yep, that's why a lot of people can't use it unfortunately
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - Tails: @ The Knife, need a higher cbd strain
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - KatsuKitty: except maybe penis
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - KatsuKitty: in me
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, you could buy a boyfriend from some poor asian country-
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - Absinthe: @ KatsuKitty, you don't want a Corvette engine for the Volvo so it can beat motorbikes?
May 31, 2015 at 6:03 PM - KatsuKitty: that's a lot of penises i can buy
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, who doesnt honey


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - The Knife: Katsu is a Cullen.
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, they're cheaper to rent than buy
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - KatsuKitty: my dad keeps telling me if he was making an upper middle class salary at age 24 he'd have killed himself doing something stupid
May 31, 2015 at 6:04 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ KatsuKitty, buy lots of bad dragons
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Absinthe: Seriously, I could do millions of things with more money. Mostly dumb things, true, but things nonetheless.
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, http://jaw.sh/
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, that might be a hint that he want you to kill yourself
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Null: new portfolio site
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Fareal: @ Null, how is the larachan project funding going
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, oh, that reminds me of the stuff I wanted to talk to you about the other day
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - KatsuKitty: the vagabond part is right lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Rio:  question important
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - KatsuKitty: i want to move badly
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Absinthe: @ Null, you spelt "gaywad" wrong, btw.
May 31, 2015 at 6:05 PM - Rio: what did Not Important say at his job interview with the local pimp?
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Null: @ Absinthe, niggers
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, what?
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Tails: Vagabond would be a good name for a shoe company
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, THATS WHAT I WANT AND YOU WILL SELL ME
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Absinthe: 
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, it would
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Null: @ Fareal, it's called Infinity Next now but it's good. It should be sustainable.
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, you have to explain this... whos Not Important? And whats that line about?
May 31, 2015 at 6:06 PM - KatsuKitty: @ DeagleBoipussy420, well, message me on skype then
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - Fareal: @ Null, *cheers* Are you gonna take paypal donations at some point so I can give you monies please
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ KatsuKitty, I will as soon as I'm able to straighten out my thoughts
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - Rio: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Not Important is the protagonist from Hatred and the line is from the last cutscene, and it's one of the most hammy lines ever performed in a video game since resident evil (the first one)
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - Null: @ Fareal, if you really want to donate, just buy forum supporter status. that'll do fine.
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - Null: I have a little paypal account with a few hundred dollars in it to keep blood pumping to the site even if I go bankrupt
May 31, 2015 at 6:07 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: Deagle friend's thoughts are so crooked.
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ Rio, ah lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I don't want to annoy you with aimless discussion
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - KatsuKitty: null's donation site takes stripe which doesn't dox you like paypal so it's better
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard,   
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, btw, odd observation
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Fareal: @ Null, I did lol. I jsut meant for this specific project but glad to hear it is going well *thumbs up*
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Null: this month is extremely high in donations
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, that is true 
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Null: usually we only get a few, we've seen like 10+ this month
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ wagglyplacebo,  
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, this month is also high in users on this site
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Null: idk why
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, My card doesn't play nice with stripe for some reason, idek why
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Sanic: Who would donate to this shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - Rio: in 4 months, the new 8chan software will be called Super Infinity Next Turbo Version D/X Ultra: the Final Challenge
May 31, 2015 at 6:08 PM - KatsuKitty: i think you're starting to get your name out there
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Null: @ Sanic, weirdos
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - _The Knife's Husbando  honks Gaol in greetings!_
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, I found my kneaded eraser and thought about drawing a thing.
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, i don't think that's a good thing
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Sanic: lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, What sort of thing?
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - _Rio  writes Null's ED page a little_
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Sanic,  I did probably because autism
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, I'll wait for the XX Accent Core +R Turbo Championship Edition
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ The Knife, ...kneaded eraser?
May 31, 2015 at 6:09 PM - Null: I'm pretty much ruined now in terms of my name. I'll always be the weirdass totally embedded into sociopath Internet websites.
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Sanic: Nah, you can get out of it
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, I'm not sure.
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Sanic: Run man
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Null: good thing I have the capacity to start my own businesses now
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Null: nah, fuck that. my friend wants to make a chinese imageboard after I'm done
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, A putty eraser?
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - KatsuKitty: in a way you have F-U money in the form of earning power
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Null: i don't need to be employed. I'll make myself.
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, Whenever I ask an artly fellow to draw something I always ask them to draw Kabukiman.
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Rio: @ Null, you could always marry someone and adopt her/his name eventually if you wanted to change names
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Rio: Katsu is single
May 31, 2015 at 6:10 PM - Tails: Does anybody else think that sonic is more then just a symptom of autism?  I mean sonic first came out right around the time that autism rates started to climb.
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, >his
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, I would have to look up Kabukiman.
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - KatsuKitty: if i could overcome my fear of flying and overseas i may pay you and hotwheels a visit
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Sonic is fast
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ The Knife, oh  never heard of that
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, I don't judge
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, and has furrys
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, First you look up Kabukiman, then you will look up to Kabukiman.
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Null: @ Rio, r-rio san.. I ... ‿
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - KatsuKitty: boss says i don't take enough vacation so sometime i may take five days and just....go somewhere in the world
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, I was just wondering because it's Null lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - The Knife: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard, He looks like a scary clown.
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Sanic: feels
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - wagglyplacebo: Kabukiman is the hero we need
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ The Knife, He's the hero New York needs.
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Tails: I think that maybe Sonic might have actually made the children autistic somehow
May 31, 2015 at 6:11 PM - Rio: @ DeagleBoipussy420, well, he does stuff like ^^^ that every now and then 
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Rio: so he must KINDA like boys
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: @ Rio, fag
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: (◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)(◡‿◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, they learn so slow
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ Rio, Dear Leader is straight.
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Maybe they're stoned
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Rio: @ Null, Nurru-sama desu?
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Mauvman Shuffleboard,  same brain wave
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Rio, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: NURRU LOL
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: hgahahhahaha
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - KatsuKitty: is CoL low in the phillipines
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: @ wagglyplacebo, We are becoming one.
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: rio's a FUCKING BIGOT
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - KatsuKitty: with that in mind, is the quality of life still decent
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Null: making fun of nip's Ls
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - ASoulMan: Alligator and beef sticks are delicious
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Rio: @ Null, no ui
May 31, 2015 at 6:12 PM - Sanic: Fucking racists
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Rio: u*
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - KatsuKitty: CoL can be low but like you'd have to live without shit like air conditioning in some parts of the world
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, CoL?
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - ASoulMan: Hell any exotic meat and beef sticks are delicious!
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Null: you realize Quality is spelled with a Q and not a C right
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, cost of living
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ ASoulMan, This is wisdom.
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Null: oh
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Tails: Like sonic i some evil aiutistic entity, he takes something from those children.  thats why hes so fast but theyre so slow
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - KatsuKitty: @ KatsuKitty, Cost of Living
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Rio: and Nullu-sama would've sounded weiirrdd
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Sanic: Kuality
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - KatsuKitty: Quality of Life
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Null: (◡‿◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - ASoulMan: Koalaty
May 31, 2015 at 6:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: owned
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, Shh, do not correct Dear Leader.
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Rio, Did sensi finally notice you?
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - KatsuKitty: like i can defect to like North Korea and i'd be richer than everyone in the country but it'd be a shitty place to live
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: tfw not a senpai
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Sonic has blue arms too
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Gaol: I hope sempai doesn't notice me
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, nah
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ KatsuKitty, the actual Dear Leader would take everything you own, and throw you in labor camp for being american
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Null: Loyal party members are rewarded well
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Null: Naah
May 31, 2015 at 6:14 PM - Null: There's a documentary about americans in North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Null: They use them to produce propaganda movies
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - The Knife: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, There is only one Dear Leader and he is ours.
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ KatsuKitty, It seems to be going pretty well for Dennis Rodman.
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, the fanatical devotion to sonics arm color is nothing short of cultish
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Null: Kim Jung Il tried to write America-style war movies and used white actors to portray evil americans.
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Null: They become huge celebrities
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, I think you showed us one where Americans were homeless everywhere and only drank coffee
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - KatsuKitty: god damn according to this chart a litre of pepsi in the phillipines is 58 us cents
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Nah, it's just retarded
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Null: nah
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Rio: @ The Knife's Husbando, I think sensei noticed me desu-ne
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - Null: oh yeah thatvideo
May 31, 2015 at 6:15 PM - KatsuKitty: charles dresnok was a famous defector
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - The Knife: @ Rio,    Mark the day in your butterfly diary.
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - The Knife's Husbando: @ Null, That sounds very Chuck Norris-80's-action-flick-ish
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - KatsuKitty: i mixed them up
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, I think tha's the one
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - KatsuKitty: there's James Dresnok
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - Fareal: everyone i know who has been to NKorea (about a dozen people) have been allowed to leave unmolested
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - KatsuKitty: and Charles Jenkins
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Null, it was really surreal seeing what the NK government wanted people to think of A,erica
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - KatsuKitty: Charles Jenkins snuck back out because he couldn't take it anymore
May 31, 2015 at 6:16 PM - Null: Basically the movies are the American man acting as a General trying to destroy all the good, purity that is North Korea and the North Koreans holding him back and bringing him accountable to justice
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - Null: And the actor ofc is very party loyal
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: North Korean cinema, the best in the world
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - Null: He says that the DPRK has treated him well and tbf it probably has
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - Tails: @ Null, Chris and the few
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: White actors are probably in with the elite in the DPRK
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - Ziltoid: Oh shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:17 PM - Tails: waitthat wasnt to the right person sorry
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Good movie
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Ziltoid: My mini fridge stopped working
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The ones that get to enjoy such luxuries as driving and grocery shopping
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Null: There's very, very few Americans in North Korea.
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Sanic: Chats just a bit laggy today
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Null: I think like 5 of them who surrendered in the Korean War.
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I never thought about this before but how did NK become what it is today?
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Fareal: Yeah tbf none of the people I mentioned are american
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Null: 1 of them escaped and said that the guy I'm talking about was some horrible dick and everyone hated him
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Rio: @ The Knife, o-oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - KatsuKitty: North Korea is a seriously fascinating place to live
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: There's a few defectors, I think
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - DNJACK: korean war
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, yeah, it is
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Ronald Gaygun: we should send chris to north korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - wagglyplacebo: The main character of watch dogs is so unlikable it'd be almost impressive if they weren't trying so hard to make him seem cool
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Ones that willingly live in North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Rio: I'll put hearts instead of dots on top of the i s
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Tails: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, thoe goddamn North Koreans
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - KatsuKitty: if i were to write a different political thriller it would center around North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Didn't The Interview cover that?
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: I don't care what anyone says I enjoyed the movie about North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - KatsuKitty: that was a mediocre comedy
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ DNJACK, that makes sense
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Yeah, I thought it could of been better
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: It's a lot funnier if you actually know about NK.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The DPRK's best achievement is their propaganda.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Fun for a watch though
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Fareal: You can't make good comedy about a place where the leader feeds his uncle to the dogs
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: Some of the stuff they talk about was true to life or referenced events
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ DeagleBoipussy420, after WW2, korea was split between the allies and soviet. Same thing would probably have happened with japan if the US hadnt dropped the bombs.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Not even Nazi Germany had a propaganda machine as great as the DPRK.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DNJACK: @ Fareal, to be fair his uncle deserved it
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Tails: ironically north korea has no restrictions of marijuana
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: heya everyone
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: The Interview had some seriously good marketing.  Even if said marketing wasn't intentional.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Sanic: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, Hello
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Null: @ Tails, Kim Jung-Un is the #1 consumer of Hennessy Cognac.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Tails, Every schoolteacher in North Korea is bound by law to be able to play the accordion.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Null: I'd smoke and drink with Kim
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, I see.  Thanks dude
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, hello
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Fareal: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yeah germany wasn't as closed a society so there was less ability to control the narrative
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: So, kawaii chibi serial killer fans?
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Sanic: @ Null, He'd throw a fucking party. Even though he's an awful human being
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: jesus christ
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably the best requirement for teaching ever.
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Tails: its like .50USD per ounce but obviously its shit weed
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Mirai Senshi Lios,  hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Sanic: North Korea is great for celebrities looking for the time of their life
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Sanic: And a shithole for the natives
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Null: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, That's probably because of how heavily NK emphasizes performance arts
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Null: They put on massive shows
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - EleSigma: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Basically Stalin lied as he told the allies that Eastern Europe and Korea would be unified and returned to democracy. Then he gave them all Stalinist puppet governments and told the West *lol psyched!*
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ wagglyplacebo, @ DeagleBoipussy420, @ Sanic,  heya all fo you, so, tell me whats the topic now? North Korea?
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ EleSigma, ahhhh
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, yup
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Sanic: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, Yep, topic shifts around every 5-10 mins
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Broseph Stalin: @ EleSigma, Ey fuck u mang
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DNJACK: NK, homosexuality and serial killers
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Tails: Those North Koreans are so fucking crazy.
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - KatsuKitty: north korea is pretty much the world's last cold war-era stalinist dictatorship
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - KatsuKitty: it's as if you took Russia from the 30s and air-dropped it into today
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: those chibi serial killer dudes are fucking weird
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  so, I think the Jong dynasty is over enxt generation, Lil Kim has a daughter, no? or will we have a progressive first chairwoman?
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, nope, belarus
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, Some girl was stabbed by two of her batshit friends
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: can you imagine a female NK leader
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Fareal: there's always talk that his sister is actually running the show in reality
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Sanic: Because of retarded Creepypasta shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, you can never tell what'll happen next with the Jong family
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - EleSigma: @ Tails, Belarus is more of the world's last late-soviet dictatorship
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: i bet she'd have some fucking weird kinks
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Ronald Gaygun: yeah belarus is pretty fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ EleSigma, They knew what was comming though, thats why the US fought so hard to keep them ouf of japan.
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: she'd probably kidnap american sailors just to fuck em
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - six.four.systems: The United States should've of nuked Moscow before 1948
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  always expect the unexpected @ Null,  somehow I can imagine a NK Queen
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, oh wait the 30s, yea belarus is more like taking a time machine to red square 180
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: their president is... something
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: Kim Un has almost been assassinated a few times now\
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Tails: 1980
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ six.four.systems, should have*... "shouldve of" triggers me so hard
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: imagine the NK Empress turns out a weeaboo, on top of everything, hueheuehueheueheue


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: He's essentially the spoiled heri
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: *heir
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - EleSigma: @ six.four.systems, Paton wanted the war to continue to take down the Soviets. But he died and now some people say that it was so NVKD or whatever the KGB was called then that orchestrated the car crash.
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Hellblazer: @ EleSigma, that's conspiracy wrangling
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - EleSigma: and people also think he was poisoned while in the hospital
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Hellblazer: A lot of soldiers die in accidents
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Gaol: Oh god the fuck is htis i'm watching..
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Gaol: It's like sonic autism taken to brony levels
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - DNJACK: you cant trust any info related to recent wars
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: the war would have stopped no matter if patton lived.
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ EleSigma,  wasnt a previous president of Ukraine really posioned with a huge dose that mad him wheeze forever? Viktor Yurushenko? iirc?
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Sanic: Anyone seen snakes around?
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: No one wanted to continue
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: all countries involved had already "lost" economically
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DNJACK: everything is hidden and theres no info to build a story on
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, she was on earlier.  It was good seeing her again.
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: She didn't visit chat though, just the VN group to my knowledge
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Oh, good to hear. I thought she was dead this time
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Sanic,  not really, she did comment on a group thing today though so she's alive at least
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - Sanic: @ wagglyplacebo, That's all that matters
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I hope she's feeling better.  Last I heard she was sick.
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm surprised in the past 100 years or so we haven't had like a roman-tier pervert leader
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: somewhere in the world
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, No idea, But it's hard to separate conspiracy from fact when the Soviets and Russia are involved due to their extensive spy networks
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: @ KatsuKitty, Kadaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: like some utterly deplorable nick bate style character who tortured his prisoners sexually
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: or Gadaffi*
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ EleSigma,  aye, remember that Trotsky also did got murdered by soviet mexican allies in the 40s
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: gadaffi did that shit?
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, gadaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, The CSA inquiry in the UK is likely to name Edward Heath.
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - DNJACK: @ KatsuKitty, i wouldnt believe it
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: mexico does have some soviet ties and a Worker's Party still living
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - DNJACK: NATO was involved there. Probably propaganda
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - EleSigma: @ KatsuKitty, He had sex slaves and a bunch of porn (straight and gay) and sex toys.
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Hellblazer: @ KatsuKitty, Saddam did all that shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:29 PM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, kim jong un is a huge bdsm lover
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - Tails: @ EleSigma, Everything but the sex slaves aare perfectly wonderful things
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: Sadaam Hussein was rumoured to have "rape rooms"
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: and to put his enemies in wood chippers
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: but after 2003 i don't think anyone seriously believes it
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: He was also rumoured to have WMDs 
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - DNJACK: And Obama is the antichrist
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - DNJACK: so the rumors go
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: nah, obabo's just a nigger
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: but like that would seriously be reported on the news as fact back then
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, and if you can find somebody whos  into that sort of thing dont knock it till you've tried
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I miss the Obabo meme
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It was too shortlived
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - EleSigma: Also then there was Beria of the Soviet Union who, even though he wasn't a leader, was the head of the Soviet spying agency and was known to kidnap underage girls and force them to have sex with him under the threat of murdering them or their families. Stalin even was afraid he would assault his daughter.
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - Tails: woops that was meant go to @ EleSigma,
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - Ronald Gaygun: fuck marry kill: gadhaffi, saddam, kim jong un?
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAIL UNITINU
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DNJACK: im going with gadhaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, I think Un would make the best husband
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - EleSigma: After Stalin died Beria was the last person to ever be officially "purged"
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DNJACK: short lived
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ronald Gaygun, Fuck Ghadhaffi, Kill Hussein, Marry Kim
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - Sanic: So much autism
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - Sanic: <3
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - KatsuKitty: "Mansour Daw stayed with the Libyan dictator until the very end"
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - KatsuKitty: i originally read this as "Mountain Dew stayed with the Libyan dictator until the very end"
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Tails: yo I am so fucking high right niw
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Nah, you came down
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Tails: but I still feel like I wanna do a bong rip
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - koyemshii: 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Do whatever
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Tails: na man I still feel really blitzed
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Sanic: Best to stop for now
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - KatsuKitty: i always knew sanic's brother would be high all the time
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - KatsuKitty: just like him
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Sanic: @ KatsuKitty, He's worse than me, lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - Tails: This stuff is more indica domnant so I've got a ton of body high but I want more head high
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - koyemshii: "Lulz, faggots. I am 19, have to wear diapers, have no friends, and no life behind my computer, and I'm still better than all of you faggots".
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - Fareal: @ Tails, are you really towelie
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - meltychocolate: hey does anyone know,  if you eat some bad meat, but only a little bit, so you get food poisoning that's less bad then if you eat a lot of it? or do you get sick either way?
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: i seriously
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: fucking
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: hate
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Hellblazer: I don't like indica at all. It feels bad to me
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: diaper
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, better how, hiw many bong rips can you do in one sitting?
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: fetishists
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Tails: @ Fareal, YOURE A TOWEL
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Sanic: @ KatsuKitty, The Baby made it funny though
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, STOP EATING IT NOW
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - DNJACK: @ meltychocolate, better just taking a little bit, obv
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Hellblazer: @ KatsuKitty, why? No nastier than half the people we cover
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Fareal: @ Tails, on the internet no one knows i'm a bath sheet ok
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Hellblazer, they have their own annoying little "diaper community" and it's just grating in a way
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, You're a bath sheet : O
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: (◡‿◡✿) Smoke weed er'ryday (◡﹏◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - KatsuKitty: EEEHH I'M A CRIIINKLEBUTT
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, I already stopped. I just want to know how sick I might get
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - koyemshii: @ koyemshii, none, don't get the money
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Tails: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, fuck yea bro
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Sanic: I'm an old shitty meme
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, real talk - the hospital gave me these when i had post partum haemorrhage and i have no fucking idea why you would wear them of choice
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Fialovy: I've found this one bunch of 1D fangirls that like writing fanfiction of that band and their OCs in diapers... disturbing
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, Ooo, where's this?
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Fareal, they like the feeling of sitting in their own excrement
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, Archive of our own, it is a treasure trove of this kind of stuff
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, Um there's no way really to tell  I hope you don't get too bad though. what meat was it
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, WHY
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Jackie Chin: Lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Tails: I think I'm gonna have a beer since a recent study shows thc increases in the blood stream with any dosage of alcohol
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - DNJACK: because it's humiliating
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Hmm
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - DNJACK: most fetish are easy to understand
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, How accurate is this study?
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Jackie Chin, d-did you pay for wwe 2k15?
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, >nappies
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: britfag detected
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Tails: its a real study
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Fialovy: but yeah, if you are looking for dramatic reading material, Archive of Our Own has a lot of messed up shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Yep, you nailed it
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Fialovy: sometimes in the literal sense
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: when i was younger we weren't up on the britfag lingo as work permit residents
May 31, 2015 at 6:42 PM - KatsuKitty: so we never knew what "nappies" were
May 31, 2015 at 6:42 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Then I believe it
May 31, 2015 at 6:43 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, thank you. .it was half a piece of escolar sashimi
May 31, 2015 at 6:43 PM - Sanic: .
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Sanic: Chat died X_X
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: RIP
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh god i leave chat and we're talking diapers
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Jackie Chin: Man I'm not sure what to do
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Pandas Galore: RIP chat
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, wait doesn't escolar make you shit yourself anyway
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - koyemshii: 



 potty time
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, Yo dude what kind of weed do you smoke?
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Can we talk about skeletons?
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Sanic: Skeletons are badass
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, : O
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - Tails: @ DeagleBoipussy420, skeleton lives matter
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, escolar is bad for some people but I easy it all the time with no problem
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Fucking media disrespecting skeletons
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: what the fuck
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ koyemshii, Absolutely haram.
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - Fialovy: @ koyemshii, THIS GUY!
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ koyemshii, I did not need to see this
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - Sanic: kawaii
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Oh, this reminds me of this one Pokemon picture
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, no allergic feeling symptoms?
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ koyemshii, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh is that a pokeymon?
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, yo hes like a little weed plant
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, i mean like right now
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: Bulbasaur was badass
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: chat ban koyemshii pls
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Tails: I have a pokeball pipe@ koyemshii, @ koyemshii,
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: I have a snake pipe
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - koyemshii: http://knuffy-the-wolf.deviantart.com/
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: He's got a cute face
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - koyemshii: @ Sanic, @ Tails, cool
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Fareal: @ Sanic, we all know about ur snake pipe hurr hurr
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, I'm staight
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, not some goddamn homofag
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: mmmm snake pipes
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Tails: I got it for him at our favorite headshop
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: Puff that snake
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, God that sounds wrong
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, I feel sick to my stomach and i feel like throwing up
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fareal: @ Sanic, lmao
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fialovy: not as bad as puff the magic dragon
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Tails: thats what theyre called bro, headshops
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - UnwiseKhan: Could someone explain to me how this is a wolf? 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ meltychocolate, awww, feel better!
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, That's the best stuff
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Sanic: @ UnwiseKhan, Looks like a pony
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, the strings and sealing wax?
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - koyemshii: https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Alan_The_Panda dicks ahoy
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate,  does it sound like this shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scombroid_food_poisoning
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Tails: I've yet to see a blonde wolf
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, Got any  nausea medication?
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, i know you can get that from bad escolar
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, I'm honestly not sure, lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: i decided to be a normie and get lunch with my friend today
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: @ Leonid Brezhnev, You're now normal, congrats my friend
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: @ Leonid Brezhnev, <3
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Tails: imma go an eat for  bit
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: I wish we all were : (
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ UnwiseKhan, That looks like a retarded Yoshi
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - meltychocolate: @ Sanic, Nope 
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




best tattoo
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - Sanic: Good talking to you again, btw.
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 



 best application of an upright bass.
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - Sanic: *all
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ koyemshii, You can see the lines on the guy on the left from where he's been working out so hard
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ koyemshii, I feel sorry for the tattoo artist.
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, Yeah,some of them. nausea, dizzyness, and facial rash, but that might be because I washed my face with a new cleanser that seems harsh
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, what the fuck is wrong with the guy on the left's chest
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - koyemshii: @ UnwiseKhan, Imagine what mom felt for the brthers
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Those look like fake tattoos.
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The kind that effects artists apply to people's arms.
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ KatsuKitty, I think that's his ribcage, somehow.
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - meltychocolate: Another article says induced vomiting can get rid of the poison
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Oh gods the horrid misuse of Gothic lettering
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - koyemshii: @ Tails, @ Sanic,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Sanic: @ koyemshii, Lol, oh God
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Gaol: Wonder why he got rrested
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Gaol, first degree aggravated tipping
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - KatsuKitty: the usual sentence for this is life in virginity without blowjobs
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Gaol: @ KatsuKitty, Typed over the tipping limit?
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Gaol: tippe^
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - koyemshii: @ Gaol,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Cuddlebug: katsu is still doing that sentance
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - _Sanic  *tip*_
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 PM - Gaol: @ koyemshii, Yes I know those exist, they exist of everything sadly I think there was even a thomas the tank engine one
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Gaol, How doe that even work. It's a goddamn train.
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:59 PM - six.four.systems: @ koyemshii, I imagine that touhou has explored every featish
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - Ronald Gaygun: fucking. diaperfurs.
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Cuddlebug, no i got virginity with parole
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, if you ate it recently i'd be tempted to stick fingers down throat but i appreciate that might be a bit much
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: but in my quest to hate people i've been sent back
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: this joke no longer makes any sense
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, pony diapers are my favourite ridiculous fetish
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, rmember the 80s baby ponys came with nappies?
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Pandas Galore: I forgot my gripe with Dawn of War until just now.
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Pandas Galore: The camera is too zoomed in ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, what was it?
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Fialovy: @ Fareal, yes
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh nvm
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: chat lag lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - koyemshii: http://www.mediafire.com/watch/n1yig81ye75py6d/Fat+Kid+Rages+Hard.flv
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, yeah that's a bit of a problem even in the sequel
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Fialovy: I never understood babydolls when I was a child. Why would I want to pretend to be a mother when I could just enjoy being a kid and not have to worry about that stuff now?
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: still super fun though
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Gaol: Honks are my favorite remix of the day
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, my parents took mine away when i hung him fron the stair rail
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, yeah, I'm trying. wiki says symptoms can last 10-14 hours I don't want to be sick that long
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - koyemshii: 



May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Fialovy: I @ Fareal, haha, but yeah, I never saw the appeal
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - meltychocolate: thanks much for the help. I don't know anything about food poisoning
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Sanic: Resident Evil is great stoned. It's actually mega tense
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Sanic: And mazelike
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: wasn't there a baby doll that pissed itself
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: my real baby
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, i wanted ponies and barbies, i was a toddler, why would i want to be a mum
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, yes i had that one, it was fucked up


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: no wait i think it was called baby born
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, my godkids had baby born
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fialovy, I think its kind of messed up to give little girls fake babies to mother
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - KatsuKitty: 



May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - meltychocolate: my mom kept buying them for me even though I didn't even want them
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The Roman conquest of Islamistan begins now
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - Fialovy: My male cousin had a cabbage patch kid doll and he loved to play dad
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: gross
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, Everyone's different
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 PM - Fialovy: that was before I was born and by the time I came along he was over that phase, but there were pictures of him at that age taking the cabbage patch kid everywhere
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, I do enjoy the weed smoking though I'm personally partial to pants
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fialovy: I also hated pretend kitchens, JUST GIVE ME A REAL KITCHEN
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fialovy: or an Easy Bake
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - _Ronald Gaygun  smokes pants_
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - DNJACK: @ meltychocolate, it seems completly normal to me
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, i would have killed my whole family for a pretend kitchen
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - broilerrx: Welp, I might need a new computer lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - DNJACK: kids like to imitate their parents
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - broilerrx: Fucking fan was roaring
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Welcome back. And a bit late on that topic, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Nirxsachit: "The doctors are gonna see it" actually a good part of the internet is gonna see the raging munchlax 
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Yep, I agree
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - broilerrx: Hambooooonnne
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - Fialovy: @ DNJACK, I was an autistic child... moreso than I am now
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - koyemshii: https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Diaper_Boy
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Fialovy: I didn't really see the point in imitating that, it was going to imitate it would be with an actual kitchen
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - SATC Vortex: Stop it now you horny simpletons
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Fialovy: otherwise it would just be a pointless waste of time
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, Sounds like you had it right
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Tails: @ SATC Vortex, Hey, I'm not a simpleton
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Sanic: @ SATC Vortex, I'm not gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Sanic: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Ronald Gaygun: shoji tabuchi is mai waifu
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Tails: its true, sanic looks at his sailor moon poster every night
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, What the hell is that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, yeah, it just didn't seem like a productive use of my time as a kid
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Ronald Gaygun, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/line-of-the-day.247/page-312#post-745697
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Pandas Galore: I have a titanfall poster
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Fuck you
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, I have it for the Xbox One, but never played it
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Any good?
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Sanic, a japanese country musician
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Sanic, It got old kinda quick but I love the art style. just wait for 2.
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: lmao titanfall
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, Ah, got it =p
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Gaol: @ Tails, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that the poster in question?
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Pandas Galore: It was a blast for the first 20 hours though.
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - koyemshii: @ Tails,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, I'll probably try it then
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I get the feeling the cat next door is pregnant.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: She's gotten incredibly fat.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - The Knife: Your mom was a blast for the first twenty hours.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Check her
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: titanfall just looks like a gimmicky cod clone tbh
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Too fat for a stray.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Catch her first
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, I'm agreeing with you, I'm telling them how totally macho and straight you are.  Just ask Todd his personal trainer, even though he still looks like a refugee hes showing such promise hes taking sanic on a trip to sanfrancisco
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: like it looks pretty but there's no substance
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Their goal in 2 was the actually give it lastability. I like it more than CoD.
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Rio: 



 lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, haha yea, nothing like a good bong rip
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I think the reason for this mass amount of lag is because I'm one guy holding like 50 titles.
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, to be fair you can apply "I like it more than CoD." to a lot of things
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: ICONOCLAST FAITH SHALL REIGN SUPREME
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Sanic: I really have to get around to Iconoclast
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: www.shoji.com > COD
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - koyemshii: The holocaust was wrong because the jews didn't deserve it
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Pandas Galore: ROn going full condescension today 
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Sanic: The holocaust was chill
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - UnwiseKhan: CoD itself is far from the worst shooter out there. The community just sucks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - meltychocolate: Iconoclast is one of my favorite cows
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Tails: yup
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Rio: isn't the gameplay in Titanfall way different from COD?
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: @ UnwiseKhan, I actually like Advanced Warfare.
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I don't know shit about the cow Iconoclast
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Cuddlebug: It's pretty different
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - meltychocolate: I highly recommend him
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Rio: what with the pilot/robot thing and the moba elements
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Rio, Not so much compared to Advanced Warfare but it's way faster, more built around mobility than when you notice someone.
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Ronald Gaygun: ew mobas
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: And the minion stuff makes it so that new people can still do something for a team.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: Just too bad after 20 hours I got so bored of it cuz I'd seen everything.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, A lot of games can't last till the end
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Pandas Galore, So AW is a bit more like Titanfall? Might give it a shot at some point then.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Sanic: They lose their charm
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: I was disappointed that there were only like 4 mechs
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: AW is more like Unreal Tournament 3 than Titanfall.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I should install DoW at some point
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Rio, 3.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: so I didn't buy it
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I bought the damn thing while it was on sale I really should play it
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: @ Pandas Galore, oh, right
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - meltychocolate: I think he got discovered from making terrible webcomics, and claiming to be better than Chris. He wants to return to "half past 1997" and expects his old college that he's banned from to let him back in and set him with a dorm, local high school girls to call him for phone sex, and free buffets
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: I'd expect more than 4
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: Since they advertised that the most
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - _Epione  yawns in the general direction of chat  _
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - meltychocolate: He got fired from his college newspaper and blames it on a liberal conspiracy and still stalks the people who fired him almost 20 years later
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Hello 
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, epi-chan!~
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: Yawning Squirtle is my spirit animal
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Epione, hai
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Mine is Sanic
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: Hey :-)
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Tails: so who else is fighting in the war on drugs tonight?  I'm fiighting on the side of drugs and good news we're winning.
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ meltychocolate, So, he's a 40 year old that still thinks he's 19? Weird.
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: I watched Pan's Labyrinth this evening
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Drugs are evil
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, They'll make you pregnant
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, and a faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - meltychocolate: @ UnwiseKhan, yeah pretty much
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Epione: @ Sanic, is that how babby is formed?
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Coster: @ Sanic, evil pregnant faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Epione: Is that how girl get pragnent?
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, pregnant with IDEAS!
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Yep, it's in the textbooks
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Drugs turn straights into gays and gays into mexicans
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, That's just metaphorically homosexual
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Tails: That's why the man doesn't want you to have it
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, oh man i wanna see that movie so bad!
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And they turn women into #tweakernation
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: how was it?
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: @ Ronald Gaygun, it's not that recent though
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - _The Knife  wiggles nose in greeting_
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: 2006
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, i know, i'm slow lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - KatsuKitty: drugs turn gays into straights? dude give me some of those
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: I'll admit it's the only movie I've seen come out of Mexico
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Tails: Fight the power children!
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Exactly!
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: I should really watch more foreign flicks
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - _Kablamo  slowly hobbles into chat, supported by his gnarled cane_
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm gonna go all andrew luster on some sexy older men with that
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Hey
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - meltychocolate: he thinks if he only had a toupee, a dorm room, and something for his laryngitis he could go back to phone sexxing college girls
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - meltychocolate: and he wants to set up some kind of special dorm compound for other men with the same dream
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Dormiebasne: faggots
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: straight katsu sounds boring
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: he'd just be a loveshy
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Tails: @ meltychocolate, Why would a toupee be necessary for phone sex?
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - _Epione  wiggles nose @ The Knife_
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, salutations, you giantic faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: who wants a loveshy running this place
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ meltychocolate, oh man dorm compound
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, </3
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Tails, Confidence.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Coster,  
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, hows the ganj-lyfe?
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ UnwiseKhan, True there
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: I'm now imagining the branch davidians setting up on a college campus lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Coster: @ Cuddlebug, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Coster, straight katsu is an oxymoron
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Very good. Went to a wedding in Jersey for the weekend. Cops came around, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - meltychocolate: @ Tails, he wants to meet them in person after months of phone sex, which he thinks is the norm for college dating
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, straight katsu is like sober andy dick
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, "gay katsu" is an oxymoron. "straight katsu" is a paradox.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, your mom's an oxymoron 
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, pray the gay away, accept Jesus as your Lord and Saviour
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, My cousin was getting married.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Tails: My cousin brought some colorado Medixal grade dro so it was awesome
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ meltychocolate, >phone sex >2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - KatsuKitty: the closest you'll ever get is bi katsu who only wants older dominant women and on rare occasion
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Jesus was chill
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Legit
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, I've still never been to a wedding, good times? Why'd the jerkop harass you?
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Tails: @ meltychocolate, maybe for loveshyss in like, the 130s
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, hetero
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - meltychocolate: It's a very weird, incredibly specific plan
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Coster: GUYS KATSU IS STRAIGHT
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Tails: 1930
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Rio: katsu likes grannies
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Rio: yuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - KatsuKitty: what no
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, They didn't actually go looking for us. My cousin's uncle drunk drove and forgot his car at the liquor store
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - KatsuKitty: we're talking like 35-45
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Null: I know another young man with a red name who likes his girls a little older
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Kablamo: @ Rio, grannies need love too
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Epione: I can't believe Leonardo DiCaprio is 40
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Null: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Also, hot bridesmaids being hit on by said person
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Epione: He's still hot as fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster:  :troll:
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Dormiebasne: katsu like daddys
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, <3
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: glaive is into milfs
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: wouldn't expect glaive being into anything
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Pandas Galore: I'm more surprised Snakes doesn't have her own emoji yet
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: snakes isn't a milf  she's like 28 or something
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, you sayin there's something wrong with milfs
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: i just picture glaive as the friendly knowledgeable mr rodgers of the forum
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: she does.. you fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: aged to perfection 
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Epione: @ Null, hey hey
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Pandas Galore: I thought that dove was Mourning Dove's
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null:                            
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Tails: Salman Khan is like totally old now but hes still hot as hell
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: that was a joke.
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, cover story
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Nope, that was a lie, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Kablamo: glaive has bitch lips
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: okay let me explain the joke because you're not getting it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: die jokes
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Pandas Galore: ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: SNEAEKS
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: A lot of people did not like Snakes at first because she was sort of loud and talked about being a gaymurr girl a lot.
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: So I added that emote to piss people off and if they got pissed off I said "relax it's morning dove"
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Coster  sits down and listens to papa null's wisdom_
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Pandas Galore  shouts about gaymurr girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Epione: Snakes? I hate snakes!
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Sanic:  was the best
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: I still don't like snakes
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Coster: :troll:
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: because morning dove and snakes at the time had the same pigeon avatar
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: why did it have to be snakes?
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: /gamer girl(?)s a little
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: oops I failed 
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Pandas Galore  gamer girls with Rio._
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Sanic: @ Rio, feels
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Kablamo, lol exactly
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _The Knife  helps Rio gamer-grrl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, we can't both take the low hanging fruit
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Null: pandas you're not a real gamer. go home gamer girl.
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Null: im about to level up on you
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Pandas Galore: ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, I am the God-King of low-hanging fruit 



Spoiler
















May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Epione: I'd make a terrible gamer girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _Rio  is a real gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _Coster  is the level up king_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: but rio is not a gaming real girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Sanic  is best gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: @ Sanic, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: m'lady
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Kablamo  the oldest and manliest gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Yep, I'm a gurl
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: tip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: tip tip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Epione: That's like the worst way to get attention, seriously
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: tiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: sanic i always forget what gender you are
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, teehee <3 ^.^;
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Epione: Other than being a lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: FRIENDZONE
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Pandas Galore  tips her flourescent blue hair._
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - The Knife: All my chiluns are strange.
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: boy, girl, or retarded


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, sanic is a dude
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - DNJACK: I play games and I'm a girl 
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: you have blue hair?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, nice hipster
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: No.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: or wait, scene
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, How do you know? 
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: oh i was almost interested for a second
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: It's a joke that bright colored hair is the fedora for women.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: ya, blue hair is scene
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: @ DNJACK, do you show your dick to gaming communities too?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: coster
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: are you a pretty grll
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: @ Null, w-what if i have blue hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: I used to have pink tinted hair.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: You have to be teasing about it
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, the girls with wacky coloured hair are usually tumblr sjws
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: do you play video games
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: Convenient controller placement
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: i'm going to write all my requirements out on a sign so everyone knows
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Kablamo: do tattoos function the same as bright-colored hair for women?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i kinda wanna dye my hair but i'm already unprofessional looking as fuck lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - _Coster  is 9/10 pretty girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Fialovy: @ Pandas Galore, bright colored hair and those vintage horn glasses
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, ye and they all like to be spanked. win-win
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - DNJACK: talking of which my dick has been on top of 8chan sluthate for over a week
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - The Knife: @ Pandas Galore, I might have purple hair for the rest of the summer because fuck it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Fialovy, It was just streaks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Null, will you sit in PVCC with your sign?
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ The Knife, you have purple hair?
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Null: @ Cuddlebug, yes. it'll be boring so i'll bring my laptop too
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Rio: @ KatsuKitty, I so am
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Kablamo: @ The Knife, doitdoitdoit
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Coster: okay, i lied, i don't have blue hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Oh, *tip*
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, Not anymore. But I can dye it for the summer because the thing I had to look professional for fell through.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - meltychocolate: like every girl in portland has colorful hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Coster: here's a recent selfie of me, it's kind of bad 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Epione: I don't think I'd look good with dyed hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - meltychocolate: I feel  like I should do it too
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - KatsuKitty: fun fact:
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Gengar: GUYS GUYS I cleaned all of the piss jugs out of my room and I got 5 more good boy points! You know what that means? I HAVE ENOUGH GOOD BOY POINTS FOR CHICKEN TENDIES! AWWW YEAH
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Dude, that means you're a champ
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Null: @ Epione, 



Spoiler



you'd look like a 



Spoiler



tranny





May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - _Kablamo  is nostalgia'd by coster_
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - DNJACK: @ Randall Fragg, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - KatsuKitty: tumblr sjws usually have fucked up rape and abuse fetishes
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Coster, Amazing how you can take a selfie without holding the camera
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Ronald Gaygun: where did they get the original jackie pics from?
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, They want your cock, but won't admit it to themselves : (
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Coster: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, timer friend
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Gengar, hot
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Coster, Who actually is that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: @ Null, double spoiler
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Null: 



Spoiler






Spoiler



n





Spoiler



i





Spoiler



g





Spoiler



g





Spoiler



e





Spoiler



r





Spoiler



s





May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ronald Gaygun, My guess is the pictures came from an alternative porn website.
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, uh
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: it's me
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Pandas Galore: -.-
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, it's just some amateur teen
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - DNJACK: @ Ronald Gaygun, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Epione: @ Null, is that a step down or a step up? lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gaol: 



 best song ever
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, evenin' 
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - DNJACK: I posted my pic there
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Epione: Hey @ Gengar
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, how have you been? :3
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: Google thinks she's Chris.
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Epione: Watched a movie, things are pretty good
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Sanic: Chris got hot
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Coster: @ Null, damn, chris ain't a bad tomgirl after all
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, i feel sorry for this poor girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, i'd def bang this "christian weston chandler"
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: I would fuck Chris
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gaol: @ Null, Those hormones are doing a great job
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Coster: i guess it's just the angle
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, what movie? 
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Rio: @ Null, ewww
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Sanic: @ Null, We all would
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - KatsuKitty: marvin you and abl ruined her image forever by tying it to chris's retardation
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Epione: @ Sanic, All the fat is probably clamped on his back
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - ASoulMan: I think Cuddlebug has a fetish for Line Of The Day
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, Pan's Labyrinth
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Ew : o
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, that's a really great movie 
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - ASoulMan: I can hear him fapping as he gets those copypastas
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: Cuddlebug stahp
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Gengar: @ ASoulMan, Bob: Christian, what are you doing? Chris: [immediately stops fapping, but knocks several things over] Nothing.
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: You're scaring all of the children
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Gaol: Let it go on Airhorns
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Coster: i imagine cuddlebug talking like a tranquil from dragon age
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - KatsuKitty: one of these days i'm going to catch cuddlebug admitting his fetish for muscular dragons taking car tailpipe up their ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: Null: Get away from that thread Cuddlebug. I'm cutting it down!
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, that's oddly specific
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - KatsuKitty: and then i'm gonna post it to line of the day eight times
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: he's too calculating, that'll never happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Epione: Looking for someone with like-interests?
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Epione, http://www.reddit.com/r/dragonsfuckingcars
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Muscle dragons. Do they work out?
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: katsu likes muscular dragons taking car tailpipe up their ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: confirmed
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - ASoulMan: I'm too scrubby for Line Of The Day
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Line of the Day is evil
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Never look at it
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - ASoulMan: Muscular dragon dicks
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Tails: I just can't stay mad at someone with the name cuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Kablamo: TFW never been LOTD'd
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - DNJACK: I don't know what "funny" is
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, It is a mega good name
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - ASoulMan: @ Sanic, It's cancer and Cuddlebug is terminally ill with it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: @ Tails, i can
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: die cuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Null: http://8ch.net/cow/res/120538.html#120746
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: But still
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Null: i've ruined lelbull culture
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Yes, we gotta put him down
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - ASoulMan: #KillCuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: #KillCuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, thanks pal 
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: @ Null, put in hashtags
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Kablamo: #KillCuddlebug1995
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, <3
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Coster: i want #KillCuddlebug2015 to trend
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, You're famous
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Tails: oh great always with the hashtags these days.  Back in my day we called it a number sign
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, Wait until the kiwis find out that I'm really Antonio Banderas
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Gengar: Does anyone else like David Foster Wallace?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Coster: @ Null, big beauty penis
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, he's handsome
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Coster: @ Kablamo, i know 
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Reveal it slowly
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Tails: @ Null, Me too girl, me too.
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, except he'd look better if he trimmed his beard
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - DNJACK: I..................................am...................................................Antonio
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Null: @ DNJACK, do you like benis in your bunghole
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ DNANTONIO,
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Sanic: We need an Antonio lovedoll for chat
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - DNJACK: @ Null, gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Tails: an antonio banderas lovedoll?
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Kablamo: Aren't we all antonio in our own way?
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - ASoulMan: Line of the DICK
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Yep
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, because nobody else is laughing at my epic meme I posted a pic of Jason Segel, that is not the author David Foster Wallace
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: everytime i cook i'm reminded of how much i hate cooking
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Gengar: Jason Segel is handsome though
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: i tried to make pizza tonight
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: the cheese didn't adhere to the sauce
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: how the fuck does this even happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Null: dude you got pranked
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: i've literally never seen this happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, and you're going to be a woman sooner or later
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Coster: a woman that can't cook
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Gengar: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Coster: katsu makes the impossible possible
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, you bought cheap cheese, seriously.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - KatsuKitty: it was store brand cheese at safeways
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Epione: I think @ Cuddlebug was a scribe in his past life
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - ASoulMan: A woman who can't cook is a woman who can't live.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Coster: @ Epione, i was the first one to start calling him chat scribe
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, yup, that's your problem right there. Cheap cheese has a lot of added oil in lieu of milkfat
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Null: here's what im going to do
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - KatsuKitty: cuddlebug you're literally just posting random conversations at this point
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - KatsuKitty: to line of the day
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Null: here wait for it it's a gr8 ide
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Pandas Galore: @ KatsuKitty, I think that's the goal.
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Coster: #Gr8Ide
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Gengar: @ Null, a second shoah?
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - ASoulMan: @ Epione, Cuddlebug's ancestors wrote the Bible
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - _Coster  pops open the panel on Cuddlebug's back_
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Pandas Galore: I think he's trying to make himself no longer the premier lotd poster
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Coster: he's on the fritz again, god dammit
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Cuddlebug: @ KatsuKitty, I have a softspot people talking about #killcuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Cuddlebug: *for
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, #KillCuddlebug1995 I will travel back in time and exterminate Cuddlebug before he could shitpost LOTD
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - KatsuKitty: we force null out of his own site by posting hubble space telescope images in chat until his austrailian internet kills itself from the 300bps load
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Epione: @ ASoulMan, no wonder the Bible doesn't make sense, they cherry-picked the shit out of everything and tried to make something coherent out of that
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - KatsuKitty: it's the perfect revolt idea
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Rio: cooking is dabes
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - ASoulMan: @ Epione, /Winner
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Rio: I cooked today
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Cuddlebug: If you'd prefer I could just keep lotding random funny things Katsu says out of context
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, Can I shitpot high-resolution photos of Antonio Banderas?
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, isn't that your bread and butter?
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Kablamo, that and Null/Dormie
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - ASoulMan: KatsuTitties
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - KatsuKitty: i like penis up my ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - KatsuKitty: there post that one
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - ASoulMan: @ KatsuKitty, informative
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, no
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, that's nice
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Sanic: Gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: we all already know
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: HOLY SHIT GUYS
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: KATSU IS GAY???????
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: It's okay 2 b gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, I'd like to request more LOTD of Pandas_Galore being a sperg
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Epione: ermerGERD
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: Let's rejoice wit tha boiz
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: In tha GAY WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Kablamo, I've lotd'd Pandas saying spergy things enough
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Rio: I made broiled chicken with grilled potats and green beans. Turned out prete cul
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Epione: Actually, I may actually have a full-size hubble shot on my disk
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Tails: THAT'S IT, I'm tired of being second gayest.  KATSU, I challenge you to a GAY OFF!@ KatsuKitty,
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Epione: It's really fucking big
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, You can't win
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Cuddlebug, You've only LOTD'd me like twice.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - ASoulMan: @ Cuddlebot, OH GOD
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Sanic: Homosexuality is like a power level
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, shut it honey, you don't where I've been.
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - ASoulMan: HE'S CREATING AN ARMY OF CUDDLEBOTS
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Pandas Galore: I-Is Cuddlebug getting replaced? D:
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i remember when lotd meant something
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - ASoulMan: #AgeOfCuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Rio: @ Cuddlebot, twas only a matter of time I suppose
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Sanic: Goodbye Cuddles ;_;7
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Null: @ koyemshii, holy shit those pixels
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - KatsuKitty:  null's reusing my bot designation
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - KatsuKitty: i never thought we'd see that tag on a user again lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, call your bot BotsuKitty
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - _Coster  slaps his knee_
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Rio: @ koyemshii, 'stand up for him' because an all-knowing all-powerful beardybloke that routinely mass-murdered people really needs school kids to defend his name because his ego is just that frail
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Cuddlebug: no go back to Katsu's buttslave
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Epione: Holy fuck I do
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Pandas Galore: Just have BotsuKitty intervene in chat twice a day saying random gay stuff that Katsu normally says.
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: cuddlebuttslave
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Cuddlebot: IT = JOURNALISM.GAMES.VIDEO + ETHICS
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Epione: Ever seen a 204MB image, guys?
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Cuddlebot, piss
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - _Coster  runs a magnet over Cuddlebot_
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Cuddlebug: lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: @ Cuddlebot, what the fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Coster: this'll make him work
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - ASoulMan: @ Cuddlebot, KILL IT
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Rio: @ Cuddlebot, oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Pandas Galore: Oh god Null's typing stuff on Cuddlebot.
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Rio: it's a gamergate android
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: NULL
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, SHOW ME
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Sanic: @ Cuddlebot, Dude, do you know everything?
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: WHAT'S GOING ON
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Unbovvered: Sometimes I like to look for threads Hellblazer locked and smile dreamily at his posts
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Kablamo: Cuddlebot has become self-aware. Everybody run!
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - koyemshii: eggggggegegegegsaljKF
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Randall Fragg: SKYNET IS ONLINE THE SHIT IS GOING DOEN PEOPLE


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, I'll have to upload it
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Azazel: I for one welcome our cuddly new overlord
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Jackie Chin: lol so im uploading a trailer for the Bash at the Fanfic
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Null: I'm using something the Weeaboo wrote so we'll see how shit it is
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Cuddlebug: /rates feels
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Epione: Will imgur take a shit, you think?
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Randall Fragg: GIVE YOUR KIDS THE CYANID PILLS NOW TO SPAIR THEM TE HORROR
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, imgur will send you a mailbomb
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, it might resize it
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: 204MB jpg
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - RetardBus: @ Null, You mean that Luke something faggot you had tons of stories about?
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, what does cuddlebot actually do
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: And there it goes


----------



## Sanic (May 31, 2015)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAG


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 31, 2015)

oh.... FUCK


----------



## ASoulMan (May 31, 2015)

Cuddlebug created a being with free will. It has cut the strings.


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Null: 1 of them escaped and said that the guy I'm talking about was some horrible dick and everyone hated him
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Rio: @ The Knife, o-oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - KatsuKitty: North Korea is a seriously fascinating place to live
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: There's a few defectors, I think
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - DNJACK: korean war
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, yeah, it is
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Ronald Gaygun: we should send chris to north korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - wagglyplacebo: The main character of watch dogs is so unlikable it'd be almost impressive if they weren't trying so hard to make him seem cool
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Ones that willingly live in North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Rio: I'll put hearts instead of dots on top of the i s
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - Tails: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, thoe goddamn North Koreans
May 31, 2015 at 6:18 PM - KatsuKitty: if i were to write a different political thriller it would center around North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Didn't The Interview cover that?
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: I don't care what anyone says I enjoyed the movie about North Korea
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - KatsuKitty: that was a mediocre comedy
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ DNJACK, that makes sense
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Yeah, I thought it could of been better
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: It's a lot funnier if you actually know about NK.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The DPRK's best achievement is their propaganda.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Sanic: Fun for a watch though
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Fareal: You can't make good comedy about a place where the leader feeds his uncle to the dogs
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Null: Some of the stuff they talk about was true to life or referenced events
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ DeagleBoipussy420, after WW2, korea was split between the allies and soviet. Same thing would probably have happened with japan if the US hadnt dropped the bombs.
May 31, 2015 at 6:19 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Not even Nazi Germany had a propaganda machine as great as the DPRK.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DNJACK: @ Fareal, to be fair his uncle deserved it
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Tails: ironically north korea has no restrictions of marijuana
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: heya everyone
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: The Interview had some seriously good marketing.  Even if said marketing wasn't intentional.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Sanic: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, Hello
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Null: @ Tails, Kim Jung-Un is the #1 consumer of Hennessy Cognac.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Tails, Every schoolteacher in North Korea is bound by law to be able to play the accordion.
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Null: I'd smoke and drink with Kim
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, I see.  Thanks dude
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, hello
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Fareal: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, yeah germany wasn't as closed a society so there was less ability to control the narrative
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: So, kawaii chibi serial killer fans?
May 31, 2015 at 6:20 PM - Sanic: @ Null, He'd throw a fucking party. Even though he's an awful human being
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: jesus christ
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Probably the best requirement for teaching ever.
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Tails: its like .50USD per ounce but obviously its shit weed
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Mirai Senshi Lios,  hey dude
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Sanic: North Korea is great for celebrities looking for the time of their life
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Sanic: And a shithole for the natives
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Null: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, That's probably because of how heavily NK emphasizes performance arts
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - Null: They put on massive shows
May 31, 2015 at 6:21 PM - EleSigma: @ Joey Jo-Jo Junior, Basically Stalin lied as he told the allies that Eastern Europe and Korea would be unified and returned to democracy. Then he gave them all Stalinist puppet governments and told the West *lol psyched!*
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ wagglyplacebo, @ DeagleBoipussy420, @ Sanic,  heya all fo you, so, tell me whats the topic now? North Korea?
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ EleSigma, ahhhh
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, yup
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Sanic: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, Yep, topic shifts around every 5-10 mins
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Broseph Stalin: @ EleSigma, Ey fuck u mang
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - DNJACK: NK, homosexuality and serial killers
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Tails: Those North Koreans are so fucking crazy.
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - KatsuKitty: north korea is pretty much the world's last cold war-era stalinist dictatorship
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - KatsuKitty: it's as if you took Russia from the 30s and air-dropped it into today
May 31, 2015 at 6:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: those chibi serial killer dudes are fucking weird
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  so, I think the Jong dynasty is over enxt generation, Lil Kim has a daughter, no? or will we have a progressive first chairwoman?
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, nope, belarus
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, Some girl was stabbed by two of her batshit friends
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: can you imagine a female NK leader
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Fareal: there's always talk that his sister is actually running the show in reality
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Sanic: Because of retarded Creepypasta shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, you can never tell what'll happen next with the Jong family
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - EleSigma: @ Tails, Belarus is more of the world's last late-soviet dictatorship
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: i bet she'd have some fucking weird kinks
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Ronald Gaygun: yeah belarus is pretty fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ EleSigma, They knew what was comming though, thats why the US fought so hard to keep them ouf of japan.
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - Null: she'd probably kidnap american sailors just to fuck em
May 31, 2015 at 6:23 PM - six.four.systems: The United States should've of nuked Moscow before 1948
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ DeagleBoipussy420,  always expect the unexpected @ Null,  somehow I can imagine a NK Queen
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, oh wait the 30s, yea belarus is more like taking a time machine to red square 180
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: their president is... something
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: Kim Un has almost been assassinated a few times now\
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Tails: 1980
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: @ six.four.systems, should have*... "shouldve of" triggers me so hard
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: imagine the NK Empress turns out a weeaboo, on top of everything, hueheuehueheueheue
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: He's essentially the spoiled heri
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - Sanic: *heir
May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:24 PM - EleSigma: @ six.four.systems, Paton wanted the war to continue to take down the Soviets. But he died and now some people say that it was so NVKD or whatever the KGB was called then that orchestrated the car crash.
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Hellblazer: @ EleSigma, that's conspiracy wrangling
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - EleSigma: and people also think he was poisoned while in the hospital
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Hellblazer: A lot of soldiers die in accidents
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Gaol: Oh god the fuck is htis i'm watching..
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Gaol: It's like sonic autism taken to brony levels
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - DNJACK: you cant trust any info related to recent wars
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: the war would have stopped no matter if patton lived.
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ EleSigma,  wasnt a previous president of Ukraine really posioned with a huge dose that mad him wheeze forever? Viktor Yurushenko? iirc?
May 31, 2015 at 6:25 PM - Sanic: Anyone seen snakes around?
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: No one wanted to continue
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Joey Jo-Jo Junior: all countries involved had already "lost" economically
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DNJACK: everything is hidden and theres no info to build a story on
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Sanic, she was on earlier.  It was good seeing her again.
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: She didn't visit chat though, just the VN group to my knowledge
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, Oh, good to hear. I thought she was dead this time
May 31, 2015 at 6:26 PM - wagglyplacebo: @ Sanic,  not really, she did comment on a group thing today though so she's alive at least
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - Sanic: @ wagglyplacebo, That's all that matters
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I hope she's feeling better.  Last I heard she was sick.
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm surprised in the past 100 years or so we haven't had like a roman-tier pervert leader
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: somewhere in the world
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: @ Mirai Senshi Lios, No idea, But it's hard to separate conspiracy from fact when the Soviets and Russia are involved due to their extensive spy networks
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: @ KatsuKitty, Kadaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: like some utterly deplorable nick bate style character who tortured his prisoners sexually
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - EleSigma: or Gadaffi*
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: @ EleSigma,  aye, remember that Trotsky also did got murdered by soviet mexican allies in the 40s
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - KatsuKitty: gadaffi did that shit?
May 31, 2015 at 6:27 PM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, gadaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, The CSA inquiry in the UK is likely to name Edward Heath.
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - DNJACK: @ KatsuKitty, i wouldnt believe it
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Mirai Senshi Lios: mexico does have some soviet ties and a Worker's Party still living
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - DNJACK: NATO was involved there. Probably propaganda
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - EleSigma: @ KatsuKitty, He had sex slaves and a bunch of porn (straight and gay) and sex toys.
May 31, 2015 at 6:28 PM - Hellblazer: @ KatsuKitty, Saddam did all that shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:29 PM - koyemshii: @ KatsuKitty, kim jong un is a huge bdsm lover
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - Tails: @ EleSigma, Everything but the sex slaves aare perfectly wonderful things
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: Sadaam Hussein was rumoured to have "rape rooms"
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: and to put his enemies in wood chippers
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: but after 2003 i don't think anyone seriously believes it
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: He was also rumoured to have WMDs 
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - DNJACK: And Obama is the antichrist
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - DNJACK: so the rumors go
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: nah, obabo's just a nigger
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - KatsuKitty: but like that would seriously be reported on the news as fact back then
May 31, 2015 at 6:30 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, and if you can find somebody whos  into that sort of thing dont knock it till you've tried
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: I miss the Obabo meme
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: It was too shortlived
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - EleSigma: Also then there was Beria of the Soviet Union who, even though he wasn't a leader, was the head of the Soviet spying agency and was known to kidnap underage girls and force them to have sex with him under the threat of murdering them or their families. Stalin even was afraid he would assault his daughter.
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - Tails: woops that was meant go to @ EleSigma,
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - Ronald Gaygun: fuck marry kill: gadhaffi, saddam, kim jong un?
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ DeagleBoipussy420, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAIL UNITINU
May 31, 2015 at 6:31 PM - DNJACK: im going with gadhaffi
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ Ronald Gaygun, I think Un would make the best husband
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - EleSigma: After Stalin died Beria was the last person to ever be officially "purged"
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, 
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - DNJACK: short lived
May 31, 2015 at 6:32 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ronald Gaygun, Fuck Ghadhaffi, Kill Hussein, Marry Kim
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - Sanic: So much autism
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - Sanic: <3
May 31, 2015 at 6:34 PM - KatsuKitty: "Mansour Daw stayed with the Libyan dictator until the very end"
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - KatsuKitty: i originally read this as "Mountain Dew stayed with the Libyan dictator until the very end"
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Tails: yo I am so fucking high right niw
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Nah, you came down
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Tails: but I still feel like I wanna do a bong rip
May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - koyemshii: 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 6:35 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Do whatever
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Tails: na man I still feel really blitzed
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Sanic: Best to stop for now
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - KatsuKitty: i always knew sanic's brother would be high all the time
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - KatsuKitty: just like him
May 31, 2015 at 6:36 PM - Sanic: @ KatsuKitty, He's worse than me, lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - Tails: This stuff is more indica domnant so I've got a ton of body high but I want more head high
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - koyemshii: "Lulz, faggots. I am 19, have to wear diapers, have no friends, and no life behind my computer, and I'm still better than all of you faggots".
May 31, 2015 at 6:37 PM - Fareal: @ Tails, are you really towelie
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - meltychocolate: hey does anyone know,  if you eat some bad meat, but only a little bit, so you get food poisoning that's less bad then if you eat a lot of it? or do you get sick either way?
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: i seriously
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: fucking
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: hate
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Hellblazer: I don't like indica at all. It feels bad to me
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: diaper
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, better how, hiw many bong rips can you do in one sitting?
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: fetishists
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Tails: @ Fareal, YOURE A TOWEL
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Sanic: @ KatsuKitty, The Baby made it funny though
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, STOP EATING IT NOW
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - DNJACK: @ meltychocolate, better just taking a little bit, obv
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Hellblazer: @ KatsuKitty, why? No nastier than half the people we cover
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Fareal: @ Tails, on the internet no one knows i'm a bath sheet ok
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Hellblazer, they have their own annoying little "diaper community" and it's just grating in a way
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, You're a bath sheet : O
May 31, 2015 at 6:38 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: (◡‿◡✿) Smoke weed er'ryday (◡﹏◡✿)
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - KatsuKitty: EEEHH I'M A CRIIINKLEBUTT
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, I already stopped. I just want to know how sick I might get
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - koyemshii: @ koyemshii, none, don't get the money
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Tails: @ PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, fuck yea bro
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Sanic: I'm an old shitty meme
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, real talk - the hospital gave me these when i had post partum haemorrhage and i have no fucking idea why you would wear them of choice
May 31, 2015 at 6:39 PM - Fialovy: I've found this one bunch of 1D fangirls that like writing fanfiction of that band and their OCs in diapers... disturbing
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, Ooo, where's this?
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Fareal, they like the feeling of sitting in their own excrement
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, Archive of our own, it is a treasure trove of this kind of stuff
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, Um there's no way really to tell  I hope you don't get too bad though. what meat was it
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, WHY
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Jackie Chin: Lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:40 PM - Tails: I think I'm gonna have a beer since a recent study shows thc increases in the blood stream with any dosage of alcohol
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - DNJACK: because it's humiliating
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Hmm
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - DNJACK: most fetish are easy to understand
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, How accurate is this study?
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: @ Jackie Chin, d-did you pay for wwe 2k15?
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, >nappies
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: britfag detected
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Tails: its a real study
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Fialovy: but yeah, if you are looking for dramatic reading material, Archive of Our Own has a lot of messed up shit
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Yep, you nailed it
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - Fialovy: sometimes in the literal sense
May 31, 2015 at 6:41 PM - KatsuKitty: when i was younger we weren't up on the britfag lingo as work permit residents
May 31, 2015 at 6:42 PM - KatsuKitty: so we never knew what "nappies" were
May 31, 2015 at 6:42 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Then I believe it
May 31, 2015 at 6:43 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, thank you. .it was half a piece of escolar sashimi
May 31, 2015 at 6:43 PM - Sanic: .
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Sanic: Chat died X_X
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: RIP
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh god i leave chat and we're talking diapers
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Jackie Chin: Man I'm not sure what to do
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Pandas Galore: RIP chat
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, wait doesn't escolar make you shit yourself anyway
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - koyemshii: 



 potty time
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, Yo dude what kind of weed do you smoke?
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Can we talk about skeletons?
May 31, 2015 at 6:44 PM - Sanic: Skeletons are badass
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - Sanic: @ DeagleBoipussy420, : O
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - Tails: @ DeagleBoipussy420, skeleton lives matter
May 31, 2015 at 6:45 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, escolar is bad for some people but I easy it all the time with no problem
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Fucking media disrespecting skeletons
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: what the fuck
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ koyemshii, Absolutely haram.
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - Fialovy: @ koyemshii, THIS GUY!
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: @ koyemshii, I did not need to see this
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - Sanic: kawaii
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - DeagleBoipussy420: Oh, this reminds me of this one Pokemon picture
May 31, 2015 at 6:46 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, no allergic feeling symptoms?
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ koyemshii, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh is that a pokeymon?
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, yo hes like a little weed plant
May 31, 2015 at 6:47 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, i mean like right now
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: Bulbasaur was badass
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - PurpleMonkeyDishwasher: chat ban koyemshii pls
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Tails: I have a pokeball pipe@ koyemshii, @ koyemshii,
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: I have a snake pipe
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - koyemshii: http://knuffy-the-wolf.deviantart.com/
May 31, 2015 at 6:48 PM - Sanic: He's got a cute face
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - koyemshii: @ Sanic, @ Tails, cool
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Fareal: @ Sanic, we all know about ur snake pipe hurr hurr
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, I'm staight
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Fareal, not some goddamn homofag
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: mmmm snake pipes
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Tails: I got it for him at our favorite headshop
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: Puff that snake
May 31, 2015 at 6:49 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, God that sounds wrong
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, I feel sick to my stomach and i feel like throwing up
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fareal: @ Sanic, lmao
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fialovy: not as bad as puff the magic dragon
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Tails: thats what theyre called bro, headshops
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - UnwiseKhan: Could someone explain to me how this is a wolf? 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ meltychocolate, awww, feel better!


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, That's the best stuff
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Sanic: @ UnwiseKhan, Looks like a pony
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, the strings and sealing wax?
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - koyemshii: https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Alan_The_Panda dicks ahoy
May 31, 2015 at 6:50 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate,  does it sound like this shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scombroid_food_poisoning
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Tails: I've yet to see a blonde wolf
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, Got any  nausea medication?
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, i know you can get that from bad escolar
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, I'm honestly not sure, lol
May 31, 2015 at 6:51 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: i decided to be a normie and get lunch with my friend today
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: @ Leonid Brezhnev, You're now normal, congrats my friend
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: @ Leonid Brezhnev, <3
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Tails: imma go an eat for  bit
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - Sanic: I wish we all were : (
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ UnwiseKhan, That looks like a retarded Yoshi
May 31, 2015 at 6:52 PM - meltychocolate: @ Sanic, Nope 
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




best tattoo
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - Sanic: Good talking to you again, btw.
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: 



 best application of an upright bass.
May 31, 2015 at 6:53 PM - Sanic: *all
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ koyemshii, You can see the lines on the guy on the left from where he's been working out so hard
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ koyemshii, I feel sorry for the tattoo artist.
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, Yeah,some of them. nausea, dizzyness, and facial rash, but that might be because I washed my face with a new cleanser that seems harsh
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, what the fuck is wrong with the guy on the left's chest
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - koyemshii: @ UnwiseKhan, Imagine what mom felt for the brthers
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Those look like fake tattoos.
May 31, 2015 at 6:54 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The kind that effects artists apply to people's arms.
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ KatsuKitty, I think that's his ribcage, somehow.
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - meltychocolate: Another article says induced vomiting can get rid of the poison
May 31, 2015 at 6:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Oh gods the horrid misuse of Gothic lettering
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - koyemshii: @ Tails, @ Sanic,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Sanic: @ koyemshii, Lol, oh God
May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:56 PM - Gaol: Wonder why he got rrested
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Gaol, first degree aggravated tipping
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - KatsuKitty: the usual sentence for this is life in virginity without blowjobs
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Gaol: @ KatsuKitty, Typed over the tipping limit?
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Gaol: tippe^
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - koyemshii: @ Gaol,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - Cuddlebug: katsu is still doing that sentance
May 31, 2015 at 6:57 PM - _Sanic  *tip*_
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 PM - Gaol: @ koyemshii, Yes I know those exist, they exist of everything sadly I think there was even a thomas the tank engine one
May 31, 2015 at 6:58 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Gaol, How doe that even work. It's a goddamn train.
May 31, 2015 at 6:59 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 6:59 PM - six.four.systems: @ koyemshii, I imagine that touhou has explored every featish
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - Ronald Gaygun: fucking. diaperfurs.
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Cuddlebug, no i got virginity with parole
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - Fareal: @ meltychocolate, if you ate it recently i'd be tempted to stick fingers down throat but i appreciate that might be a bit much
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: but in my quest to hate people i've been sent back
May 31, 2015 at 7:00 PM - KatsuKitty: this joke no longer makes any sense
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - KatsuKitty: @ koyemshii, pony diapers are my favourite ridiculous fetish
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Gaol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, rmember the 80s baby ponys came with nappies?
May 31, 2015 at 7:01 PM - Pandas Galore: I forgot my gripe with Dawn of War until just now.
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Pandas Galore: The camera is too zoomed in ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, what was it?
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Fialovy: @ Fareal, yes
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh nvm
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: chat lag lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - koyemshii: http://www.mediafire.com/watch/n1yig81ye75py6d/Fat+Kid+Rages+Hard.flv
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, yeah that's a bit of a problem even in the sequel
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Fialovy: I never understood babydolls when I was a child. Why would I want to pretend to be a mother when I could just enjoy being a kid and not have to worry about that stuff now?
May 31, 2015 at 7:02 PM - Ronald Gaygun: still super fun though
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Gaol: Honks are my favorite remix of the day
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, my parents took mine away when i hung him fron the stair rail
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fareal, yeah, I'm trying. wiki says symptoms can last 10-14 hours I don't want to be sick that long
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - koyemshii: 



May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Fialovy: I @ Fareal, haha, but yeah, I never saw the appeal
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - meltychocolate: thanks much for the help. I don't know anything about food poisoning
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Sanic: Resident Evil is great stoned. It's actually mega tense
May 31, 2015 at 7:03 PM - Sanic: And mazelike
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: wasn't there a baby doll that pissed itself
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: my real baby
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, i wanted ponies and barbies, i was a toddler, why would i want to be a mum
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, yes i had that one, it was fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - KatsuKitty: no wait i think it was called baby born
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - Fareal: @ KatsuKitty, my godkids had baby born
May 31, 2015 at 7:04 PM - meltychocolate: @ Fialovy, I think its kind of messed up to give little girls fake babies to mother
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - KatsuKitty: 



May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - meltychocolate: my mom kept buying them for me even though I didn't even want them
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: The Roman conquest of Islamistan begins now
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - Fialovy: My male cousin had a cabbage patch kid doll and he loved to play dad
May 31, 2015 at 7:05 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: gross
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, Everyone's different
May 31, 2015 at 7:06 PM - Fialovy: that was before I was born and by the time I came along he was over that phase, but there were pictures of him at that age taking the cabbage patch kid everywhere
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, I do enjoy the weed smoking though I'm personally partial to pants
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fialovy: I also hated pretend kitchens, JUST GIVE ME A REAL KITCHEN
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fialovy: or an Easy Bake
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - _Ronald Gaygun  smokes pants_
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - DNJACK: @ meltychocolate, it seems completly normal to me
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Fareal: @ Fialovy, i would have killed my whole family for a pretend kitchen
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - broilerrx: Welp, I might need a new computer lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - DNJACK: kids like to imitate their parents
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - broilerrx: Fucking fan was roaring
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Welcome back. And a bit late on that topic, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Nirxsachit: "The doctors are gonna see it" actually a good part of the internet is gonna see the raging munchlax 
May 31, 2015 at 7:07 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Yep, I agree
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - broilerrx: Hambooooonnne
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - Fialovy: @ DNJACK, I was an autistic child... moreso than I am now
May 31, 2015 at 7:08 PM - koyemshii: https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Diaper_Boy
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Fialovy: I didn't really see the point in imitating that, it was going to imitate it would be with an actual kitchen
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - SATC Vortex: Stop it now you horny simpletons
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Fialovy: otherwise it would just be a pointless waste of time
May 31, 2015 at 7:09 PM - Sanic: @ Fialovy, Sounds like you had it right
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Tails: @ SATC Vortex, Hey, I'm not a simpleton
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Sanic: @ SATC Vortex, I'm not gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Sanic: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:10 PM - Ronald Gaygun: shoji tabuchi is mai waifu
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Tails: its true, sanic looks at his sailor moon poster every night
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, What the hell is that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Fialovy: @ Sanic, yeah, it just didn't seem like a productive use of my time as a kid
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Ronald Gaygun, https://kiwifarms.net/threads/line-of-the-day.247/page-312#post-745697
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Pandas Galore: I have a titanfall poster
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Fuck you
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, I have it for the Xbox One, but never played it
May 31, 2015 at 7:11 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Any good?
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Sanic, a japanese country musician
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Sanic, It got old kinda quick but I love the art style. just wait for 2.
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Ronald Gaygun: lmao titanfall
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Sanic: @ Ronald Gaygun, Ah, got it =p
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Gaol: @ Tails, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that the poster in question?
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Pandas Galore: It was a blast for the first 20 hours though.
May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - koyemshii: @ Tails,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:12 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, I'll probably try it then
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I get the feeling the cat next door is pregnant.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: She's gotten incredibly fat.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - The Knife: Your mom was a blast for the first twenty hours.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Check her
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: titanfall just looks like a gimmicky cod clone tbh
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Too fat for a stray.
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Catch her first
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, I'm agreeing with you, I'm telling them how totally macho and straight you are.  Just ask Todd his personal trainer, even though he still looks like a refugee hes showing such promise hes taking sanic on a trip to sanfrancisco
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Ronald Gaygun: like it looks pretty but there's no substance
May 31, 2015 at 7:13 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Ronald Gaygun, Their goal in 2 was the actually give it lastability. I like it more than CoD.
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Rio: 



 lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - Tails: @ koyemshii, haha yea, nothing like a good bong rip
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I think the reason for this mass amount of lag is because I'm one guy holding like 50 titles.
May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:14 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, to be fair you can apply "I like it more than CoD." to a lot of things
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: ICONOCLAST FAITH SHALL REIGN SUPREME
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Sanic: I really have to get around to Iconoclast
May 31, 2015 at 7:15 PM - Ronald Gaygun: www.shoji.com > COD
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - koyemshii: The holocaust was wrong because the jews didn't deserve it
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Pandas Galore: ROn going full condescension today 
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Sanic: The holocaust was chill
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - UnwiseKhan: CoD itself is far from the worst shooter out there. The community just sucks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - meltychocolate: Iconoclast is one of my favorite cows
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Tails: yup
May 31, 2015 at 7:16 PM - Rio: isn't the gameplay in Titanfall way different from COD?
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: @ UnwiseKhan, I actually like Advanced Warfare.
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I don't know shit about the cow Iconoclast
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Cuddlebug: It's pretty different
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - meltychocolate: I highly recommend him
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Rio: what with the pilot/robot thing and the moba elements
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Rio, Not so much compared to Advanced Warfare but it's way faster, more built around mobility than when you notice someone.
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Ronald Gaygun: ew mobas
May 31, 2015 at 7:17 PM - Pandas Galore: And the minion stuff makes it so that new people can still do something for a team.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: Just too bad after 20 hours I got so bored of it cuz I'd seen everything.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, A lot of games can't last till the end
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Pandas Galore, So AW is a bit more like Titanfall? Might give it a shot at some point then.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Sanic: They lose their charm
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: I was disappointed that there were only like 4 mechs
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: AW is more like Unreal Tournament 3 than Titanfall.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I should install DoW at some point
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Rio, 3.
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: so I didn't buy it
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: I bought the damn thing while it was on sale I really should play it
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - Rio: @ Pandas Galore, oh, right
May 31, 2015 at 7:18 PM - meltychocolate: I think he got discovered from making terrible webcomics, and claiming to be better than Chris. He wants to return to "half past 1997" and expects his old college that he's banned from to let him back in and set him with a dorm, local high school girls to call him for phone sex, and free buffets
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: I'd expect more than 4
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: Since they advertised that the most
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - _Epione  yawns in the general direction of chat  _
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - meltychocolate: He got fired from his college newspaper and blames it on a liberal conspiracy and still stalks the people who fired him almost 20 years later
May 31, 2015 at 7:19 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Hello 
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, epi-chan!~
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: Yawning Squirtle is my spirit animal
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ meltychocolate, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Epione, hai
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Mine is Sanic
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: Hey :-)
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Tails: so who else is fighting in the war on drugs tonight?  I'm fiighting on the side of drugs and good news we're winning.
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ meltychocolate, So, he's a 40 year old that still thinks he's 19? Weird.
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Epione: I watched Pan's Labyrinth this evening
May 31, 2015 at 7:20 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Drugs are evil
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, They'll make you pregnant
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, and a faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - meltychocolate: @ UnwiseKhan, yeah pretty much
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Epione: @ Sanic, is that how babby is formed?
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Coster: @ Sanic, evil pregnant faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Epione: Is that how girl get pragnent?
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, pregnant with IDEAS!
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Yep, it's in the textbooks
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Drugs turn straights into gays and gays into mexicans
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, That's just metaphorically homosexual
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Tails: That's why the man doesn't want you to have it
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, oh man i wanna see that movie so bad!
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: And they turn women into #tweakernation
May 31, 2015 at 7:21 PM - Ronald Gaygun: how was it?
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: @ Ronald Gaygun, it's not that recent though
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - _The Knife  wiggles nose in greeting_
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: 2006
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, i know, i'm slow lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - KatsuKitty: drugs turn gays into straights? dude give me some of those
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: I'll admit it's the only movie I've seen come out of Mexico
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Tails: Fight the power children!
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Sanic: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, Exactly!
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - Epione: I should really watch more foreign flicks
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - _Kablamo  slowly hobbles into chat, supported by his gnarled cane_
May 31, 2015 at 7:22 PM - KatsuKitty: i'm gonna go all andrew luster on some sexy older men with that
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Hey
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - meltychocolate: he thinks if he only had a toupee, a dorm room, and something for his laryngitis he could go back to phone sexxing college girls
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - meltychocolate: and he wants to set up some kind of special dorm compound for other men with the same dream
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Dormiebasne: faggots
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: straight katsu sounds boring
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: he'd just be a loveshy
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Tails: @ meltychocolate, Why would a toupee be necessary for phone sex?
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - _Epione  wiggles nose @ The Knife_
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, salutations, you giantic faggot
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Coster: who wants a loveshy running this place
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ meltychocolate, oh man dorm compound
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, </3
May 31, 2015 at 7:23 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ Tails, Confidence.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Coster,  
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, hows the ganj-lyfe?
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ UnwiseKhan, True there
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Ronald Gaygun: I'm now imagining the branch davidians setting up on a college campus lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Coster: @ Cuddlebug, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Coster, straight katsu is an oxymoron
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Very good. Went to a wedding in Jersey for the weekend. Cops came around, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - meltychocolate: @ Tails, he wants to meet them in person after months of phone sex, which he thinks is the norm for college dating
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, straight katsu is like sober andy dick
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, "gay katsu" is an oxymoron. "straight katsu" is a paradox.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, your mom's an oxymoron 
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, pray the gay away, accept Jesus as your Lord and Saviour
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, My cousin was getting married.
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - Tails: My cousin brought some colorado Medixal grade dro so it was awesome
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - UnwiseKhan: @ meltychocolate, >phone sex >2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:24 PM - KatsuKitty: the closest you'll ever get is bi katsu who only wants older dominant women and on rare occasion
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Jesus was chill
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Legit
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, I've still never been to a wedding, good times? Why'd the jerkop harass you?
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Tails: @ meltychocolate, maybe for loveshyss in like, the 130s
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, hetero
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - meltychocolate: It's a very weird, incredibly specific plan
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Coster: GUYS KATSU IS STRAIGHT


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Tails: 1930
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Rio: katsu likes grannies
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Rio: yuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - KatsuKitty: what no
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, They didn't actually go looking for us. My cousin's uncle drunk drove and forgot his car at the liquor store
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - KatsuKitty: we're talking like 35-45
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Null: I know another young man with a red name who likes his girls a little older
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Kablamo: @ Rio, grannies need love too
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Epione: I can't believe Leonardo DiCaprio is 40
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Null: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Sanic: Also, hot bridesmaids being hit on by said person
May 31, 2015 at 7:25 PM - Epione: He's still hot as fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster:  :troll:
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Dormiebasne: katsu like daddys
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, <3
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: glaive is into milfs
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: wouldn't expect glaive being into anything
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Pandas Galore: I'm more surprised Snakes doesn't have her own emoji yet
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: snakes isn't a milf  she's like 28 or something
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, you sayin there's something wrong with milfs
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - KatsuKitty: i just picture glaive as the friendly knowledgeable mr rodgers of the forum
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: she does.. you fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: aged to perfection 
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Epione: @ Null, hey hey
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Pandas Galore: I thought that dove was Mourning Dove's
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null:                            
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Tails: Salman Khan is like totally old now but hes still hot as hell
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: that was a joke.
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, cover story
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Nope, that was a lie, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Kablamo: glaive has bitch lips
May 31, 2015 at 7:26 PM - Null: okay let me explain the joke because you're not getting it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: die jokes
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Pandas Galore: ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: SNEAEKS
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: A lot of people did not like Snakes at first because she was sort of loud and talked about being a gaymurr girl a lot.
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: So I added that emote to piss people off and if they got pissed off I said "relax it's morning dove"
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Coster  sits down and listens to papa null's wisdom_
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Pandas Galore  shouts about gaymurr girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Epione: Snakes? I hate snakes!
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Sanic:  was the best
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: I still don't like snakes
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Coster: :troll:
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Null: because morning dove and snakes at the time had the same pigeon avatar
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Kablamo: why did it have to be snakes?
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: /gamer girl(?)s a little
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Rio: oops I failed 
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - _Pandas Galore  gamer girls with Rio._
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Sanic: @ Rio, feels
May 31, 2015 at 7:27 PM - Dormiebasne: @ Kablamo, lol exactly
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _The Knife  helps Rio gamer-grrl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, we can't both take the low hanging fruit
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Null: pandas you're not a real gamer. go home gamer girl.
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Null: im about to level up on you
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Pandas Galore: ;-;
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, I am the God-King of low-hanging fruit 



Spoiler
















May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - Epione: I'd make a terrible gamer girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _Rio  is a real gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:28 PM - _Coster  is the level up king_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: but rio is not a gaming real girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Sanic  is best gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: @ Sanic, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: m'lady
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Kablamo  the oldest and manliest gamer girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Yep, I'm a gurl
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: tip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: tip tip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Epione: That's like the worst way to get attention, seriously
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: tiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptiptip
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: sanic i always forget what gender you are
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, teehee <3 ^.^;
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Epione: Other than being a lolcow
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: FRIENDZONE
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - _Pandas Galore  tips her flourescent blue hair._
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - The Knife: All my chiluns are strange.
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - KatsuKitty: boy, girl, or retarded
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, sanic is a dude
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - DNJACK: I play games and I'm a girl 
May 31, 2015 at 7:29 PM - Null: you have blue hair?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, nice hipster
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: No.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: or wait, scene
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, How do you know? 
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: oh i was almost interested for a second
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: It's a joke that bright colored hair is the fedora for women.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: ya, blue hair is scene
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: @ DNJACK, do you show your dick to gaming communities too?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: coster
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: are you a pretty grll
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: @ Null, w-what if i have blue hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Pandas Galore: I used to have pink tinted hair.
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: You have to be teasing about it
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, the girls with wacky coloured hair are usually tumblr sjws
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: do you play video games
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Epione: Convenient controller placement
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Coster: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: i'm going to write all my requirements out on a sign so everyone knows
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Kablamo: do tattoos function the same as bright-colored hair for women?
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i kinda wanna dye my hair but i'm already unprofessional looking as fuck lmao
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - _Coster  is 9/10 pretty girl_
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Fialovy: @ Pandas Galore, bright colored hair and those vintage horn glasses
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - Null: @ KatsuKitty, ye and they all like to be spanked. win-win
May 31, 2015 at 7:30 PM - DNJACK: talking of which my dick has been on top of 8chan sluthate for over a week
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - The Knife: @ Pandas Galore, I might have purple hair for the rest of the summer because fuck it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Fialovy, It was just streaks.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Null, will you sit in PVCC with your sign?
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ The Knife, you have purple hair?
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Null: @ Cuddlebug, yes. it'll be boring so i'll bring my laptop too
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Rio: @ KatsuKitty, I so am
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Kablamo: @ The Knife, doitdoitdoit
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Coster: okay, i lied, i don't have blue hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Oh, *tip*
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - The Knife: @ Ronald Gaygun, Not anymore. But I can dye it for the summer because the thing I had to look professional for fell through.
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - meltychocolate: like every girl in portland has colorful hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Coster: here's a recent selfie of me, it's kind of bad 



Spoiler










May 31, 2015 at 7:31 PM - Epione: I don't think I'd look good with dyed hair
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - meltychocolate: I feel  like I should do it too
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - KatsuKitty: fun fact:
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Gengar: GUYS GUYS I cleaned all of the piss jugs out of my room and I got 5 more good boy points! You know what that means? I HAVE ENOUGH GOOD BOY POINTS FOR CHICKEN TENDIES! AWWW YEAH
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, Dude, that means you're a champ
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Null: @ Epione, 



Spoiler



you'd look like a 



Spoiler



tranny





May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - _Kablamo  is nostalgia'd by coster_
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - DNJACK: @ Randall Fragg, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - KatsuKitty: tumblr sjws usually have fucked up rape and abuse fetishes
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Coster, Amazing how you can take a selfie without holding the camera
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Ronald Gaygun: where did they get the original jackie pics from?
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Sanic: @ DNJACK, They want your cock, but won't admit it to themselves : (
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Coster: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, timer friend
May 31, 2015 at 7:32 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Gengar, hot
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Coster, Who actually is that?
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: @ Null, double spoiler
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Null: 



Spoiler






Spoiler



n





Spoiler



i





Spoiler



g





Spoiler



g





Spoiler



e





Spoiler



r





Spoiler



s





May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ Ronald Gaygun, My guess is the pictures came from an alternative porn website.
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: @ Pandas Galore, uh
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Coster: it's me
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Pandas Galore: -.-
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, it's just some amateur teen
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - DNJACK: @ Ronald Gaygun, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:33 PM - Epione: @ Null, is that a step down or a step up? lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gaol: 



 best song ever
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, evenin' 
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - DNJACK: I posted my pic there
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Epione: Hey @ Gengar
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, how have you been? :3
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: Google thinks she's Chris.
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Epione: Watched a movie, things are pretty good
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Sanic: Chris got hot
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Coster: @ Null, damn, chris ain't a bad tomgirl after all
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, i feel sorry for this poor girl
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Null, i'd def bang this "christian weston chandler"
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Null: I would fuck Chris
May 31, 2015 at 7:34 PM - Gaol: @ Null, Those hormones are doing a great job
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Coster: i guess it's just the angle
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, what movie? 
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Rio: @ Null, ewww
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Sanic: @ Null, We all would
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - KatsuKitty: marvin you and abl ruined her image forever by tying it to chris's retardation
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Epione: @ Sanic, All the fat is probably clamped on his back
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - ASoulMan: I think Cuddlebug has a fetish for Line Of The Day
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, Pan's Labyrinth
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Sanic: @ Epione, Ew : o
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, that's a really great movie 
May 31, 2015 at 7:35 PM - ASoulMan: I can hear him fapping as he gets those copypastas
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: Cuddlebug stahp
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Gengar: @ ASoulMan, Bob: Christian, what are you doing? Chris: [immediately stops fapping, but knocks several things over] Nothing.
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: You're scaring all of the children
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Gaol: Let it go on Airhorns
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - Coster: i imagine cuddlebug talking like a tranquil from dragon age
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - KatsuKitty: one of these days i'm going to catch cuddlebug admitting his fetish for muscular dragons taking car tailpipe up their ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:36 PM - ASoulMan: Null: Get away from that thread Cuddlebug. I'm cutting it down!
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, that's oddly specific
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - KatsuKitty: and then i'm gonna post it to line of the day eight times
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: he's too calculating, that'll never happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Epione: Looking for someone with like-interests?
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Epione, http://www.reddit.com/r/dragonsfuckingcars
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Muscle dragons. Do they work out?
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: katsu likes muscular dragons taking car tailpipe up their ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Coster: confirmed
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - ASoulMan: I'm too scrubby for Line Of The Day
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Line of the Day is evil
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Sanic: Never look at it
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - ASoulMan: Muscular dragon dicks
May 31, 2015 at 7:37 PM - Tails: I just can't stay mad at someone with the name cuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Kablamo: TFW never been LOTD'd
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - DNJACK: I don't know what "funny" is
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, It is a mega good name
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - ASoulMan: @ Sanic, It's cancer and Cuddlebug is terminally ill with it.
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: @ Tails, i can
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: die cuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Null: http://8ch.net/cow/res/120538.html#120746
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: But still
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Null: i've ruined lelbull culture
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Sanic: @ Coster, Yes, we gotta put him down
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - ASoulMan: #KillCuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: #KillCuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, thanks pal 
May 31, 2015 at 7:38 PM - Coster: @ Null, put in hashtags
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Kablamo: #KillCuddlebug1995
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, <3
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Coster: i want #KillCuddlebug2015 to trend
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, You're famous
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Null: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Tails: oh great always with the hashtags these days.  Back in my day we called it a number sign
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Kablamo: @ Sanic, Wait until the kiwis find out that I'm really Antonio Banderas
May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Gengar: Does anyone else like David Foster Wallace?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:39 PM - Coster: @ Null, big beauty penis
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, he's handsome
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Coster: @ Kablamo, i know 
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Sanic: @ Kablamo, Reveal it slowly
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Tails: @ Null, Me too girl, me too.
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Epione: @ Gengar, except he'd look better if he trimmed his beard
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - DNJACK: I..................................am...................................................Antonio
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Null: @ DNJACK, do you like benis in your bunghole
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ DNANTONIO,
May 31, 2015 at 7:40 PM - Sanic: We need an Antonio lovedoll for chat
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - DNJACK: @ Null, gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Tails: an antonio banderas lovedoll?
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Kablamo: Aren't we all antonio in our own way?
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - ASoulMan: Line of the DICK
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Yep
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Gengar: @ Epione, because nobody else is laughing at my epic meme I posted a pic of Jason Segel, that is not the author David Foster Wallace
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: everytime i cook i'm reminded of how much i hate cooking
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Gengar: Jason Segel is handsome though
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: i tried to make pizza tonight
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: the cheese didn't adhere to the sauce
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: how the fuck does this even happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Null: dude you got pranked
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - KatsuKitty: i've literally never seen this happen
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, and you're going to be a woman sooner or later
May 31, 2015 at 7:41 PM - Coster: a woman that can't cook
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Gengar: @ Null, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Coster: katsu makes the impossible possible
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, you bought cheap cheese, seriously.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - KatsuKitty: it was store brand cheese at safeways
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Epione: I think @ Cuddlebug was a scribe in his past life
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - ASoulMan: A woman who can't cook is a woman who can't live.
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Coster: @ Epione, i was the first one to start calling him chat scribe
May 31, 2015 at 7:42 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, yup, that's your problem right there. Cheap cheese has a lot of added oil in lieu of milkfat
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Null: here's what im going to do
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - KatsuKitty: cuddlebug you're literally just posting random conversations at this point
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - KatsuKitty: to line of the day
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Null: here wait for it it's a gr8 ide
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Pandas Galore: @ KatsuKitty, I think that's the goal.
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Coster: #Gr8Ide
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Gengar: @ Null, a second shoah?
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - ASoulMan: @ Epione, Cuddlebug's ancestors wrote the Bible
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - _Coster  pops open the panel on Cuddlebug's back_
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Pandas Galore: I think he's trying to make himself no longer the premier lotd poster
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Coster: he's on the fritz again, god dammit


----------



## Cuddlebot (May 31, 2015)

May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Cuddlebug: @ KatsuKitty, I have a softspot people talking about #killcuddlebug2015
May 31, 2015 at 7:43 PM - Cuddlebug: *for
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, #KillCuddlebug1995 I will travel back in time and exterminate Cuddlebug before he could shitpost LOTD
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - KatsuKitty: we force null out of his own site by posting hubble space telescope images in chat until his austrailian internet kills itself from the 300bps load
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Epione: @ ASoulMan, no wonder the Bible doesn't make sense, they cherry-picked the shit out of everything and tried to make something coherent out of that
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - KatsuKitty: it's the perfect revolt idea
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Rio: cooking is dabes
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - ASoulMan: @ Epione, /Winner
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Rio: I cooked today
May 31, 2015 at 7:44 PM - Cuddlebug: If you'd prefer I could just keep lotding random funny things Katsu says out of context
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, Can I shitpot high-resolution photos of Antonio Banderas?
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, isn't that your bread and butter?
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Kablamo, that and Null/Dormie
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - ASoulMan: KatsuTitties
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - KatsuKitty: i like penis up my ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - KatsuKitty: there post that one
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - ASoulMan: @ KatsuKitty, informative
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, no
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Epione: @ KatsuKitty, that's nice
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Sanic: Gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: we all already know
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: HOLY SHIT GUYS
May 31, 2015 at 7:45 PM - Coster: KATSU IS GAY???????
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: It's okay 2 b gay
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Kablamo: @ Cuddlebug, I'd like to request more LOTD of Pandas_Galore being a sperg
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Epione: ermerGERD
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: Let's rejoice wit tha boiz
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - ASoulMan: In tha GAY WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Cuddlebug: @ Kablamo, I've lotd'd Pandas saying spergy things enough
May 31, 2015 at 7:46 PM - Rio: I made broiled chicken with grilled potats and green beans. Turned out prete cul
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Epione: Actually, I may actually have a full-size hubble shot on my disk
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Tails: THAT'S IT, I'm tired of being second gayest.  KATSU, I challenge you to a GAY OFF!@ KatsuKitty,
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Epione: It's really fucking big
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, You can't win
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Cuddlebug, You've only LOTD'd me like twice.
May 31, 2015 at 7:47 PM - ASoulMan: @ Cuddlebot, OH GOD
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Sanic: Homosexuality is like a power level
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, shut it honey, you don't where I've been.
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - ASoulMan: HE'S CREATING AN ARMY OF CUDDLEBOTS
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Pandas Galore: I-Is Cuddlebug getting replaced? D:
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i remember when lotd meant something
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - ASoulMan: #AgeOfCuddlebug
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Rio: @ Cuddlebot, twas only a matter of time I suppose
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Sanic: Goodbye Cuddles ;_;7
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - Null: @ koyemshii, holy shit those pixels
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - KatsuKitty:  null's reusing my bot designation
May 31, 2015 at 7:48 PM - KatsuKitty: i never thought we'd see that tag on a user again lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, call your bot BotsuKitty
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - _Coster  slaps his knee_
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Rio: @ koyemshii, 'stand up for him' because an all-knowing all-powerful beardybloke that routinely mass-murdered people really needs school kids to defend his name because his ego is just that frail
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Cuddlebug: no go back to Katsu's buttslave
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Epione: Holy fuck I do
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Pandas Galore: Just have BotsuKitty intervene in chat twice a day saying random gay stuff that Katsu normally says.
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Ronald Gaygun: cuddlebuttslave
May 31, 2015 at 7:49 PM - Cuddlebot: IT = JOURNALISM.GAMES.VIDEO + ETHICS
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Epione: Ever seen a 204MB image, guys?
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Cuddlebot, piss
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - _Coster  runs a magnet over Cuddlebot_
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Cuddlebug: lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: @ Cuddlebot, what the fuck
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Coster: this'll make him work
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - ASoulMan: @ Cuddlebot, KILL IT
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, 
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Rio: @ Cuddlebot, oh gosh
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Pandas Galore: Oh god Null's typing stuff on Cuddlebot.
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Rio: it's a gamergate android
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: NULL
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, SHOW ME
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Sanic: @ Cuddlebot, Dude, do you know everything?
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - RetardBus: WHAT'S GOING ON
May 31, 2015 at 7:50 PM - Unbovvered: Sometimes I like to look for threads Hellblazer locked and smile dreamily at his posts
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Kablamo: Cuddlebot has become self-aware. Everybody run!
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - koyemshii: eggggggegegegegsaljKF
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Randall Fragg: SKYNET IS ONLINE THE SHIT IS GOING DOEN PEOPLE
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Epione: @ Kablamo, I'll have to upload it
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Azazel: I for one welcome our cuddly new overlord
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Jackie Chin: lol so im uploading a trailer for the Bash at the Fanfic
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Null: I'm using something the Weeaboo wrote so we'll see how shit it is
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Cuddlebug: /rates feels
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Epione: Will imgur take a shit, you think?
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Randall Fragg: GIVE YOUR KIDS THE CYANID PILLS NOW TO SPAIR THEM TE HORROR
May 31, 2015 at 7:51 PM - Kablamo: @ Epione, imgur will send you a mailbomb
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Epione, it might resize it
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: 204MB jpg
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - RetardBus: @ Null, You mean that Luke something faggot you had tons of stories about?
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - KatsuKitty: @ Null, what does cuddlebot actually do
May 31, 2015 at 7:52 PM - Epione: And there it goes
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Coster: @ KatsuKitty, he's a robot that cuddles with you and feeds you information about gamergate in your dreams
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Tails: @ KatsuKitty, Cuddle?
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - KatsuKitty: you fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Kablamo: AHHHHHHHHHHH
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - DNJACK: lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Mauvman Shuffleboard: It's just like the real thing.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Pandas Galore: NOOOOOOO
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - KatsuKitty: you fucked up
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Kablamo: It's over! YOU BLEW IT UP! DAMN YOU!
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - ASoulMan: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - UnwiseKhan: Oh god, what.
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Null: it's alive
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Jackie Chin: omgggg
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Sanic: Machines are inferior
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: ass
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Coster: holy shit
May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:53 PM - Ronald Gaygun: oh my god...
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Pandas Galore: DID IT JUST POST THE ENTIRE CHAT LOG
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - KatsuKitty: wait a tic
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Pandas Galore: IS THAT ALL IT DOES
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Kablamo: posted ALL of chat
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Ronald Gaygun: how does the bot work?
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - KatsuKitty: that was deliberate
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Null: @ Pandas Galore, yes
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Unbovvered: beautiful
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - KatsuKitty: how does it paginate
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - KatsuKitty: how many chat messages to a page
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Pandas Galore: How often does it paste.
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: this is hell
May 31, 2015 at 7:54 PM - Fialovy: @ koyemshii, what about honey?
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - koyemshii: Don't deleteit
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Fialovy: or baby or "my love"
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - The Knife: What have you done?
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Null: it's set to run every day but if we did that it'd fucking blow up the server when it ran
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Now the whole internet will see our antics
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Null, you asshole
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - koyemshii: @ Fialovy,  I don't know you tell me. <3
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: you're going to destroy the whole planet
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - DNJACK: it posts every 30 minutes span?
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: null built an automatic shitposter
May 31, 2015 at 7:55 PM - koyemshii: errr
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - RetardBus: DUNSPARCE
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Sanic: @ Leonid Brezhnev, It'll take our jobs
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Kablamo: @ Leonid Brezhnev, Brad Watson help us all
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Leonid Brezhnev: holy shit
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Epione: Why though?
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - The Knife: @ Cuddlebug, YOU. YOU DID THIS.
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - RetardBus: If you call your significant other honey you must be Winnie the Pooh 
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: You created it thinking whether or not you could but didn't stop to decide whether or not you should
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - KatsuKitty: great now i don't have to hear people claiming people said this and that
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - RetardBus: god that was even worse than some Coster shit
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Sanic: Kill the scapegoat
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - DNJACK: I actually use chat logs to look up infos a lot
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Cuddlebug: @ The Knife,  
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - KatsuKitty: we now have PUBLIC logs
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Epione: Imgur is at 33% uploaded for this image, if the progress bar isn't lying
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - Kablamo: @ KatsuKitty, That's the lifeblood of chat
May 31, 2015 at 7:56 PM - ASoulMan: Cuddlebot has no strings
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: Now everybody is capable of blackmail
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Epione: I have a feeling it's going to hang at 100% and tell meit failed
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - _Pandas Galore  never power levels in chat again._
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - _Sanic  mega levels_
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Pandas Galore: So how are you my fellow normal people?
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - ASoulMan: 



May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - The Knife: @ Pandas Galore, In awe.
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - KatsuKitty: null that should post a new chat message every, say, 100 lines
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Pandas Galore: I sure do enjoy not having any mental issues and being a functioning member of society!
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - DNJACK: oh i remember some saidf something about the name of his mother  in october 2013. what was it
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - Null: i can make it admin only lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - KatsuKitty: er
May 31, 2015 at 7:57 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: people do realise that the T-rex never had arms, right
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Pandas Galore: God bless america! o7
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: those were legs
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Null: im legit going to disable it though I hate the entire system
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Sanic: @ Pandas Galore, Very good, thank you
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - KatsuKitty: that should post a new forum post every 100 chat lines
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Ronald Gaygun: @ Pandas Galore, >normal >girl who thinks she's a panda
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - KatsuKitty: it's seriously not a bad idea
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Ronald Gaygun: suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - RetardBus: @ Pandas Galore, A deranged mob boss emotionally attached to a rubber rooster mask is normal to you?
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - KatsuKitty: but the weeaboo wrote it so
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - RetardBus: You have some standards for normal
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Epione: 50%!
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Pandas Galore: @ RetardBus, All I see is a productive American!
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - noooooway: i too am a normal adult
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Epione: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - Pandas Galore: God belss you god fearing christian!
May 31, 2015 at 7:58 PM - RetardBus: @ Pandas Galore, Italian American*
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Pandas Galore: bless*
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - RetardBus: 
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - DNJACK: maybe post once /24h
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - TheAmazingAxolotl: @ RetardBus, *American you've never set foot in italy 
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - koyemshii: kill null
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Sanic: Have it post a random chat line every day, lol
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Sanic: Like, on a timer
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Pandas Galore: @ Sanic, this
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - Pandas Galore: Everyone spams around that time to get lotn
May 31, 2015 at 7:59 PM - koyemshii: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Tails: @ TheAmazingAxolotl, I did that once, the food was delicous
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Sanic: It'll become a clusterfuck
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - DNJACK: a first thing to do would be locking that thread
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Tails: @ Sanic, Name me smething here that isnt?
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - RetardBus: @ Tails, You've been to Italy?
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Sanic: @ Tails, Good point
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Pandas Galore: @ RetardBus, I hve. It's nice.
May 31, 2015 at 8:00 PM - Sanic: @ RetardBus, Yep, we have. Long time ago
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - KatsuKitty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Kablamo: I had to go AFK, has Cuddlebot exterminated billions of humans yet?
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - KatsuKitty: I-I DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE IS REAL!
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - RetardBus: @ Sanic, @ Tails, You two should smoke weed and use my people's food to remedy the munchies
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Null: no niggers allowed
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Tails: @ RetardBus, Yup,  delicoius food and the countryside i s just beautiful
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Sanic: @ KatsuKitty, : O
May 31, 2015 at 8:01 PM - Ronald Gaygun: i went downtown once!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 5, 2015)

Cuddlebot needs to do this every day.


----------



## lolwut (Jun 5, 2015)

So at what point can we throw @Cuddlebot and @Cuddlebug into Thunderdome and have them duke it out? I feel like this is something that should happen soon.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 5, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Cuddlebot needs to do this every day.


----------

